# India working to make Bangladesh a desert



## idune

*India resumes work on Tipaimukh barrage*

India has started construction of Tipaimukh barrage barely one kilometer away from Jakiganj border threatening to dry up the flow of the Surma and Kushiara rivers during the winter.

The barrage on the Barak River at Churachandpur district in Assam will render barren vast arable lands in north-east of Bangladesh, change ecology and climate in the region. Officials of the Water Development Board told UNB today that work on the barrage was started in March 2007 but postponed in the face of protest within and outside India. A long march from Sylhet to Jakiganj and environmentalists in India had strongly protested construction of the barrage.

They said Indian state-owned NIPCO Company recently started the groundwork on the barrage. An appraisal committee of river valley and hydro-electric experts of India issued the clearance certificate for the barrage few months ago.

Sajjadul Hasan, deputy Commissioner of Sylhet, said he would inform the appropriate quarter about the latest development on Tipaimukh barrage. The barrage at the catchment of Surma and Kushiara rivers at an estimated cost of Rs 4 crore is aimed at building up a 1500-megawatt hydel project. When completed by 2012 the barrage, 350km Surma River and 110km Kushiara River will dry up in the winter seriously affecting agriculture and bringing about ecological change in the region, experts said.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AK-47

Wow, news only says that they are building barge. You added your own title to bash India, how clever.


----------



## idune

AK-47 said:


> Wow, news only says that they are building barge. You added your own title to bash India, how clever.



Read and understand the news carefully. Only people with no knowledge or pretending on history of water withdrwal by India will make such comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*Bangladesh Protests Less Water from India *

Bangladesh has protested that New Delhi has deprived Dhaka of its share of the Ganges water as stipulated in the Gangers Water Sharing Treaty 1996 and has not heeded the complaints Dhaka earlier registered with Indian authorities.

In four schedules, from January 1 to February 10, India provided Bangladesh with water 38,072 cusecs less than what is specified in the indicative schedule 2, according to the statistics with the Joint Rivers Commission.


Syed Sajjad Hossain, a commission member, told New Age that Dhaka wrote to Delhi immediately after getting less flow through the Ganges in the first two schedules, between January 1 and January 20. It sent a letter to New Delhi after January 29 and then another letter on February 13.


In the letter, Bangladesh protested against India's action of allowing less water to flow through the Farakka Barrage and urged New Delhi to go by the deal.


'We are, unfortunately, yet to get any positive response from India and we continue to receive less flow of water at the Farakka Barrage point,' said a high official of the ministry.


A commission release said Dhaka received 45,113 cusecs in the first 10 days of February against the share of 46,323 cusecs in keeping with the indicative schedule 2 of the treaty signed between the two next-door neighbours.


In January, Bangladesh received 36,962 cusecs less water through the Ganges. In three schedules of January, Dhaka received 1,39,481 cusecs against its share of 1,75,343 cusecs.


According to the treaty, Dhaka and New Delhi will get equal share between January 1 and May 31 if the amount is 70,000 cusecs or less at the Farakka Barrage point.


If the amount ranges between 70,000 cusecs and 75,000 cusecs, Dhaka will get 35,000 cusecs, with the rest going to India.


If the amount is more than 75,000 cusecs, Delhi will receive 40,000 cusecs, with the rest going to Bangladesh.


When contacted, Sanjib Singla, first secretary (political) to the Indian High Commission, said Bangladesh had so far received more water during the period than it did in 2007.


He said it was 'absolutely wrong' that Bangladesh deserved more water in keeping with the treaty. 'Both the countries are receiving water as per the treaty.'


'The schedule is based on historical average which also depends on extraneous factors beyond control such as change in global weather pattern,' he said. 'In view of global weather pattern, both Bangladesh and India need to emphasise better water management.'

The South Asian: Bangladesh Protests Less Water from India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*Bangladesh fears disaster as India plans to divert rivers* 

A proposal by India to re-route waterways, including the Ganges, has alarmed its neighbour downstream, writes John Vidal from Dhaka.


Indian plans to divert vast quantities of water from major rivers, including the Ganges and Brahmaputra, threaten the livelihoods of more than 100 million people downstream in Bangladesh, the Bangladeshi Government fears.

Ministers are so concerned that they are considering appealing to the United Nations to redraft international law on water sharing.

The ambitious Indian plans to link rivers flowing from the Himalayas and divert them south to drought-prone areas are still on the drawing board, but Bangladeshi Government scientists estimated that even a 10 to 20 per cent reduction in the water flow to the country could dry out great areas for much of the year. More than 80 per cent of Bangladesh's 20 million small farmers grow rice and depend on water that has flowed through India.

"The idea of linking these rivers is very dangerous. It could affect the whole of Bangladesh and be disastrous," said Water Resources Minister Hafiz Ahmad. "The north of Bangladesh is already drying out after the Ganges was dammed by India in 1976," Mr Ahmad said. "Now India is planning to do the same on (many of) the 53 other rivers that enter the country via India. Bangladesh depends completely on water."

The minister said the Government had protested to India but had so far not had any response. "Without this water, we cannot survive," he said. "If (rice) production falls, then we would not know how to survive. We want no kind of war, but international law on sharing water is unsure and we would request the UN to frame a new law. It would be a last resort."

The Indian Government is preparing to seek international funds for its giant river-linking project, intended to divert water from the north of the country to drought-prone southern and eastern states. Up to a third of the flow of the Brahmaputra and other rivers could be diverted to southern Indian rivers to provide 173 billion cubic metres of water a year, supplying millions of people in Uttar Pradesh and Karnataka states with more reliable drinking and irrigation water.

But the plan - which could cost between $70 billion and $200 billion and take at least 14 years to implement, making it potentially the largest and most expensive water project in the world - would redraw the subcontinent's hydrological map with immense ecological and social consequences.

It involves building hundreds of reservoirs and digging more than 1000 kilometres of canals.

Preliminary estimates by environment groups suggest that more than 7800 square kilometres of land could be flooded and three million people forced off their land.

India's national water development agency, which is backing the scheme, has said it will divert enough water to irrigate 350,000 square kilometres of farmland and produce 34,000 megawatts of hydroelectricity - much of which would be needed to pump the water around.

"This could trigger a long-term disaster on the subcontinent and trigger bloodshed in the region," said Shashanka Saadi, of Action Aid Bangladesh.

Bangladesh already knows the consequences of India restricting its water. The Farakka barrage, built across the Ganges 18 kilometres from the Bangladeshi border in 1974, had at times of the year reduced by half the water that once flowed into Bangladesh, turning large parts into desert, Mr Ahmad said.

- Guardian

Bangladesh fears disaster as India plans to divert rivers - theage.com.au

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

And Indians are surprised why BD is hostile towards them ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Tipaimukh dam restarts to dry up Surma, Kushiara*

With the end of winter the rivers in Bangladesh begin to dry up. The consequence of dams, dykes and barrages built on major rivers by upper riparian India has been disastrous for Bangladesh. Free flow of water in the Padma has been hindered. A process of desertification has already started and even the dredging proved fruitless to keep the navigability intact. Besides, this has created ecological imbalance in the whole country. Irrigation has been hampered.

Building barrage over Tipaimukh will dry up the flow of rivers Surma and Kushiara rendering a vast tract of land in Sylhet fallow. Despite vigorous protests from Bangladesh side work on Tipaimukh barrage in Assam resumes and this is not taken kindly by the lower riparian people.

UNB adds: India has started construction of Tipaimukh barrage barely one kilometer away from Jakiganj border threatening to dry up the flow of the Surma and Kushiara rivers during the winter.

The barrage on the Barak River at Churachandpur district in Assam will render barren vast arable lands in north-east of Bangladesh, change ecology and climate in the region.

Officials of the Water Development Board told UNB today that work on the barrage was started in March 2007 but postponed in the face of protest within and outside India. A long march from Sylhet to Jakiganj and environmentalists in India had strongly protested construction of the barrage.
They said Indian state-owned NIPCO Company recently started the groundwork on the barrage. An appraisal committee of river valley and hydro-electric experts of India issued the clearance certificate for the barrage few months ago.

Sajjadul Hasan, deputy Commissioner of Sylhet, said he would inform the appropriate quarter about the latest development on Tipaimukh barrage.
The barrage at the catchment of Surma and Kushiara rivers at an estimated cost of Rs 4 crore is aimed at building up a 1500-megawatt hydel project.
When completed by 2012 the barrage, 350km Surma River and 110km Kushiara River will dry up in the winter seriously affecting agriculture and bringing about ecological change in the region, experts said.

The News Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AK-47

idune said:


> *Bangladesh fears disaster as India plans to divert rivers*
> 
> A proposal by India to re-route waterways, including the Ganges, has alarmed its neighbour downstream, writes John Vidal from Dhaka.
> 
> 
> Indian plans to divert vast quantities of water from major rivers, including the Ganges and Brahmaputra, threaten the livelihoods of more than 100 million people downstream in Bangladesh, the Bangladeshi Government fears.
> 
> Ministers are so concerned that they are considering appealing to the United Nations to redraft international law on water sharing.
> 
> The ambitious Indian plans to link rivers flowing from the Himalayas and divert them south to drought-prone areas are still on the drawing board, but Bangladeshi Government scientists estimated that even a 10 to 20 per cent reduction in the water flow to the country could dry out great areas for much of the year. More than 80 per cent of Bangladesh's 20 million small farmers grow rice and depend on water that has flowed through India.
> 
> "The idea of linking these rivers is very dangerous. It could affect the whole of Bangladesh and be disastrous," said Water Resources Minister Hafiz Ahmad. "The north of Bangladesh is already drying out after the Ganges was dammed by India in 1976," Mr Ahmad said. "Now India is planning to do the same on (many of) the 53 other rivers that enter the country via India. Bangladesh depends completely on water."
> 
> The minister said the Government had protested to India but had so far not had any response. "Without this water, we cannot survive," he said. "If (rice) production falls, then we would not know how to survive. We want no kind of war, but international law on sharing water is unsure and we would request the UN to frame a new law. It would be a last resort."
> 
> The Indian Government is preparing to seek international funds for its giant river-linking project, intended to divert water from the north of the country to drought-prone southern and eastern states. Up to a third of the flow of the Brahmaputra and other rivers could be diverted to southern Indian rivers to provide 173 billion cubic metres of water a year, supplying millions of people in Uttar Pradesh and Karnataka states with more reliable drinking and irrigation water.
> 
> But the plan - which could cost between $70 billion and $200 billion and take at least 14 years to implement, making it potentially the largest and most expensive water project in the world - would redraw the subcontinent's hydrological map with immense ecological and social consequences.
> 
> It involves building hundreds of reservoirs and digging more than 1000 kilometres of canals.
> 
> Preliminary estimates by environment groups suggest that more than 7800 square kilometres of land could be flooded and three million people forced off their land.
> 
> India's national water development agency, which is backing the scheme, has said it will divert enough water to irrigate 350,000 square kilometres of farmland and produce 34,000 megawatts of hydroelectricity - much of which would be needed to pump the water around.
> 
> "This could trigger a long-term disaster on the subcontinent and trigger bloodshed in the region," said Shashanka Saadi, of Action Aid Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh already knows the consequences of India restricting its water. The Farakka barrage, built across the Ganges 18 kilometres from the Bangladeshi border in 1974, had at times of the year reduced by half the water that once flowed into Bangladesh, turning large parts into desert, Mr Ahmad said.
> 
> - Guardian
> 
> Bangladesh fears disaster as India plans to divert rivers - theage.com.au



Why only article from 2003, I am pretty sure you can go ever further.


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> And Indians are surprised why BD is hostile towards them ......



Just because of you, I hope the news is true.

Don't try to find excuses for your hostility. You are hostile because you are made that way. The excuses for the hostility come later!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## idune

*Teesta dam project irks locals*

24 Jul 2002, 0201 hrs IST, Anjana Pradhan, TNN 


DARJEELING: Representatives from various NGOs and the National Hydel Power Corporation thrashed out the pros and cons of the proposed Teesta low dam project, stages III and IV, and its effect on the residents of Kalijhora, Gielle and 29th Mile. 
The local populace had expressed their anger over the project. 
A panel discussion was organised by the Darjeeling NGO network to discuss the Teesta dam project at the Nepali Sahitya Sammelan on Sunday. 
Under the present project, about 184 hectare of forest land (81 hectare under stage III and 103 hectare under stage IV) including the famous picnic spot of Kalijhora will get submerged, they alleged. At least 2.5 km of NH 31A will also have to be realigned due to the construction work. 
The dam if constructed according to the current plan, will submerge the local graveyard, said Shyam Basnet chief co-ordinator of Jana Kalyan Manch, Kalijhora. 
Studies conducted by the NHPC have been onesided as they ignored the opinion of the people of Kalijhora, said Bharat P. Rai, secretary of Federation of Societies for Environmental Protection. 
There should be transparency in the proposed project, added Rai. 
The environmentalists fear that the dam would submerge large tracts of land upstream and endanger the existing flora and fauna. 
The dam, if constructed, will also increase the rate of erosion and threaten the stability of the surrounding hills, increasing chances of landslides that may trigger seismic disturbances in the region. 
According to the meteorological department, the area falls under seismic zone level IV. 
The rate of sedimentation on Teesta River is about 17.2 million tonnes annually which can affect the lifespan of the dam, said Dr. Subir Sarkar, professor of North Bengal University. 
The NHPC should consider the seismicity and rate of sedimentation, while drawing a plan of the dam, added Sarkar. 
The Teesta dam is an eco-friendly project that has been designed over a period of 100 years, said G. Vaidhya, civil engineer NHPC. 

Teesta dam project irks locals-Kolkata -Cities-The Times of India


----------



## slugger

The formation of a desert requires the presence of certain climatic factors and requirements, which do not exist in Bangladesh

If at all anything the opposite is true in case of Bangladesh - owing to Global Warming water levels in Banglsdesh would rise to alarming levels submerging significant parts of Bangladesh

*The very opposite of desert formation will occur in Bangladesh*


----------



## haviZsultan

We are both victims of the same Indian terror. Alas what did we gain by deviding ourselves. We are both simple targets for Indian terrorism and bullying. India wants to keep us both under its thumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

ludacrisa said:


> if you dont have the resources to sustain a populace of 150 million dont rely on other countries to provide them



There is a certain indian hindu terrorist hiding behind a pakistani flag. Wonder who it is?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Yes a good question dimension117. These Indians are devious and cunning and must be confronted with a barrel of a gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes a good question dimension117. These Indians are devious and cunning and must be confronted with a barrel of a gun.



But they surrendered in their thousands and dropped the gun along with the barrel at the sight of the same Indians!

Guess it was good for you. Though I hope the Indians would have delayed the advance by a day. 

May be just may be we would have one less lunatic here!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> And Indians are surprised why BD is hostile towards them ......



man, its nothing unusual!!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> But they surrendered in their thousands and dropped the gun along with the barrel at the sight of the same Indians!
> 
> Guess it was good for you. Though I hope the Indians would have delayed the advance by a day.
> 
> May be just may be we would have one less lunatic here!



The Muktijuddha's (freedom fighters) would have pointed their guns at the Indians if they stayed a month longer and would not have stopped firing until the last jawan crossed the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jihad

Well, I guess they need all the water they can get to rid their overpopulated country of thirst.
It's India first in their opinion, the neighbours and all the other comes later, as long as those hundreds and hundreds of millions of Indians have acces to water, who cares what happens to the Bangladeshis and Pakistanis for that matter, they need all the resources they can get to sustain growth and reasonable living standards for their own people.
I believe this selfishness, this blind eye they are turning towards others, the focus they're putting on only themselves without caring too much about their neighbours, is going to work in very bad for them in the long run.
This slogan of "We are a peaceful nation" or "India desires only peace with its neighbours" says quite enough about the people itself, even when they read news like this, they couldn't care less, it's a matter of only the strongest survive for our Indian friends.
It's this curtain they hide behind when these issues arise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waraich66

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes a good question dimension117. These Indians are devious and cunning and must be confronted with a barrel of a gun.



Pakistan and India should sign agreement of mutual cooperation incase of war , this is only way both can stop india from future evil plans .

They have similar type of plans for Pakistan also


----------



## s90

lol so they doing same with Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> The Muktijuddha's (freedom fighters) would have pointed their guns at the Indians if they stayed a month longer and would not have stopped firing until the last jawan crossed the border.



Mr. Munshi, my father was a freedom fighter... he told me that he and his men(and other freedom fighters) right after the liberation had shot down many Indian soldiers after they had committed looting to our assets... So, i'd like to say, many Indian soldiers were already shot dead... Stayin for a month is out of question...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

*[mod edit]*I am afraid you may be rite. Awami is dalal of india and they will cave in to their master in Delli. Only hope here is that people of BD vigilant and anti Indian by nature. So if Awami mingle with India too much than there will be backlash and that just might be suicidal for Awami dalal....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

was said:


> india is worst neighbour on could have
> no country in indian subcontinent is happy with india
> sri lanka,banghladesh,pakistan,china
> now pakistan has better relations with sri lanka than india, but they are hidden beacause sri lanka accepts indias bully, dont know about banghladesh, with RAW party in power in bangladesh i don,t think pak-bangla relations will increase.



With Zardari in Pakistan and Sk. Hasina in Bangladesh the set up is ideal for India. The Indians have always preferred an AL/PPP combination as both in the end serves their regional interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> With Zardari in Pakistan and Sk. Hasina in Bangladesh the set up is ideal for India. The Indians have always preferred an AL/PPP combination as both in the end serves their regional interests.



We are screwed big time......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The Tipaimukh barrage

Mahmud ur Rahman Choudhury

Three important events have taken place in Bangladesh since I wrote the commentary last Monday. These are: (1) The Indian external affairs minister has visited Bangladesh barely a month after the AL government took office, (2) Student agitations on various issues have again taken a violent and destructive turn and (3) The Indians are going ahead with the construction of the massive Tipaimukh barrage - all of these events collectively impinge on us in more than one ways but the one which directly affects our very ability to survive is the issue of water-sharing of some 53 common rivers between India and Bangladesh. By constructing Tipaimukh and other barrages, India is depriving us of life-giving waters, drastically reducing our ability to survive and therefore this is the issue needing immediate and continued public attention and the subject of this commentary.

India has resumed construction of the Tipaimukh barrage on the Barack river just a kilometer north of Jakiganj in Sylhet; the construction work was stalled in March 2007 in the face of protests within and outside India. The barrage when completed in 2012 is supposed to provide 1500 megawatts of hydel power to the Indian state of Assam but in return its going to bring about a major disaster for Bangladesh, practically contributing to drying up of 350 km long Surma and 110 km long Kushiara rivers which water most of the north-eastern regions of Bangladesh. The Tipaimukh barrage is going to seriously affect not only agriculture in large portions of Bangladesh, particularly in winter, but is also going to bring about negative ecological, climatic and environmental changes of vast areas in both Bangladesh and India.

It's not just this one Indian barrage that is a source of considerable concern and trepidation in Bangladesh; in 1976 India put into operation the Farraka barrage which more or less destroyed the Ganges-Brahamaputra basin, most of which lies in the deltaic plains of Bangladesh and in 1990 India also constructed a barrage along the Teesta river thereby virtually making ineffective much of the Teesta barrage project constructed down-stream in Bangladesh to support irrigation and agriculture in the north-west region of the country. What is even more worrying is that India has evolved plans to divert waters, from the north of the country to its drought-prone southern and eastern states, of some 53 river which flow from India to Bangladesh. 

Bangladesh shares a common border with India in the west, north and east and with Myanmar in the southeast. These borders cut across 57 rivers which discharge through Bangladesh into the Bay of Bengal in the south. The upstream courses of these rivers traverse India, China, Nepal and Bhutan. Trans-boundary flows, which enter Bangladesh from remote catchments extending short distance to thousands of kilometers upstream, are the important source of water resources. Among the trans-boundary rivers, the ones most affected by Indian barrages and their related systems of canals, reservoirs and irrigation schemes are Ganges, Brahmaputra, Meghna and Teesta. Although the Indian and Bangladeshi governments have a water sharing agreement for the Ganges, there are none for the other 53 rivers that cross the border. With the Tipaimukh barrage now underway, India seems to be going ahead with its mega-project of diverting river waters from its north to its south and east, thereby putting Bangladesh's very survival at stake. 

As to how the AL government is going to handle this issue of our survival through water-sharing of common rivers between India and Bangladesh is difficult to say because right now the government is suffering from a sense of complacency and deja vu over "friendship" with India forgetting the fact that India is a state with interests to maintain and that Bangladesh too is a state with equally pressing imperatives to survive as such. India is taking unilateral decisions about matters which affect Bangladesh's core interests and if these cannot be resolved bilaterally, Bangladesh must look at options of going to multilateral forums such as the UN to get its right not only recognized but also implemented. International laws dealing with water-sharing of common rivers and sources are ambiguous, unclear and contentious and so, Bangladesh ought to vigorously pursue these matters, perhaps even garner international support for a change in those laws dealing with water-sharing - this international dimension is a crucial factor affecting the management of the trans-boundary river systems. There is thus, no scope for Bangladesh to be deflected from this core issue of water-sharing notwithstanding Indian deceitful and diversionary insistence and propaganda on "terrorists and transit".


The Bangladesh Today  February 16, 2009


----------



## third eye

Al-zakir said:


> We are screwed big time......




Then why are you blaming India ?


----------



## notsuperstitious

third eye said:


> Then why are you blaming India ?



OOOHHHH thats a long theory abt how india got them elected etc etc  u know how the devious evil hindooos work don't u? have u not been attending our secret meetings?

ppl filled with hatred are the biggest challenge facing us, but we'll prevail, because for every hate spewing angry idiot, there are hundreds who are more interested in getting their childred educated and leading a decent life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

third eye said:


> Then why are you blaming India ?



I am not blaming India rather very much disgusted about Awami dalal for their slave mentality toward your country. So it's not India's fault that Awami bastards like to suck up to their Indian master even if it's goes against BD's interest. Simply put Awami league became Indian dalal the day they took out Muslim from Awami Muslim league.


----------



## Bull

Al-zakir said:


> I am afraid you may be rite. Awami is dalal of india and they will cave in to their master in Delli. Only hope here is that people of BD vigilant and anti Indian by nature. So if Awami mingle with India too much than there will be backlash and that just might be suicidal for Awami dalal....



How did they win then? Pakistanis and Bdesh posters here cry as if they are only left patriots in thweir country. Pakistani leaders being sold off to US and Bdeshis to India. Lol. How pathetic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Indians wanted to stay much longer but the freedom fighters didn't want these [Mod edit] Bharat soldiers on their land.

The objective was to keep Bangladesh subjugated with a permanent military presence but that was unpopular so they were shoved out. 

You think BD is a bad place haven't you watched slumdog millionaire yet?


----------



## ahmeddsid

MBI Munshi said:


> Indians wanted to stay much longer but the freedom fighters didn't want these cow piss drinking Bharat soldiers on their land.
> 
> The objective was to keep Bangladesh subjugated with a permanent military presence but that was unpopular so they were shoved out.
> 
> You think BD is a bad place haven't you watched slumdog millionaire yet?


Do You know how many slums Remain in India???? The Slum shown in Slumdog was closed off more than 10 years ago, there is only 1 remaining big slum now in Mumbai. Do you know Crorepatis or Millionaires live in that slum??? They are businessmen selling fruits and vegetables They were on TV and they vowed not to move out of the slum even though they can afford more! Dig up their interview on rediff if you want!

. I feel pity for you, because you have built up a notion of India from a MOVIE and People here call me Mr Bollywood! I would not have felt this way about you if You had referred to a Work of fact and not a Mass Masala entertainer (a pretty good entertainer at that) like Slumdog! Yes there is Poverty in India, but just think, of the Millions in your own country! You dont have as much population as that Of India but Why is there still Poverty in your Country? Or Why is your country having no or zero global standing????? You Make me Sick, Rather your Hatred Makes me SICK! 

INDIA is not gonna make YOUR country a DESERT, How can it, when the SEA LEVEL is rising Alarmingly! Watch out for the SEA, not the MIRAGE!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SurvivoR

Editorial 
*Water transit protocol needs to be based on principle of reciprocity* 

EVERYONE agrees that a more integrated South Asia will be beneficial for not just the peoples of the region but the countries as well. Such integration will require more connectivity and more avenues for interaction among the peoples of the South Asian countries. One of the major avenues to this end is, of course, increased trade and commerce, once there is a political agreement for mutual cooperation and friendship. In the current context, the interconnectivity refers specifically to the relations between Bangladesh and her larger and immediate neighbour India. 

That there is a political commitment from the two governments to fostering friendly relations should not be in doubt, if statements and pronouncements of the two are to be taken seriously. The most obvious course to follow is forging stronger trade relationship, presumably leading to more interaction between the peoples, which we consider the primary and most important step for further integration. 


The ongoing discussion about renewing a bilateral agreement and, more specifically, the protocol for water transit between Bangladesh and India, as reported in New Age on Sunday, would surely provide a crucial element towards increasing avenues of trade and commerce. However, in this regard, it must be pointed out that agreeing to an equal number of ports of call on both sides of the border and making them available for use by the other country is not sufficient or genuinely reciprocal. Considering the nature of trade and trade volume between Bangladesh and India, which is strongly skewed to Indias favour, it should be the Bangladesh governments position to demand equal opportunity for business. 

It would be meaningless for Bangladesh to gain an extra port of call, in exchange for Ashuganj, if there is no scope for furthering export to India. More importantly, it is the current governments responsibility to review decisions of the previous government and make amends, if necessary. The choice of which decisions of the previous governments to question and which ones to endorse must not be a matter of political convenience and expedience but be based, in this case, on trade interests of the country. 


*The negotiators representing the Bangladesh government should impress upon their Indian counterparts the importance of genuine practical reciprocity in business and commerce. It should be demonstrated that India, despite being an advanced developing country, has seldom made concessions to Bangladesh to actually assist the least developed country to increase its exports to the ever-increasing Indian market, which should have been a moral obligation. Consequently, Bangladeshi exports to India are just about a tenth of the Indian exports to Bangladesh. *

*India has also, in the past, failed to carry out its own pledges that would indicate it harbours a friendly spirit. Beginning with the failure to reciprocate in the exchange of enclaves and the experimental Farakka Barrage, India continues to deprive Bangladesh in more ways than one. This has only created a stronger rift among the peoples of both the countries.* 


To increase connectivity and interaction, travelling to and from India should be made easier for the citizens of both countries and towards that end visa requirements should be significantly relaxed, if not fully withdrawn. As far as trade matters are concerned, both sides should explore avenues to help bring about a reasonable parity in the volume of commerce and business by primarily increasing Bangladeshs exports to India. 



http://www.newagebd.com/2009/feb/16/edit.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

ahmeddsid said:


> Do You know how many slums Remain in India???? The Slum shown in Slumdog was closed off more than 10 years ago, there is only 1 remaining big slum now in Mumbai. Do you know Crorepatis or Millionaires live in that slum??? They are businessmen selling fruits and vegetables They were on TV and they vowed not to move out of the slum even though they can afford more! Dig up their interview on rediff if you want!
> 
> . I feel pity for you, because you have built up a notion of India from a MOVIE and People here call me Mr Bollywood! I would not have felt this way about you if You had referred to a Work of fact and not a Mass Masala entertainer (a pretty good entertainer at that) like Slumdog! Yes there is Poverty in India, but just think, of the Millions in your own country! You dont have as much population as that Of India but Why is there still Poverty in your Country? Or Why is your country having no or zero global standing????? You Make me Sick, Rather your Hatred Makes me SICK!
> 
> INDIA is not gonna make YOUR country a DESERT, How can it, when the SEA LEVEL is rising Alarmingly! Watch out for the SEA, not the MIRAGE!





well said ahmed

its great to see u after long time

i was really missing your posts


----------



## afriend

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes a good question dimension117. These Indians are devious and cunning and must be confronted with a barrel of a gun.



A very immature comment Mr.Munshi. I thought you were an intelectual. Your hatred towards india is visible. But i dont think we(indian and bangladesh) do have any problems which cannot be cleared through Discussion and is not as severe as what indian and pakistan have. I hope the hatred you showed and is always showing in this forum belongs to a minority. Well it should be right, else how can AL a pro india party win the elections. River linking project that you talked about and the barrage project have all objections from within india and outside. And i am sure the same will be solved through postive discussion. But with your level of hatred,i dont think there wont be any postive outcome unless india says that it will move away from the BD border..!!! Bring down your hatred my dear..!!!


----------



## afriend

> India has also, in the past, failed to carry out its own pledges that would indicate it harbours a friendly spirit. Beginning with the failure to reciprocate in the exchange of enclaves and the &#8216;experimental&#8217; Farakka Barrage, India continues to deprive Bangladesh in more ways than one. This has only created a stronger rift among the peoples of both the countries.



A very good article survivor, i think india should not take BD for granted, and should make sure and take steps to gain.. emh or regain or maintain the confidence of Bangladeshis. A peaceful neighbourly relationship with BD is very essential for the stability of the Sub continent.


----------



## TopCat

slugger said:


> The formation of a desert requires the presence of certain climatic factors and requirements, which do not exist in Bangladesh
> 
> If at all anything the opposite is true in case of Bangladesh - owing to Global Warming water levels in Banglsdesh would rise to alarming levels submerging significant parts of Bangladesh
> 
> *The very opposite of desert formation will occur in Bangladesh*



Yes you are right on that. BD is more concern in salinity of our souther region which will increase significantly as those river water is diverted. We will loose significant amount of areable land as the sea water pouring inside main land. River is the main blood line of BD so we are getting more and more concerned as India is not showing any interest in echological consequences of those diversion.


----------



## TopCat

SurvivoR said:


> They will not sneak through India only if Indian politicians stop winning elections getting votes from Bangladeshi migrants which you called "pigs".
> disgusting.



Even in Bangladesh election, people blame on Indian voters!!!!!!!!!!! in border areas they call indians as pigs!!! This is really surprising for me, to see so much enthusiasm on voting even cross border for these dirty politicians who could deliver nothing. 
Also few people talked about, no slum in India. I happend to watch indian DD and I can see that. I see govt school student going to poo by the riverbank.Maternal mortality is one of the worst in the world in India. 80% of indian subcontinent worse than a slum. Sound harsh but its true, and I dont see its going to get change within this generation. The difference btn BD and IND/PK, we admit the reality and we look forward to change that.


----------



## SurvivoR

Bull said:


> The point is not that we are letting them thru, but that they want to come and live in this country full of slums, so wonder what B'desh is? Worse than slums.



Someone wants to come and your government is so generous to let them even illegally? Lame excuses.

It is obvious if these were not Bangladeshis the idiot Indian politicians from certain parties would have lost to rivals.

When India failed to reciprocate the exchange of enclaves then Bangladeshis do have every right to cross over.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

afriend said:


> What have this forum come to..?????



Yes Indian sabotage does it again.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Dam that may kill the Meghna*

INDIA has reportedly started construction of the Tipaimukh dam on river Barak. This is not in conformity with equitable sharing of water of common rivers and the principle of good neighbourliness. In spite of repeated protests by Bangladesh, India is trying to establish unilateral control on the river with little concern for its downstream neighbour, Bangladesh. The Barak forms an integral part of the Borak-Meghna river system. Just before crossing the border, the Barak divides into the Surma and the Kushiara, which again combine to form the Meghna, the third largest river in Bangladesh.

The ecology, environment and economy of one-third of Bangladesh have developed based on this river system. The Tipaimukh project, a matter of great concern for Bangladesh, will have serious adverse impacts on the country. During the lean period, the area down the Tipaimukh barrage will dry up for lack of minimum flow of water causing serious harm to the flora and fauna of the region with disastrous impacts on the agricultural economy. During the monsoon due to release of excess water down the river flash floods will bring havoc to the life and properties of the people.

The Tipaimukh project has been designed without assessing the likely impacts on the whole river basin including Bangladesh. Information on the project has not been shared with Bangladesh. The proposed dam located on an active seismic zone may prove disastrous for India as well. Water experts all over the world are now for integrated water resources management for the whole length of a river. Minimum flow should be maintained to keep the river itself alive. The dam is being erected at a time when worldwide movement is for dismantling dams that obstruct and destroy natural flow of rivers.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## ahmeddsid

Its not the people with Slum Mentality you should be worried about, It is the people spewing HATRED you should watch out for! After all people in the slum may live in small huts, these Hate Mongerers tries to Blur out the Reality which is staring them in their eyes! 

Offtopic I know, but I had to say this.


----------



## dabong1

Bangladesh needs to send some sort of covert miltia that can bomb these dams.


----------



## notsuperstitious

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes Indian sabotage does it again.



Yes indians here have been posting hate filled diatribes that don't mention their 'reliable sources' from rupee news and other such blogs every alternate day.

its pitiful how much ur hatred has consumed u. keep bouncing babe, it don't hurt us


----------



## Jihad

Apart from calling eachother this or that, what do our Indian forum users think about all these dams that might threaten or are threatening essential waterflow to Bangladesh?
So far, I sense an attitude of, suck it up and live with it.
Anything more constructive then that?


----------



## notsuperstitious

Jihad said:


> Apart from calling eachother this or that, what do our Indian forum users think about all these dams that might threaten or are threatening essential waterflow to Bangladesh?
> So far, I sense an attitude of, suck it up and live with it.
> Anything more constructive then that?



Thank you for asking a valid question.

I think any such issues need to be handled through talks. we already have water sharing agreement with bangladesh covering some aspects of this issue(for example the successful ganges water sharing treaty).

take for example the water sharing issues with pakistan. many pakistanis keep talking abt how india is causing problems but they don't even bother to realise that there is an agreement with a third party arbitrar for handling the issue. is india is doing something illegal, go to the arbitrar! for example the baglihar dam was taken to WB by pakistan and WB asked india to change some design and also rejected some of pakistan's claims. such working relationship can exist with bangladesh too.

however there is no cure for hate mongers


----------



## BanglaBhoot

dabong1 said:


> Bangladesh needs to send some sort of covert miltia that can bomb these dams.



I like your line of thinking .... 

Why do Indians call constructive criticism hate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Exposing India and Indians true colors is more like it. India reprieves and represses hundreds of millions of people in Bangladesh and Pakistan by diverting natural river flow and withdrawing water. But as goes with Indian tradition they turn around to blame someone for exposing Indian eco terrorism. This Indian terrorism is bigger than any terror exists in the world today because sheer number of people and their livelihood in Bangladesh and Pakistan are affected.

If anything Indian should ask 
Why Indian media and society AT LARGE mute about the subject?

Indians dont like to be exposed of their ugly crime and they have only to blame themself for it, period.


----------



## idune

ludacrisa said:


> the fact is its india water, if bangladesh cannot sustain a population of 150 million people then guess what? it needs to cut down on the population, you cannot depend on a foreign entity to keep doing you the favour of supplying water to youre entire population of poor little bengalis



Again you are resorting to lie and deception. Here are facts that will expose you to shame or Indian may call it opportunity for more lie and blame someone else.

1) If Bangladesh has 150 million people or 200 million that is not relevant or matter of discussion here.

2) Besides, why Indian diverting water? Isn&#8217;t it for supporting its 1100 million and still growing population? Why shouldn&#8217;t Bangladesh do the same?????Aren&#8217;t you hypocrite the great!!! Look yourself in mirror before you expose yourself.

3) *Bangladesh produces most of its food need by producing 30 million tones of grain annyally*. And any seasonal shortfall which is fraction of total need meet by import.

4) *India diverting natural flow of rivers, withdrawing water, depriving legal share of water, thus India committing eco terrorism.* This is not India doing any favor to Bangladesh BUT Bangladesh has rights to common int&#8217;l river water as lower riparian country.

5) On economic term Bangladesh is not only capable of supporting its 150 million people and sustain close to 6&#37; GDP growth for last 2 decades but *Bangladesh also feed 10 of millions of Indian population by supporting $10 billion/year (official and unofficial indian export) of asymmetric Indian export imposition.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AK-47

Chinese Dam on Brahmaputra Could Cut Water Supplies in India and Bangladesh 

China is preparing to build a dam on the Tsangpo (Brahmaputra) that is expected to have twice the hydroelectric output as the Three Gorges Dam on the Yangtse. However this dam would be built upstream from populations who depend on the Brahmaputra watershed. One use of the water will be irrigation in the Xinjiang and Gansu portions of the Gobi Desert over 400 miles away. This withdraw along with managing the dam could lead to seasonal or permanent water supply problems for people in India and Bangladesh, who depend heavily on the Brahmaputra waters.

Let see what Munshi has to say about China. They understand the language of Gun too, right Munshi? Are you still there?


----------



## AK-47

Going against the Flow: India, Bangladesh worry China may Divert Water from Tibet

BANGALORE  As China becomes increasingly stressed for water, it comes closer to slaking its thirst with Tibets Yalong Tsangpo River, known in India as the Brahmaputra. But international interests downstream worry about the impact on the environment, agriculture and politics.

China currently plans to divert the Yalong Tsangpo as the river bends from Tibet toward India. It intends to use the water for a hydro-electric project, as well as for its population in the dry north and northwest. According to the Asia Times, Chinese Prime Minister Wen Jiabao admits the survival of the Chinese nation depends on whether it can secure enough water. With a quarter of the country categorized as desert, China considers Tibet a ready solution.

Yet not only China suffers from water scarcity. If the diversion occurs, northeastern India and Bangladesh could access significantly less water from the Brahmaputra  a detriment to their agriculture and an environmental hazard.

At least 47 percent of the population worldwide depends on access to the water flowing from the Tibetan Plateau. If Beijing goes ahead with the Tsangpo project it would practically mean a declaration of war against South Asia, India-China watcher Claude Arpi told Asia Times.


----------



## idune

*River linking in India to cost Bangladesh $30b a year*
STAFF CORRESPONDENT

A daylong national workshop, organised by the Bangladesh Peoples Initiative against River Linking Project on Thursday, dissected the yet ongoing mega Indian project of withdrawing water from the Ganges, Brahmaputra and Meghna basins on the basis of available data and impact studies, and resolved to put up a people to people, people to governments and government and regional opinion bulwark against it.

The workshop that heard water and environmental experts, ministers and policymakers, academics and opinion-builders, was sceptical of some tentative statements by the new Indian government of the likely shelving of the $112billion project, segments of which are under active implementation of the high-powered Indian Task Force and the relevant planning and the executing outfits.

The Supreme Court of India, under public interest litigation, has already indirectly mandated the project that has been taken up by the Indian government with the wrapping up of the feasibility components by 2005, the drawing-board preparations by 2006 and putting the project on the ground by 2016.

Dr Naser Ejazul Huq of the geology department at Jahangirnagar University, Dr Ain-un-Nishat, water and environment expert now with the IUCN, Dr Asaduzzaman, research director of the Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies, Dr AKM Zahiruddin Chowdhury of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology, Dr Hafiza Khatun of the geography department at Dhaka University, Emaduddin Ahmed of the Institute of Water Modelling, Farhad Mazhar of UBINIG, and Dr Asif Nazrul of the law faculty at Dhaka University, presented their considered data and views on the project.

Upper riparian India intends to control the natural flow of 38 rivers, including the tributaries of three major river systems of lower riparian Bangladesh (Padma, Jamuna and Meghna), by building 30 canals, 74 water reservoirs and several dams, though the project has given rise to widespread protest across the region.

Fisheries and Livestock Minister Abdullah Al Noman and chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Ziaur Rahman Khan were chief and special guests at the inaugural function that was presided over by New Age and Holiday editor Enayetullah Khan. The workshop was introduced by Syeda Rizwana Hasan on behalf of the BPIRL.

The concluding session where the recommendations of the national workshop were placed by Farida Akhtar of UBINIG for the approval of the delegates after they had discussed the draft threadbare in the late afternoon session was chaired by Engineer Quamrul Islam Siddiqui.

Information Minister Shamsul Islam and Environment Secretary Syed Tanvir Hossain spoke as the chief and the special guests respectively. The intervening sessions were chaired by Dr Atiq Rahman of the Bangladesh Centre for Advanced Studies, Mahfuzullah of the Centre for Sustainable Development and Khushi Kabir of Nijera Kari.

Its the question of Bangladeshs survival, Noman warned, adding the country will have to face desertification if India implements the project. He strongly urged the civil society, the political parties, including main opposition Awami League and the ruling alliance partners, to take a common stand against the project, and also carry the national, regional and international opinion with it.

Ziaur Rahman Khan requested the civil society bodies to keep the parliament and the government informed of all data and developments regarding the project, and thus enable the government to take a position and resolve the issue with the Indian government.

If only rice output goes down by a million tonnes or just four per cent, 45,000 persons will loss their employment every year, and subsequently the income loss will be nearly Tk 8 billion, said M Asaduzzaman, adding that the damage will be compounded by the losses in fish, forestry, industry and transport sectors. Adding losses in other sectors will possibly make the figure four times bigger, i.e. about Tk 30 billion a year, he said.

The Gross Domestic Product will be reduced by 1.5 per cent, he warned. The impacts of the river linking project will result in lower surface water flow that will inhibit the recharging of groundwater and wetlands and create unbearable water crisis. Salinity rise will lead to shrimp and power output loss. Mangrove output will be reduced. Subsequently costlier irrigation will lower crop output, which will reduce food production and raise inflationary pressure and food insecurity, the BIDS director said.

The available data and impact studies were marshalled forcefully to give the big picture of what could be a hundred times more devastating than the Farakka Barrage.

http://www.newagebd.com/front.html#4
(archive)


----------



## idune

*Delhi to revive Tipaimukh hydel project upstream of Meghna Bangladesh and parts of India to face disastrous effects*

SHAHIDUL ISLAM CHOWDHURY

India has revived the controversial Tipaimukh mega hydroelectric project, a multipurpose high dam included, upstream of a major river system of Bangladesh.

Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has asked the Union Ministry of Power, according to the statement of a Union minister, to solve the problems that are delaying the construction of the project in the northeast within a definite timeframe.

Santosh Mohan Dev, Union Minister for Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises, told reporters at Silchar in Assam, a state in the northeast, early this week that the prime ministers office had sent a note two weeks ago to the power ministry to expedite the completion of the project.

Meanwhile, the Tipaimukh project has caused huge protest in India and its downstream neighbour Bangladesh.

Bangladesh has officially protested against the project, which, if implemented, will cause economic, ecological and human catastrophes here.

The Tipaimukh plant and its accompanying barrage are set to be built on the river Barak, which bifurcates into two streams as it enters Bangladesh  the rivers Surma and Kushiara.

The mighty Meghna originates at the confluence of the Surma and the Kushiara.

The Indian governments move followed a request by Santosh Mohan Dev, a Congress stalwart from Silchar, to accelerate steps so that the Rs 5,163 crore multipurpose project, which has been on the drawing board for nearly 40 years, could take off.

The note of the Indian PMO had also stated that the memorandum of understanding on the project between the Union power ministry, on the one hand, and the governments of Assam, Manipur and Mizoram, on the other, should be signed at the earliest possible time.

Besides, it stressed that all statutory clearances from the Central Electricity Authority and the Union Ministry of Environment and Forests should be obtained as soon as possible.

The note also mentioned steps for getting approval for the projects investment plans.

The project works, in six phases, are slated to be completed by 2011.

The impediments to the project are the off-loading of the cost of flood moderation from the project cost, security and diversion of portions of two national highways, which will be submerged when the Tipaimukh dam is raised on the tri-junction of Assam, Manipur and Mizoram to produce 1,500 MW of power.

The North Eastern Electricity Power Corporation (NEEPCO), the implementing agency of the project, calculated that if it bore the expenses for flood moderation, diversion of highways and security, the project would turn out to be uneconomical as its cost of production per unit of power would spiral upwards.

Sources in the NEEPCO said the projects security cost, necessitated by the extant militancy of the armed separatist groups, would be Rs 400 crore a year.

Earlier, the project was delayed after the Manipur State Assembly had raised objections.

Meanwhile, the residents in the region likely to be displaced and affected otherwise as well, on account of the project, have been staging protests and making representations to their respective state and the Union governments, saying that thousands of people will suffer as the construction of the dam will nearly submerge 73 villages, many sacred sites and cultivable land and violate their inalienable human rights.

http://www.newagebd.com
(archive)


----------



## idune

_This is to show Indian gun barrel mentality and use of power to Bangladesh rightful claim on Int'l river._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bangladesh sends fourth letter for meeting India still not ready for talks on water sharing*
Govinda Shil

India is not responding to Bangladesh's proposal to discuss the water sharing of seven rivers, including Teesta as Bangladesh recently sent the fourth letter requesting a meeting in Dhaka.

Researchers and officials say India should sit with Bangladesh to resolve the disputes that sometime turn into political betterness. More than a year has been elapsing since the 35th Joint River Commission meeting was held in New Delhi last September, but India is not still ready for discussing the water-sharing agreements.

India's argument, as many believe, is aimed at buying times depriving Bangladesh of her just share of water. The upstream neighbouring country argues that her catchment area is larger than that of Bangladesh, she has more people and does not have enough water underground. Bangladesh says most of her population depend on rivers and the country's weather, ecology, economy and agriculture mostly depend on those common rivers.

"The Joint River Commission meeting was due since January this year and we are sending letters after letters to the Indian authority. But they are arguing that they need more technical sessions to determine demand and availability of water," said a senior water resources ministry official.

Water experts said Bangladesh should be pleading that common rivers themselves need some environmental flows to keep their health good. This argument has not been raised strongly by Bangladesh though it needs a "very strong point."

"Both Bangladesh and India have signed many UN and International conventions on protecting biodiversity, wetland and swamps. So Bangladesh should strongly place the argument before India to sustain the health of the rivers flowing through this deltaic country," said Dr. Asif Nazrul, a law department teacher at the Dhaka University.

Prof. Sajjadur Rashid, a noted geographer of the DU agreed. He said a river at least needs 25 per cent of her regular flow to maintain her own health, and necessary to help survive fish, birds and other animals and plants depend on or flourish in water.

Prof. Rashid is preparing a research paper to present at an international seminar on India's proposed disputed mega river linking project to be held in Dhaka during 17 to 19 this month.

"I am proposing that all the countries through which these common rivers are flowing should workout modalities to utilise their river resources in a maximum way," Rashid said.

He said Bangladesh so far has talked about having hydro-electricity from Nepal and Bhutan but did not do anything concrete. A transmission line is to be built in Indian territory if Bangladesh purchases power from either Nepal or Bhutan.

Both the water experts strongly feel that Bangladesh should ask for sharing of water of all the common rivers before India starts diversifying water.

"We need to negotiate before any dispute arises and settle our share," Dr. Nazrul said. He pointed out that if Bangladesh reaches agreements with India earlier, she can best study her water management projects.

"We would know how much water we are receiving from Brahmaputra, for example so that we can make our own plan to maximise our gains," he added.

Prof. Rashid said India has been already importing power from Bhutan but Bangladesh did not officially proceed to discuss this with the tiny Himalayan Kingdom.

Nepal is constructing a 4,000 MW hydropower plant on the river Saptokoshi and India would buying energy from that plant. "We all have common stakes in those rivers and we can open negotiations," Prof. Rashid observed.

As per India's request, joint experts' committee meeting would be held in Dhaka next month possibly clearing the way to have a JRC meeting afterward.

http://www.bangladeshobserveronline.com/ne...front.htm#head3


----------



## DarkStar

*Read the Rules again. No insults, No posts about mods decisions (or lack of them). 

I suggest everyone calms down and adhere to the norms of this forum. Any more insults, racist remarks, sarcasm, abuse and the thread will be closed and infractions will follow.*


----------



## Al-zakir

BD deprived of Ganges water as India violates treaty


Govt planning to enter into water sharing agreements for other 53 rivers

Tuesday February 17 2009 01:50:11 AM BDT







Bangladesh is deprived of proper share in Ganges water as per treaty as India is not providing expected flow of water as required by the agreement signed between two countries in 1996. Article 2(2) of Sharing of the Ganges Waters stipulates that effort will be made by the upper riparian(The Bangladesh Today)

state to protect the flows of water at Farakka as per 40 years of average availability but India is violating this provision.

Talking to The Bangladesh, Dr Ain-un-Nishat said Bangladesh is getting waters of Ganges as found at Farakka point but supply of waters to Farakka point is too little for Bangladesh.

He said "There are three parts in this treaty. Article-1 provides for sharing of water as available at Farakka but my understanding is that allocation to Bangladesh is made based on this provision. But Article-2 (2) stipulates that India will protect the flow at a specified level. Unless this protection mechanism is in operation the residual flow that arrives at Farakka may not be the flow that matches 40 years average condition. In short, the flow distributed has not been protected by India as per provision of the treaty."

Second part of the treaty stipulates that as present level of flow at Farakka is not adequate, it must be augmented. But this aspect of the treaty remains unattended, he alleged.

He said third part of the treaty had proposed agreement on all other common rivers. In my view the government should arrive at sharing arrangement or joint management plan as soon as possible to safeguard the interest of the country.

"Had Bangladesh entered into water sharing agreement with India in 1972/ 1973, it would not be deprived of river waters now. What India is doing now is that it is supplying residual water to Farakka to be shared by Bangladesh as India is either withdrawing water from upper riparian rivers or diverting water flows to other rivers within India by river linking projects," he added.

Water Resources Ministry said total flow reaching at Farakka during the first ten days of February, 2009 was 81,650 cusec which was lower than the 40 years historical average flow of 86,323 cusec as mentioned in treaty. Bangladesh was supposed to get 46, 323 cusec water but it has got actually 41,650 cusec water in first ten days of February. Similarly, Bangladesh is being continuously deprived of its share despite the agreement.

However, ministry sources confirmed that the government led by Awami League is considering entering into fresh agreements with India in respect of remaining 53 joint rivers to share waters from those as well but as to when such water-sharing agreement will be arrived at is entirely uncertain.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=247461


----------



## Al-zakir

Dam that may kill the Meghna


construction of Tipaimukh dam in India






Monday February 16 2009 23:52:56 PM BDT

INDIA has reportedly started construction of the Tipaimukh dam on river Barak. This is not in conformity with equitable sharing of water of common rivers and the principle of good neighbourliness. In spite of repeated protests by Bangladesh, India is trying to establish unilateral control on the river with little concern for its downstream neighbour, Bangladesh. The Barak forms an integral part of the Borak-Meghna river system. Just before crossing the border, the Barak divides into the Surma and the Kushiara, which again combine to form the Meghna, the third largest river in Bangladesh.

The ecology, environment and economy of one-third of Bangladesh have developed based on this river system. The Tipaimukh project, a matter of great concern for Bangladesh, will have serious adverse impacts on the country. During the lean period, the area down the Tipaimukh barrage will dry up for lack of minimum flow of water causing serious harm to the flora and fauna of the region with disastrous impacts on the agricultural economy. During the monsoon due to release of excess water down the river flash floods will bring havoc to the life and properties of the people.

The Tipaimukh project has been designed without assessing the likely impacts on the whole river basin including Bangladesh. Information on the project has not been shared with Bangladesh. The proposed dam located on an active seismic zone may prove disastrous for India as well. Water experts all over the world are now for integrated water resources management for the whole length of a river. Minimum flow should be maintained to keep the river itself alive. The dam is being erected at a time when worldwide movement is for dismantling dams that obstruct and destroy natural flow of rivers.


----------



## Al-zakir

Tipaimukh Dam -www.sinlung.com

The Tipaimukh barrage



Tipaimukh barrage on the Barack river just a kilometer north of Jakiganj in Sylhet

Monday February 16 2009 22:24:09 PM BDT

By Mahmud ur Rahman Choudhury


Three important events have taken place in Bangladesh since I wrote the commentary last Monday. These are: (1) The Indian external affairs minister has visited Bangladesh barely a month after the AL government took office, (2) Student agitations on various issues have again taken a violent and destructive turn and (3) The Indians are going ahead with the construction of the massive Tipaimukh barrage - all of these events collectively impinge on us in more than one ways but the one which directly affects our very ability to survive is the issue of water-sharing of some 53 common rivers between India and Bangladesh. By constructing Tipaimukh and other barrages, India is depriving us of life-giving waters, drastically reducing our ability to survive and therefore this is the issue needing immediate and continued public attention and the subject of this commentary.

India has resumed construction of the Tipaimukh barrage on the Barack river just a kilometer north of Jakiganj in Sylhet; the construction work was stalled in March 2007 in the face of protests within and outside India. The barrage when completed in 2012 is supposed to provide 1500 megawatts of hydel power to the Indian state of Assam but in return its going to bring about a major disaster for Bangladesh, practically contributing to drying up of 350 km long Surma and 110 km long Kushiara rivers which water most of the north-eastern regions of Bangladesh. The Tipaimukh barrage is going to seriously affect not only agriculture in large portions of Bangladesh, particularly in winter, but is also going to bring about negative ecological, climatic and environmental changes of vast areas in both Bangladesh and India.

It's not just this one Indian barrage that is a source of considerable concern and trepidation in Bangladesh; in 1976 India put into operation the Farraka barrage which more or less destroyed the Ganges-Brahamaputra basin, most of which lies in the deltaic plains of Bangladesh and in 1990 India also constructed a barrage along the Teesta river thereby virtually making ineffective much of the Teesta barrage project constructed down-stream in Bangladesh to support irrigation and agriculture in the north-west region of the country. What is even more worrying is that India has evolved plans to divert waters, from the north of the country to its drought-prone southern and eastern states, of some 53 river which flow from India to Bangladesh.

Bangladesh shares a common border with India in the west, north and east and with Myanmar in the southeast. These borders cut across 57 rivers which discharge through Bangladesh into the Bay of Bengal in the south. The upstream courses of these rivers traverse India, China, Nepal and Bhutan. Trans-boundary flows, which enter Bangladesh from remote catchments extending short distance to thousands of kilometers upstream, are the important source of water resources. Among the trans-boundary rivers, the ones most affected by Indian barrages and their related systems of canals, reservoirs and irrigation schemes are Ganges, Brahmaputra, Meghna and Teesta. Although the Indian and Bangladeshi governments have a water sharing agreement for the Ganges, there are none for the other 53 rivers that cross the border. With the Tipaimukh barrage now underway, India seems to be going ahead with its mega-project of diverting river waters from its north to its south and east, thereby putting Bangladesh's very survival at stake.

As to how the AL government is going to handle this issue of our survival through water-sharing of common rivers between India and Bangladesh is difficult to say because right now the government is suffering from a sense of complacency and deja vu over "friendship" with India forgetting the fact that India is a state with interests to maintain and that Bangladesh too is a state with equally pressing imperatives to survive as such. India is taking unilateral decisions about matters which affect Bangladesh's core interests and if these cannot be resolved bilaterally, Bangladesh must look at options of going to multilateral forums such as the UN to get its right not only recognized but also implemented. International laws dealing with water-sharing of common rivers and sources are ambiguous, unclear and contentious and so, Bangladesh ought to vigorously pursue these matters, perhaps even garner international support for a change in those laws dealing with water-sharing - this international dimension is a crucial factor affecting the management of the trans-boundary river systems. There is thus, no scope for Bangladesh to be deflected from this core issue of water-sharing notwithstanding Indian deceitful and diversionary insistence and propaganda on "terrorists and transit".

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=247441


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BD deprived of Ganges water as India violates treaty*

Govt planning to enter into water sharing agreements for other 53 rivers

Staff Correspondent

Bangladesh is deprived of proper share in Ganges water as per treaty as India is not providing expected flow of water as required by the agreement signed between two countries in 1996.

Article 2(2) of Sharing of the Ganges Waters stipulates that effort will be made by the upper riparian state to protect the flows of water at Farakka as per 40 years of average availability but India is violating this provision.
Talking to The Bangladesh, Dr Ain-un-Nishat said Bangladesh is getting waters of Ganges as found at Farakka point but supply of waters to Farakka point is too little for Bangladesh.

He said "There are three parts in this treaty. Article-1 provides for sharing of water as available at Farakka but my understanding is that allocation to Bangladesh is made based on this provision. But Article-2 (2) stipulates that India will protect the flow at a specified level. Unless this protection mechanism is in operation the residual flow that arrives at Farakka may not be the flow that matches 40 years average condition. In short, the flow distributed has not been protected by India as per provision of the treaty."
Second part of the treaty stipulates that as present level of flow at Farakka is not adequate, it must be augmented. But this aspect of the treaty remains unattended, he alleged.

He said third part of the treaty had proposed agreement on all other common rivers. In my view the government should arrive at sharing arrangement or joint management plan as soon as possible to safeguard the interest of the country.

"Had Bangladesh entered into water sharing agreement with India in 1972/ 1973, it would not be deprived of river waters now. What India is doing now is that it is supplying residual water to Farakka to be shared by Bangladesh as India is either withdrawing water from upper riparian rivers or diverting water flows to other rivers within India by river linking projects," he added.
Water Resources Ministry said total flow reaching at Farakka during the first ten days of February, 2009 was 81,650 cusec which was lower than the 40 years historical average flow of 86,323 cusec as mentioned in treaty. Bangladesh was supposed to get 46, 323 cusec water but it has got actually 41,650 cusec water in first ten days of February. Similarly, Bangladesh is being continuously deprived of its share despite the agreement.
However, ministry sources confirmed that the government led by Awami League is considering entering into fresh agreements with India in respect of remaining 53 joint rivers to share waters from those as well but as to when such water-sharing agreement will be arrived at is entirely uncertain.

leading news


----------



## Halaku Khan

MBI Munshi said:


> An Indian called Bangladeshis pigs but that comment seems strange when coming from a rodent.



It should not be assumed that the said poster is an Indian. Anybody can pose as anything and say anything.


----------



## Halaku Khan

Al-zakir said:


> The Indians are going ahead with the construction of the massive Tipaimukh barrage



Looks like its just a small bund, from the posted photo.


----------



## dabong1

ludacrisa said:


> this doesnt make any sense, you want them to send a covert militia to bomb these dams? if the mod and any sense they would ban this poster for advocating terrorism



Of course it makes no sense to you ,its not you that is being deprived.
Attacking the dams to make sure that bangladesh gets its fair share is not terrorism but a attack on enemy infrastructure.


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan and Bangladesh should work together to teach India a lesson.


----------



## dbc

I hope you guys don't like fish, if you keep building dams there will be NO marine life left in the Indian ocean. 
I suggest you start thinking beyond your own national interest and find some way to sustain your population and at the same time protect the environment.


----------



## jeypore

I.Come.In.Peace said:


> I hope you guys don't like fish, if you keep building dams there will be NO marine life left in the Indian ocean.
> I suggest you start thinking beyond your own national interest and find some way to sustain your population and at the same time protect the environment.




Don't tell me you are one of those enviromentalist!! Where the global warming is the destruction of the earth. PITA!!!


----------



## Omar1984

I.Come.In.Peace said:


> I hope you guys don't like fish, if you keep building dams there will be NO marine life left in the Indian ocean.
> I suggest you start thinking beyond your own national interest and find some way to sustain your population and at the same time protect the environment.



You have a lot to learn about our neighbor India.

India doesn't even care about the millions of low caste untouchables living in India or the 350 million poor people living below the poverty line in India, why on earth would they care about marine life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Omar1984 said:


> You have a lot to learn about our neighbor India.
> 
> India doesn't even care about the millions of low caste untouchables living in India or the 350 million poor people living below the poverty line in India, why on earth would they care about marine life.



I suspect if you were born several hundred miles east of where you are today you'd see things differently. Personally, I don't think of India or Indians in a negative light we all have more than a few skeletons in our closet. I am happy that US relations with India are finally on the mend. But I do wish both India and China did a much better job protecting the environment.

As for the dam issue, all countries have some differences with their neighbors and when these differences cannot be resolved thru mutual dialog they involve a neutral third party for arbitration. At least this is what responsible nations do, and turn to violence only as a last resort.


----------



## Al-zakir

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan and Bangladesh should work together to teach India a lesson.



Omar bhai, I endorse your proposal. We don't have much option here but look alternative. India is and will ignore international water sharing agreement that took place about 30+ years ago. Bd has been requesting it's fair share of water over and over but for India it's business as usual. They don't deserve friendly relation. It will not stop until bd turned into total desert and economically crippled. It's a evil but genus plan to finish us slowly but surely. 

There is a famous saying about this kind of people: "Laaton kay bhoot, bataon say nahin mantay."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan and Bangladesh should work together to teach India a lesson.



I endorse and second your proposal. We must build a strategic alliance to neutralize the ill effects India is causing in the region and if necessary punch back when the need arises. India's mood for a real fight (i.e. war) will evaporate and they will become more compromising and less a pain for all countries in South Asia. We must all come to the assistance of other nations when request is made like Sri Lanka and Nepal who are also the victims of Indian interference and sabotage. 

I think our first project may be to free Sikkim from India's clutches. This should rank as a priority along with Kashmir and the Seven Sisters. What you say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> I endorse and second your proposal. We must build a strategic alliance to neutralize the ill effects India is causing in the region and if necessary punch back when the need arises. India's mood for a real fight (i.e. war) will evaporate and they will become more compromising and less a pain for all countries in South Asia. We must all come to the assistance of other nations when request is made like Sri Lanka and Nepal who are also the victims of Indian interference and sabotage.
> 
> *I think our first project may be to free Sikkim *from India's clutches. This should rank as a priority along with Kashmir and the Seven Sisters. What you say?




That states just keep adding up, oh boy what will be left only Dehli.

The mood for fight is always been the other way around, where all India does with it's passive gov't is take it all in and does not counter forcefully. Regarding assisstance to other nations like sri lanka and nepal, I do not see them asking for any major help. Regards!!!


----------



## Halaku Khan

Some Bangladeshi Razakar extremists are whipping themselves into an anti-India frenzy. Their first target is the democratically elected Awami League government. But I think Bangladeshis are now too smart to get carried away by their frenzy and paranoia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ANDUBYLL

MBI Munshi said:


> I endorse and second your proposal. We must build a strategic alliance to neutralize the ill effects India is causing in the region and if necessary punch back when the need arises. India's mood for a real fight (i.e. war) will evaporate and they will become more compromising and less a pain for all countries in South Asia. We must all come to the assistance of other nations when request is made like Sri Lanka and Nepal who are also the victims of Indian interference and sabotage.
> 
> I think our first project may be to free Sikkim from India's clutches. This should rank as a priority along with Kashmir and the Seven Sisters. What you say?



You mean like SAARC but without India !! 
Also Free Sikkim from India , is that the no 1 priority of this group  Whatever happened to the gool ol ' free Kashmir from India , free Sikkim, thats a big step down . Even if its free, it wont change an iota of geopolitics in South Asia !! Mate, you are giving me a belly laugh


----------



## leonblack08

To those people who doubts that Bangladesh will not become desert,read the following articles.

The Source:India's River Diversion Plan: Its Impact on Bangladesh

Some extracts:
Bangladesh already knows the consequences of India restricting its water. The Farakka barrage, built across the Ganges 11 miles from the Bangladeshi border in 1974, had at certain times of the year reduced by *half the water that once flowed via the Ganges into Bangladesh, said Mr Ahmad.
*
"*Great parts are turning into a desert, rivers have lost their navigability, salt water is intruding into farming areas. You can walk across the river Gori at some times of the year,*" said the minister.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I endorse and second your proposal. We must build a strategic alliance to neutralize the ill effects India is causing in the region and if necessary punch back when the need arises. India's mood for a real fight (i.e. war) will evaporate and they will become more compromising and less a pain for all countries in South Asia. We must all come to the assistance of other nations when request is made like Sri Lanka and Nepal who are also the victims of Indian interference and sabotage.
> 
> I think our first project may be to free Sikkim from India's clutches. This should rank as a priority along with Kashmir and the Seven Sisters. What you say?



With AL in power,that's not going to happen and you know that very well.
For now we need to go to UN perhaps,because India is violating rules by building Dams on International rivers.
When the Chinese will complete building their dams,India will learn a lesson but we the Bangladeshis will be the net loser,loser big time

CORRECTION:Even if BNP would have been in power,the above mentioned proposal would not have worked.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

People have we never heard the word tongue-in-cheek? Apply it to the second paragraph of my comment and take a deep breath. 

I enjoy pi*****g of the Indian here. Let me have my fun for once.


----------



## Bull

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan and Bangladesh should work together to teach India a lesson.



You both did get together in 71 to teach us a lesson. We learnt and passed the test well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

MBI Munshi said:


> People have we never heard the word tongue-in-cheek? Apply it to the second paragraph of my comment and take a deep breath.
> 
> I enjoy pi*****g of the Indian here. Let me have my fun for once.



Sure. Any member saying something similar about Pak or B'desh would have gotten the boot long before he could come back and clarify his saintly intentions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bull

MBI Munshi said:


> I endorse and second your proposal. We must build a strategic alliance to neutralize the ill effects India is causing in the region and if necessary punch back when the need arises. India's mood for a real fight (i.e. war) will evaporate and they will become more compromising and less a pain for all countries in South Asia. We must all come to the assistance of other nations when request is made like Sri Lanka and Nepal who are also the victims of Indian interference and sabotage.
> 
> I think our first project may be to free Sikkim from India's clutches. This should rank as a priority along with Kashmir and the Seven Sisters. What you say?



well you couldnt gain independance of your own, how are you going to help others now. Dont count your nation and Pakistan along the same lines. Pakistan's resources, skills are miles apart from your countrys'.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> People have we never heard the word tongue-in-cheek? Apply it to the second paragraph of my comment and take a deep breath.
> 
> I enjoy pi*****g of the Indian here. Let me have my fun for once.



Aye,Aye Sire!


----------



## Halaku Khan

leonblack08 said:


> Some extracts:
> Bangladesh already knows the consequences of India restricting its water. The Farakka barrage, built across the Ganges 11 miles from the Bangladeshi border in 1974, had at certain times of the year reduced by *half the water that once flowed via the Ganges into Bangladesh, said Mr Ahmad.
> *
> "*Great parts are turning into a desert, rivers have lost their navigability, salt water is intruding into farming areas. You can walk across the river Gori at some times of the year,*" said the minister.



I am sure all issues can be discussed rationally and resolved according to international norms. 

For example, the Baglihar dam design on the Chenab river in J&K was approved by a World bank appointed neutral expert.

But some people want to deliberately whip up emotions, rage, paranoia and fanaticism for their own political advantage. Such people must be guarded against.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aeneas

AK-47 said:


> Chinese Dam on Brahmaputra Could Cut Water Supplies in India and Bangladesh
> 
> China is preparing to build a dam on the Tsangpo (Brahmaputra) that is expected to have twice the hydroelectric output as the Three Gorges Dam on the Yangtse. However this dam would be built upstream from populations who depend on the Brahmaputra watershed. One use of the water will be irrigation in the Xinjiang and Gansu portions of the Gobi Desert over 400 miles away. This withdraw along with managing the dam could lead to seasonal or permanent water supply problems for people in India and Bangladesh, who depend heavily on the Brahmaputra waters.
> 
> Let see what Munshi has to say about China. They understand the language of Gun too, right Munshi? Are you still there?


preparing???? what a joke.I know these things,just someone imagine,most people don't agree with it,including me.the China government even neglect this plan.


----------



## leonblack08

Halaku Khan said:


> I am sure all issues can be discussed rationally and resolved according to international norms.
> 
> For example, the Baglihar dam design on the Chenab river in J&K was approved by a World bank appointed neutral expert.
> 
> But some people want to deliberately whip up emotions, rage, paranoia and fanaticism for their own political advantage. Such people must be guarded against.



Yes these can be solved through discussions and negotiation,provided India agrees to do such.For us we are always open for discussion.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> Yes these can be solved through discussions and negotiation,provided India agrees to do such.For us we are always open for discussion.



This is the best attitude.


----------



## idune

_And some Bangladeshis still fall for repeated Indian lie, deception and violation..._

-------------------------------------------------------------------




Bull said:


> This is the best attitude.





> *Bangladesh sends fourth letter for meeting India still not ready for talks on water sharing
> *
> Govinda Shil
> 
> India is not responding to Bangladesh's proposal to discuss the water sharing of seven rivers, including Teesta as Bangladesh recently sent the fourth letter requesting a meeting in Dhaka.
> 
> http://www.bangladeshobserveronline....ront.htm#head3





> *Bangladesh Protests Less Water from India*
> 
> Bangladesh has protested that New Delhi has deprived Dhaka of its share of the Ganges water as stipulated in the Gangers Water Sharing Treaty 1996 and has not heeded the complaints Dhaka earlier registered with Indian authorities.
> 
> *In four schedules, from January 1 to February 10, India provided Bangladesh with water 38,072 cusecs less than what is specified in the indicative schedule 2, according to the statistics with the Joint Rivers Commission.*
> 
> *'We are, unfortunately, yet to get any positive response from India and we continue to receive less flow of water at the Farakka Barrage point,' said a high official of the ministry.*
> .
> .
> .
> 
> In January, Bangladesh received 36,962 cusecs less water through the Ganges. In three schedules of January, Dhaka received 1,39,481 cusecs against its share of 1,75,343 cusecs.
> 
> The South Asian: Bangladesh Protests Less Water from India


----------



## Al-zakir

Halaku Khan said:


> Some Bangladeshi Razakar extremists are whipping themselves into an anti-India frenzy. Their first target is the democratically elected Awami League government. But I think Bangladeshis are now too smart to get carried away by their frenzy and paranoia.



Arre vah, Maa se zayda kala ki a dard-e-Isq. Just too funny for me........This is how people will perceive you from your comments here. It's strictly Bd's internal matter and please leave that to us. If Awami doesn't look after Bd's interest and try to sell our Sovereignty than Awami will be thrown out from the power by the same ppl that vote for them Insh'Allah. Nothing more important than Bd's sovereignty even if it's bring disorder to the nation.


----------



## idune

*Teesta drying up killing many Nilphamari rivers Irrigation, fish farming at stake
*

Farmers preparing seedbeds for Boro cultivation on the dried up bed of Jamuneswari River in Nilphamari Sadar upazila as all the rivers including Teesta in the district see drastic fall in flow.Photo: STAROur Correspondent, Nilphamari

Teesta, the biggest river in the district, has alarmingly dried up, posing threat to several other linked rivers in Nilphamari.

Lack of excavation or dredging has contributed to worsening the situation that has put irrigation and fish projects at stake.

In the recent past, all the 20 rivers in the district saw more or less water flow even during the dry season. Several of the rivers, small or big, are tributaries of the Teesta.

*After building of Gojal Doba barrage in Indian territory, 110 km in the upstream from Teesta barrage at Dalia point in Nilphamari district a few years ago, India started unilaterally withdrawing water from the river to irrigate agricultural land in their part.

With insufficient water flow in Teesta, water level in its tributaries and other small rivers in the area has fallen down alarmingly and the river beds have dried up.*

As a consequence, Teesta Irrigation Project, the country's largest project of the kind, cannot be made fully effective.

Due to disturbance in fish breeding with shrinking of water areas, many species of local fishes have become extinct and thousands of fishermen have given up their ancestral profession of fishing.

Official list of Bangladesh Water Development Board (BWDB) in Nilphamari mentions eight rivers in the district, namely, Teesta, Charal Kanta, Deunai, Buri Khora, Buri Teesta, Jamineswari, Kharkharia and Dhaijan, BWDB sources said.

But the official list excludes quite a few other rivers flowing through the district, which are now in a critical condition.

Farmers are preparing Boro seedbeds and cultivating paddy in most areas of the dried up river beds.

In some places influential people of villages around the rivers illegally occupied the dried up river beds and turned them into plain lands by filling with earth to use it for regular cultivation.

The sub divisional engineer of BWDB in Nilphamari, Nural Islam said they had informed the higher authorities to excavate a few rivers on priority basis.

Reasonable sharing of Teesta water is the only way to improve the ecological situation in the area. But it is still to be achieved despite a few meetings between Bangladesh and Indian governments, environmental activist Golam Mostafa of NGO CAMP said. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I think the manner in which India is slowly killing BD we should consider ourselves as in a state of war with that country and we should drop all cooperation until India reverses its despicable and hostile plans towards BD.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> I think the manner in which India is slowly killing BD we should consider *ourselves as at a state of war with that country *and we should drop all cooperation until India reverses its despicable and hostile plans towards BD.



I think India would not mind that at all, since it would put India on high alert, and all the illegal migration to India would definetly stop, and catching some terrorist on the process.


----------



## idune

It would not be hard to track and tag millions of Indians in Dhaka and else where. We should start pushing Indians back home.

But we don't have to do much just stop any trade through land border, $10 billion dollars worth of Indian export will collapse. So will earning for many million Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jeypore

idune said:


> It would not be hard to track and tag millions of Indians in Dhaka and else where. We should start pushing Indians back home.
> 
> But we don't have to do much just stop any *trade through land border, $10 billion dollars worth of Indian export will collapse. So will earning for many million Indians*.




Truly, I did not know Bangladesh had such powers!!!

Fantastic..


----------



## idune

Its more of political will....if it were not for Indian stooge network in Bangladesh that would have happened. 

Economic power; sure Bangladesh does have that to go without indian import


----------



## Halaku Khan

These are one-sided stories which make some allegations but do not bother to present the Indian response. But IMHO India should be proactive in responding to all such concerns.



idune said:


> _And some Bangladeshis still fall for repeated Indian lie, deception and violation..._
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## idune

Halaku Khan said:


> These are one-sided stories which make some allegations but do not bother to present the Indian response. But IMHO India should be proactive in responding to all such concerns.



India and Indians have nothing to say but guilty face with pompous conscious as big as these dams can go. I am sure many here knowing how India is bullying its neighbors and how India and Indian policy are threat to regional peace and stability.


----------



## M_Saint

idune said:


> India and Indians have nothing to say but guilty face with pompous conscious as big as these dams can go. I am sure many here knowing how India is bullying its neighbors and how India and Indian policy are threat to regional peace and stability.



Impact of Indian Bullying has reached in Pakistani irrigation too, which will ultimately dry up rivers and make Pakistani people look like Ethiopians (Hope not though). It's seems like 71 has been a brilliant project to keep Muslims apart and our foolishness seems to have no boundary not to understand it...


*India constructing three dams in held Kashmir*

Monday, February 09, 2009

By Khalid Mustafa

ISLAMABAD: India has started construction of three dams on the Indus River  the lifeline of Pakistan. The construction of these dams is part of the Indian plan to generate 2,060 MW of electricity.

According to the latest study titled Mountains of Concrete: Dam Building in the Himalayas, Pakistan is on the brink of water disaster and its availability would plunge to 800 cubic meters per capita annually by 2020 from the current 1,200 cubic meters. Just 60 years ago, 5,000 cubic meters of water was available to every Pakistani citizen.

Keeping in view the appalling water situation in the country with only two big water reservoirs  Tarbela and Mangla  the Indian move could prove disastrous for Pakistan.

India has already constructed and made the Baglihar power project operational at the Chenab River and it is also building more dams on the Chenab River such as Uri-1, Uri-2 projects. India plans to construct 10-20 more dams on the Chenab River alone. On the Jhelum River, India is already constructing the Kishanganga Hydropower project.

The construction of these dams in Ladakh region to produce 219 megawatt of electricity has already started in clear violation of the Indus Water Treaty and ignoring the fragile environment of Ladakh region to meet the demand of the Indian Army deployed at Siachen glacier.

Indus River has a total length 3,180 kilometres from Tibet and to Arabian Sea. It runs 404km in China and 395km in Ladakh.

This information has been faxed in a letter written by Arshad H Abbasi, visiting research fellow SDPI Islamabad to Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani seeking timely action to foil the Indian move to strangulate Pakistans agriculture sector. He has also sent copies of the letter to federal ministers of water & power and environment.

According to the letter the Nimoo Bazgo power project is situated at village Alchi, 70 kilometers from Leh and the construction work is at full swing. Initially, 45 megawatt of electricity would be generated by constructing 57-metre high concrete dam on the Indus River. Excavation work for the powerhouse is 100% complete and 48% concreting for dam up to crest level has also been completed.

Dumkhar project, a 42-meter high dam, will generate 130MW of electricity. The project site is located at about 128km from Leh on Leh-Khalsi Batalik road. And another project Chutak is under construction on the River Suru, (a major tributary of the Indus River in the Indian-held Kashmir) to produce 44MW of electricity initially in Kargil district by constructing 59-metre-high concrete dam. The project started in 2006 and is likely to be completed in the next two years. 


India constructing three dams in held Kashmir


----------



## M_Saint

idune said:


> Its more of political will....if it were not for Indian stooge network in Bangladesh that would have happened.
> 
> Economic power; sure Bangladesh does have that to go without indian import


If the AWAMY, COMMIE stooges were to learn what those fascist-saffronists up to then GOD/ALLAH/BHAGABAN wouldn't keep them as dumbasses anymore. BD-PAK military friendship among righteous people to defend the survival of its people are the need of the hour, day and year to come... The following is another scary news.. 

*Mountains of Concrete: Dam Building in the Himalayas*

There will always be abundant snow and glaciers on the highest mountains of the world, the Himalayas. This snow will always feed the Indus and Ganges rivers and forever supply water to millions of people in South Asia and China.

These statements may no longer be true. Our warming climate is changing the Himalayas faster than any other region of the world. The mountains mighty glaciers, the source of most large Asian rivers, are melting.

_Against these dramatic changes, the government of India are planning to transform the Himalayan rivers into the powerhouse of South Asia_. They want to build hundreds of mega-dams to generate electricity from the wild waters of the Himalayas. 





*the future of the region*

The dams reservoirs and transmission lines will destroy thousands of houses, towns, villages, fields, spiritual sites and even parts of the highest highway of the world, the Karakoram highway. But who will reap their benefits? Will they be able to generate as much electricity as promised? What will happen to the people, ecosystems and rivers of the Himalayas if the dams are built and climate change takes its toll?

Mountains of Concrete by Shripad Dharmadhikary, one of South Asias foremost water and energy experts, discusses for the first time the linkages between climate change and dam-building in the Himalayas, and comprehensively analyzes the impacts of the dam building spree on the region's people, ecosystems, and economy.


----------



## HK-47

> I think India would not mind that at all, since it would put India on high alert, and all the illegal migration to India would definetly stop, and catching some terrorist on the process.


I think this is the card the BAL govt should use,since India is so eager for counter terror cooperation.Give us no water and there won't be any cooperation on ANY issue.or maybe we should all migrate to India for water in the future.....


----------



## third eye

HK-47 said:


> I think this is the card the BAL govt should use,since India is so eager for counter terror cooperation.Give us no water and there won't be any cooperation on ANY issue.or *maybe we should all migrate to India for water in the future.....*




Or..

Think of a way to stop / prevent so much water flowing into the sea. Recycle thru a canal net work.


----------



## M_Saint

HK-47 said:


> or maybe we should all migrate to India for water in the future.....


Love has deliberately been let go by Dadas with the reversing of Banga-Bhanga before 1946's vote. That wouldn't be re-reversed until Bangladeshi Muslims convert in Dalitism (knock, knock)!


----------



## Raquib

jeypore said:


> Truly, I did not know Bangladesh had such powers!!!
> 
> *Fantastic*..



thats all you have to say now...


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> I think the manner in which India is slowly killing BD we should consider ourselves as in a state of war with that country and we should drop all cooperation until India reverses its despicable and hostile plans towards BD.



I'm afraid as long as the AL govt is in power, that would just remain as a dream Mr. Munshi...


----------



## HK-47

> Or..
> 
> Think of a way to stop / prevent so much water flowing into the sea. Recycle thru a canal net work.



no no we all want to migrate to Shining India.
hehe.

nah our people also lack balls.They don't go to the UN and cry a ******* river.They should.I don't know why we toe the UN line sometimes so much.They are worthless and treated as such by many 3rd world countries.


----------



## TopCat

third eye said:


> [/B]
> 
> Or..
> 
> Think of a way to stop / prevent so much water flowing into the sea. Recycle thru a canal net work.



Nope... Bangladesh do dredge the river to keep the normal flow. More money needs to be invested to dregde major rivers so that uninterrupted water can flow to the Bay of Bengal. I dont know BD has so much resources but India needs to come forward in those dredging project instead of building dams and killing them.


----------



## Tornado

The bottom line of story:
Yes we are working to make Bangladesh and pakistan ,a desert. Come and stop us if u can.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Tornado said:


> The bottom line of story:
> Yes we are working to make Bangladesh and pakistan ,a desert. Come and stop us if u can.



Thanks for your honest comment. Let pak-Bd get united under common ground and that will change your entire calculation. ..


----------



## TopCat

Tornado said:


> The bottom line of story:
> Yes we are working to make Bangladesh and pakistan ,a desert. Come and stop us if u can.



aha.... you got an attitude..... You live on a dream world...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Tornado said:


> The bottom line of story:
> Yes we are working to make Bangladesh and pakistan ,a desert. Come and stop us if u can.



This is the true and untainted sentiments of an Indian. We Bangladeshis and Pakistanis must combine to overcome this evil threat in out midst because clearly it is a question of national survival. Either we break India or India will break us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Tornado said:


> The bottom line of story:
> Yes we are working to make Bangladesh and pakistan ,a desert. Come and stop us if u can.



Wonderfully put. This is how the whole world ticks....Most people who call themselves strategic affairs experts must know this. The stronger shall survive and the weaker must either be with the strong one, or perish trying to protect himself.
Remember what Russia did when Ukaraine messed with it? Stopped the oil supply. When Iraq didnt provide oil to the US they ran over it. There are a million examples for this. If you have to stop what India is doing to you people you must stand up for it and tell it to it's face. For that your country must be atleast at par with India for India to listen. This is what he meant.


----------



## TopCat

satishkumarcsc said:


> Wonderfully put. This is how the whole world ticks....Most people who call themselves strategic affairs experts must know this. The stronger shall survive and the weaker must either be with the strong one, or perish trying to protect himself.
> Remember what Russia did when Ukaraine messed with it? Stopped the oil supply. When Iraq didnt provide oil to the US they ran over it. There are a million examples for this. If you have to stop what India is doing to you people you must stand up for it and tell it to it's face. For that your country must be atleast at par with India for India to listen. This is what he meant.



This is not Bangladesh but India is crying for things. Need transit, then need waterway, need port, need support in international forum, need help in NE, need Bangladesh on side to protest china for withdrawing water from Bhramaputra. Seems like India has much more stake with BD than BD ever had with India. We can pretty much go without India but India cant.
Regarding withdrawing water, yes we can live without those water as we dont use them for any purpose except fishing and Bangladesh will never be a desert as we get so much rain in two month and it is almost impossible to make this land a desert. Now the question is why we need water?? Remember Arsenic contamination??? or you never heard of it??? We dealt with that but india could not. Go to your West Bengal and see how many people are dying of it. Bangladesh is well prepared to deal with this kind of challenge but India not. Environmental disaster does not only effect a certain border but everybody. 
Good luck...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> This is not Bangladesh but India is crying for things. Need transit, then need waterway, need port, need support in international forum, need help in NE, need Bangladesh on side to protest china for withdrawing water from Bhramaputra. Seems like India has much more stake with BD than BD ever had with India. We can pretty much go without India but India cant.
> Regarding withdrawing water, yes we can live without those water as we dont use them for any purpose except fishing and Bangladesh will never be a desert as we get so much rain in two month and it is almost impossible to make this land a desert. Now the question is why we need water?? Remember Arsenic contamination??? or you never heard of it??? We dealt with that but india could not. Go to your West Bengal and see how many people are dying of it. Bangladesh is well prepared to deal with this kind of challenge but India not. Environmental disaster does not only effect a certain border but everybody.
> Good luck...



What goes around comes around and India will get a full dose.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> What goes around comes around and India will get a full dose.



"Chinese Dose" I should say.But we would still remain the losers as far as water is concerned.


----------



## Jihad

satishkumarcsc said:


> Wonderfully put. This is how the whole world ticks....Most people who call themselves strategic affairs experts must know this. The stronger shall survive and the weaker must either be with the strong one, or perish trying to protect himself.
> Remember what Russia did when Ukaraine messed with it? Stopped the oil supply. When Iraq didnt provide oil to the US they ran over it. There are a million examples for this. If you have to stop what India is doing to you people you must stand up for it and tell it to it's face. For that your country must be atleast at par with India for India to listen. This is what he meant.



You Indians make no sense.
This whole attitude of "come and stop us" or "we don't care".
Well to be honest with you, I don't care either for those hundreds of millions (or billions) of Indians , why should they get all the water while my own people or the Bangladeshi people for that matter have to live a hard life or starve because of drought?
Isn't there any birth control over there where you live?
Why can't there be talks about this? Is Bangladesh so insignificant for you Hindus that your country doesn't care that happens to them as they cannot stop your nation?
Can't there be no agreements or fair talks for water sharing?
Your post is disgusting, and I am amused at your superiority complex, especially if I saw you in real life.


----------



## Patriot

Jihad said:


> You Indians make no sense.
> This whole attitude of "come and stop us" or "we don't care".
> Well to be honest with you, I don't care either for those hundreds of millions (or billions) of Indians , why should they get all the water while my own people or the Bangladeshi people for that matter have to live a hard life or starve because of drought?
> Isn't there any birth control over there where you live?
> Why can't there be talks about this? Is Bangladesh so insignificant for you Hindus that your country doesn't care that happens to them as they cannot stop your nation?
> Can't there be no agreements or fair talks for water sharing?
> Your post is disgusting, and I am amused at your superiority complex, especially if I saw you in real life.


Don't worry my friend.If India ever decides to completely halt water supply to Pakistan then of course Pakistanis will be thirsty but Indians will be drinking water full of radiation!


----------



## Jihad

saadahmed said:


> Don't worry my friend.If India ever dcides to completely halt water supply to Pakistan then of course will be thirsty but Indians will be drinking water full of radiation!



Every single time, they have this superiority complex and feel so big and great about themselves, they don't even know how much of a laughter they are for me when they make such absurd and selfish claims.
We are all humans, and water is a basic and essential need, and even if Pakistan had the odds in her favor and could control the flow of water, I'd be open and glad that the water going through our country also reaches parts of India so the people there have acces aswell to it.

These Indians don't seem to care though, it's a shame, but I don't care either, if these dams pose a threat, they must be destroyed.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> "Chinese Dose" I should say.But we would still remain the losers as far as water is concerned.



I think the Chinese water torture method will do the trick. Sitting on our hands thinking Indians can be trusted will not work. A more aggressive and militant agenda is required. It is now a matter of our national survival.


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> I think *the Chinese water torture method will do the trick*. Sitting on our hands thinking Indians can be trusted will not work. A more aggressive and militant agenda is required. It is now a matter of our national survival.



The Chinese water torture (if they can do it) will surely work. On Bangladesh! 

You are sounding like a sterilized mosquito making a lot of noise! Do what you can. Your more intelligent compatriots have already taught a lesson to the likes of you. I am sure the corruption files will open too and those with hands in the cookie jar will be given exemplary punishment on the roads.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> The Chinese water torture (if they can do it will surely work). On Bangladesh!
> 
> You are sounding like a sterilized mosquito making a lot of noise! Do what you can. Your more intelligent compatriots have already taught a lesson to the likes of you. I am sure the corruption files will open too and those with hands in the cookie jar will be given exemplary punishment on the roads.



I am overwhelmed by your originality ......

Don't you have a day job or something?


----------



## Flintlock

> This message has been deleted by DarkStar. Reason: Abusive, Xenophic!!!



Really Darkstar? Out of all the abusive and Xenophobic messages on this thread, that's the only one you saw?


----------



## Halaku Khan

Our friend found one or two supposedly Indian posters to feed his frenzy and paranoia and now he's going ballistic.

I cannot guarantee that this "Tornado" is not another ID for Munshee jee.



MBI Munshi said:


> This is the true and untainted sentiments of an Indian. We Bangladeshis and Pakistanis must combine to overcome this evil threat in out midst because clearly it is a question of national survival. Either we break India or India will break us.


----------



## idune

*Northern farmers suffer as India withdraws Teesta water *
Our Correspondent . Lalmonirhat 

Farmers in the northern region are at a loss to know how to irrigate their lands, especially the IRRI and Boro fields, as India has unilaterally withdrawn a major portion of Bangladeshs share of the Teesta water using the upstream Gojol Doba barrage in Jalpaiguri district of West Bengal.
Only 500 to 525 cusec of water is now flowing through the Bangladesh part of the river, rendering the Teesta irrigation project almost inoperative.
New Age on Thursday morning found all the 44 main gates of the Teesta Irrigation Barrage closed, with some employees of the Water Development Board trying to deliver the meagre quantity of water in the river through 12 sub-canals to the project area.
Sources at the Department of Agricultural Extension said the situation had made them totally uncertain about how to achieve their target for the ongoing Boro season of irrigating 112,000 hectares of land in Rangpur, Dinajpur, Nilphamari, Joypurhat, Lalmonirhat, Bogra, and some other northern districts.
They said the Indian authorities had been persistently violating a bilateral accord on sharing the water of the common river struck in a secretary-level meeting of the Joint River Commission held in Lalmonirhat in 2000. According to the agreement, India is entitled to use 39 per cent and Bangladesh 26 per cent of the Teesta water, with the remaining 35 per cent water to remain free of any manipulation or control. 
But, various sources alleged, breaching that deal, the Gojol Doba barrage, 60km off the Teesta barrage across the border, had been withholding almost the entire water of the river by keeping all its gates closed during the dry season and causing floods in the northern Bangladesh by suddenly opening up the gates during the rainy season.
The Teesta needs 7,000 cusec of water flow to be navigable. But the flow dropped to 1,033 cusec in 1999 following the construction of the Gojol Doba Irrigation Barrage. After the JRC meeting in 2000, the river in Bangladesh had a water flow of 4,530 cusec for a while but it again fell to 1,406 cusec in January 2001, 1,000 cusec in January 2002, 1,100 cusec in January 2003 and 950 cusec in November 2006, from which it has now reached an all-time low of 500 to 525 cusec.
The misuse of the Gojol Doba barrage now poses a threat of turning a vast area in the north into a desert, WDB officials said, asking for immediate steps to ensure due quantum of Teesta water for Bangladesh. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2007/jan/19/nat.html


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> Even in Bangladesh election, people blame on Indian voters!!!!!!!!!!! in border areas they call indians as pigs!!! This is really surprising for me, to see so much enthusiasm on voting even cross border for these dirty politicians who could deliver nothing.


Its reciprocal. In our metros we launch special drives to detect and deport the bangladeshi's ****'s who come to our cities. This people cross the borders and come in our cities. Live in Slums (the one you see in S-Dog-Millionaire). 



iajdani said:


> Also few people talked about, no slum in India. I happend to watch indian DD and I can see that. I see govt school student going to poo by the riverbank.Maternal mortality is one of the worst in the world in India. 80% of indian subcontinent worse than a slum. Sound harsh but its true, and I dont see its going to get change within this generation. The difference btn BD and IND/PK, we admit the reality and we look forward to change that.


I agree. We have poverty in my country. And i belive its the same as it is in Bdesh and Pakistan. Regarding the point that you admit the reality and look forward to change.... well how about blaiming you election results on INDIAN VOTERS!!!!! Is that accepting the reality? How easy it is for you guys to blame everything on India (just like my politicians blame every terrorists attack on pakistan). Simply blame election wins on indian voters and claim we accept reality.

Please understand that we as indians dont blame you or pkaistani's for our economic status .... whereas from what i can make out on this forum, india is blamed for many of your(bangladesh) economic problems.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Stumper said:


> Please understand that we as indians dont blame you or pkaistani's for our economic status ....



India is a parasitic entity feeding off or exploiting Bangladesh. Your economic status and success is your elites ability to exploit its poor, its marginalized, its religious and ethnic minorities, the lower castes and also your neighbours. The injustice of India is shown by the thousands of farmers that commit suicide every year out of sheer desperation.


----------



## Stumper

MBI Munshi said:


> India is a parasitic entity feeding off or exploiting Bangladesh.


Sure, for a change maybe you can post some neutral data to support this. Its like Raj Thakrey blaming bangladeshi's for the poor state of Mumbai. Your sentiments for a moment made me thankfull for Raj Thakrey who is driving the Bangaladeshi's out of my city. Later i realized both of you are two sides of same coin. Both of you are parasites who feed on others for survival.



MBI Munshi said:


> Your economic status and success is your elites ability to exploit its poor, its marginalized, its religious and ethnic minorities the lower castes and


WoW. Im amazed, not being in INDIA, you have figured out reasons for my country's economic status. Maybe NOT implementing a uniform civil law was a bad idea. Maybe implementing a Quota for the backward classes is also a bad idea. Instead ..Can you share with us how BD treats its minorities and how you guys have been able to archive your economic status?



MBI Munshi said:


> also your neighbors. The injustice of India is shown by the thousands of farmers that commit suicide every year out of sheer desperation.


Here you go again. So my countries economic status is due to my country exploiting our neighbors? Care to explain here ?
Regarding farmers committing suicide, we have enough nut heads like you in my country who blame government for this suicides. Im one of those who favor social development to take precedence over moon mission's .... but to blame government for farmer suicide is ridiculous. Did you happen to hear the loan waiver announced by GOI .. across country? 

I repeat MBI, my country has its share of faults. My community is diverse. Different religion. Different languages. Different economic conditions. We have to bring about changes not by blaming others but by looking within.


----------



## TopCat

Stumper said:


> Its reciprocal. In our metros we launch special drives to detect and deport the bangladeshi's ****'s who come to our cities. This people cross the borders and come in our cities. Live in Slums (the one you see in S-Dog-Millionaire).



We talked a lot about those Bangladeshi illegals. As BD govt cant identify them neither they could identify themselves as being Bangladeshis, so there is no question of Bangladeshi immigrants. Also India tried to dump their slum dweller through BD border and failed. Now when you have drives to detect them, where do you send them??? Gas chamber???




> I agree. We have poverty in my country. And i belive its the same as it is in Bdesh and Pakistan. Regarding the point that you admit the reality and look forward to change.... well how about blaiming you election results on INDIAN VOTERS!!!!! Is that accepting the reality? How easy it is for you guys to blame everything on India (just like my politicians blame every terrorists attack on pakistan). Simply blame election wins on indian voters and claim we accept reality.
> 
> Please understand that we as indians dont blame you or pkaistani's for our economic status .... whereas from what i can make out on this forum, india is blamed for many of your(bangladesh) economic problems.



I never blamed India for anything. I was responding to a quote. And regarding economic problem.. I am not sure what problem you talked about. Yes we have poverty but we also have a vibrant and resilient economy. We could not have achieved so much as we did so far if we were with India. Just guess, half of India's former state having an independent country now competing with whole India in a lot of different sectors. You think thats a small achievement??? We only got some swamp in 1947, no cities no industry, no universities. 1971, everything grounded to ashes. From there we came so far.
If we were with India, we could have been a backward muslim state like Assam or something and you will not see me writing on a forum like that. Might be working on paddy field or being identified as illegal alien from Mars(there were no BD to blame for)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Stumper said:


> Sure, for a change maybe you can post some neutral data to support this. Its like Raj Thakrey blaming bangladeshi's for the poor state of Mumbai. Your sentiments for a moment made me thankfull for Raj Thakrey who is driving the Bangaladeshi's out of my city. Later i realized both of you are two sides of same coin. Both of you are parasites who feed on others for survival.



Your trade barriers and tariff regime is sufficient proof of the parasitic nature of India. These policies encourage smuggling to Bangladesh's detriment but the Indians would never admit this. It is blind Indians like you who do not see the true nature of your government and the evil that it does.



Stumper said:


> WoW. Im amazed, not being in INDIA, you have figured out reasons for my country's economic status. Maybe NOT implementing a uniform civil law was a bad idea. Maybe implementing a Quota for the backward classes is also a bad idea. Instead ..Can you share with us how BD treats its minorities and how you guys have been able to archive your economic status?



For all the alleged reforms in India there has been very little substantive that has been achieved. There has been so many commission reports on the disparity and discrimination in India but you ignore them. 

BD treats its minorities very well indeed. Minorities are represented well above their proportion of the population in every sector of government and business. 



Stumper said:


> Here you go again. So my countries economic status is due to my country exploiting our neighbors? Care to explain here?



see my comments above



Stumper said:


> Regarding farmers committing suicide, we have enough nut heads like you in my country who blame government for this suicides. Im one of those who favor social development to take precedence over moon mission's .... but to blame government for farmer suicide is ridiculous. Did you happen to hear the loan waiver announced by GOI .. across country?



The farmer suicides must be explained somehow. It could be down to the unjust economic policies of the government. India tries to behave like a superpower but this is killing its people. 



Stumper said:


> I repeat MBI, my country has its share of faults. My community is diverse. Different religion. Different languages. Different economic conditions. We have to bring about changes not by blaming others but by looking within.



May be if India was split along religious, linguistic and ethnic lines in a massive partition the new State entities would be able to provide better opportunities for their citizens then an enlarged India can do.


----------



## hembo

Tornado said:


> The bottom line of story:
> Yes we are working to make Bangladesh and pakistan ,a desert. Come and stop us if u can.



Well Tornado!!

I would not like to see you presenting India as the bullying neighbor as some creeps here wants to project. I hope u're well aware where the (c)ulture of hatred had landed up our neighbors in (that applies to ourseves also in some cases). So I would advice you to keep mum if you cannot say something constructive like someone pointing out to the affect of rising sea level being more detrimental to BD.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afriend

MBI Munshi said:


> Your trade barriers and tariff regime is sufficient proof of the parasitic nature of India. These policies encourage smuggling to Bangladesh's detriment but the Indians would never admit this. It is blind Indians like you who do not see the true nature of your government and the evil that it does.


Discussions are on to remove trade tariffs and regimens and a proposal for FTA is being considered by both countries. However even with FTA how well the trade imblance can be reduced is yet to be seen, given the poor insfrastructe and finance in bangladesh for your companies. 



> For all the alleged reforms in India there has been very little substantive that has been achieved. There has been so many commission reports on the disparity and discrimination in India but you ignore them.



Reforms in india is slow due to beurocracy and corrpution. However we have achieved sustantial headways in many areas, which cannot be denied either.



> BD treats its minorities very well indeed. Minorities are represented well above their proportion of the population in every sector of government and business.


You may re check your claims in the following website
Bangladesh - Human Rights Congress for Bangladesh Minorities (HRCBM)
Every country have its fair share of bad apples you know..!!!



> The farmer suicides must be explained somehow. It could be down to the unjust economic policies of the government. India tries to behave like a superpower but this is killing its people.



Linking farmer scuicides to the India Behaving like super power is stuipd. However many of the reasons is being the uneducated farmers take loans and use it forthe marriages of their children instead of investingin for the purpuose it has been taken.. these have lead to many suciede cases.. along with normal problem of loss in agriculture. However if you take loan you have to repay and i dont think there is any unjust economic policy in that. However if you might have read, GOI have waivered farm loans to the farmers, there by bearing the burnt of the liability arising out of such waiver. That is called going out of the way to help people..!!! even though it is a bad ecnomic decision..!!!!



> May be if India was split along religious, linguistic and ethnic lines in a massive partition the new State entities would be able to provide better opportunities for their citizens then an enlarged India can do.



Well ofcourse its a dream of every ANTI-INDIA guy aint it But dear dividing people based on their religion and ethinicity is a NAZI mentality. So don't try to sell that dall anywhere.. 

However to clear your misconception, each state in india have a certain level of automonmy and its the people of the state who decieds who will govern them and not the center. And that is democracy my dear. Even today Many states have funds which go unutilised, because of the inefficiency of the state governemnt. India is very much needed for as its providing us with opporutinties and security and the fact that i am a keralite workin in haryana is a small example of the opporunities that the idea called india provides. So if one brother fails you got the the rest 27 brothers willing to help ya... you know..


----------



## idune

*India asked not to build Tipaimukh dam before deal: Dipu Moni
*

Dhaka, March 3 (bdnews24.com)Bangladesh has urged India not to construct Tipaimukh dam that will stop water flowing into the country until the negotiations on sharing of Meghna waters are closed, the foreign minister says.

Dipu Moni also told parliament Tuesday that New Delhi also agreed to share technical data on the construction of the dam over the river Meghna in the northeastern Bangladesh.

The minister spoke after ruling Awami League MP Hafiz Ahmad Majumder asked for diplomatic initiatives to stop India constructing the dam.

*He said unless Bangladesh lodged a strong protest right away, India would go ahead with the project.
*
"India has assured us that it will not take any initiative which will go against Bangladesh's interest," Dipu Moni said.

She said Bangladesh did discuss the construction of the Tipaimukh dam with India at bilateral meetings.

She said sharing of Meghna waters would be included in the upcoming meeting of the Joint Rivers Commission.

*Majumder said India had said the issue would be negotiated when Bangladesh protested the construction of Farakka Dam, but the dam was finally commissioned.

"India is going ahead with the (Tipaimukh) project.
*

He said many Indian people are against the project.

India undertook the Tipaimukh dam project over the common river Meghna, known as Barak across the border, a few years back.

Environmentalists both in Bangladesh and India have been opposing the project over the Meghna fearing adverse impact on environment.

Originating in India the river runs through the greater Sylhet before emptying itself into the Bay of Bengal.

A good number of rivers and water bodies in Sylhet region are dependent on the Meghna's flow.

*Bangladesh has repeatedly been urging India to share technical data on the project. But New Delhi is yet to share the data though it diplomatically agreed to provide the same.*

:: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

*Drastic fall in the Teesta*

ACCORDING to a delayed media report received from Lalmonirhat, water level of the river Teesta has fallen sharply this season reaching the lowest ever record disrupting irrigation for agriculture and navigation. Environmentalists fear this would bring a 'disastrous situation' in navigation, fisheries, agriculture and forestry. *The abnormal fall in the Teesta is attributed to the unilateral withdrawal of water by upper riparian neighbour at the upstream as the adverse effect or impact of India's Farakka Barrage has been felt acutely in the southwestern part of the country. People living on both sides of the Teesta have already started bearing the brunt.*

If the present trend of fall in water level continues, environmentalists and experts apprehend, the Teesta river will not exist as shoals have already emerged along vast areas of riverbed creating difficulties to plying of river vessels on different routes. Bangladesh Water Development Board sources say, the water level of the Teesta started falling from mid-September though the water level at Dalia of Hatibandha Upazila in the district remained below the required level in the last five years. The water level of the Teesta was 13 centimetres at Dalia against 18 centimetres during the same period last year as the declining trend of the water is noticeable for the last ten years.

Many hand tubewells in Lalmonirhat and adjacent areas along the river have also dried out and similarly hundreds of shallow tubewells used in irrigating croplands have become inoperative for the same reason. Farmers in the Teesta Irrigation Project areas are of the view that the deep tubewells used to irrigate the farmlands might fail to lift sufficient water and the situation would 'pose a threat to agriculture this year.'

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

afriend said:


> You may re check your claims in the following website
> Bangladesh - Human Rights Congress for Bangladesh Minorities (HRCBM)
> 
> Every country have its fair share of bad apples you know..!!!



HRCBM is RAW sponsored.


----------



## afriend

MBI Munshi said:


> HRCBM is RAW sponsored.



Well dont you have any other job than blame RAW and India..  Any ways the dwindling numbers of minorities in Bangladesh doesnt give any other picture??? And please dont say that all minorities have adopted family planning and stuff... which explain the drasit dwindling of minority poplulation. Coz if you can support the facts i would say india and china can adopt the stargies adopted by minorities in bangladesh for family planning  Coz from 30 &#37; at the time of partition the minorities have become 10% as on 2002. Thats quite an achievement right..????  And what do you have to say abt vested property act.. and the implicit constituation that no one from minority can become the head of the state.. and the almost nil representation of minorities in jidiciaory (0%) military(1%) and police (4%)


----------



## idune

MBI Munshi said:


> HRCBM is RAW sponsored.



HRCBM is RAW funded outlet just like other fundamentalist Hindu front office organization operates in US and Europe.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Govt unhappy about Padma water inflow: Minister*

The government is not happy over the volume of water flowing from Farakka point into the Padma, the water resouces minister has said.

As little as 42000 cusecs of water were received on Monday whereas 56000 cusecs were available 15 days ago, water resources minister Ramesh Chandra Sen told reporters on Tuesday.

To ensure proper use and management of waters in Padma, the Ganges barrage project was finalised and sent to the Cabinet Committee On Purchase. The work on the project will begin on approval by the committee, he said.

After completion of all formalities in two years, tenders will be invited for construction of the barrage, Sen told reporters at his Secretariat office.
"We have started the process of dam construction by creating blocks on seventy rivers in two and a half months. Besides, 25,000 tonnes of wheat were sanctioned for building dams on the rivers in the Sidr-affected areas and their protection.

"About 90 percent of work has been completed."

He said the India- Ban-gladesh Joint River Com-mission would discuss issues such as reclamation of land eroded by border rives, inter-river link project by India near the Tepaimukh embankment and water sharing of common rivers.
On why the JRC meeting had not been held for so long, the minister said, "India is now concerned with the (general) election. That is why scope to discuss these issues before election is thin. But after the election, date for the JRC meeting will be fixed".

About the causes for reduced water flow in the Surma, Kushaira and Teesta, the minister said, it needed to be kept in mind that in last seven months there was no rainfall in these areas.

Besides, because of siltation, water absorption capacity of these rivers has gone down. Initiative has been taken to excavate these rivers. Dredgers were sent in Kushaira and Surma, Sen further said.

http://www.thebangladeshtoday.com/back page.htm#back page -01


----------



## notsuperstitious

MBI Munshi said:


> HRCBM is RAW sponsored.





OH GOD, the utlimate weapon in a 'debate' !!!!!

u don't like ur govt - its raw sponsored
a BD newspaper prints something that goes against dreamed up theories - they are raw sponsored
bangadeshis vote overwhelmingly for AL - the election is raw sponsored
banglabhai kills bangladeshis - banglabai is raw sponsored
BD army hangs banglabhai -BD army is raw sponsored

listen, we admit. raw is just one of our many gods. u can't do anything abt it. u jamatis are funny.....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

fateh71 said:


> OH GOD, the utlimate weapon in a 'debate' !!!!!
> 
> u don't like ur govt - its raw sponsored
> a BD newspaper prints something that goes against dreamed up theories - they are raw sponsored
> bangadeshis vote overwhelmingly for AL - the election is raw sponsored
> banglabhai kills bangladeshis - banglabai is raw sponsored
> BD army hangs banglabhai -BD army is raw sponsored
> 
> listen, we admit. raw is just one of our many gods. u can't do anything abt it. u jamatis are funny.....



No really HRCBM is RAW sponsored - 

HRCBM: Enemy of the State

Monday February 05 2007 15:54:09 PM BDT

Dhaka Mails

Bangladesh has been receiving coverage since 2001 in both the print and Internet media, however, much of that coverage has been predominantly negative. Hence, E-force Team has undertaken the investigation of an organization called Human Rights Congress on Bangladesh Minorities (HRCBM) and prepared a report to provide a picture of the extent of international anti-Bangladesh propaganda spearheaded by (HRCBM) for the benefit of individuals, the media and the Bangladesh Government. Emails exchanged between HRCBM members are the main source for the attached Report.

HRCBM members interact and plot via an Internet forum, United Minority that comprises of members whose words speak of utter hatred for Bangladesh in all forms. They speak of boycotting Bangladesh made products and "Islamizing" Bangladesh before the world's eyes to denigrate and humiliate Bangladeshis.

HRCBM is not a lone actor in this grand enterprise. HRCBM is linked to associations like Mayer Dak, a Kolkata based newspaper with a prolific Internet presence and World Hindu Federation. How much of HRCBM's allegation against Bangladesh is true? Is the number of people dying, looted and beaten accurate? Who is compiling data for HRCBM? Where is the stream of information coming from? No one is denying that a number of Hindus and poor and powerless Muslims has been target of assault and are dead, but the question is was this a cause of systemic religious fanaticism? Or, unfortunate isolated events, hooligans, maastans, and depraved individuals are taking advantage of following the change in administration? The present report unravels some of these questions.

The recent spat of atrocities against some Bangladeshis is not an institutionalized practice. These crimes are not condoned by the State, the Government and the people and are looked as a vice against the freedom of all people's right to live justly, without fear, and to exercise the rights of every man born free in its country of citizenship and origin.

We hope the readers will find the Report useful. We hope that we become alert and work together to make Bangladesh for all its citizens' safe, just and fair and remain faithful to truth.

To view the full report please follow the link below:

HRCBM:ENEMY OF THE STATE...
http://bangladeshunited.alochona.org/bangladeshunited/lobby/EnemyOfTheState.pdf

LINK - 

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=150014


----------



## notsuperstitious

MBI Munshi said:


> No really HRCBM is RAW sponsored -
> 
> HRCBM: Enemy of the State
> 
> Monday February 05 2007 15:54:09 PM BDT
> 
> Dhaka Mails
> 
> Bangladesh has been receiving coverage since 2001 in both the print and Internet media, however, much of that coverage has been predominantly negative. Hence, E-force Team has undertaken the investigation of an organization called Human Rights Congress on Bangladesh Minorities (HRCBM) and prepared a report to provide a picture of the extent of international anti-Bangladesh propaganda spearheaded by (HRCBM) for the benefit of individuals, the media and the Bangladesh Government. Emails exchanged between HRCBM members are the main source for the attached Report.
> 
> HRCBM members interact and plot via an Internet forum, United Minority that comprises of members whose words speak of utter hatred for Bangladesh in all forms. They speak of boycotting Bangladesh made products and "Islamizing" Bangladesh before the world's eyes to denigrate and humiliate Bangladeshis.
> 
> HRCBM is not a lone actor in this grand enterprise. HRCBM is linked to associations like Mayer Dak, a Kolkata based newspaper with a prolific Internet presence and World Hindu Federation. How much of HRCBM's allegation against Bangladesh is true? Is the number of people dying, looted and beaten accurate? Who is compiling data for HRCBM? Where is the stream of information coming from? No one is denying that a number of Hindus and poor and powerless Muslims has been target of assault and are dead, but the question is was this a cause of systemic religious fanaticism? Or, unfortunate isolated events, hooligans, maastans, and depraved individuals are taking advantage of following the change in administration? The present report unravels some of these questions.
> 
> The recent spat of atrocities against some Bangladeshis is not an institutionalized practice. These crimes are not condoned by the State, the Government and the people and are looked as a vice against the freedom of all people's right to live justly, without fear, and to exercise the rights of every man born free in its country of citizenship and origin.
> 
> We hope the readers will find the Report useful. We hope that we become alert and work together to make Bangladesh for all its citizens' safe, just and fair and remain faithful to truth.
> 
> To view the full report please follow the link below:
> 
> HRCBM:ENEMY OF THE STATE...
> http://bangladeshunited.alochona.org/bangladeshunited/lobby/EnemyOfTheState.pdf
> 
> LINK -
> 
> http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=150014



There are scores of HR organisations operating in india and they take india's case on various violations of hr too. many of these are linked to other organisations etc etc and an obvious irritant to the 'true indian nationalists'. however that does not mean they are sponsored by the jamat e islami bangladesh (or whatever porpoganda / terrorist / world domination / water denial org of bangladesh).

btw the links u provided, any chance u wrote those?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

fateh71 said:


> btw the links u provided, any chance u wrote those?



Did you mean I wrote the links or the reports that the links lead to? If the latter no. The reports disclose intercepted telephone conversations of the operatives of HRCBM and there is no doubt who they work for.


----------



## rubyjackass

MBI Munshi said:


> No really HRCBM is RAW sponsored -
> 
> HRCBM: Enemy of the State
> 
> Monday February 05 2007 15:54:09 PM BDT
> 
> Dhaka Mails
> 
> Bangladesh has been receiving coverage since 2001 in both the print and Internet media, however, much of that coverage has been predominantly negative. Hence, E-force Team has undertaken the investigation of an organization called Human Rights Congress on Bangladesh Minorities (HRCBM) and prepared a report to provide a picture of the extent of international anti-Bangladesh propaganda spearheaded by (HRCBM) for the benefit of individuals, the media and the Bangladesh Government. Emails exchanged between HRCBM members are the main source for the attached Report.
> 
> HRCBM members interact and plot via an Internet forum, United Minority that comprises of members whose words speak of utter hatred for Bangladesh in all forms. They speak of boycotting Bangladesh made products and "Islamizing" Bangladesh before the world's eyes to denigrate and humiliate Bangladeshis.
> 
> HRCBM is not a lone actor in this grand enterprise. HRCBM is linked to associations like Mayer Dak, a Kolkata based newspaper with a prolific Internet presence and World Hindu Federation. How much of HRCBM's allegation against Bangladesh is true? Is the number of people dying, looted and beaten accurate? Who is compiling data for HRCBM? Where is the stream of information coming from? No one is denying that a number of Hindus and poor and powerless Muslims has been target of assault and are dead, but the question is was this a cause of systemic religious fanaticism? Or, unfortunate isolated events, hooligans, maastans, and depraved individuals are taking advantage of following the change in administration? The present report unravels some of these questions.
> 
> The recent spat of atrocities against some Bangladeshis is not an institutionalized practice. These crimes are not condoned by the State, the Government and the people and are looked as a vice against the freedom of all people's right to live justly, without fear, and to exercise the rights of every man born free in its country of citizenship and origin.
> 
> We hope the readers will find the Report useful. We hope that we become alert and work together to make Bangladesh for all its citizens' safe, just and fair and remain faithful to truth.
> 
> To view the full report please follow the link below:
> 
> HRCBM:ENEMY OF THE STATE...
> http://bangladeshunited.alochona.org/bangladeshunited/lobby/EnemyOfTheState.pdf
> 
> LINK -
> 
> http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=150014





That does not say about RAW. DOes it?
You better make a distinction between RAW and hindu groups.


----------



## notsuperstitious

MBI Munshi said:


> Did you mean I wrote the links or the reports that the links lead to? If the latter no. The reports disclose intercepted telephone conversations of the operatives of HRCBM and there is no doubt who they work for.



I think RAW blocked that alochana site, does not open. but its PDF so it can't be intercepted conversation, but 'intercepted hindu zionist conversations by Zaid Hamid, a short story'.

So when was this conversation 'tapped'. Why were they not prosecuted, but the tapes given to 'true nationalists'? may be some of the answers are on the site, but does not open.

and of course, the original 'article' itself it 'readers opinion'


----------



## Al-zakir

*Construction of Farakka Barrage-Widespread natural catastrophe apprehended in Rajshahi region
*
*
India is diverting water flow of the river Padma through Farakka unilaterally, ignoring international law*

Friday April 03 2009 12:55:02 PM BDT

Sarker Samira Jannat

A widespread natural catastrophe is apprehended along the river Padma since the natural flow of water of the 'once mighty' river has been blocked completely in many places creating miles long dune and charlands.(The BD Today )

The situation along sixty kilometres long and five kilometres wide river bed starting from Bidirpur under Godagari thana of Rajshahi district to Hardinge Bridge at Paksey under Ishurdi thana in Pabna district is very vulnerable. Except several pockets, there is no water any where in these vast areas.

Such severe situation has been created at and along the regions of river Padma at the down stream, due to unilateral withdrawal of water through the Farakka Barrage, people claim. Experts on water resources expressed their deep concern over the prevailing dry situation of the river Padma and feared, if there was no sufficient rainfall and release of water through the Farakka Barrage by India according to Water Sharing Treaty of 1996, Rajshahi region would face a severe drought causing a serious damage of flora and fauna as well as biodiversity.

In the bed of the dried river, many permanent chars (shoal) have emerged where crops are being cultivated. Many of them have become playgrounds for young people.

There is allegation that India does not release water through the Farakka Barrage into the river Padma during dry season according to the water sharing contract.

Sadly India is diverting water flow of the river Padma through Farakka unilaterally, ignoring international law. As a result, water flow of the river Padma at the down stream has been decreasing every year. With the advent of the dry season, Padma under over one mile long Hardinge Bridge, except a very small segment, at Paksey has become dry where farmers are cultivating crops. Fishermen are passing idle time as there is no fish to catch due to extremely insufficient water at few points.

It is further alleged by the authorities of Bangladesh Water Development Board (BWDB) that the meetings of Joint River Commission is not held regularly due to reluctance of India about it. Even if there is any meeting, it does not bear any fruit. As a result of continuous decrease of water flow every year, the once mighty river Padma is turning into a desert. Consequently, the temperature of the region has become extreme. During the summer, day temperature remain very high and hot while at nightfall the temperature drops drastically. Such fluctuation of temperature is noticed in the desert region only. The annual rainfall at the Padma basin near Rajshahi is also deceasing and the subterranean water level is also running low. As a result, almost all tube wells of the region remained inoperative and shallow tube wells of the Barind regions remain nonfunctional.

Experts say that the water flow of river Padma near Rajshahi has been very low. As a result, the environment of this region may face a catastrophe. If such situation continues, the environmental balance of this region will be destroyed, they affirmed.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=256004


----------



## freakunleashed92

I really hope this project goes on
I'm seriously tired of the water cuts in summer :p

What has bangladesh done for us anyway that they are acting in such a pretentious and contemptuous manner??

Its we who won them independence and give them millions of dollars of aid every year


----------



## freakunleashed92

Reading the comments of all the pakistani and bangladeshi members , i seriously feel that this project should go on.

Not only should this one go on , india should build more dams on the indus river.

If china responds by constructing a dam on the brahmaputra, indian scientists have already found ways of diverting the water of hundreds of tributaries of brahmaputra which originate in india to create a viable supply


Its our water , let it reach to the millions of slum dwellers ( as many bangladeshis rightly reminded us)


----------



## Straight

freakunleashed92 said:


> Reading the comments of all the pakistani and bangladeshi members , i seriously feel that this project should go on.
> 
> Not only should this one go on , india should build more dams on the indus river.
> 
> If china responds by constructing a dam on the brahmaputra, indian scientists have already found ways of diverting the water of hundreds of tributaries of brahmaputra which originate in india to create a viable supply
> 
> 
> Its our water , let it reach to the millions of slum dwellers ( as many bangladeshis rightly reminded us)



*This perfectly match your name....*


----------



## freakunleashed92

Straight said:


> *This perfectly match your name....*



learn english , 

Its " matches" not "match"

Anyway , how is this relevant to the topic ??

There is a logical fallacy known as the "Ad Hominum" in which a looser attacks the opposing person instead of the argument , this is onw of those cases.

Perhaps you have nothing else to say to it..

The project will go on. Stop us if you can


----------



## omerhhh

freakunleashed92 said:


> I really hope this project goes on
> I'm seriously tired of the water cuts in summer :p
> 
> What has bangladesh done for us anyway that they are acting in such a pretentious and contemptuous manner??
> 
> Its we who won them independence and give them millions of dollars of aid every year



You Indians just can't top messing with pak and bangladesh.you know this water thing could lead to war wih pak bangladesh and even china involved then we'll see how many dams you make when you have bombs raining over your heads.


----------



## freakunleashed92

omerhhh said:


> You Indians just can't top messing with pak and bangladesh.you know this water thing could lead to war wih pak bangladesh and even china involved then we'll see how many dams you make when you have bombs raining over your heads.




Oh really? and you think we would be like sitting ducks dont you??

Any attack by you guys will be repulsed. All our military wargames are undertaken taking in mind the possibility of a joint hostility by pak , bangladesh , china and even Sri lanka

If a situation arrives that we have bombs over our heads , so you bet that u'll have nothing but radiation to drink.

And ofcourse , you would think we have no allies dont you??

Heard of Israel? 
Heard of Russia?

And perhaps even the USA .

Lol , now


----------



## Straight

freakunleashed92 said:


> Oh really? and you think we would be like sitting ducks dont you??
> 
> Any attack by you guys will be repulsed. All our military wargames are undertaken taking in mind the possibility of a joint hostility by pak , bangladesh , china and even Sri lanka
> 
> If a situation arrives that we have bombs over our heads , so you bet that u'll have nothing but radiation to drink.
> 
> And ofcourse , you would think we have no allies dont you??
> 
> Heard of Israel?
> Heard of Russia?
> 
> And perhaps even the USA .
> 
> Lol , now



Ah! freak. You are really precise in selecting your name.

By the way, arguments are for friendly participants. Solution of water problems by discussion necessitates in fact 2 attributes : Good neighbor role along with Friendship. *Do India honestly have any example to show presence of these 2 attributes together ?*

None of your neighboring countries will agree. Even you know that. That is why you claimed 3 allies---like 3 accomplices or collaborators, and all of them far away like Israel, Russia, and then, with a tinge of uncertainty, USA. Why not at least someone a little bit nearer ?

That is a serious incapacity, freak.. 

Bangladesh and Pakistan can boast of Sino-Bangla ties, or Sino-Pak friendshipeven Pak-Bangla relationshipafter so many odd occurrences, but not India. 

Coming to friendship alone (without good neighbor role) you mentioned Israel who too are not in good terms with its own neighbors. Anyway, here you are also correct. As bad neighbors, Israel and India make the most compatible pair in the context of each ones respective location. A poetic justice !

*In view of above realities, solution of the desperate water problems appear too difficult without being desperate by all your neighbors. * 

...as regards to the tone you use. Do you know history never allowed such a tone for too long a time ?


----------



## Jako

Sir,the farrakka barrage i feel is no threat to bd........during the tenure of respected Jyoti basu as cm of w-bengal a jalobonton(bengali word) treaty was signed which says,every alternative ten days india and bd would get larger amount of water ie from 1 to 10 of a month india gets larger amnt of water and in da next ten days bd gets larger amnt........thnx


----------



## omerhhh

freakunleashed92 said:


> Oh really? and you think we would be like sitting ducks dont you??
> 
> Any attack by you guys will be repulsed. All our military wargames are undertaken taking in mind the possibility of a joint hostility by pak , bangladesh , china and even Sri lanka
> 
> If a situation arrives that we have bombs over our heads , so you bet that u'll have nothing but radiation to drink.
> 
> And ofcourse , you would think we have no allies dont you??
> 
> Heard of Israel?
> Heard of Russia?
> 
> And perhaps even the USA .
> 
> Lol , now



Israel?Russia?U.S?oh please what are they gonn do condemn the war what can they do when you are surrounded by three enimies no one in the right mind would even think about coming to rescure you and you will pay if you do something that pisses us as in your neighbours off.
LOL NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*India finalises construction of Tipaimukh Dam: Adverse impact feared on Bangladesh environment, ecology*

The Indian government already has completed all preparations to construct Tipaimukh dam on Borak River just a kilometer north of Zakigonj in Sylhet.

The construction work was postponed in March 2007 in the face of protests from different quarters of their own country and outside of India.

Now the Tipaimukh dam project already been verified by the environment ministry of India. The central government of India has taken new programme to implement the project.

According to the source, the design of the project has been completed. The government of Mizoram State has got approval from the central government to construct Tipaimukh dam spending 5,163.86 crore Indian Rupi cash.

At first, the people of the Mizoram State formed strong movement against the dam construction. But the Indian government was able to convince the people of the state to avoid the movement on Tipaimukh Dam.

After that, the Indian government wants to convince Bangladesh for shunning the restriction from Bangladesh to construct the dam and for this reason the Foreign Minister of India Shib Shankar Menon recently visited Bangladesh.

During the visit he met with Foreign Minister of the country Dr Dipu Moni, her deputy Hasan Mahmud and others concerned.

He discussed about the dam and proposed some facilities from India for Bangladesh if the government of Bangladesh agrees to accept the project of Tipaimukh dam. India is ready to give some facilities to Bangladesh including supplying electricity.

He told that Bangladesh should send a delegation comprising technical and political people to witness the project.



The optimism of the Indian government is that they will be able to convince Bangladesh.

The proposed Tipaimukh dam is to be located 500 metres downstream from the confluence of Barak River, and lies on the south-western corner of Manipur State.

Bangladesh gets 7 to 8 percent of its total water from the Barak in India's north-eastern states. Millions of people are dependent on hundreds of water bodies, fed by the Barak, in the Sylhet region for fishing and agricultural activities.

The environmentalists expressed deep concern if the project is implemented it could deprive Bangladesh of its share of the international river that supplies waters to hundreds of water bodies in the region. They fear that the dam would ultimately dry up the Meghna River in the greater Sylhet region and nearely districts.

The dam will kill all common rivers of the country particularly the Meghna River, the biggest river of the country.

The construction of the dam when completed in 2012 would bring about a major disaster for Bangladesh, virtually drying up the Surma and the Kushiara rivers in winter season, which water most of the north-eastern regions of Bangladesh.

The Tipaimukh dam would seriously affect not only agriculture, particularly in winter, but is also going to bring about negative ecological and environmental changes in vast areas in both Bangladesh and India.

Among the common rivers, the most rivers affected by Indian barrages and their networks of canals, reservoirs and irrigation schemes are the Ganges, the Meghna and the Teesta.

Although India and Bangladesh have water-sharing agreement for the Ganges, there are none for the other 53 common rivers. With the Tipaimukh dam now underway, India would be diverting river waters from its north to its south and east, thereby putting Bangladesh under serious stress.

The environmentalists in Bangladesh have held many talks on the adverse impact of the proposed dam. They say the dam would dry up the river and the water bodies in the downstream, leaving millions jobless.

It may be mentioned that Water Resource Ministry knows nothing in advance about the construction of the dam and the Minister is also unaware of the dam.

There is no information in the ministry about the dam except for some cutting of newspapers.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## TopCat

*Bangladesh to protest Tipaimukh dam construction*

Bangladesh will protest officially against construction of the Tipaimukh dam as the project may cause a catastrophic ecological impact on the country&#8217;s northeastern region.


Two senior cabinet ministers, who hail from the region (Sylhet), spoke about their plan to resist the construction of the dam at the Annual General Meeting of Jalalabad Association at Bangladesh Shishu Academy auditorium.


&#8220;The dam will desert the greater Sylhet region,&#8221; Finance Minister AMA Muhith told the meeting. 


He said, the Tipaimukh dam will dry up the rivers Surma, Kushiara and Meghna as well as the haors.


&#8220;It&#8217;s the responsibility of every citizen to resist the dam,&#8221; he said, adding that a plus point is that the Indian people in the surrounding areas of the project like Karimganj and Monipur are also against the project.


Muhith said by implementing the project, India will withdraw waters from international river Barak for irrigation purpose, which will desert the land in Bangladesh&#8217;s northeastern region. &#8220;We cannot allow this disaster to take place.&#8221;


He said there would have no problem with the project if it was restricted only for power generation and flood control.


&#8220;We&#8217;ll solve the problem through bilateral discussion,&#8221; he said.


Addressing the function, Social Welfare Minister Enamul Huq Mostafa Shaheed said the government will protest the Indian move officially.


&#8220;We&#8217;ll have to resist construction of the dam at any cost,&#8221; he added.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Rasel

*INDIANS NEED TO TAKE THERE HANDS BACK FROM BANGLADESH 

INDIANS are the worst human beings alive in this world i swear and i say it clear and loud!!

How can Indians do such a disaster to be honest if Indians do this Pakistani Army and Pakistani love will always remind with THE Bangladeshis I'm as a Pakistani and Bangladeshi fully support my home country 

When Bangladesh and Pakistan will araise there weapons up the Indian Hindus will say ''Harre Gay Mata'' 

India is very weak of Pak and even it's soon gonna be weaker then BD .. 

As soon insa allah Bangladeshis and Pakistanis will corprate and be the world's strongest nations of the world!

The tricks of Indians are to do war with Pak or Bd but Pak will def.. help BD . and we will destroy India 

''Nara-e Taqbir Allah Ho Aqbar Nara-e Risalat Ya Rasoolilah Nara-e Haidri YAAAAAAAAAAAA ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII MUDAD HAQ ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII MULAAAAAA!! 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skeptic

Rasel said:


> *INDIANS NEED TO TAKE THERE HANDS BACK FROM BANGLADESH
> 
> INDIANS are the worst human beings alive in this world i swear and i say it clear and loud!!
> 
> How can Indians do such a disaster to be honest if Indians do this Pakistani Army and Pakistani love will always remind with THE Bangladeshis I'm as a Pakistani and Bangladeshi fully support my home country
> 
> When Bangladesh and Pakistan will araise there weapons up the Indian Hindus will say ''Harre Gay Mata''
> 
> India is very weak of Pak and even it's soon gonna be weaker then BD ..
> 
> As soon insa allah Bangladeshis and Pakistanis will corprate and be the world's strongest nations of the world!
> 
> The tricks of Indians are to do war with Pak or Bd but Pak will def.. help BD . and we will destroy India
> 
> ''Nara-e Taqbir Allah Ho Aqbar Nara-e Risalat Ya Rasoolilah Nara-e Haidri YAAAAAAAAAAAA ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII MUDAD HAQ ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII MULAAAAAA!!
> 
> *



Wow man how can you even survive with so much venom spewing within you.

You defenitely need a Jaadu ki Jhappi.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Rivers dying all over the Country*

If the Tipaimukh Dyke in India is built, the remaining rivers of Bangladesh will die of water shortage and farming in the north-eastern districts will face devastating impact.

Sunday May 24 2009 00:03:11 AM BDT

Rivers are dying all over the country. Ours was once a reverine land washed by numerous meandering streams and brooks apart from mighty rivers like the Padma, the Jamuna, the Meghna and others. These rivers are in moribund condition and the water level has fallen.Some of the rivers have dried as the fallout of the Farakka Barrage in India.(The News Today )

Big chars and shoals have been thrown up in the bed of the big rivers making the navigation impossible. The process of desertification has already started in northern region of Bangladesh hampering farming and bringing ecological degradation. Besides, rivers like the Buriganga, Shitalakkhya, Turag, Dhaleswari etc. have almost dried.

To cite one example, if one crosses the Tarah Bridge on Dhaka-Aricha highway, he will trace no sign of the Tarah river. It has dried up completely.

If the Tipaimukh Dyke in India is built, the remaining rivers of Bangladesh will die of water shortage and farming in the north-eastern districts will face devastating impact.

To make the matters worse, the landsharks have become active again to grab the rivers. The unauthorised occupants went into hiding after the eviction campaign after 1/11. With the elected government coming to power they have restarted grabbing river again with impunity. They are occupying banks and bed of the rivers and building structures to run various kinds of businesses including sand, bricks and other building materials.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=265146

*Mujahideen should get ready form both wings because if India won't let us live in piece than why should we? 

Jaan bachana farz thus anything count..........*


----------



## mukti_bahini

bangladesh is a peaceful and green place.
stop spreading bad things about bangaldesh.


----------



## Al-zakir

mukti_bahini said:


> bangladesh is a peaceful and green place.
> stop spreading bad things about bangaldesh.



So you suggest Bangladesh should not do anything even though India gradually making Bangladesh a greenness and a waterless country.

Are you out of your ******* mind? You may not care mukti as you are known Indian dalal but count on us. we will not die without a fight.


----------



## Al-zakir

Rasel said:


> *INDIANS NEED TO TAKE THERE HANDS BACK FROM BANGLADESH
> 
> INDIANS are the worst human beings alive in this world i swear and i say it clear and loud!!
> 
> How can Indians do such a disaster to be honest if Indians do this Pakistani Army and Pakistani love will always remind with THE Bangladeshis I'm as a Pakistani and Bangladeshi fully support my home country
> 
> When Bangladesh and Pakistan will araise there weapons up the Indian Hindus will say ''Harre Gay Mata''
> 
> India is very weak of Pak and even it's soon gonna be weaker then BD ..
> 
> As soon insa allah Bangladeshis and Pakistanis will corprate and be the world's strongest nations of the world!
> 
> The tricks of Indians are to do war with Pak or Bd but Pak will def.. help BD . and we will destroy India
> 
> ''Nara-e Taqbir Allah Ho Aqbar Nara-e Risalat Ya Rasoolilah Nara-e Haidri YAAAAAAAAAAAA ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII MUDAD HAQ ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII MULAAAAAA!!
> 
> *




I am with you brother. Insh'allah time is near when Muslim will reemerge once again and rule south Asia. 

Pak-Bangla brotherhood zindabad


----------



## murshid

i think it's a pakistan defence forum.

what does indian and bangladeshi are doing here ?


----------



## Admal Keyani

India believes that just because it helped you back in the days of 1971, it expects you to be submissive in front of it. This is a prime example of a bully, and the only way of dealing with a bully is standing up to it. 

Al-Zakir what are the people feeling at this moment, and what do they expect the goverment to do, because I seriously doubt words will do anything, it's action that is required and insh'allah with the grace of God Bangladesh will show India not to mess with it. 

And Brother Murshid that is what makes this the best forum, that is always neutral. Many people come here and bring in there opinions that make debating more fun and less repetitive. You get to learn that not all Indians are bad and that there are some Bangladeshi's who still consider us as Brothers even with the History bewteen us.


----------



## Al-zakir

Admal Keyani said:


> Al-Zakir what are the people feeling at this moment, and what do they expect the goverment to do, because I seriously doubt words will do anything, it's action that is required and insh'allah with the grace of God Bangladesh will show India not to mess with it.



last couple of years has been hard for Bangladeshi because of Care taker government and now we have elected government in place. The are giving them chance to see how awami run the country. People are watching close and main opposition party BNP and Jamaat-e-islami regrouping once again to put pressure on Awami so that they can not just give away Bangladesh sovereignty to India. 

As you said We will not go quiet without a fight Insh'allah...........


----------



## murshid

Admal Keyani said:


> .
> And Brother Murshid that is what makes this the best forum, that is always neutral. Many people come here and bring in there opinions that make debating more fun and less repetitive. You get to learn that not all Indians are bad and that there are some Bangladeshi's who still consider us as Brothers even with the History bewteen us.



never trust a bangladeshi...
always remember.


----------



## idune

murshid said:


> never trust a bangladeshi...
> always remember.



So who should people trust? Indian lie and deception??


----------



## idune

*India befools Bangladesh on Tipaimukh*

Abdur Rahman Khan

*In a total disregard to the expert opinion about adverse impact of Tipaimukh Dam in north-eastern India and the neighbouring Bangladesh, Indian high commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty said in Dhaka that the hydropower project over the cross-boundary river Barak will not harm Bangladesh.
"The Tipaimukh hydropower project was not like the Farakka irrigation project. A little amount of water will be diverted to produce hydroelectricity and the water will be released soon", Pinak Ranjan told reporters after meeting with shipping minister Afsarul Amin last week. *
* "We know that India will build a hydropower plant on Tipaimukh. Bangladesh knows nothing about any dam there." Water resources minister Ramesh Chandra Sen however told the press.*
However, Bangladesh foreign ministry has been planning to raise some protest with the new Indian government soon it assumes power. In the meantime, Bangladeshi ccitizens living abroad have taken a global initiative to collect signatures for a petition to be addressed to Indian Prime Minister calling for scrapping of the Tipaimuk dam project.
India in 2003 initiated the move to construct the dam over the cross-boundary river Barak, which enters into Bangladesh through Sylhet region before meeting the Meghna.
The idea of a dam over the Barak river was mooted from as early as 1954, but the detailed project report for construction of the Dam was submitted only in 1984. The twin major objectives were electricity generation and flood control. In 1995, Rishang Keishing, the then Chief Minister of Manipur voiced opposition to the project.
Three years later, in 1998, the Manipur assembly passed a resolution opposing the project. In the meanwhile, the Action Committee against Tipaimukh Project (ACTIP), a wide coalition of social and civil organizations has formed in Manipur to oppose the project. In the North Eastern region, the Brahmaputra River and the Barak River are both international rivers. The joys and sorrows that these two rivers mean for the peoples of Bangladesh and northeastern India are shared. 
However, Tipaimukh Dam project was entirely developed and approved without once informing the government of Bangladesh or involving its people in any meaningful exercise to assess the downstream impacts of the dam. This is clearly a gross violation of co-riparian rights of Bangladesh. The unilateral construction of Tipaimukh dam on an international river is also violation of UN Convention on the Law of Non-navigational Uses of International watercourses.
After much delay, the foundation stone for the 1500-MW Tipaimukh Multipurpose Hydel Project was finally laid by union power minister Sushil Kumar Shinde at the project site near Tipaimukh in Manipur on December 16, 2006.
With this act, the Union Government signalled that it is determined to push ahead with the project, however strong and vocal opposition to the ambitious scheme is. On the day, much of Manipur was shut down due to a bandh called in protest against the Project. As the ministerial team reached Thangal village in Tamenglong district after a public meeting at Parbung, bandh supporters torched government offices and destroy public utilities at the Tamenglong district headquarters.
Meanwhile, environmentalists in Bangladesh have held many talks on the adverse impact of the proposed dam. They say the dam would dry up the river and the water bodies in the downstream, leaving millions jobless and upsetting the ecological balance.
Bangladesh environment expert, Zakir Kibria , Executive Director of BanglaPraxis: A Collective Initiative for Research and Action explains that the construction of Tipaimukh dam will have serious adverse impact on the downstream part of the Barak river basin, which is in northeastern part of Bangladesh, and known as Surma-Kushyiara-Meghna river basin. 
Institute of Water Modelling (IWM), an autonomous research institute in Bangladesh recently conducted a study on the impact of Tipaimukh dam on Bangladesh. The study predicts that, the dam, once operational, will change the hydrological pattern of the Barak River. 
As result, the Kushiyara-Bardal haor (wetland) on the left bank of the Kushiyara river would become completely dry during average monsoon year due to Tipaimukh dam operation. The Kawardighi haor (wetland) would also lose around 2,979 ha. (26 %) of its usual inundated land during average monsoon year. Impact on Damrir haor and Hakaluki haor would be relatively less in comparison to other haors of the Sylhet and Moulvibazar district. 
The above impacts on the river-floodplain-wetland would destroy the natural integrity of the ecosystem involved within these physical system, thereby, the consequences of that will be the loss of riverine habitat and species, lack of enrichment of land with the nutrient full silt leading to the ultimate decline in the natural productivity of the two most abundant resources of Bangladesh - land and water.
Dr. Soibam Ibotombi, of the Dept. of Earth Sciences, Manipur University in an article mentioned that the "Tipaimukh Dam is a geo-tectonic blunder of international dimensions".
He questioned the very wisdom of constructing a dam in the North-East region of India which is one of the six major seismically active zones of the world . Analysis of earthquake epicentres and magnitudes of 5M and above within 100-200km radii of Tipaimukh dam site reveals hundreds of earthquakes in the last 100-200 years. It is found that within 100km radius of Tipaimukh, earthquakes of +7M magnitude have taken placed in the last 150 years and the last one being occurred in the year 1957 at an aerial distance of about 75km from the dam site.
Globally, Hydropower projects have been criticised for not paying adequate attentions from environmental conservation point of views. Construction of dams adversely affects the hydrology, the terrestrial system and the aquatic system of the basin.
Dr. Khwairakpam Gajananda, an environment expert working with the G.B. Pant Institute of Himalayan Environment & Development in the Indian state of Himachal Pradesh pointed out that like any other dam, the Tipaimukh dam will bring change in the climatic condition of the project site leaving the eco-impact features of instability in the form of landslides and soil erosion, violent disturbance of pristine areas.
Decrease flow-rate of the river downstream will affect aquatic life and riparian communities, reduce capacity for self-regeneration, reduce recharge of groundwater aquifers and enhance pollution levels, observed Dr Gajananda.
Meanwhile, in India, different socio-cultural, student and environment groups continued to staged demonstrations and protest rallies against the Tipaimukh Dam. 
Back in 1994-95, the Zeliangrong Students' Union, Manipur and the Hmar Students' Association, on behalf of their respective communities, had presented memoranda to the Prime Minister of India opposing the Dam project 
The Zeliangrong and Hmar tribes inhabit the submergible region. The project authorities have recorded blatant lies about the flora and fauna of the area and all the rare and endangered species of reptiles and mammals, including pythons, gibbons, leopards and deer. 
In the midst of confusion and controversies and reports of tribal unrest, a group of social and environment activists formed themselves into the Action Committee for Tipaimukh (ACT) in November 1991. The finding of the ACT which were startling has been summed up as follows: the site selected for the dam is located in a region which is among the most seismically active in the two major earthquakes of 8+ in the Richer Scale during the past 50 years. The Barak river is flowing on a major fault zone and the dam site is only 500 meters away from this zone. Hence, the very basic feasibility of the dam is questionable.
The selection of the dam site is motivated by political considerations, the ACT mentioned long ago.

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## third eye

Al-zakir said:


> I am with you brother. *Insh'allah time is near when Muslim will reemerge once again and rule south Asia*.
> 
> Pak-Bangla brotherhood zindabad



Now... this is funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

third eye said:


> Now... this is funny.



In fact the whole episode of this thread is funny. Except for one member, none of the BD members have sought to check out the facts of this Dam. It does not matter to them that Indians themselves are protesting against this dam. It does not matter to them that this Dam was conceived to contain Flood from Assam Plains. It does not matter that locals are getting displaced. 

Does not matter that there is a whole ecological impact on the Imhal Valley. Does not matter that the dam is being built in quake prone area!!

Does not matter that BD government had in fact conducted studies in 1992-4 on tipaimukh dam break (Checkout FAP 6).

Its always "We are important enough for Indian's to Get us". Fed up of this BS from idune and MBI! . India working on making BD a desert, as if BD is golden goose for us!!. 

Guys, this Dam is wrong for a whole lot of reason. Least of which is ecological problems to BD. This is more of a threat to natural resources in India itself first.


----------



## idune

*Tipaimukh dam, Fulertal barrage spell 'disaster' for Sylhet, say experts
*
Dhaka, May 28 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;Farm output will fall and poverty will rise, spelling 'disaster' for the Sylhet region if India's proposed Tipaimukh dam and Fulertal barrage are built, maintain experts. 

*"The dam will cause water flow to slow down while the barrage will ensure their full control of water resources," former director general and chief engineer of Water Resources Planning Organisation,engineer Inamul Haque told bdnews24.com Thursday. 

"The cultivation of early variety of boro in the northeast would be hampered," he said.* 

"So far as I know the Tipaimukh dam will be built 200 kms from the Amolshid border, at Zakingong, to construct a vast water reservoir for hydro-power generation." 

"The water from three rivers&#8212;the Barak, Tipai and Irang&#8212;would be required to feed the water reservoir to cover an immense area," said Inamul. 

*"Besides, another barrage is to be built 100 kms off our border at Fulertal in India for irrigation purposes which would feed the waters through canals," Haq said. 

Haq said downstream regions will experience two major impacts: firstly, with the decrease of water in December, the people who now grow early varieties of boro on the land which used to arise in the haor areas would no longer have this resource. 

Secondly, the water flow of the river Surma will decrease significantly, he said. *

IUCN resident director Dr.Ainun Nishat told bdnews24.com that the construction of Tipaimukh dam will reduce the the natural monsoon flood patterns of the area on which cultivation depends. 

He said the construction of barrage at Fulertal on top of the Tipaimukh dam could seriously reduce the water flow during the dry season. 

"The extent of drop in water flow depends on the volume of water withdrawn through the irrigation canals," he said.

"We could see the Surma and Kushiara rivers dry up completely during the dry season, he said 

Anu Muhammad, professor of economics at Jahangirnagar University, told bdnews24.com the Tipaimukh dam and Fulertal barrage would spell "a great disaster." 

"Arable land will decline and production of crops fall, leading to a rise in poverty," he said. 

According to some reports, the proposed Tipaimukh dam across the river Barak in the Indian state Monipur will 162.5 metres high and 390metres long to create a reservoir by permanently submerging some 2.75 square kilometers of land. 

India expects to generate around 1500 megawatt of hydropower from the project. 

Tipaimukh dam, Fulertal barrage spell 'disaster' for Sylhet, say experts :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## third eye

Stumper said:


> In fact the whole episode of this thread is funny. Except for one member, none of the BD members have sought to check out the facts of this Dam. It does not matter to them that Indians themselves are protesting against this dam. It does not matter to them that this Dam was conceived to contain Flood from Assam Plains. It does not matter that locals are getting displaced.
> 
> Does not matter that there is a whole ecological impact on the Imhal Valley. Does not matter that the dam is being built in quake prone area!!
> 
> Does not matter that BD government had in fact conducted studies in 1992-4 on tipaimukh dam break (Checkout FAP 6).
> 
> Its always "We are important enough for Indian's to Get us". Fed up of this BS from idune and MBI! . India working on making BD a desert, as if BD is golden goose for us!!.
> 
> Guys, this Dam is wrong for a whole lot of reason. Least of which is ecological problems to BD. This is more of a threat to natural resources in India itself first.



China does not ask India when it blocks the flow of the Indus or Brahamputra. 

I just returned from Guwahati & was shocked to see the low levels of water in the brahamputa. The steamers stood grounded . This time of the yr, the water ought to be high.

Evidently, no one cares a sausage what happens down stream.


----------



## idune

third eye said:


> China does not ask India when it blocks the flow of the Indus or Brahamputra.
> 
> I just returned from Guwahati & was shocked to see the low levels of water in the brahamputa. The steamers stood grounded . This time of the yr, the water ought to be high.
> 
> Evidently, no one cares a sausage what happens down stream.



If you have issue with water from China go discuss it in indian forum.


----------



## third eye

idune said:


> If you have issue with water from China go discuss it in indian forum.



I was replying to a fellow Indian on to a post he made here.

Thanks for your unsolicited advice anyway.


----------



## Cockpuncher

idune said:


> *India befools Bangladesh on Tipaimukh*
> 
> Abdur Rahman Khan
> 
> *In a total disregard to the expert opinion about adverse impact of Tipaimukh Dam in north-eastern India and the neighbouring Bangladesh, Indian high commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty said in Dhaka that the hydropower project over the cross-boundary river Barak will not harm Bangladesh.
> "The Tipaimukh hydropower project was not like the Farakka irrigation project. A little amount of water will be diverted to produce hydroelectricity and the water will be released soon", Pinak Ranjan told reporters after meeting with shipping minister Afsarul Amin last week. *
> * "We know that India will build a hydropower plant on Tipaimukh. Bangladesh knows nothing about any dam there." Water resources minister Ramesh Chandra Sen however told the press.*
> However, Bangladesh foreign ministry has been planning to raise some protest with the new Indian government soon it assumes power. In the meantime, Bangladeshi ccitizens living abroad have taken a global initiative to collect signatures for a petition to be addressed to Indian Prime Minister calling for scrapping of the Tipaimuk dam project.
> India in 2003 initiated the move to construct the dam over the cross-boundary river Barak, which enters into Bangladesh through Sylhet region before meeting the Meghna.
> The idea of a dam over the Barak river was mooted from as early as 1954, but the detailed project report for construction of the Dam was submitted only in 1984. The twin major objectives were electricity generation and flood control. In 1995, Rishang Keishing, the then Chief Minister of Manipur voiced opposition to the project.
> Three years later, in 1998, the Manipur assembly passed a resolution opposing the project. In the meanwhile, the Action Committee against Tipaimukh Project (ACTIP), a wide coalition of social and civil organizations has formed in Manipur to oppose the project. In the North Eastern region, the Brahmaputra River and the Barak River are both international rivers. The joys and sorrows that these two rivers mean for the peoples of Bangladesh and northeastern India are shared.
> However, Tipaimukh Dam project was entirely developed and approved without once informing the government of Bangladesh or involving its people in any meaningful exercise to assess the downstream impacts of the dam. This is clearly a gross violation of co-riparian rights of Bangladesh. The unilateral construction of Tipaimukh dam on an international river is also violation of UN Convention on the Law of Non-navigational Uses of International watercourses.
> After much delay, the foundation stone for the 1500-MW Tipaimukh Multipurpose Hydel Project was finally laid by union power minister Sushil Kumar Shinde at the project site near Tipaimukh in Manipur on December 16, 2006.
> With this act, the Union Government signalled that it is determined to push ahead with the project, however strong and vocal opposition to the ambitious scheme is. On the day, much of Manipur was shut down due to a bandh called in protest against the Project. As the ministerial team reached Thangal village in Tamenglong district after a public meeting at Parbung, bandh supporters torched government offices and destroy public utilities at the Tamenglong district headquarters.
> Meanwhile, environmentalists in Bangladesh have held many talks on the adverse impact of the proposed dam. They say the dam would dry up the river and the water bodies in the downstream, leaving millions jobless and upsetting the ecological balance.
> Bangladesh environment expert, Zakir Kibria , Executive Director of BanglaPraxis: A Collective Initiative for Research and Action explains that the construction of Tipaimukh dam will have serious adverse impact on the downstream part of the Barak river basin, which is in northeastern part of Bangladesh, and known as Surma-Kushyiara-Meghna river basin.
> Institute of Water Modelling (IWM), an autonomous research institute in Bangladesh recently conducted a study on the impact of Tipaimukh dam on Bangladesh. The study predicts that, the dam, once operational, will change the hydrological pattern of the Barak River.
> As result, the Kushiyara-Bardal haor (wetland) on the left bank of the Kushiyara river would become completely dry during average monsoon year due to Tipaimukh dam operation. The Kawardighi haor (wetland) would also lose around 2,979 ha. (26 %) of its usual inundated land during average monsoon year. Impact on Damrir haor and Hakaluki haor would be relatively less in comparison to other haors of the Sylhet and Moulvibazar district.
> The above impacts on the river-floodplain-wetland would destroy the natural integrity of the ecosystem involved within these physical system, thereby, the consequences of that will be the loss of riverine habitat and species, lack of enrichment of land with the nutrient full silt leading to the ultimate decline in the natural productivity of the two most abundant resources of Bangladesh - land and water.
> Dr. Soibam Ibotombi, of the Dept. of Earth Sciences, Manipur University in an article mentioned that the "Tipaimukh Dam is a geo-tectonic blunder of international dimensions".
> He questioned the very wisdom of constructing a dam in the North-East region of India which is one of the six major seismically active zones of the world . Analysis of earthquake epicentres and magnitudes of 5M and above within 100-200km radii of Tipaimukh dam site reveals hundreds of earthquakes in the last 100-200 years. It is found that within 100km radius of Tipaimukh, earthquakes of +7M magnitude have taken placed in the last 150 years and the last one being occurred in the year 1957 at an aerial distance of about 75km from the dam site.
> Globally, Hydropower projects have been criticised for not paying adequate attentions from environmental conservation point of views. Construction of dams adversely affects the hydrology, the terrestrial system and the aquatic system of the basin.
> Dr. Khwairakpam Gajananda, an environment expert working with the G.B. Pant Institute of Himalayan Environment & Development in the Indian state of Himachal Pradesh pointed out that like any other dam, the Tipaimukh dam will bring change in the climatic condition of the project site leaving the eco-impact features of instability in the form of landslides and soil erosion, violent disturbance of pristine areas.
> Decrease flow-rate of the river downstream will affect aquatic life and riparian communities, reduce capacity for self-regeneration, reduce recharge of groundwater aquifers and enhance pollution levels, observed Dr Gajananda.
> Meanwhile, in India, different socio-cultural, student and environment groups continued to staged demonstrations and protest rallies against the Tipaimukh Dam.
> Back in 1994-95, the Zeliangrong Students' Union, Manipur and the Hmar Students' Association, on behalf of their respective communities, had presented memoranda to the Prime Minister of India opposing the Dam project
> The Zeliangrong and Hmar tribes inhabit the submergible region. The project authorities have recorded blatant lies about the flora and fauna of the area and all the rare and endangered species of reptiles and mammals, including pythons, gibbons, leopards and deer.
> In the midst of confusion and controversies and reports of tribal unrest, a group of social and environment activists formed themselves into the Action Committee for Tipaimukh (ACT) in November 1991. The finding of the ACT which were startling has been summed up as follows: the site selected for the dam is located in a region which is among the most seismically active in the two major earthquakes of 8+ in the Richer Scale during the past 50 years. The Barak river is flowing on a major fault zone and the dam site is only 500 meters away from this zone. Hence, the very basic feasibility of the dam is questionable.
> The selection of the dam site is motivated by political considerations, the ACT mentioned long ago.
> 
> HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE



did u know hundreds of indians gave their lives to make ur country free. is this how u react? by cribbing on water?


----------



## third eye

Cockpuncher said:


> did u know hundreds of indians gave their lives to make ur country free. is this how u react? by cribbing on water?



CP,

They have every right to ' crib', jus coz India played a part in the indep of BD does not mean that BD should be subservient in any manner. We all are one among equals.

Nations deal with each other on equal terms..and water is a major issue in our part of the world & shall only get worse in the days ahead.

Suggest you reconsider your remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bangladesh need to make it clear to India that we just dont like any barrier in normal flow of water in any of the river. This is the question of our existence and Bangladesh could assure India that BD will not obstruct any water within BD territory and will not implement any project which could substantially reduce the flow of water to the Bay of Bengal. 
Some idiots from India suggested that BD does not use water and all water goes to Bay of Bengal but those morons does not know how important it is to let go those water to its normal course. 
If there were no water those morons wont be able to eat Hilsa fish sitting in the air conditioning room in Calcutta and millions will die out of Arsenic contamination. The biggest disaster just waiting for them as the sea water is rising and there will not be any more Silt from Himalay which could fill the land and coup with rise of water.
Did I talk about Salinity?? oh dear..............


----------



## Cockpuncher

third eye said:


> CP,
> 
> They have every right to ' crib', jus coz India played a part in the indep of BD does not mean that BD should be subservient in any manner. We all are one among equals.
> 
> Nations deal with each other on equal terms..and water is a major issue in our part of the world & shall only get worse in the days ahead.
> 
> Suggest you reconsider your remarks.



my point is that they should not abuse india all the time bcos many indians gave their lives for the freedom of bengalis. I know a few myself


----------



## idune

Cockpuncher said:


> my point is that they should not abuse india all the time bcos many indians gave their lives for the freedom of bengalis. I know a few myself



Another indian and never ending indian deception spiral. This time acting victim, con artist at their best taking queue from Indian govt, I will just leave it that...


----------



## Cockpuncher

idune said:


> Another indian and never ending indian deception spiral. This time acting victim, con artist at their best taking queue from Indian govt, I will just leave it that...



either u r not from bangladesh, or u r ignorant of history, or u r extreemly ungratefull.I will just leave it that...


----------



## idune

*TIPAIMUKH DAM*

*Parliamentary team must ascertain its adverse effects*

Shamsuddin Ahmed

Much has been spoken and written about the adverse impacts of 1,500 feet high Tipaimukh Dam on the Barak River in India across the Sylhet border. The dam now under construction by the Indian government will block the natural flow of the Barak River that falls into Bangladesh at Zokiganj and runs separately by the name of Surma and Khowai. Obstruction in the flow of the Barak River will no doubt dry up the Surma and the Khowai rivers resulting in perilous affects on agriculture and ecology of the entire north-eastern region of Bangladesh.

*Concern in Monipur, Assam*
The people of Monipur and Assam states of India are no less concerned about adverse impact of the dam. Tipaimukh Dam: An Invitation to Disaster, wrote Thuanrei Phaomei, a scholar from Monipur. He said the Action Committee against Tipaimukh Dam sent a fact finding team to Tipaimukh village in Churachandpur district The team concluded: the site is earthquake zone that include the Barak River; it will have disastrous impact on habitation, forest, flora and fauna, culture, ecology; selection of the dam site is politically motivated. Committee had urged the central government of India to abandon the Tipaimukh High Dam project on the same considerations it abandoned the plan for Tehri Dam in the region in 1970s.

*Nehru sacked Banerjee *
It is worth recalling the anti-Farakka Barrage movement within India and the then Pakistan was unheeded. Kapil Banerjee, Irrigation Engineer of West Bengal, wrote a book in early 60s vehemently opposing the barrage saying it will entail serious damages to West Bengal and adjoining states of India. Incidentally, the book reached President Ayub Khan. He took Kapil's views and persuaded Prime Minister Nehru to discard the Farakka Barrage project.
This annoyed Nehru; he sacked Kapil and subjected him to mental and physical torture leading to his death.
Indian water experts attending a seminar on War over the Ganga arranged by Panos Institute South Asia in Katmandu inn late 2004, held that Kapil was right and narrated how vast areas of West Bengal, Bihar, Orissa are badly affected by the Farakka Barrage causing woes to the people of the region.
As the voice against the Tipaimukh High Dam is getting strong and louder across Bangladesh, our Water Resources Minister Ramesh Chandra Sen is found acquiescent to the Indian project. To utter surprise of many Sen has reportedly said the affects of the dam cannot be assumed before it comes into operation.
Bangladesh can take up the issue when the dam is completed and any adverse affect is felt. His wisdom, not the patriotism of course, is questioned in different circles.
Responding to the strong criticism Indian High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakraborty has said Bangladesh will in no way be affected by the Tipaimukh Dam. He suggested an expert team visit the dam site and make an on the spot assessment. LGRD Minister Syed Ashraful Islam the other day announced that a parliamentary team will shortly visit the Tipaimukh High Dam site.
In early 1970s Water Resources Minister Khandker Mushtaque Ahmed went to New Delhi with the contentious issue of sharing of the Ganges water. The meeting with his counterpart Jagjivan Ram ended without any result.
Let us hope our parliamentary team is not duped and returns home satisfied without ascertaining the harmful effects of the Tipaimukh Dam on the entire region in general and Bangladesh in particular.

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## Cockpuncher

idune said:


> *TIPAIMUKH DAM*
> 
> *Parliamentary team must ascertain its adverse effects*
> 
> Shamsuddin Ahmed
> 
> Much has been spoken and written about the adverse impacts of 1,500 feet high Tipaimukh Dam on the Barak River in India across the Sylhet border. The dam now under construction by the Indian government will block the natural flow of the Barak River that falls into Bangladesh at Zokiganj and runs separately by the name of Surma and Khowai. Obstruction in the flow of the Barak River will no doubt dry up the Surma and the Khowai rivers resulting in perilous affects on agriculture and ecology of the entire north-eastern region of Bangladesh.
> 
> *Concern in Monipur, Assam*
> The people of Monipur and Assam states of India are no less concerned about adverse impact of the dam. Tipaimukh Dam: An Invitation to Disaster, wrote Thuanrei Phaomei, a scholar from Monipur. He said the Action Committee against Tipaimukh Dam sent a fact finding team to Tipaimukh village in Churachandpur district The team concluded: the site is earthquake zone that include the Barak River; it will have disastrous impact on habitation, forest, flora and fauna, culture, ecology; selection of the dam site is politically motivated. Committee had urged the central government of India to abandon the Tipaimukh High Dam project on the same considerations it abandoned the plan for Tehri Dam in the region in 1970s.
> 
> *Nehru sacked Banerjee *
> It is worth recalling the anti-Farakka Barrage movement within India and the then Pakistan was unheeded. Kapil Banerjee, Irrigation Engineer of West Bengal, wrote a book in early 60s vehemently opposing the barrage saying it will entail serious damages to West Bengal and adjoining states of India. Incidentally, the book reached President Ayub Khan. He took Kapil's views and persuaded Prime Minister Nehru to discard the Farakka Barrage project.
> This annoyed Nehru; he sacked Kapil and subjected him to mental and physical torture leading to his death.
> Indian water experts attending a seminar on War over the Ganga arranged by Panos Institute South Asia in Katmandu inn late 2004, held that Kapil was right and narrated how vast areas of West Bengal, Bihar, Orissa are badly affected by the Farakka Barrage causing woes to the people of the region.
> As the voice against the Tipaimukh High Dam is getting strong and louder across Bangladesh, our Water Resources Minister Ramesh Chandra Sen is found acquiescent to the Indian project. To utter surprise of many Sen has reportedly said the affects of the dam cannot be assumed before it comes into operation.
> Bangladesh can take up the issue when the dam is completed and any adverse affect is felt. His wisdom, not the patriotism of course, is questioned in different circles.
> Responding to the strong criticism Indian High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakraborty has said Bangladesh will in no way be affected by the Tipaimukh Dam. He suggested an expert team visit the dam site and make an on the spot assessment. LGRD Minister Syed Ashraful Islam the other day announced that a parliamentary team will shortly visit the Tipaimukh High Dam site.
> In early 1970s Water Resources Minister Khandker Mushtaque Ahmed went to New Delhi with the contentious issue of sharing of the Ganges water. The meeting with his counterpart Jagjivan Ram ended without any result.
> Let us hope our parliamentary team is not duped and returns home satisfied without ascertaining the harmful effects of the Tipaimukh Dam on the entire region in general and Bangladesh in particular.
> 
> HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE



i think india should pay for the damages the dam will create


----------



## idune

*Asian Highway, Tipaimukh Dam to jeopardise sovereignty
*
Staff Reporter 

Speakers at a roundtable yesterday said that the government wanted to implement the conspiracy of India against the country by allowing the transit and corridor for India in the name of Asian Highway Network and not protesting the construction of Tipaimukh Dam on Borak River at the upper reaches of Surma and Kushiara Rivers.

They called upon the government not to sign the agreement of Asian Highway Network to be connected with AH-1 and AH-2 of Asian Highway route saying that if the government signs the agreement AH-41 avoiding AH-1 and AH-2, the people of the country would not oppose. 

Organised by Swadhinata Forum the roundtable on 'Proposed Asian Highway: Responsibility of Bangladesh' was held at the National press Club in the city.

President of the Forum Abu Naser Moshammad Rahmatullah presided over the roundtable while it was addressed among others by BNP leaders and former ministers Dr Khandaker Moharraf Hossain and ASM Hannan Shah, former vice chancellor of Dhaka University Prof Dr Emaj Uddin Ahmed, former adviser to caretaker government Maj Gen (Retd) Ruhul Alam Chowdhury, former Director General of BDR Maj Gen (Retd) ALM Fazlur Rhaman, Journalist Mubaidur Rahman, President of Jatiya Gonotantrik Party Shafiul Alam Prodhan, President of National People's Party (NPP) Sheikh Shawkat Hossain Nilu and General Secretary of Islami Oikkya Jote Moulana Abdul Latif Nejami.

Khandaker Mosharraf said if Bangladesh were connected with Asian Highway route, it would be a threat to the sovereignty of the country.

ASM Hannan Shah called upon the government not to take AH-1 and AH-2 in the interest of the country saying that when the two routes would be completed, India would continue aggression on the country. If it is needed to sign the agreement, the government should hold the referendum, he added.

Prof Emaj Uddin said exactly corridor is being allowed in the name of AH-1 and AH-2 to be connected with Asian Highway route and Bangladesh should not accept the project to protect the country from the aggression of India.

The speakers said if Bangladesh would be connected with the routes, the country would be turned to a free market of Indian goods. It would bring immense losses for Bangladesh, they added. 

They also said the country would be turned to battle place of Seven Sisters of India, which are conducting movement for liberation and the Indian central government wants to resist them by using the two routes.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## third eye

Cockpuncher said:


> my point is that they should not abuse india all the time bcos many indians gave their lives for the freedom of bengalis. I know a few myself



Your sentiment is appreciated but look at it this way, just coz British & US troops helped liberate Europe from the Nazis in WW II should Europe remain beholden to to them forever ?

I come from a family whose members fought in EP in '71 ( Hilli, Tangail, sylhet) even lost a few relatives. But that was then, the cause was justified & right.

Lastly, there are no free lunches & no permanent friends or enemies -circumstances & long term policy dictates everything. In this world it is ' each man for himself"

Even the Gita asks us not to ' expect' anything in return, just do what is right.

In response to a reply you posted on India compensating the damage the Dam would do downstream, my view is No.Refer undelined part above.


----------



## Zob

this is good india is making dams on the pakistani border & on the bangladeshi borders!!! its kind of cool how india is having long term view while pakistanis and bangladeshis sleep and think of the present!!


----------



## Cockpuncher

Zob said:


> this is good india is making dams on the pakistani border & on the bangladeshi borders!!! its kind of cool how india is having long term view while pakistanis and bangladeshis sleep and think of the present!!



u cant blame india 4 buiding dams. India is extreemly power straved. Many villages are put in darkness to supply the cities.

So it is understandable that india trades good will of its niegbhours in exchange 4 power.


----------



## quest

India is going for its own interests and will not be stopped, does not matter that whether it causes damages to other countries. So whats the solution, problem is India is too big a country at the same time having huge population so the needs. 
Now you can check the whole history, when you pressurize them , they will sit to discuss only to buy time so that they can complete their plans. You can check the whole history after independence.
I don't see any other thing but war because i know their way of thinking. India is also stopping Pakistan rivers and remember that time is not that much far when the matters will not be acceptable and will go beyond limits. May be US will interfere at that time but that time is not that much far away as things are getting uglier every passing day.


----------



## Cockpuncher

quest said:


> India is going for its own interests and will not be stopped, does not matter that whether it causes damages to other countries. So whats the solution, problem is India is too big a country at the same time having huge population so the needs.
> Now you can check the whole history, when you pressurize them , they will sit to discuss only to buy time so that they can complete their plans. You can check the whole history after independence.
> I don't see any other thing but war because i know their way of thinking. India is also stopping Pakistan rivers and remember that time is not that much far when the matters will not be acceptable and will go beyond limits. May be US will interfere at that time but that time is not that much far away as things are getting uglier every passing day.



so r u sugesting pak and bangladesh to go to war against india?


----------



## quest

Cockpuncher said:


> so r u sugesting pak and bangladesh to go to war against india?


Only a fool can support war as its not a solution but a destruction and this time if there is going to be a war then Allah knows what will happen. All these waters and land will remain here and of no use. But India is pushing too much against wall and it can't go like that for long time.


----------



## Raquib

Cockpuncher said:


> did u know hundreds of indians gave their lives to make ur country free. *is this how u react*? by cribbing on water?



yea, as you see its becoming hostile toward Bangladesh..
such reaction is all in a day's work....


----------



## Zob

Cockpuncher said:


> u cant blame india 4 buiding dams. India is extreemly power straved. Many villages are put in darkness to supply the cities.
> 
> So it is understandable that india trades good will of its niegbhours in exchange 4 power.



yes ofcourse you can't BLAME INDIA for anything.... you are making nuclear deal with the US boys and still you claim you are starved.....for god sake cut the crap india will always try to defend itself....and as for dams needed for electricity why are all the dams being made on the borders???


----------



## Jako

We helped bd once,but that doesnt mean,they shall serve each and every one of our interests for a century.......that is a fact, cockpuncher........they have every right to protest any thing that blocks their national interest.........but i'm not sure if the dams,are as dangerous that they can dry up bd.......experts say that,from your side too.......farakka has happened.....catastrophe was expected....which was proved untrue,as we can see....so lets see,where tapaimukh goes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Jako said:


> We helped bd once,but that doesnt mean,they shall serve each and every one of our interests for a century.......that is a fact, cockpuncher........they have every right to protest any thing that blocks their national interest.........but i'm not sure if the dams,are as dangerous that they can dry up bd.......experts say that,from your side too.......farakka has happened.....catastrophe was expected....which was proved untrue,as we can see....so lets see,where tapaimukh goes....



Jako I second you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

Zob said:


> this is good india is making dams on the pakistani border & on the bangladeshi borders!!! its kind of cool how india is having long term view while pakistanis and bangladeshis sleep and think of the present!!



Zob, its not about international border here. That Dam was initially meant to contain floods in Assam plains. Later it was supported for political gains. Forget damage to Pak and BD, it's ecological damage to India as well. Suggest you read about it on google, to get a unbiased view on this Dam.


----------



## Al-zakir

Stumper said:


> Zob, its not about international border here. That Dam was initially meant to contain floods in Assam plains. Later it was supported for political gains. Forget damage to Pak and BD, it's ecological damage to India as well. Suggest you read about it on google, to get a unbiased view on this Dam.



So what are you Indians doing about it when your government is on full swing to build this dam. I would like to see massive protest in the street of India to satisfy your clime otherwise it will perceive as negative by Bangladeshi. 

We might be small but can bring disastrous situation to India if it comes to our survival.


----------



## TopCat

Why not Bangladesh and India jointly build a 3000 MW nuclear planit in Assam? Bangladesh could finance that and get a the share of electricity. Why build dam and bring misery to millions of people in India and Bangladesh? Does not make any sense to me.


----------



## brahmastra

MBI Munshi said:


> With Zardari in Pakistan and Sk. Hasina in Bangladesh the set up is ideal for India. The Indians have always preferred an AL/PPP combination as both in the end serves their regional interests.



Indians didn't vote for AL/PPP. they were ur country men.


----------



## luckyy

there are a total of 127 rivers/subrivers enters bangladesh from indian side.
Bangladesh a desert or a waterloob ?


----------



## TopCat

luckyy said:


> there are a total of 127 rivers/subrivers enters bangladesh from indian side.
> Bangladesh a desert or a waterloob ?



There are 57 common rivers not 127. Bengal delta is built by the rivers and 90% of indian sub continent water is drained through BD. Normal flow of water is very important for ecological balance for this country. YOu wont understand if you dont visit Bangladesh. Its not only water. If there is not water in river the sea water comes inside land and we cant produce anything on those land and everything else dies fish to birds.


----------



## Cockpuncher

Zob said:


> yes ofcourse you can't BLAME INDIA for anything.... you are making nuclear deal with the US boys and still you claim you are starved.....for god sake cut the crap india will always try to defend itself....and as for dams needed for electricity why are all the dams being made on the borders???



for ur information, 95% of the dams are from unshared indian rivers. virtually every indian river has a dam


----------



## manishmaithani

india helped bangladesi to be free from violated pakistani army and many millions of bangladesi lived in india so then why india will make bangladesh as desert.some person always forget indians helped to their country its very shamefull to them


----------



## luckyy

Cockpuncher said:


> for ur information, 95% of the dams are from unshared indian rivers. virtually every indian river has a dam



correct , 

even on farraka dam , there is no blockage of water to bd , 3 km before the dam the ganga river is made into two subrivers , one goes to dam and other goes into bd .


----------



## Admal Keyani

It's very shameful for a big country to be a bully, thinking it could do what ever it likes without looking at the consequences of its actions. And so what if India helped Bangladesh, does that mean they have to bow down to you and take what ever crap you dish out to them; I think not. Manishmaithani first of all you need to spell Bangladesh right, and second Bangladeshi people are not obliged to be thankful to India; the breaking up of East Pakistan was bound to happen.


----------



## manishmaithani

its very good admral saheb after now pakistan loves bangladesh after so long time


----------



## luckyy

Admal Keyani said:


> Bangladeshi people are not obliged to be thankful to India; the breaking up of East Pakistan was bound to happen.



infect in 38 years they never did says THANK to india..

but we indian are like this only ....
NEKKY KER KUuEY ME DAAL.


----------



## manishmaithani

yes ur right luckyy


----------



## manishmaithani

Admal Keyani said:


> It's very shameful for a big country to be a bully, thinking it could do what ever it likes without looking at the consequences of its actions. And so what if India helped Bangladesh, does that mean they have to bow down to you and take what ever crap you dish out to them; I think not. Manishmaithani first of all you need to spell Bangladesh right, and second Bangladeshi people are not obliged to be thankful to India; the breaking up of East Pakistan was bound to happen.




what it means can u explain us


----------



## TopCat

luckyy said:


> correct ,
> 
> even on farraka dam , there is no blockage of water to bd , 3 km before the dam the ganga river is made into two subrivers , one goes to dam and other goes into bd .



No you are very wrong. Farakka dam was built solely to divert water from Ganga to Hugli river to feed calcutta port, which is clear violation of any international law. Hugli is a indian river and whatever you do in Hugli is none of our business but you can not divert ganges water to Hugli. You could use water for irrigation or electricity up to certain limit with a consent from downstream countries but you can not divert water to another river.


----------



## TopCat

luckyy said:


> infect in 38 years they never did says THANK to india..
> 
> but we indian are like this only ....
> NEKKY KER KUuEY ME DAAL.



Bangladesh did say thank you when it comes to the quetion of THANKING. But Bangladesh on its own since 1971 and India never did anything good for us except bringing evil on us since.


----------



## third eye

luckyy said:


> infect in 38 years they never did says THANK to india..
> 
> but we indian are like this only ....
> NEKKY KER KUuEY ME DAAL.



This issue has been discussed earlier too.

India did what it did for its own reasons & BD must in no way remain beholden to India for ever. Even if it is , there is no need to expect BD to state it again & again.

We now are one among equals. Its like expecting your son / child to remain ever grateful to you for what you did as a parent. Once he/ she grows up, that have to treated as an adult.

To get respect, you have to give it too.


----------



## TopCat

I was watching a talk show in the TV today where Asaf-U-Doula the formal bureocrat was talking. He was attending a meeting in President Palace in India with Indira Gandhi and Sheikh Mujib in 1974. He said, he asked two question to Mrs Gandi regarding Farakka.
1) Could you do it so easy if we were still East pakistan?
She smiled and asked him to move on to the next question.
2) Then he asked, if she could do it if we were part of India?
She mummed and walked away.

He thought he had the answer...


----------



## luckyy

iajdani said:


> I was watching a talk show in the TV today where Asaf-U-Doula the formal bureocrat was talking. He was attending a meeting in President Palace in India with Indira Gandhi and Sheikh Mujib in 1974. He said, he asked two question to Mrs Gandhi regarding Farakka.
> 1) Could you do it so easy if we were still East pakistan?
> She smiled and asked him to move on to the next question.
> 2) Then he asked, if she could do it if we were part of India?
> She mummed and walked away.
> 
> He thought he had the answer...



this is how you people downgrade the contribution of india by mearly relating to farraka dam....
no surprise , Indira Gandhi goes mummed and walked away....


----------



## luckyy

third eye said:


> This issue has been discussed earlier too.
> 
> India did what it did for its own reasons & BD must in no way remain beholden to India for ever. Even if it is , there is no need to expect BD to state it again & again.
> 
> We now are one among equals. Its like expecting your son / child to remain ever grateful to you for what you did as a parent. Once he/ she grows up, that have to treated as an adult.
> 
> To get respect, you have to give it too.



may be these people has their own ways of saying thanks....
here are few ways they thanked india...

by allowing terrorist organisation like HUJI to operate from their land against india....Harkat-ul-Jihad-al-Islami (HuJI), Extremist Group, Bangladesh, South Asia Terrorism Portal
by helping ISI to armed ULFA.:The Daily Star: Internet Edition
by killing the myanmar gas pipeline to india......http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ed-myanmar-bangladesh-india-gas-pipeline.html


bangladesh going the pakistan way...

soon bin laden going to find his new home in BD..


----------



## third eye

iajdani said:


> I was watching a talk show in the TV today where Asaf-U-Doula the formal bureocrat was talking. He was attending a meeting in President Palace in India with Indira Gandhi and Sheikh Mujib in 1974. He said, he asked two question to Mrs Gandi regarding Farakka.
> 1) Could you do it so easy if we were still East pakistan?
> She smiled and asked him to move on to the next question.
> 2) Then he asked, if she could do it if we were part of India?
> She mummed and walked away.
> 
> He thought he had the answer...



With no one there to corroborate this, what relevance does it have ? He could claim anything.


----------



## Jako

Lucky ,its true that bd didnt go the india way all way long,but we also didnt go bd way ,i guess even once after 1971........things sd work good both ways you know,and things wd improve surely in the AL regime........the terrorist activities against india in bd you mentioned are by terrorists,my dear.......just like we have some in kashmir,we try to liquidate them,similarly bd govt is also trying to liquidate the terrorists in bd.......and regarding the pipeline issue,i wd request you to study more into the matter and the ones related to it ,bro.......you wd understand why it didnt happen,cold face were thrown from both india and bd....thnx


----------



## idune

*Teesta water withdrawal by India playing havoc*

Flow now 800 to 1,200 cusec against around 6,500 cusec in 1997: Untimely erosion alarming due to water withdrawal, protection embankment threatened, says WDB chief engineer
Our Correspondent, Gangachara

Unilateral withdrawal of water from Teesta river by India has caused havoc in its basin in greater Rangpur, effecting the ecology and economy.

At Dalia in the Teesta Barrage Project area, the dry season water flow now varies from 800 to 1200 cusec against 6,500 cusec in January 1997. The lowest flow was recorded at 706 cusec in January 2001, according to Water Development Board (WDB) sources.


During dry season every year, Indian authorities keep closed all the gates of Gozaldoba Barrage built in Teesta upstream in Kochbihar and withdraw water. They also divert the water to Mohanonda river for irrigation.


This has turned the mighty river into a virtual streamlet causing emergence of numerous shoals. 

The water flowing area of the river has been reduced abnormally at most places, triggering strong current and massive erosion. 

As a result, 500 metres of the Teesta Protection Embankment at Dhamur have eroded into the river, rendering 70 families homeless in about a fortnight, the WDB sources said.


During a recent visit to different areas in Gangachara along the river, this correspondent saw tobacco being cultivated on numerous shoals which remain under 30 water during the wet season. 

The water flowing area of Teesta has been reduced to only 40 metres at Dhamur in Kolkand union in Gangachara upazila.


Erosion has turned alarming there. Besides crop lands, the WDB groyne built on the west bank of the river to stop erosion has collapsed into the river. 

Strong water current has also hit the right bank of the Teesta and damaged 700 metres of the protection embankment at Dhamur.


The water flowing area of the river will be narrowed further till July when Indian authorities will open the barrage gates to release flood waters. 

Nazrul at Kolkand village said he is now a rickshawpuller as the river has taken away all the 11 bighas of land of his family.


BSS adds from Rangpur: WDB officials here told BSS that the matter was been informed to the higher authorities timely. Superintending Engineer (Design) of WDB has visited the spot. Chief Engineer Sayeed Ahmed, Executive Engineer Moazzem Hossain of Rangpur visited the spot several times recently to assess the latest situation.


A Tk two crore project is now under process of approval for reconstruction work to save the protection embankment at Dhamur, they said.


Executive Engineer Moazzem Hossain told BSS that the ongoing erosion there is alarming and the embankment as a whole is now under real threat. "We are expecting to start work soon after getting the funds," he said.

Source: The Daily Star Web Edition Vol. 4 Num 250


----------



## manishmaithani

can any neighbour country of india can tell,that how much india gives them taxation discount on their product to export or import in an indian economy.Does 1 or 2 dam can demolish the india relation with bangladesh ?


----------



## idune

*Tipaimukh Dam Is A Geo-tectonic Blunder Of International Dimensions
*
_By: Dr. Soibam Ibotombi (Dept. of Earth SciencesManipur University)
_
*Introduction:*

The proposed Tipaimukh dam is to be located 500 metres downstream from the confluence of Barak and Tuivai rivers, and lies on the south-western corner of Manipur State (24°14¢N and 93°1.3¢E approximately). It is a huge earth dam (rock-fill with central impervious core) having an altitude of about 180 M above the sea-level with a maximum reservoir level of 178m and 136m as the MDDL (minimum draw down level). The dam was originally conceived to only contain the flood water in the Cachar plains of Assam but later on, emphasis has been placed on hydroelectric power generation, having an installation capacity of 1500MW with only a firm generation of 412MW (less than 30 per cent of installed capacity). In order to appease the people of Manipur state, the project proponent, NEEPCO, has been building up a list of benefits that include high-class tourism, free power sharing, resettlement and rehabilitation package and an all round rosy picture of development. 

Over the past decade and half, the issue of Tipaimukh dam has created a lot of disenchantment in regard to scientific, technical, economic and environmental feasibility of the dam especially concerning with the state of Manipur. An attempt is, therefore, made here to provide a brief geological, structural and tectonic account of Tipaimukh and its adjoining region in terms of tectonic framework of Indo-Myanmar [Burma] Ranges (IMR) in general and that of Manipur in particular and possible 
socio-economic impacts of the dam. Such a consideration would reveal the nature and extent of the geotectonic risk being taken by constructing a mega-dam at Tipaimukh. 

Some basic geological informationTipaimukh and its adjoining areas are basically made up of Surma Group of rocks. The rocks of Surma Group are mainly light grey to brownish grey generally medium to coarse grained sandstones having occasional shale and silt/sand intervening bands between massive to thickly bedded sandstones. Conglomeratic (loosely cemented pebbles and gravel)) horizon at the base of Bhuban Formation, though, can be observed in the field easily due to its wide areal extent; other conglomeratic horizons are generally often missing which is probably due to their localised nature. 

In general, this group of rocks are predominantly arenaceous with subordinate shales. Usually shales are less sandy and sandstones are less argillaceous. Some typical natures of bedding similar to turbidite character are also found at places. Like Barails, Surma Group of rocks is also marked by primary structures such as cross bedding, ripple marks, etc. 
All these geologic features, lithocharacters as well as primary st ructures suggest a different depositional environment from that of the Disangs and Barails. So, these groups of rocks as well as the younger Tipams are treated as molasse sediments.

The rocks of Surma Group are well characterised by folds and faults having regional strike similar to that of the Barails i.e. NNE-SSW. Fractures are also well developed which have close relationship with the topographic features and drainage patterns. The geometry of folds found in the region is quite typical as in other parts of the Surma Basin and Western Manipur. Antiforms are generally sharp and angular forming ridges while synforms are broad and rounded representing valleys and river beds. Such geometry of the folds might have been controlled by hidden faults called, blind thrusts. And these thrusts could be potential earthquake foci any time in future.

Geomorphic and topographic features around Tipaimukh and its adjoining region is also quite interesting not only because of thickly vegetated low-lying hill ranges but also due to the intimate relationship between the topography especially the drainage system, and the structural and tectonic lineaments of the region. The drainage pattern of the Barak river and its tributary system around Tipaimukh displays how delicately Barak river takes a turn of about 360° at Tipaimukh giving rise to what is called, barbed pattern. Such a drainage pattern is always resulted from the structural control of the river. And practically the main Barak River opposite to Tuivai River itself is also controlled by the Barak-Makru thrust fault. Further it is also observed that main Barak river course and its tributary system are all controlled by faults and fractures as they all show rectangular to sub-rectangular drainage patterns. 

All these faults and fractures cause localised shifting or deflection of the main river course, and even at the confluence of Barak River and Tuivai River. Such faults are potentially active and may be focal and/or epicentres of any future earthquake. 1 The author thanks the Centre for Organisation Research & Education (CORE) for substantial inputs into this article from sources based in Bangladesh. The International Tipaimukh Dam Conference 2005, Dhaka saw international water, seismological and geological experts gather along with social activists, academics, writers and leaders from 11 countries.
North-East region among six major seismically active zones of the world Tectonic setting of Northeast India is one of the most interesting aspects in the tectonic framework of Southeast Asia. In this region, two typical tectonic settings are found resulting from the convergence between Indian and Eurasian plates. The Eastern Himalayas represent a continent to continent collision mechanism while the Indo-Myanmar Range is an island arc type of subduction mechanism. Indo-Myanmar Range, therefore, evolved as an accretionary prism where major structural and tectonic features spread out in the form of an imbricate thrust system. The Tipaimukh area, about which the dam is proposed to construct, lies in the Barak-Makru Thrust zone of the imbricate thrust system.

The structural and tectonic pattern of Manipur is transitional between the NE-SW trending pattern of Naga-Patkai Hills and N-S trend of Mizoram and Chin Hills. The general structural and lithological trend of the rock formations of the state is NNE-SSW. It frequently varies between N-S and NE-SW although sometimes NNW-SSE trends are locally common. Almost all the major structural elements such as folds, thrust and reverse faults follow this regional strike. Majority of the extensional structures e.g. normal faults have WNW-ESE trend. While the structures having neither compress ional nor extensional affinities strike in the NW-SE and NE-SW quadrants. Dip of the lithounits varies between moderate to steep angles towards east or west. The geological and structural settings suggest a very interesting tectonic evolutionary history of the state. 
The state, forming an integral part of the Indo-Myanmar Range lies in the boundary region of the Indian, Eurasian and Myanmar plates having typical interaction nature. As a result, the region is also one of the most seismically active zones in the world (Zone V, earthquake zones of India). 

The North-East region of India is one of the six major seismically active zones of the world that includes California, North-East India, Japan, Mexico, Taiwan and Turkey. So, it is essential to have a brief discussion on these aspects also.Plate Kinematics The root cause of earthquakes in a particular region is more or less exclusively a function of the tectonic setting of that region and its proximity to plate boundary. Therefore, the tectonic setting, plate movements and palaeo- and neo-stress analyses of the region are very important aspects in order to know about the seismic activity of that region. It, not only, will reveal the deformation mechanism of the region but also, will provide knowledge about the structures that may be easily reactivated as a function of the plate kinematics in that region.

Analysis conducted by the author about the plate kinematics in and around Manipur reveals that the structural and tectonic features of IMR in general and that of Manipur in particular evolved through the interaction between the Indian and Myanmar plates rather than Indian and Eurasian (China) plates under a simple shear deformation mechanism.From the analysis it is found that the region has compression in the WNW-ESE direction while extension lies in the NNE-SSW direction. As a result, structures such as folds, reverse and thrust faults oriented parallel to NNE-SSW direction will suffer maximum compression and shortening while structures such as normal faults, tension fractures and joints running parallel to the WNW-ESE direction will undergo maximum extension. 

And structures lying in the NW-SE and NE-SW quadrants will have strike-slip movement. The faults and fractures around Tipaimukh dam axis belong to the category that may undergo strike-slip and extensional movements. So, these structures can be easily reactivated causing small to considerable displacement along them by any tectonic phenomena e.g. moderate and large earthquakes. By such a process, if the dam axis is displaced by a few centimetres a serious damage may occur causing a dam disaster leading to huge loss of lives and property.Seismicity Northeast India is one of the highest earthquake potential area in the world due to its tectonic setting i.e. subduction as well as collision plate convergence. Analysis of earthquake epicentres and magnitudes of 5M and above within 100-200km radii of Tipaimukh dam site reveals hundreds of earthquakes in the last 100-200 years. It is found that within 100km radius of Tipaimukh, 2 earthquakes of +7M magnitude have taken placed in the last 150 years and the last one being occurred in the year 1957 at an aerial distance of about 75km from the dam site in the ENE direction.

Beside the frequency of such large earthquakes within 100km radius, it is also further observed that a number of epicentral points align in the form of a linear array parallel to regional strike NNE-SSW or N-S revealing how this Barak-Makru Thrust zone is seismically active. Another important aspect of seismic activity is that shallow earthquakes are far more disastrous than the deeper ones even if magnitude is relatively low since destructive surface waves can be quickly and easily propagated from the focus/epicentre. And majority of the earthquakes that takes place on the western side of Manipur are shallow (50km focal depth or less) which is due to the tectonic setting of the Indo-Myanmar Range. 

Under these circumstances whether it will be a wise policy to construct a huge dam or not need to be thoroughly discussed and investigated. The trend of earthquakes shows that the regions which have experienced earthquakes in the past are more prone to it; the magnitude of future earthquakes may be uniform to the past ones; and the earthquake occurrence, geological data and tectonic history all have close correlation (Mollick). The Tipaimukh Dam site has been chosen at the highest risk seismically hazardous zone (See Map).

The dam proponent, NEEPCO claims that seismic hazards are being taken care of through consultations with Rourkee University (However, the Government of Indian has requested NEEPCO to also consult with the Geological Survey of India). Here it is pertinent to state that extreme seismic hazards cannot be addressed adequately or satisfactorily through consultations with seismologists, as the risk inducing and impact factors are mechanical, geophysical, tectonic and socio-economic in nature.The author thanks the Centre for Organisation Research & Education (CORE) for substantial inputs into this article from sources based in Bangladesh.

Tipaimukh Dam Is A Geo-tectonic Blunder Of International Dimensions :: KanglaOnline ~ Your Gateway


----------



## TopCat

third eye said:


> With no one there to corroborate this, what relevance does it have ? He could claim anything.



Well you dont know that guy. He is 78 and there is no way on earth he will distort history. He is a man of honor and one of the most talented bureocrat in Bangaldesh and respected in country and abroad.


----------



## TopCat

manishmaithani said:


> can any neighbour country of india can tell,that how much india gives them taxation discount on their product to export or import in an indian economy.Does 1 or 2 dam can demolish the india relation with bangladesh ?


India export far more in Bangladesh than Bangladesh do to india. We opened up our economy way before India did to us.


----------



## third eye

iajdani said:


> Well you dont know that guy. He is 78 and there is no way on earth he will distort history. He is a man of honor and one of the most talented bureocrat in Bangaldesh and respected in country and abroad.



No disrespect meant, but none of the qualifications mentioned by you ( age, honour etc) pass the test.


----------



## Cockpuncher

iajdani said:


> Bangladesh did say thank you when it comes to the quetion of THANKING. But Bangladesh on its own since 1971 and India never did anything good for us except bringing evil on us since.



nope. india was the first country to recognise it and introduce it to the international stage. India also gave BDesh lot of donation. mostly food.


----------



## TopCat

third eye said:


> No disrespect meant, but none of the qualifications mentioned by you ( age, honour etc) pass the test.



Whatever, but we take his word and subsequent action by India proved the facts.


----------



## TopCat

Cockpuncher said:


> nope. india was the first country to recognise it and introduce it to the international stage. India also gave BDesh lot of donation. mostly food.



Bhutan is the first country to recognize it. You know very little about BD, India facts. India did not donate food to BD (except few occasion after calamity as a goodwill gesture which we do the same) rather India itself received lots of food donation from all across the world in the early decades of its independence.


----------



## third eye

iajdani said:


> Bhutan is the first country to recognize it. You know very little about BD, India facts. India did not donate food to BD (except few occasion after calamity as a goodwill gesture which we do the same) rather India itself received lots of food donation from all across the world in the early decades of its independence.



http://lcweb2.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/r?frd/cstdy:@field(DOCID+bd0028)

Check out this link to see who recognised BD 1st.


----------



## TopCat

Where on that video it said it was India 1st? Bhutan's recognition was not well publicized, so a lot of historians or books misquote India as 1st but it was Bhutan.


----------



## Al-zakir

luckyy said:


> infect in 38 years they never did says THANK to india..
> 
> but we indian are like this only ....
> NEKKY KER KUuEY ME DAAL.



Mate, Thank your god for creation of independent state of Bangladesh otherwise you had have nuke point at you from two wings of Pakistan with Islamic army. India gain every points with creation of Bangladesh whereas we Bangladeshi came to be the biggest loser as bd will be desert land soon thanks to you and dumping ground of Indians BS products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

iajdani said:


> Where on that video it said it was India 1st? Bhutan's recognition was not well publicized, so a lot of historians or books misquote India as 1st but it was Bhutan.



The link does not appear to work, sorry.

checkout this link now, am pasteing relevant parts below :

"(2) Concerning the problem of recognizing Bangladesh, India (December 6) and Bhutan (December 7) recognized it during the war and, after the cease-fire, various East European countries, Burma, the Soviet Union, Britain and the Federal Republic of Germany followed suit in January 1972.Japan recognized it on February 10. The number of countries to recognize the new nation continued to increase subsequently and had reached a figure of 54 by the end of March."

Situation in the Indian Subcontinent


----------



## Cockpuncher

iajdani said:


> Bhutan is the first country to recognize it. You know very little about BD, India facts. India did not donate food to BD (except few occasion after calamity as a goodwill gesture which we do the same) rather India itself received lots of food donation from all across the world in the early decades of its independence.



from wikipedia:

# India played a central role in the independence of Bangladesh. About 250,000 Indian soldiers fought for, and 20,000 losing their lives for the cause of an independent Bangladesh. India sheltered over 10 million refugees who were fleeing the atrocities of the occupying West Pakistan Army. India and its ally Bhutan were the first countries to recognize Bangladesh as an independent nation. Bangladeshis have some awareness of their obligation and gratitude towards India.

# Sheikh Mujibur Rahmans first foreign visit as Prime Minister and the Founding Father of the newly born nation was to India and it was then decided Indo-Bangladesh relations would be guided by principles of democracy, socialism, nonalignment and opposition to colonialism and racism. Indira Gandhi too visited Bangladesh in 1972 and assured that India would never interfere in the internal affairs of the country.

# In 1972, both the countries signed a Treaty of Friendship and Peace. An Indo-Bangladesh Trade Pact was also signed.

*
Areas of diagreement:*

1. A major area of contention has been the construction and operation of the Farakka Barrage by India to increase water supply in the river Hoogly. Bangladesh insists that it does not receive a fair share of the Ganga waters during the drier seasons, and gets flooded during the monsoons when India releases excess waters.
2. There have also been disputes regarding the transfer of Teen Bigha Corridor to Bangladesh. Part of Bangladesh is surrounded by the Indian state of West Bengal. On 26 June, 1992, India leased three bigha land to Bangladesh to connect this enclave with mainland Bangladesh. There is dispute regarding the indefinite nature of the lease.
3. Indian border force's killing of people while crossing the border has been the topic of disputes. In August 2008, Indian Border Security Force officials said that they killed 59 smugglers and illegal immigrants (34 Bangladeshis and 21 Indians) who were trying to cross the border between India and Bangladesh during a 6 month period.[2] On November 16, 2008, 3 people including a women and her child were shot dead in a Bangladeshi village by a drunken BSF soldier before he was apprehended [3].
4. Terrorist activities carried out by outfits based in both countries, like Banga Sena and Harkat-ul-Jihad-al-Islami.[4][5] Recently India and Bangladesh had agreed to jointly fight terrorism.[6]
5. The Sharing of Ganges Waters was also a matter of dispute.


----------



## dave

I think bangladesh and mexico on same position like lots of mexican stay in USA and send lots of money back to mexico. What about the bangladesh lots of bangladesh people in india too. Please put give some information on these issue.


----------



## Skeptic

dave said:


> I think bangladesh and mexico on same position like lots of mexican stay in USA and send lots of money back to mexico. What about the bangladesh lots of bangladesh people in india too. Please put give some information on these issue.



If you are comparing difference between economy of Us and Mexico with India and Bangladesh, it is a thoroughly poor assessment. US is a recognized global superpower, and India is striving still to be a regional power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

dave said:


> I think bangladesh and mexico on same position like lots of mexican stay in USA and send lots of money back to mexico. What about the bangladesh lots of bangladesh people in india too. Please put give some information on these issue.



Your assessment is wrong.
Bangladesh do earn huge amount of remittances but they are *not* from India,but from Middle eastern countries,Malaysia and off course USA and UK.


----------



## TopCat

dave said:


> I think bangladesh and mexico on same position like lots of mexican stay in USA and send lots of money back to mexico. What about the bangladesh lots of bangladesh people in india too. Please put give some information on these issue.



Day dreaming is good but wet dreaming needs a shower... Keep it up dude...


----------



## dave

Don't take personal i just need littel bit information that's all. Knowledge is treasure. By the way thanks for information


----------



## luckyy

dave said:


> I think bangladesh and mexico on same position like lots of mexican stay in USA and send lots of money back to mexico. What about the bangladesh lots of bangladesh people in india too. Please put give some information on these issue.



yes , lots of bangladesh people are in india , most of the these are found involved in criminal activities......


----------



## Raquib

luckyy said:


> yes , lots of bangladesh people are in india , most of the these are found involved in criminal activities......


and also lots of Indians are in Bangladesh and most of these are found involved in criminal activities...... cant deny that!!


----------



## vandemataram

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes a good question dimension117. These Indians are devious and cunning and must be confronted with a barrel of a gun.



As if you have the guts to do it ...


----------



## vandemataram

saadahmed said:


> Don't worry my friend.If India ever decides to completely halt water supply to Pakistan then of course Pakistanis will be thirsty but Indians will be drinking water full of radiation!



Accepted we shall drink water full of radiation, but my dear friend, people on our west must live to tell the tale of how it feels to be thirsty ...thank you


----------



## vandemataram

MBI Munshi said:


> India is a parasitic entity feeding off or exploiting Bangladesh. Your economic status and success is your elites ability to exploit its poor, its marginalized, its religious and ethnic minorities, the lower castes and also your neighbours. The injustice of India is shown by the thousands of farmers that commit suicide every year out of sheer desperation.



Who has not given you the capability to feed off your neighbours? Tell me his name ...who has asked you not to follow suit? Tell me ?


----------



## glitteringstar

dimension117 said:


> We are both victims of the same Indian terror. Alas what did we gain by deviding ourselves.


 
two cricket teams...
We have now double chances to win the world cup T20-20


----------



## glitteringstar

Oh...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
never knew that India playing the same game with bangladesh as it is playing with Pakistan. 
India has already blocked two of Pakistan's five main rivers and diverted them to rajasthan and drought prone areas. 
India is also building dam on more Pakistani rivers such as Neelum, Jhelum and Indus.
Bangladesh should protest to its full extent for its future generations and prosperity. 
India alone do not has all the rights on all the rivers of his neghbouring countries. Shame on India for such acts.


----------



## Jako

Infact shame on you for your lack of knowledge and bluffing character mr not so glittering star........study,study more.......thats all i can say.......learn bout the treaties.......try to understand the indian stand here.......then come and spit your poison......thnx


----------



## luckyy

glitteringstar said:


> Oh...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> never knew that India playing the same game with bangladesh as it is playing with Pakistan.
> India has already blocked two of Pakistan's five main rivers and diverted them to rajasthan and drought prone areas.
> India is also building dam on more Pakistani rivers such as Neelum, Jhelum and Indus.
> Bangladesh should protest to its full extent for its future generations and prosperity.
> India alone do not has all the rights on all the rivers of his neghbouring countries. Shame on India for such acts.


----------



## glitteringstar

luckyy said:


>


Just tell me if you have not blocked Ravi, Sutlej and Byaas river? i agree after a treaty with but are you following that treaty? 
where in treaty it is written that block the flow of Neelum river too after making 21 km long tunnel in the mountains and after then mix it with Jhelum so that in flood season the two rivers combinely hit Pakistan and in Dry Season no flow in neelum means no crops in neelum valley which is the area comprising of 1 lac population and that of fertile Neelum valley in the north will be dried up.


----------



## Cockpuncher

glitteringstar said:


> Just tell me if you have not blocked Ravi, Sutlej and Byaas river? i agree after a treaty with but are you following that treaty?
> where in treaty it is written that block the flow of Neelum river too after making 21 km long tunnel in the mountains and after then mix it with Jhelum so that in flood season the two rivers combinely hit Pakistan and in Dry Season no flow in neelum means no crops in neelum valley which is the area comprising of 1 lac population and that of fertile Neelum valley in the north will be dried up.



sorry man. its every country 4 himself. If the 1947 partition had not happened there would have been no such problem


----------



## typewriter

dimension117 said:


> We are both victims of the same Indian terror. Alas what did we gain by deviding ourselves. We are both simple targets for Indian terrorism and bullying. India wants to keep us both under its thumb.



You should have thought of that before you made a mess of yourselves in East Pakistan.

I think people do pay the price for not adhering to Democracy.


----------



## typewriter

glitteringstar said:


> Oh...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> never knew that India playing the same game with bangladesh as it is playing with Pakistan.
> India has already blocked two of Pakistan's five main rivers and diverted them to rajasthan and drought prone areas.
> India is also building dam on more Pakistani rivers such as Neelum, Jhelum and Indus.
> Bangladesh should protest to its full extent for its future generations and prosperity.
> India alone do not has all the rights on all the rivers of his neghbouring countries. Shame on India for such acts.



China is doing the same thing to India with the Bramhaputra. USA did the same thing to Baha California in mexico.

I think water wars are unavoidable until a global framework that is practically implemtable is worked out.

Until then, the group at the receiving end will always have to gripe about it. Which is actually unfortunate.


----------



## leonblack08

typewriter said:


> China is doing the same thing to India with the Bramhaputra. USA did the same thing to Baha California in mexico.
> 
> I think water wars are unavoidable until a global framework that is practically implemtable is worked out.
> 
> Until then, the group at the receiving end will always have to gripe about it. Which is actually unfortunate.



When China is doing the same against India,we are still on the receiving end.

But the problem can be solved if the countries stick to bi lateral agreements.But India is drawing all the water in summer and leaving very little for us whereas we are to get the majority according to the treaty.And in the rainy season they leave their gates open flooding our motherland.This is *totally unacceptable*.


----------



## Cockpuncher

leonblack08 said:


> When China is doing the same against India,we are still on the receiving end.
> 
> But the problem can be solved if the countries stick to bi lateral agreements.But India is drawing all the water in summer and leaving very little for us whereas we are to get the majority according to the treaty.And in the rainy season they leave their gates open flooding our motherland.This is *totally unacceptable*.



like i said, its every country 4 himself. If 1947 partition did not happen, we would not be facing these problems


----------



## Rajkumar

Cockpuncher said:


> like i said, its every country 4 himself. If 1947 partition did not happen, we would not be facing these problems



that is flawed logic. do you eriouly believe that.




leonblack08 said:


> When China is doing the same against India,we are still on the receiving end.
> 
> But the problem can be solved if the countries stick to bi lateral agreements.But India is drawing all the water in summer and leaving very little for us whereas we are to get the majority according to the treaty.And in the rainy season they leave their gates open flooding our motherland.This is *totally unacceptable*.




lets say dam is not there which means Bangladesh will be flooded like hell in rainy season.


----------



## glitteringstar

> lets say dam is not there which means Bangladesh will be flooded like hell in rainy season.


What a senseless comment.

It will be flooded more when you open your dam gates in rainy season to avoid flood and discharge excess waters from your area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Cockpuncher said:


> like i said, its every country 4 himself. If 1947 partition did not happen, we would not be facing these problems


You cant even think of doing this without consultation with every country in Europe. 
The difference between civilized and uncivilized manners.


----------



## TopCat

Rajkumar said:


> that is flawed logic. do you eriouly believe that.
> lets say dam is not there which means Bangladesh will be flooded like hell in rainy season.



Natural flood is not bad for Bangladesh rather good. That particular river feed 1/10th of the countries land (we call them Haor) which remains 20 feet under water for 6 months. we also receive huge amount of sediments from those river water which keeps our land above the sea level and drives the sea saline water out of the main land.


----------



## TopCat

typewriter said:


> China is doing the same thing to India with the Bramhaputra. USA did the same thing to Baha California in mexico.
> 
> I think water wars are unavoidable until a global framework that is practically implemtable is worked out.
> 
> Until then, the group at the receiving end will always have to gripe about it. Which is actually unfortunate.



China abandoned Bramhaputra project as there were too many protest from downstream countries. Rather they moved on to other internal river. Ohh dont bring USA here, they are far more rationale than we people and there are plenty of people in USA to speak for Mexico.


----------



## typewriter

iajdani said:


> Ohh dont bring USA here, they are far more rationale than we people and there are plenty of people in USA to speak for Mexico.



You think so? Don't u know anything about the rio grande issues?


----------



## Spitfighter

that's just nonsense, what would India achieve by turning Bangladesh into a desert? where would those people go? I'll give you a hint, up north. I don't think India is looking to feed anymore people than it has to. We have enough to deal with already. If this was true it would be front page of every news paper on the planet.


----------



## TopCat

typewriter said:


> You think so? Don't u know anything about the rio grande issues?



That was a border issue not a water issue.


----------



## typewriter

iajdani said:


> That was a border issue not a water issue.



Pl. read the book "Conflict on the Rio Grande: Water and the Law"

Water Rights War Rages on Faltering Rio Grande Water Rights War Rages on Faltering Rio Grande - The New York Times

It's not the border issue, though rio grande also serves as the border.

when it comes to water, everyone is equally suspicious of the other who has first access to it.


----------



## TopCat

typewriter said:


> Pl. read the book "Conflict on the Rio Grande: Water and the Law"
> 
> Water Rights War Rages on Faltering Rio Grande Water Rights War Rages on Faltering Rio Grande - The New York Times
> 
> It's not the border issue, though rio grande also serves as the border.
> 
> when it comes to water, everyone is equally suspicious of the other who has first access to it.



Yes I see the dispute and also I see how both the countries are working to keep the Rio Grande alive. Both country suppose to feed water from sources and mexico fell short in that.
But in our case India is working reletless to make our river die. First through withdrawing water from Ganges to Hugli then from Tista and now in Tipaimuk. Here is the difference which you cant grasp.


----------



## typewriter

iajdani said:


> Yes I see the dispute and also I see how both the countries are working to keep the Rio Grande alive. Both country suppose to feed water from sources and mexico fell short in that.
> But in our case India is working reletless to make our river die. First through withdrawing water from Ganges to Hugli then from Tista and now in Tipaimuk. Here is the difference which you cant grasp.



I don't think we are working overtime to starve bangladesh, it is just a case of bad planning on part of the politicos in India who seem unable to solve even the internal problems on water sharing, the cauvery water problem is one such example. More than sinister motives, I blame apathy of the babus to issues.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Tipai emits an air of eerie feelings*

India's secretive handling of Tipaimukh dam causing huge concern downstream




Thursday June 11 2009 00:09:59 AM BDT


Ignoring its promise, India in the last four years has refrained from sharing technical information with Bangladesh about building the Tipaimukh Dam in the bordering Manipur state, triggering public uncertainty and outcry over its possible negative impact on the neighbouring country.(The Daily Star)

While India has not started construction of Tipaimukh dam on the Barak river near Manipur-Mizoram border, it had floated international tender in 2005 and opened the bid in 2006 during the era of former BNP-Jamaat alliance rule.

In 2005, India promised to share with Bangladesh the project design, which is pending till date. Besides, the country also did not share any study report on the dam's impact on downstream regions.

Experts told The Daily Star the construction of Tipaimukh dam would impose a great environmental threat to Bangladesh as four major rivers in the Meghna basin -- the Meghna, Kalini, Surma and Kushiyara -- lie downstream the Barak, locally known as 'Ahu'.

Amid such concerns, the prime minister has recently said an all-party parliamentary committee will visit India to know about the issue. The schedule of this visit has not yet been set.

Indian response to Bangladesh's worries has so far been remained confined within officially informing the government that they have not started any construction yet.

"They also informed us that they would not construct the Phulertal barrage under the project," said Mir Sazzad Hossain, member of the Joint River Commission. 

At a Joint River Commission (JRC) meeting in September 2005 held in Dhaka India formally assured Bangladesh that they would not divert any water for their irrigation project, he said.

Hiding any information by the upper riparian countries about the use of common rivers is considered as violation of the international water management convention.

The expert warn of an increase in salinity in the Meghna-Surma basin, unusual floods in haor region, reduce in water flow in the Surma, Kushiyara and Meghna rivers in certain period, damage to the country's ecosystem and agriculture patterns in Sylhet region, among other impacts of the dam.

A chain of severe impacts is very likely as Bangladesh gets 7-8 percent of its river waters through the Barak.

Negative impacts of any large dam are very widely known around the globe. A detailed study by the World Dam Commission published in 2000 says adverse impacts of any large dams are irreversible for the lower riparian region.

The study after reviewing 1,000 dams from 79 countries concludes in its report: "The environmental impacts of dams are more negative than positive ones and in many cases dams have led to irreversible loss of species and ecosystems."

Indian High Commissioner to Dhaka Pinak Ranjan Chakrabarti at a meeting with Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain recently said though his country will have sole control over water flow at the proposed dam site, it would not make any barrage.

He also said Bangladesh would not be 'affected' by the dam.

However, experts fear once the dam is set up, it may reduce the natural monsoon flood patterns in the Sylhet region, adversely affecting cultivation and livelihoods on a vast scale.

"It will increase the risk of floods at the end of monsoon and hamper the agriculture patterns during winter," said Ainun Nishat, eminent river expert of the country.

Rainfall patterns are changing due to climate change and a lot of rainfall takes place at the end of monsoon, said Ainun Nishat. If it rains at the end of monsoon, it will open the spillway gates of the dam and unusual floods will occur here, he added.

They would preserve the water during monsoon after building the dam and release it in winter, which will increase the water flow downstream.

"The land downstream the Barak in Sylhet region is wetland, where people grow crops during winter when it gets dry. If they release water during winter the wetland will be inundated and it will be a great impact on our agriculture," Nishat warned.

An increase in water level in the winter will cause a major impact on the ecosystem if the wetland gets inundated, he added. 

He however said without checking every piece of information it is not possible to measure the total impact of Tipaimukh dam.

The experts fear India may hold up water flow during dry season and divert water at the proposed Phulertal Barrage 100 kilometres downstream Tipaimukh and 100 km upstream Amalshid in Sylhet.

The Phulertal barrage would have a direct bearing on the Surma, Kushiyara and Meghna rivers due to diversion of water for irrigation purposes in northeastern India. On hydropower component and rock fill dam, India claims no damage would occur to Bangladesh, but Bangladesh fears upstream water flow regulation.

Director General of Water Resources Planning Organisation (WARPO) Jalaluddin Md Abdul Hye said, "We don't have enough information to talk about the issue."

INTERNATIONAL CONVENTION AND 

GANGES WATER 

SHARING TREATY, 1996

According to the International Convention on Joint River Water, without the consent of the downstream river nation no single country alone can control the multi-nation rivers.

But India does not care for these international laws despite being a signatory of this convention.

If India constructs the dam without the consent of Bangladesh, it will also violate the article 9 of Bangladesh-India Ganges Water Sharing Treaty, 1996.

Asked about a possible solution, Ainun Nishat said the solution has to be political. He added in the Ganges Water Sharing Treaty both the countries agreed to manage all the joint rivers on bilateral basis.

"So under the Gages Water Sharing Treaty, both the country can resolve by sharing information and a joint team can study the adverse impacts on both the countries," Nishat added.

India handed over a number of primary project proposals to Bangladesh in 1979 and 1983. Later they conducted detailed studies about the project and completed the final design and environment impact assessment but did not share those with Bangladesh.

According to the primary project proposals, the height of the Tipaimukh damn was fixed at 161.8 metres and length 390 metres to contain at lest 15.9 million cubic metres of water.

ROLE OF THE FORMER GOVERNMENT

India completed the design and detailed studies and floated an international tender during the BNP-Jamaat rule, but the then government did not take up the issue properly.

At the 36th JRC meet held in Dhaka in September 2005, Bangladeshi delegates did not raise the Tipaimukh issue properly and failed to collect any information from their counterparts.

Just after two months India floated the international tender for the dam in November 2005, meaning they had nearly completed all the preparations during the JRC meet.

The then Indian water resources minister and JRC Co-chairman Priya Ranjan Dasmunsi at that meet said, "We'll present Tipaimukh's planned design to Bangladesh when it is prepared."

The Indian minister also committed to Bangladesh that they would not construct any barrage at Phulertal point as per their initial plan.

But just in next year, in July 2006, the pre-bid qualification of the tender for the first phase was opened. But the then BNP government did not conduct any technical study about the impacts of Tipaimukh or send any team to negotiate or visit the site.

Asked, Maj (retd) Hafizuddin, former water resources minister of the alliance government, said, "We repeatedly asked them to inform us about the Tipaimukh dam. But they didn't inform us anything, not even how much electricity they are going to produce."

"The Bangladesh governments are always in the dark about the issue," he observed.

About the JRC meet in 2005, he said the Indian minister assured that they would not build any barrage at Phulertal and they would inform later if they decide to build any barrage at any other point.

He added BNP will soon arrange a press conference on the issue.

INDIAN CITIZENS ALSO PROTESTING THE DAM

Information surfaced in different websites says several Indian organisations and civil society bodies are protesting the dam considering its negative impacts.

The websites also say the Expert Appraisal Committee (EAC) of India has found the design of the dam contains many errors, omissions, gaps, lacks in scientific rigour and falls far short of compliance of normative standards set by the scientific and academic community in India and the world.

The Action Committee Against Tipaimukh Dam (ACTIP), a platform protesting the dam, along with some other local committees from Manipur and Mizoram submitted a memorandum on March 14, 2007 to the president and prime minister of India in protest against the project.

They mentioned in their memorandum that once the project is implemented, an area of 286.20 square kilometres land will go under water forever. 

Eight villages situated in the Barak valley will be completely inundated leaving over 40,000 people landless and more than 90 villages, mostly in Tamenglong district, adversely affected. Besides, about 27,242 hectares of cultivable land will be lost.

The Barak waterfalls and Zeilad Lake, which are connected with the history of the Zeliangrong people, an indigenous community in India, will go forever underwater. All folklores and legends will have no monuments' proof and it will become a makeup story for the next generation.

In the memorandum they said the mega-dam proposed in Tipaimukh will smother this river, change its age-old knowable and reliable nature, and drown them all in sorrow forever.

The project is not for the common people, they said, appealing to the government to let the Ahu run free.

How far they have advanced could not be confirmed, but the project is scheduled to be completed by 2012, different websites mentioned.

Recently, the Indian high commissioner said most of the Bangladeshi experts are making comments without having adequate information.

In response to the envoy's remarks, this correspondent tried to reach him in Dhaka, but he was not available.

None of the other high officials at the Indian High Commission in Dhaka could be contacted for comments despite repeated attempts in the last three days.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=268297


----------



## HK-47

> China is doing the same thing to India with the Bramhaputra. USA did the same thing to Baha California in mexico.


two wrongs don't make a right.

and who the hell cares about what's going on in the West?They can all drink champagne for all I care.

The most interesting thing about this is how the beloved daughter of the father of the nation and the "girl on fire" going to handle the Indians about the dam.Mind you the finance minister have presented a very ambitious budget,and plans for saving the rivers.


----------



## Al-zakir

HK-47 said:


> the father of the nation



I don't think so. You can call him your father as much as you want. He is the father of awami and the like minded thus don't bring everyone to your thinking circle. Kapish........

Bangladesh Zindabad.........


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BNP seeks int'l censure on Tipaimukh dam*


Dhaka, June 13 (bdnews24.com)  BNP is urging the international community to speak out against India's construction of the Tipaimukh dam, saying it is a 'death trap' for Bangladesh.

The opposition party also urged the government once more to protest in strongest possible terms against the dam to the Indian government.

"The Tipaimukh dam is a death trap for the people of Bangladesh. We appeal to the international community to ask India stop construction," BNP secretary general Khandaker Delwar Hossain told a press conference on Saturday.

"The Awami League government must protest against the move immediately, or BNP along with the people will be forced to take whatever action is necessary to stop it," said Delwar.

Former water resources minister and BNP vice president Hafizuddin Ahmed, in a written statement, said the government must act instead of playing the 'blame game'.

He said all parties except the ruling Awami League had protested against the move.

Party chief Khaleda Zia had been protesting against the issue from the very beginning, said Hafiz, who was at one time ousted by Khaleda from the party as a 'reformist'.

"The BNP government during its first term protested to the Indian government against the dam twice on April 16 and May 18 in 1992," he said.

The former minister ruled out the statement by AL spokesperson Syed Ashraful Islam that discussion with India about the Tipaimukh dam had begun during a previous BNP administration.

"This is not true, it is a politically motivated statement," said Hafiz.

He said India conceived the Tipaimukh dam over the cross-boundary river Barak in the state of Manipur before the 1970's.

"After the formation of the Bangladesh-India Joint River Commission, the two countries discussed the issue in its first (June 25 and 26, 1972), seventh (February 28-March 2, 1974), eighth (June 6-12, 1974), tenth (August 29-september 2, 1974) and thirteenth (June 19-21, 1975) during none of which did the Awami League government oppose the project," the BNP leader said.

Hafiz said the fourteenth meeting of the commission (January 20-24, 1978) decided that an expert committee of Bangladesh and India would present a scrutiny report on the prposed dam.

"But the expert committee did not hold any meeting."

He said after 1975, successive governments of Bangladesh opposed the proposed dam and Fulertal barrage (some 30 kms from Tipaimukh dam), considering probable harm to the country.

"In 1988, the Bangladesh government requested the Indian government to stop withdrawing water from the Barak river and suppressing information on the project."

"But the Indian government did not reply," he said.

The former minister said Bangladesh sent a letter to India opposing the project on August 11, 2003 (during BNP's term) but again no response came from the Indian government.

India in the 35th and 36th meetings of the joint river commission assured that they would discuss with Bangladesh whether to withdraw water by constructing any structure on the river Barak.

"But there was no meeting of the commission in the last four years."

Hafiz said the construction of the dam would pose a serious threat to the environment and public life.

The construction of the dam is an obvious breach of the 9th article of the Farakka accord signed in 1966 and against international law, he said.

He asked the government to solve the problem and stop playing the "blame game".

Delwar said: "Awami League always remained quiet on the question of the dam as they act in the interests of India."

Saturday's press conference at the National Press Club was the first joint public appearance of Delwar and Hafiz since the 1/11 changeover in 2007.

BNP seeks int&#39;l censure on Tipaimukh dam :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

BNP and other parties need to come out and build a strong resistance against this dam and stooge Awami dalal. People of bd will support them on this issue.


----------



## leonblack08

*Political strategising against Tipaimukh Dam
*



THE Daily Star ran a comprehensive story on Thursday discussing how the Indian plan to build a dam on a river, shared by Bangladesh and India, *would create havoc in the environment and agriculture in the Sylhet region of Bangladesh*. As a student of international communication, I am wondering how to devise political strategies to face this.

The Farakka barrage, which India built on another common river -- the Ganges -- in the mid-1970s, had both environmental and political consequence on Bangladesh. It contributed to desertification in the northern part of the country and to the rise of right-wing politics that capitalises on people's religious sentiment and India's indifference to our legitimate concerns.

India's current plan to build a dam at Tipaimukh in its Mizoram state to produce electricity will bring environmental havoc to both Mizoram and Bangladesh. It may become another Farakka, both environmentally and politically. If the government fails to stand up to India on this, it may help the rightwing coalition led by the BNP to make a comeback.

The prime minister has suggested sending an all-party team to visit the dam site for an on-site inquiry to know the situation there. It is an important step in the right direction, but it is not enough. The government should also think about creating an expert committee to do a scientific study to understand how the proposed dam would impact the environment and agriculture in the adjacent areas.
*
Past experience of our dealings with India on various issues, from trading to water-sharing, suggests that we have always been under-prepared. Our political leadership, in both the secularist camp and the rightwing, has been naïve about the seriousness of the issues. And in many cases, our negotiators were not prepared with facts and documents to establish our position.*

To make your case in any negotiation, especially in international ones, you have to be well prepared. You can take it for granted that the negotiators from other countries will be thoroughly prepared. If you are not prepared with convincing evidence in support of your claims, nobody in the international arena will listen to you. *Small states like Bangladesh need to be more prepared than anyone else to offset the influence of big states in international politics.
*
The all-party political team, which the prime minister intends to create, could come up with political strategies to deal with this issue, while the expert body could conduct rigorous studies to assess the outcome of the proposed dam to help our negotiators with evidence. One political strategy may be to build solidarity with the people of Mizoram and civil society groups who are on the front-line against the dam.
*
The Tipaimukh dam is neither an AL issue nor a BNP issue; it is a national problem.* The actions of the BNP-led coalition on Indo-Bangla relationship issues have always been targeted to weaken the AL, labeling the latter as pro-India, instead of standing up to India. This strategy of the BNP-led coalition may have helped them gain political capital, but certainly did not help protect national interest. This time, people deserve to see a change for the sake of the nation.

If you are a realist, you can ask that if an emerging power like India moves along with building the dam, can we really stop them? I say we may fail or succeed. But we cannot know the outcome until we give it a try.

There is no doubt that India is a regional superpower, but we also have an ace up our sleeve. India may be a rising power, but it hardly has any friends in the region. We have been the best friend to them. The present government has taken many significant initiatives to stop anti-Indian elements from using our territories to conduct destructive activities. We need to think about what we are getting in return.

*Any study of Indo-Bangla relationship will reveal India's condescending attitude towards us. One big contribution India made was that it helped us get independence from Pakistan, although critics argue that if India did not have a geopolitical interest in severing Pakistan it would be of no help. After that, how did India treat us? India gave us a Farakka and has been preparing to offer another one.*

*We have a huge trade deficit with India. Indian border guards regularly kill our border forces. The mainstream Indian press hardly pays any attention to these Bangladesh related issues. Nevertheless, I think we want to be thankful for India's help in our liberation war. We are ready to stay as a friendly neighbour, but we also deserve to expect that our friendship does not bring disaster for us.*
*
If India keeps giving us Farakkas, we must **rethink **our friendship with India. We must rethink our foreign policy. Our policy toward India has been either cold or warm, depending on the parties in power in both Bangladesh and India. But this type of one-dimensional foreign policy is obsolete, given the current political and economic dynamics in the world.*

Omni-balancing could be the best strategy for our foreign policy. Small countries in many parts of the world pursue this strategy for protecting their national interests. Omni-balancing suggests that a small country should have equally friendly relationships with all the regional powers so that it could play one power against the other whenever necessary.

We already have the foundation for omni-balancing. It is now up to the AL government to decide whether it will pursue that path or not. The Tipaimukh dam presents a historic opportunity to the AL to further strengthen its image as a people's party by standing up to India. The foreign minister as the top diplomat of the country can take the lead. If the AL fails to seize this opportunity, the BNP-led coalition will reemerge as the protector of the national interest through anti-government demonstrations.

*A.J.M. Shafiul Alam Bhuiyan is a faculty member in the Department of Mass Communication and Journalism at the University of Dhaka. E-mail: abhuiyan@sfu.ca.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## TopCat

*PM urged to side with people on Tipaimukh issue*

Dhaka, June 15 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Former Transparency International, Bangladesh chairman professor* Muzaffer Ahmed on Monday asked prime minister Sheikh Hasina to side with the people on the issue of Tipaimukh dam project*. 

"People elected you to protect the interest of the country. Don't forget their interest. You have to take position against the construction of Tipaimukh dam alongside the people." 

"The dam project has turned into a life-threatening problem for us. It is not a political issue," he told a seminar on 'Tipaimukh dam: responsibilities of Bangladesh'. 

"All of us will have to protest against the project and launch a movement. Those who are on behalf of the project are not the friends of the country," Muzaffer said. 

The project will destroy the water sources and resources. The land, biodiversity and human resources will also be endangered. 

Not only Bangladesh many Indian states including Mizoram will be affected. People in Mizoram form human chains and rallies every day but neither the Bangladeshi nor the Indian media report them. 

"One can see the news on the websites of Mizoram," Muzafer said. 

He asked all to raise public awareness and hold protest rallies against the move. 

The ex-TIB chairman asked the MPs and cabinet members to work in the interests of the people. 

"*I request you who do not want to protect the interest of the country to quit the position*." 

Surma Kushiara Meghna Banchao Andolan organised the seminar at National Press Club.


----------



## Communist

@iajdani, 

Now you believe that India's sinister plan to turn parts of Bangladesh into desert? Well when a country does not care for its own tribal people of Mizoram, how can we expect it to be friendly with its neighboring nations?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

It will be a big loss for India if they go ahead with this project, transit or port, nothing will be materialized for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

iajdani said:


> It will be a big loss for India if they go ahead with this project, transit or port, nothing will be materialized for them.



Agreed. But iajdani no matter how we understand the negative impact of such water manipulating projects, India's policy makers and political leaders and also a big chunk of brainwashed nationalists do not realize that and they are deliberate in their attempt to enjoy their selfish sadistic measures. It is not that they do not know what suffering will be inflicted on others by their actions, as I said already, they are so notorious that they enjoy the helplessness of others and try to amuse themselves at the cost of delivering pain to others. All these they do because they know Bangladesh cannot afford hostility to India.


----------



## brahmastra

Communist said:


> Agreed. But iajdani no matter how we understand the negative impact of such water manipulating projects, India's policy makers and political leaders and also a big chunk of brainwashed nationalists do not realize that and they are deliberate in their attempt to enjoy their selfish sadistic measures. It is not that they do not know what suffering will be inflicted on others by their actions, as I said already, they are so notorious that they enjoy the helplessness of others and try to amuse themselves at the cost of delivering pain to others. All these they do because they know Bangladesh cannot afford hostility to India.



India must build it to give water to its poor people for drinking and irrigation.


----------



## Jako

brahmastra said:


> India must build it to give water to its poor people for drinking and irrigation.



yes true,but as humans we must also think of the interest of the poor people of bd in mind.....,..i know you'll come up next with theories like,survival of the fittest..........but this is nothing but brutality,i'm sure the goi led my mr Singh,wd take proper steps which will ensure the goods of both the poor people of india and bd.......afterall they are our good'ol neighbours....


----------



## nick

iajdani said:


> It will be a big loss for India if they go ahead with this project, transit or port, nothing will be materialized for them.



India won't get nothing of it. If they really choose the hard way,Bangladesh will change too for the next 50 years. At least India should keep that in mind that Bangladesh doesn't choose the "North Korea" type policy aligned with China and also have not started of using its geographic advantages.
*
Is India really that hungry to produce only 1500 megawatt of electricity when the Nuclear Suppliers Group is providing them uranium according to the US-India nuclear deal? Hahaha. No brother, If so then they are using those uraniums to increase its nuclear weapons stockpile for future strike against Pakistan and China- that's why Pakistan may be so concerned that they are building new nuclear facilities according to news and intelligence agencies.*

South asia can't and shouldn't afford that much blood anymore. We all gave lot of blood in the past 200 years.


----------



## TopCat

nick said:


> India won't get nothing of it. If they really choose the hard way,Bangladesh will change too for the next 50 years. At least India should keep that in mind that Bangladesh doesn't choose the "North Korea" type policy aligned with China and also have not started of using its geographic advantages.
> *
> Is India really that hungry to produce only 1500 megawatt of electricity when the Nuclear Suppliers Group is providing them uranium according to the US-India nuclear deal? Hahaha. No brother, If so then they are using those uraniums to increase its nuclear weapons stockpile for future strike against Pakistan and China- that's why Pakistan may be so concerned that they are building new nuclear facilities according to news and intelligence agencies.*
> 
> South asia can't and shouldn't afford that much blood anymore. We all gave lot of blood in the past 200 years.



It is very difficult for anybody in the world to do day to day business with India. No country except Israel, that selfish in nature as India. Really pathetic.


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> It is very difficult for anybody in the world to do day to day business with India. No country except Israel, that selfish in nature as India. Really pathetic.



I think we did have a brief discussion on this post. Off-topic - Point is, this dam has more national political agenda attached to it.

Coming to your post, can you eloborate on your point about world finding it diffiult to do day to day business with India. As of now i will ignore the point about being "Selfish in nature" as it will digress the topic in hand.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Khaleda writes to Manmohan on Tipai fears*


Mon, Jun 22nd, 2009 10:08 pm BdST

Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, Jun 22 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;Opposition chief Khaleda Zia on Monday wrote a letter to the Indian prime minister Manmohan Singh informing him of Bangladeshi people's concern over the proposed Tipaimukh dam on cross-border river Borak.

A team of the main opposition BNP dispatched the letter to the Indian high commissioner in the capital, party's officer secretary Rizvi Ahmed told bdnews24.com.

"[Khaleda] has informed the Indian prime minister about the possible environmental degradation if the dam is built and the Bangladeshi people's concern over the issue," Rizvi said.

Decision on writing to the Indian prime minister was taken recently in a meeting of the party's highest policymaking forum.

Common river Barak, which enters Bangladesh as Kushaira and Surma, carries seven to eight percent of Bangladesh's water supply. Hundreds of small rivers and water bodies are dependent on the river for water supply.

Environmentalists in Bangladesh fear that the drying up of the water bodies will lead to the unemployment of millions of people dependent on the water bodies.

Khaleda writes to Manmohan on Tipai fears :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::
*
I doubt Mr. Singh will give any thought of stooping this killer project however at least she is trying unlike la hasina. If India does implement this project which defiantly will cause damage to Bangladeshi river system similar to Farakka than anything goes to dis stable India. India shouldn't than cry about insurgent as it will be hard to stop hardcore nationalist. Good Luck *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

India has just become intolerable in its unilateral bulldozing imperialistic ambitions. There must be an anti-Indian fraternity among all Asian countries to resist such moves together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

India, says false propaganda.

Quoting from "The Hindu" newspaper ( The Hindu News Update Service ) :



> India has criticised the false "propaganda" against the cross-border Tipaimukh Dam in Manipur with its envoy in Dhaka, saying *Bangladesh was consulted on the construction of the structure meant for generating hydro-power.
> *
> "Recently, there has been a lot of agitation on the issue of Tipaimukh Dam... I would like to appeal to the friendly people of Bangladesh not to be misled by false propaganda," Indian High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty said here on Sunday at a function, joined by Bangladesh Foreign Minister Dipu Moni.
> 
> *"I would like to reiterate that it is a hydroelectric multipurpose project to produce electricity only (and) the project has no component of irrigation and involves no diversion of water for irrigation purposes,"* he said referring the construction of Tipaimukh dam in north-eastern India.
> 
> Mr. Chakravarty's comments came as the main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party of Khaleda Zia said they would seek the international community including the United Nations supports to hold back India from constructing the dam on the Barak River along the northeastern Bangladesh frontier threatening "exposing half of the country to desertification".
> 
> "Construction of a dam at Tipaimukh would be a death-trap for Bangladesh," BNP vice president Hafizuddin Ahmed told a press conference last week as several experts feared that the structure would hamper the river flow into Bangladesh.
> 
> Referring to minutes of past Joint River Commission meetings since 1970s, Chakravarty said *India had consulted Bangladesh about the construction of the dam.*
> *
> "The so-called water experts also say that India has violated international law. There is no binding international law on transnational rivers,"* the Indian envoy said.
> 
> Mr. Moni, however, did not make any comment on the issue but last week she said Dhaka would resolve through talks any dispute with New Delhi over interventions on common rivers.
> 
> "If the Tipaimukh or any other structure on upstream Indian regions threatens Bangladesh's interest, steps will be taken to resolve the dispute through talks," Mr. Moni had told reporters at central Chandpur district.
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina earlier this month said Bangladesh would form an all-party parliamentary committee to review the impact and fix the country's stance on an under-construction cross-border dam in India.
> 
> *"The government is going to form the all-party parliamentary committee to fix our stance on the Tipaimukh Dam issue," a prime minister's office spokesman quoted Ms. Hasina *as saying as the Indian envoy called on her.
> 
> The prime minister, he said, told the Indian envoy that the *committee would visit the dam area to review its impact on Bangladesh and submit a report to parliament suggesting, "what stance Bangladesh should take on the issue".*
> 
> BNP on Sunday said it would join the parliamentary team to visit Tipaimukh site in India if a neutral team of water experts was included in the delegation.


----------



## Contrarian

Weird people. Instead of focusing on the hundreds of issues they face, they come out with crazy stuff like India blocking their waters. They were proved wrong on the previous dam issue, they will be proved wrong on this one as well. India has clearly stated, there will be no water diversion, but Islamists like BNP need to keep the fire burning.


----------



## Nemesis

India is not trying to make Bangladesh a desert, India doesn't want to "kill-off" Bangladeshi's, will you people think logically for once? 

If the construction of the dam would indeed "make Bangladesh a desert", do you really think that for one instant India would go ahead with a project that would make India an international pariah? 



> India has just become intolerable in its unilateral bulldozing imperialistic ambitions. There must be an anti-Indian fraternity among all Asian countries to resist such moves together.



How about the anti - hindu zionist imperialist league? Does that work for you?


----------



## Stumper

Nemesis said:


> India is not trying to make Bangladesh a desert, India doesn't want to "kill-off" Bangladeshi's, will you people think logically for once?
> 
> If the construction of the dam would indeed "make Bangladesh a desert", do you really think that for one instant India would go ahead with a project that would make India an international pariah?
> 
> 
> 
> How about the anti - hindu zionist imperialist league? Does that work for you?



I'm against this Dam to start with. There are ecological implications for this Dam. whats steps are we taking to counter this?


----------



## Stumper

malaymishra123 said:


> l. India has clearly stated, there will be no water diversion, but Islamists like BNP need to keep the fire burning.



No. The protest is over long term eco implication's, which i believe is valid. Concern raised by BD is legitimate. I have issue with some name calling initiated by BD members here.

Here is a somewhat subjective view i found : 
Tipaimukh Dam FAQ : Effects and Politics The New Horizon


----------



## Al-zakir

malaymishra123 said:


> Weird people. Instead of focusing on the hundreds of issues they face, they come out with crazy stuff like India blocking their waters. They were proved wrong on the previous dam issue, they will be proved wrong on this one as well. India has clearly stated, there will be no water diversion, but Islamists like BNP need to keep the fire burning.



Yes sure blame the Islamist. Mighty India always right and we are always wrong. That exactly what your kind said about Farakka dam yet two of our major mighty river turning into a large lake. 

This dam not only will harm Bangladesh but also will harm eastern India. So go ahead and build this dam. It will be fastest way to cripple your eastern states.


----------



## Al-zakir

Nemesis said:


> India is not trying to make Bangladesh a desert, India doesn't want to "kill-off" Bangladeshi's, will you people think logically for once?
> 
> If the construction of the dam would indeed "make Bangladesh a desert", do you really think that for one instant India would go ahead with a project that would make India an international pariah?



India don't give a **** about it's neighbor or respect their sovereignty. If you recognize bd is a sovereign nation than you have to listen to our objection about this dam and it negative impact on our river system however if you don't think we are sovereign nation than you don't have to listen to us at all. 

It appear to us that India don't respect or give any sensible thought about our sovereignty. We might be small however we will make your life miserable when comes to our dignity and national pride.


----------



## TopCat

*Manipur team voices Tipai fear in Sylhet *

Staff Correspondent, SylhetA five-member delegation from the Indian state of Manipur and Assam yesterday urged Bangladeshi nationals--at home and abroad--to be united and protest against the much-talked-about Tipaimukh dam project.

They were addressing at a "Sanghati Samabesh" (solidarity meeting) at the seminar hall of Shahjalal University of Science and Technology (SUST) yesterday afternoon.

The team reached Sylhet Sunday to express solidarity with the anti-Tipaimukh dam campaign in Bangladesh.

The delegation includes Prof RK Ranjan Sinha of Earth Science Department of Manipur Central University, environmentalists Ramananda, Joseph Marr, Vikramjit and Arnab Dutta. Engineer Muhammad Hilal Uddin, coordinator of the Jatiya Tipaimukh Bandh Protirodh Committee accompanied the team to Sylhet.

The speakers said 57 percent dams in the world responsible for environmental degradation are in India and China. Now things are to be dealt internationally because Tipai project would just wreak havoc on Bangladesh.

"We are here to express our solidarity with Bangladeshi people'' said Prof Sinha. The project is not at all a viable one, he said, adding, "We want Bangladesh to sit with the Indian authorities to discuss the crucial issue. Besides, it is an issue of common rivers and India cannot make decisions alone."

A documentary on the protests against Tipaimukh project since its preparatory work began 10 years ago was also presented.

The speakers said there should be strong awareness against the Tipaimukh project. Disasters caused by our imprudent activities throughout the world have put the nature's balance at risk, they added. 

Emphasising the need for mutual interests they said as an upper riparian country India should consider Bangladesh's interest on moral ground since Indians would also be badly affected by the project. "We have to raise strong protest at home and abroad against the mega project for our survival," they asserted.

They further said the inhabitants of the country's northeast region including greater Sylhet and Mymensingh as well as whole Bangladesh and the Indian states of Assam and Manipur should raise strong protest against the project, since it would create catastrophe in the whole region. Already several Indian groups had registered their voice against the much talked about project. The speakers added that there should be a greater agitation against the controversial attempt.

The river bifurcates its way by the names of Surma and Kushiyara entering into Bangladesh territory. People of greater Sylhet region had been protesting the project since the news of approval of the project came to light years ago. 

Ilyas uddin Biswas of Sust chaired the programme while Sushanta Kumar Das, Aktarul Islam, Prof Kamal Ahmed Chowdhury, Yasmin Haque, CPB-District President Bedananda Bhattacharya and district Awami League Vice-president Abdus Jahir Chowdhury Sufian spoke, among others. MA Gani conducted the programme


*NE will be far better off with Bangladesh than India*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Tipaimukh Dam and Indian Envoy's Audacious Remarks*

Breaking Diplomatic Protocol

Wednesday June 24 2009 21:41:39 PM BDT

BY Dr K M A Malik, UK

The diplomatic heads of foreign embassies in Dhaka, particularly those of India, USA, EU, have often taken advantage of a weak political establishment of Bangladesh and indulged in activities unbecoming of proper diplomatic conventions and norms. They have taken partisan positions in respect of internal politics, favouring one political party against another, fomenting dissension and discord, and aggravating political crises. This they have done in the name of friendship to Bangladesh, but in reality the policy reflected a neo-colonial attitude on the part of powerful nations towards a relatively weak third world country struggling to protect its independence and to improve the socio-economic conditions of its people.

Bangladesh seems to be country where the foreign diplomats feel free to make public comments on each and every topic, without any consideration for the honour, dignity and sovereignty of the host country. The US and EU diplomats are relatively sophisticated not to use very crude words, although their purpose is to control the overall political direction of the country. But the diplomats from New Delhi who represent a new imperialist power in South Asia do not mince words about what Bangladesh should or should not do. The latest comments by Mr. Pinak R. Chakravarty, Indian High Commissioner in Dhaka, in a meeting of the so-called Bangladesh-India Friendship Society, is only an additional example of the policy of contempt Indian rulers hold for Bangladesh.

So what are the comments by Mr Chakravarty that are unacceptable to the people of Bangladesh? According to The Bangladesh Today (June 23, 2009) the Indian High Commissioner denied that there is any international law to stop the Tipaimukh Dam project [1]. Obviously, this is an expression of extreme arrogance and reflects the attitude of a bully. Whether there is any specific international written law, signed by both Bangladesh and India, is not the main point. The point is whether an upper riparian country has the monopoly over the water of a river that obstructs or reduces its flow into the lower riparian country to injure the latter's legitimate interests.

There are hundreds of examples all over the world where the water flows as well as the quality of water in international rivers have been jointly negotiated and agreed upon by the parties concerned so as not to derive unilateral advantages for one country and loss for another country. Why India has not bothered to involve Bangladesh in serious negotiations before any of its projects in international rivers? The answer probably lies in the mindset of New Delhi rulers that Bangladesh is not an independent country and that Indiaâs bigger size, greater economic, military and diplomatic might empower them to do whatever they wish to do in respect of the much smaller and weaker neighbour even it faces destruction and devastation. This type of policy is clearly unfair, immoral, and inconsistent with international norms and can be pursued only by a rogue power.

According to the news item in The Bangladesh Today referred to above, Mr. Chakravarty sharply criticised people who said the Tipaimukh dam would cause environmental disasters in the greater Sylhet region in Bangladesh. "It is unfortunate that there are some so-called water experts who make comments without considering some of the issues. "(They) are basically attempting to poison the minds of friendly people of Bangladesh against India." The high commissioner said both Bangladesh and India were getting due share of waters as per the Ganges water treaty singed by the previous Awami League government in 1996. "Some people in the country are trying to derive political mileage over the water share of common rivers.

The Indian envoy raises several interrelated points here. He dismisses those academics, researchers, journalists and policy makers who are talking and complaining about India's unfair water policy towards Bangladesh as ignorant, who are âattempting to poison the friendly people of Bangladesh against India. Such comments are not only untrue, these are also designed to discredit any attempt by Bangladeshi citizens (and also many Indian researchers and analysts) who oppose India's water aggression against Bangladesh, a process starting from 1975. Mr. Chakravarty (upper class Bengali Brahmin) thinks that the Bangladeshi people are still as ignorant as they were in 1947 and that the only âknowledgeable Bangladeshisâ are those who gather around the Indian table for crumbs.

Who are the people opposing the Tipaimukh Dam as well as India's other projects for unilateral withdrawal/diversion of waters from international rivers? Their list includes well known Professors like Muzaffar Ahmed, Emajuddin Ahmed, Moniruzzaman Miah, Mahbubullah, Aynun Nishat, Asif Nazrul, Jasim U Ahmed and Badrul Imam, journalists and columnists like Serajur Rahman, Farhad Mazhar, Mahmudur Rahman, Sadek Khan, Nurul Kabir and Rizwan Siddiqi, former secretaries having negotiating experience with Indian counterparts like Asafoddoulah and Shamsher M Chowdhury as well as prominent water experts like Dr. S. I. Khan and Tauhidul Anwar Khan. They have written numerous articles and participated in dozens of seminars and discussion meetings on the India-Bangladesh water issues and drawn attention to the implications and dangers of India's water policy [2]. Mr. Chakravarty may not like what these people say, but it a serious insult to our national prestige when a second grade foreign diplomat violates all diplomatic norms and practices and has the audacity to call them ignorant, and accusing them of trying to poison the minds of common people.

For the last few months, millions of people across the country including Dhaka, Sylhet, Rajshahi, Khulna and Chittagong, as well as thousands of overseas Bangladeshis are protesting against India's water policy. Protests have been organized in London, New York, Paris, Madrid, Rome and elsewhere by various political and community groups. These people are not inherently anti-Indian but seriously concerned about the disaster that the Tipaimukh Dam and India's other river projects would bring to Bangladesh. They do not belong to one particular political grouping to derive âpolitical mileage as alleged by the Indian envoy. On the contrary, they have different political opinions (right, centre and left) and all witnessed the effects of the Farakka Barrage and, therefore, they are seriously concerned about the effects of the Tipaimukh Dam.

The protests against the disastrous Farakka Barrage have been going on for years and by now everybody (even most pro-Indian Awami League supporters, except few quislings) know that the Barrage has caused irreparable damage to the river Padma and all of its branches by drying them up, causing silting, increasing salinity, lowering the ground water levels, damaging agriculture, ecology and environment in the whole region south of the Padma. The Bangladeshi âFriends of Indiaâ should have organized the meeting not in a five-star hotel in Dhaka but on the dried up river bed of the Padma so that Mr. Chakravarty could see that the devastation caused by Farakka is not hypothetical but real and the victims have no reason to be âfriendlyâ with India.

Pinak's deregoratory remarks about the people who oppose India's water aggression against Bangladesh as well as his criticism of the opposition BNP party have been widely condemned [3]. The only people who are conspicuously silent on Pinak's derogatory remarks are the leaders of the current pro-India government. They seem to be too willing to implement the Indian agenda rather than upholding the most vital national interest of the people [4]. Prime minister Sheikh Hasina Wajed and her party leaders always claim that they are the only people to stand firm against all foreign aggressive powers but in reality they have failed miserably to defend the legitimate interests of the Bangladeshi people, especially against the big bully next door.

During the first term of Sheikh Hasina's premiership (1996-2001), the government resisted many of India's demands on Bangladesh (corridor, use of Chittagong port, the Tata proposal, tri-nation gas pipeline, marginalizing the defence forces, etc] but the current government is behaving in an extremely subservient manner. Many ministers in Sheikh Hasina's present government (Dipu Moni, Faruk Khan, Abul Hussain and Ramesh C. Sen among others) have been speaking in a way that raises doubt about their competence and/or allegiance towards a truly sovereign Bangladesh state [4]. They are too eager to implement Indiaâs different covert and overt agenda at the expense of vital national interests of the Bangladeshi people.

The Indian envoy made the false and audacious remarks in the presence of foreign minister Dipu Moni and several other Awami League stalwarts. But, unfortunately, none of them contradicted the envoy. This and other incidents do suggest that the current Bangladesh government is most probably run by the Indian officials headed by Pinak R. Chakravarty and guided by New Delhiâs South Bloc. How long this situation would be tolerated by the people of Bangladesh remains to be seen.

References and notes:

[1] leading news.

[2] There are hundreds of reports and essays written by prominent authors and published in print and internet media. For a brief and thoughtful analysis of Indiaâs Water Aggression against Bangladesh, one may refer to a book by Dr. M. T. Hussain India's Farakka Barrage  Cold Blooded Murder of Bangladesh, Al Hilal Publishers Ltd, London, 1996 and an essay by Barrister MBI Munshi Water Scarcity and the Threat of Water Wars in South Asia  A Bangladeshh Perspective (http://deshcalling.blogspot.com/June 09, 2009. Many Indian authors have also written investigative reports that highlight the ill-effects of big dams and barrages.

[3] The New Nation - Internet Edition.

[4] For a partial record of these ministersâ subservience to Indian Embassy in Dhaka, see an article by Serajur Rahman (::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::).

[Cardiff, UK, 24 June 2009]

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=270951


----------



## leonblack08

*BNP wants 'meddling' Indian envoy removed*


*Tue, Jun 23rd, 2009 1:37 pm BdST*


Dhaka, June 23 (bdnews24.com)&#8211;*The parliamentary party of the main opposition BNP has demanded that Indian high commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty be withdrawn for what it said was his meddling in the internal affairs of Bangladesh.*

Opposition chief whip Jainal Abdin Farrouque made the demand on Tuesday on the grounds that Chakravarty had meddled in Bangladesh's internal affairs and made statements in breach of diplomatic etiquette.
*
"We want his immediate withdrawal as the envoy has been making comments for long violating diplomatic etiquette," *Farrouque told reporters at a briefing at the media centre at parliament building.

Chakravarty on June 21 at a seminar on South Asian connectivity had called the Bangladeshi water experts who opposed the controversial Tipaimukh dam *'so called experts'* in the presence of foreign minister Dipu Moni.

The whip alleged that the Indian envoy overstepped the line in his manners and comments after the Awami League government had assumed power.

*Farrouque said Chakravarty made such comments in presence of the foreign minister and accused her of 'unpardonable crime' for 'failing' to safeguard sovereignty.*

It has been proved that the minister cannot uphold the country's dignity, he said.

Replying to a question, Farrouque said they would return to parliament if they were provided 'respectable' numbers of front bench seats, opposition chief Khaleda Zia got adequate security and party adherents were allowed to enter her cantonment house.

MPs Barkatullah Bulu, Mahbubuddin Khokan, Shahid Uddin Chowdhury Anny and Nazimuddin Ahmed were, among others, present at the briefing.

BNP wants 'meddling' Indian envoy removed :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## third eye

PM suggests BNP send own Tipai team :: :: bdnews24.com ::

Dhaka, June 24 (bdnews24.com) - *Prime minister Sheikh Hasina has suggested the main opposition BNP send its own team of experts to visit the proposed Tipaimukh Dam site in India and report to the government.* 

The parliamentary team would also go, she told parliament on Wednesday. "And then the government will do whatever is in Bangladesh's best interests." 

The BNP was asked to provide their MPs' names to be co-opted onto the parliamentary committee that is set to visit the site, said Hasina. 

"But, they gave a list of experts instead. So we request that they themselves send an expert team to visit the dam." 

She said BNP wanted "to play games" without resolving the matter. "They were also in power, but they left office without settling the Tipaimukh issue." 

She said her party and her government would only work in the people's interest. "Awami League will never 'sell out' the country." 

Hitting out at BNP, who have been loud in their protests against the proposed Tipaimukh Dam, Hasina said *they came to power in 2001 offering to sell gas to India. *

She also took a swipe at the opposition party's criticism of the money whitening offer in the proposed budget. 

"They should not forget that the prime minister of the BNP government and her two sons, along with their finance minister and his son, whitened black money in the past." 

She criticised the opposition party for remaining away from parliament and said they were "playing a doll's game". 

bdnews24.com/ma/zr/rah/2305h


----------



## idune

third eye said:


> PM suggests BNP send own Tipai team :: [/url]
> 
> Dhaka, June 24 (bdnews24.com) - *Prime minister Sheikh Hasina has suggested the main opposition BNP send its own team of experts to visit the proposed Tipaimukh Dam site in India and report to the government.*
> 
> [



Those are just hallow words from prime indian stooge in Bangladesh to deceive people because resident indian con artist Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty already declared that nothing can stop Tipaimukh Dam.





> *No intl law can stop Tipaimukh: Pinak *
> 
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> Signalling Indias intransigent stance on the planned Tipaimukh dam over the cross-boundary river Barak, the Indian high commissioner to Bangladesh, Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty, said on Sunday that the project was meant for generating hydro-electricity and that there was no international law that could stop New Delhi from implementing it.
> 
> http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jun/22/front.html#3


----------



## third eye

idune said:


> Those are just hallow words from prime indian stooge in Bangladesh to deceive people because resident indian con artist Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty already declared that nothing can stop Tipaimukh Dam.



Then he must be sure of what he's saying .

What more can India do , it has sent data, asked BD to come & take a look. Even the BD PM has asked the opposition to go & see and suggest what shd be done. If this does not satisfy BD..unfortunate.


----------



## TopCat

third eye said:


> Then he must be sure of what he's saying .
> 
> What more can India do , it has sent data, asked BD to come & take a look. Even the BD PM has asked the opposition to go & see and suggest what shd be done. If this does not satisfy BD..unfortunate.



Basically, its unnecessary to send data or inviting Bangladeshis to visit the site. The bottom line is BD will not accept that project no matter how good it will do to India or no harm to Bangladesh. We had enough of Farakka and Tista. Just no more....


----------



## third eye

iajdani said:


> Basically, its unnecessary to send data or inviting Bangladeshis to visit the site. The bottom line is BD will not accept that project no matter how good it will do to India or no harm to Bangladesh. We had enough of Farakka and Tista. Just no more....



Well , if no rules are being violated, we all have to get used to our geography.


----------



## TopCat

third eye said:


> Well , if no rules are being violated, we all have to get used to our geography.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## third eye

iajdani said:


> Care to elaborate?



It obvious.


----------



## TopCat

third eye said:


> It obvious.



I dont see it


----------



## third eye

iajdani said:


> I dont see it



Good luck to you..


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> *NE will be far better off with Bangladesh than India*



Take care of your citizen's first. Let me see that.


----------



## khabib

malaymishra123 said:


> Weird people. Instead of focusing on the hundreds of issues they face, they come out with crazy stuff like India blocking their waters. They were proved wrong on the previous dam issue, they will be proved wrong on this one as well. India has clearly stated, there will be no water diversion, but Islamists like BNP need to keep the fire burning.



Bangladesh is already a desert during the time when we need the water most and is a flood area when we do not want the water. Did this sound wired to you being the citizen of the worst neighbor in the face of earth ( may be next to North Korea). 

My home is next to Padma and I know what have done the Farraka with the help of this AL govt. This is our problem the AL and india. Period.


----------



## sarthak

khabib said:


> Bangladesh is already a desert during the time when we need the water most and is a flood area when we do not want the water. Did this sound wired to you being the citizen of the worst neighbor in the face of earth ( may be next to North Korea).
> 
> My home is next to Padma and I know what have done the Farraka with the help of this AL govt. This is our problem the AL and india. Period.



Worst neighbour?? God knows who the worse neightbour is . You bangladeshis support terrorist groups in northeast india , pick up lame border disputes and expect us to do anything in ur favour??

If you think that insulting / abusing indians on this forum will make the indian govt change its mind , then go on . lets see whether it works or not. 
Anyways , let me tell you something . For the last 1 week , i'm getting water and electricity for less than 20 hours a day. India needs this water . I'm sure you would do the same if you were in our situation


----------



## TopCat

sarthak said:


> Worst neighbour?? God knows who the worse neightbour is . You bangladeshis support terrorist groups in northeast india , pick up lame border disputes and expect us to do anything in ur favour??
> 
> If you think that insulting / abusing indians on this forum will make the indian govt change its mind , then go on . lets see whether it works or not.
> Anyways , let me tell you something . For the last 1 week , i'm getting water and electricity for less than 20 hours a day. India needs this water . I'm sure* you would do the same if you were in our situation*



You are wrong on that. Sorry. India is the only country in the whole world doing this on international rivers. India is really a bad neighbour even worse than Myanmar. At least myanmarese border guard dont Slaughter people with knives or beat them to death. Animal of worse kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

iajdani said:


> You are wrong on that. Sorry. India is the only country in the whole world doing this on international rivers. India is really a bad neighbour even worse than Myanmar. At least myanmarese border guard dont Slaughter people with knives or beat them to death. Animal of worse kind.



do you have any bengalis across myanmar border??.......do bd-s do illegal trade or go illegally into burmese territory??........yes the bsf looks bad in quite a few occassions,but mostly they fire after repeated warnings........thats their duty........btw,china has been trying to do the same to the brahmaputra river for a long time,though that doesn't justify any bad by india


----------



## dave

U like it or not we r next door and we don't have Mahatma Gandhi or nehru anymore. days are gone if you give something you get something period. You have to take advantage. You have to solve your problem first and look for other people. We(Gandhi and nehru) try to too much about our neighbour what we get. This cross border terri from each side.


----------



## sarthak

iajdani said:


> You are wrong on that. Sorry. India is the only country in the whole world doing this on international rivers. India is really a bad neighbour even worse than Myanmar. At least myanmarese border guard dont Slaughter people with knives or beat them to death. Animal of worse kind.




Ha , you are funny dude. You talk about a few people being accidentally shot on the border. 
You forget about the thousands of indians which have been killed by bangladeshi terrorist groups like Hizbul. 
Along with this , we all know of the support u guys provide to seperatists in northeast india.

Unless you guys change your policies , i see no reason why india should behave differently. Sadly , Gandhi's policies dont work in today's world


----------



## A1Kaid

I have read some of the posts in this thread, and I have noticed many Hindu-Indian members threatening punishment against Bangladesh if Bangladesh does not adhere to India's regional plan and the construction of this new dam by India.

It is no surprise to me that Indians like to mingle and interfere in the affairs of smaller, weaker, and non-nuclear nations, in this case Bangladesh (though Nepal and Sri Lanka as well).


I advise the Indian members they ought to think twice before threatening Bangladesh, such Indian adventurism will be seen by the region as an act aggression. There will be harmful consequences for India, that is a guarantee.


India you need to learn the subcontinent does not belong to you, and you need to respect the water, air, and territorial rights of others. You have border disputes with Nepal (border cross-overs and incursions), China, and Pakistan.

It's funny how Indian's claim they are lions when they threaten a much weaker and fragile nation like Bangladesh but they dare not speak with the same vile tongue to Pakistan or China. (I am not saying India doesn't threaten Pakistan but the language is milder compared to how they address Bangladesh)


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> India is the only country in the whole world doing this on international rivers.


Oh is that so? Maybe you did not read this...
Water politics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
International waters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



iajdani said:


> India is really a bad neighbour even worse than Myanmar. At least myanmarese border guard dont Slaughter people with knives or beat them to death. Animal of worse kind.



Sorry, but BD past record is not something to be proud of. Right from supporting NE terrorist outfits .. straight upto your porus Borders which have allowed multiple lakhs of illegal BD aliens to creep in Indian cities.

Coming to border guards, just Google on BDR and check out allegations labeled against it. You will be surprised. In nut shell, guards at both end are crooks. BDR is no angel.


----------



## Stumper

A1Kaid said:


> I have read some of the posts in this thread, and I have noticed many Hindu-Indian members threatening punishment against Bangladesh if Bangladesh does not adhere to India's regional plan and the construction of this new dam by India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is no surprise to me that Indians like to mingle and interfere in the affairs of smaller, weaker, and non-nuclear nations, in this case Bangladesh (though Nepal and Sri Lanka as well).
> 
> 
> I advise the Indian members they ought to think twice before threatening Bangladesh, such Indian adventurism will be seen by the region as an act aggression. There will be harmful consequences for India, that is a guarantee.
> 
> 
> India you need to learn the subcontinent does not belong to you, and you need to respect the water, air, and territorial rights of others. You have border disputes with Nepal (border cross-overs and incursions), China, and Pakistan.
> 
> It's funny how Indian's claim they are lions when they threaten a much weaker and fragile nation like Bangladesh but they dare not speak with the same vile tongue to Pakistan or China. (I am not saying India doesn't threaten Pakistan but the language is milder compared to how they address Bangladesh)



A1: Please post the URL where you have come across such threats/claims.


----------



## sarthak

A1Kaid said:


> I have read some of the posts in this thread, and I have noticed many Hindu-Indian members threatening punishment against Bangladesh if Bangladesh does not adhere to India's regional plan and the construction of this new dam by India.
> 
> It is no surprise to me that Indians like to mingle and interfere in the affairs of smaller, weaker, and non-nuclear nations, in this case Bangladesh (though Nepal and Sri Lanka as well).
> 
> 
> I advise the Indian members they ought to think twice before threatening Bangladesh, such Indian adventurism will be seen by the region as an act aggression. There will be harmful consequences for India, that is a guarantee.
> 
> 
> India you need to learn the subcontinent does not belong to you, and you need to respect the water, air, and territorial rights of others. You have border disputes with Nepal (border cross-overs and incursions), China, and Pakistan.
> 
> It's funny how Indian's claim they are lions when they threaten a much weaker and fragile nation like Bangladesh but they dare not speak with the same vile tongue to Pakistan or China. (I am not saying India doesn't threaten Pakistan but the language is milder compared to how they address Bangladesh)




The subcontinent doesn't belong to us . But , india definetely belongs to us . Technically, india includes whatever lies on it including water resources.
Henceforth ,you cannot stop us from using it.
And you my friend should't be talking in thin air. india signed a water treaty with your country according to which , we are using only 20% of indus river water. Ive seriously never heard of a more idiotic water treaty. Dunno wats wrong with our leaders


----------



## idune

*Tipaimukh Dam: its nuts and bolts need dovetailing*

The controversial Tipaimukh Dam in the southwest of Manipur that India is planning to build faces severe criticism in Bangladesh as well as in India itself because of environmental and a host of other reasons. In the second part of the three-part article, Abdul Mannan discusses some pertinent issues with regards to the project.


*Fulertal Barrage: *The issue is still indiscreet. Very little details are so far known. Neither its aims nor the objectives have been made clear. The Barrage is 100 km (app.) downstream diagonally of Tipaimukh Dam and 100 km diagonally upstream of Amalshid in Sylhet. It is apprehended that India may regulate water flow at the Dam and then divert it to the Fulertal Barrage, thus having direct bearing on the flow of Surma, Kushiyara and Meghna rivers invariably affecting total ecosystem in all spheres for the 1/3 area of Bangladesh.

*Earthquake risks:* In the N-E regions earthquake risks zone i.e. Surma Basin, major events are controlled by Dauki Fault system i.e. zone 1 comprising NE region of Bangladesh. With the presence of Dauki Fault system of Eastern Sylhet and the deep seated Sylhet Fault and proximity to the Jaflong Thrust, Naga Thrust and Disang Thrust, it is a zone of high seismic risk with a basic co-efficient of 0.08.

Geographic and topographic features at Tipaimukh and adjoining areas are noteworthy due to drainage pattern of Barak river and structural and tectonic lineaments of the region. Moreover, the main Barak river opposite to Tuivai river is also controlled by Barak-Makru Thrust Fault. Barak river course and its tributary system are controlled by faults and fractures causing localised shifting and deflection of main river course rendering such faults as potential focal or epicentres of earthquakes.

Thus, having considered the issue of high seismic risk with basic co-efficient of 0.08, past records of earthquakes in the region over last 200 years, the volume and weight of water containment up the Dam at 16 m cu m and weight load of rocks of the Mega Dam at 25 m MT (app.), Tipaimukh Dams axis falling on a fault line likely to be the epicentre, an earthquake of 7 plus Richter Scale dimension will play havoc with the load and onrush of 16 m cu m water of the reservoir followed by heavy rush of upstream water and weight load of 25 m MT rocks frictioned to pieces, up and down, rushing towards Bangladesh at great speed and thus, posing as a serious threat.

*Impacts of the mega dam at Tipaimukh*
(i) Tipaimukh Dam without operation of Fulertal Barrage: It means supposedly no withdrawal of water up or downstream before the flow enters Bangladesh border. Based on the theory of constancy, the water flow quantity for the year as a whole will not fluctuate much. But variation will occur season wise specially due to the controlled and regulated release of water through the turbines and spillway gates. Thus, the age-old natural flow of the river water will turn into an unnatural one.

The following issues are needed to be borne in mind here:

*a.* the situation at a hydropower generation of 412 MW (most likely generation will be kept at 412 MW until Fulertal Barrage goes into operation and starts withdrawal of water downstream of the Dam).
*b.* the situation at generation of hydropower of 1200 MW (80 per cent of 1500 MW).
*c.* Season i.e. rain falls in monsoon, post monsoon and winter periods.
*Scenario I(A):*- Only dam and no barrage. (at a hydropower generation of 412 MW)
Monsoon period: Water level will be maintained up the Dam point reservoir utilising excess water of the monsoon rainfalls giving an effect of less water flow to Bangladesh than normal flow Bangladesh experiences now during the monsoon. Excessive rainfalls may cause release of more water through the spillway gates. Water will pass through the Dam downstream in two ways i.e. through the turbines after generation of hydropower and excess water from the reservoir up the Dam through the spillway gates. Obviously, there is bound to be siltation of rivers downstream in Bangladesh.
Post monsoon period: Due to global climate change (e.g. CFC emission etc.) distortion in the pattern of rainfalls has been taking place resulting into excess rainfalls at the end of monsoon and will necessitate release of excess water through the spillway gates of the Dam and may create unusual and unnatural off-monsoon floods in Bangladesh. Thus the wetlands of Surma-Kushiayara basin will experience waterlogged, water holds, rendering the wet land unsuitable for early cultivation which hitherto the people of this area have been doing from time immemorial. Hence, there will be less or no crops.
Winter period: The level of water at the reservoir up the Dam and level of turbine operation for hydropower generation of 412 MW are likely to have a little more quantity of water than we are set now in the winter, but much will depend upon release of water through the turbines and, if any, through the spillway gates. However, we cannot afford to turn blind eye to an opposite scenario, when we may have less water, even in winter, due to any make-up filling of water in the reservoir up the Dam and the level of operation of the turbines.
The basic issue here is that flow pattern will change due to manmade dam disrupting God-made natural flow. In a nutshell, to obtain our legitimate share of water flow, we shall have to depend upon the mercy of the Indian authority who will control and regulate the flow through the Dam.
Regulated flow entailing change in the pattern of flow will do a lot of harm due to:
Reduction in agri-crops, loss in navigability, less water availability, siltation of river beds, off-season floods, dwindlement of fisheries, lower ground water with more arsenic contamination and as a whole Bangladesh will undergo a total adverse change in pattern of the ecosystem.
*Scenario I(B):* The scenario here is as that of I(A) above except that hydropower generation will be for 1200 MW.
The situation is likely to be similar to that of I(A), (a), (b) and (c) above with perhaps, more variation in pattern of flow due to maintenance of level of water in the reservoir up the Dam, more variation in releasing water through the turbines and spillway gates.
*Scenario II:** Operation of the Dam and the Fulertal Barrage through withdrawal of water at downstream of the Dam. (Here it has been assumed that hydropower generation will be to the level of 1200 MW involving maintenance of higher level of water in the reservoir up the Dam.)*

Monsoon period: Heavy withdrawal of water coming out at the turbines as well as spillway gates will be diverted at downstream of the Dam to the Fulertal Barrage leaving little share of the water flow for Bangladesh. Hence there will be reduction in water flow for Bangladesh. Only very unusual and heavy rainfalls uncontainable and unmanageable at the reservoir up the Dam also imposing at the Fulertal Barrage a threat towards floods, an increase water flow will be released towards Bangladesh causing havocs of floods.

Post-monsoon period: Depending upon rainfalls, manageability of water level at the Dam as well as that at the Barrage, our wetlands of the Surma/Kushiyara Basin may be exempted from excess water i.e. no water-holds thus enabling early cultivation. However, unnatural and heavy rainfalls may reverse the situation and cause formation of water-holds in the haor areas.

*Winter period:* *Heavy withdrawal upstream for the Fulertal Barrage may leave little or nothing for Bangladesh at the downstream. Literally, 1/3 Bangladesh is likely to go under the process of desertification ensuing a total collapse for 1/3 of Bangladesh.*
*Adverse effects upon various areas and disciplines like agriculture, fisheries, water resources, navigability, ground water level, livelihood etc. have been highlighted earlier. These will need minor adjustments here and there for different scenarios mentioned above.*

Generation of Hydropower: The capacity designed is 1500 MW @ 80 per cent = 1200 MW (assumed). But the proposed firm generation set at only 412 MW is more intriguing.

Of the expected generation of 412 MW, Manipur has been offered 40 MW free to appease the people there. Thereafter how much India can afford to sell to Bangladesh and at what price, inclusive of the installation of transmission line up to the border and absorption of its cost in the price, needs to be looked at with a grain of salt.
Abdul Mannan is a former lawmaker and state minister for civil aviation and tourism

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jun/29/oped.html


----------



## ironman

*Tipai team leaves for India​*
A 10-member parliamentary delegation formed to visit the Tipaimukh dam site in India left Dhaka this morning.

*Dhaka, July 29 *: A 10-member parliamentary delegation formed to visit the Tipaimukh dam site in India left Dhaka this morning.

According to the Daily Star, the team is led by Abdur Razzak, president of the parliamentary standing committee on water resources ministry.

The Bangladeshi delegation will meet India's External Affairs Minister S.M. Krishna in New Delhi this evening.

"We will seek information on the Tipaimukh dam from India giving highest importance to our country's interest," Razzak, also a former water resources minister, told reporters moments before flying off to India at the Zia International Airport.

Bangladesh will seek Indian assurance that water from trans-boundary rivers will not be diverted, and will propose a joint study for assessing the impacts of controversial Tipaimukh dam.

The delegation expects to get from the Indian authorities a first hand appraisal of the geo-environmental impacts of the largest hydroelectric project in the eastern part of that country.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has asked Razzaq to get a clear picture of the Indian dam plan, for removing all confusions about it.

The visit takes place amid mounting concerns both in Bangladesh and northeastern India over the probable environmental cost of the high dam to be constructed 500 metres downstream of the confluence of Tuivai and Barak rivers in the Indian district of Churachanpur near the Manipur-Mizoram border.

Barak is the source of water for both the Surma and Kushiyara two major rivers that enter Bangladesh through Sylhet borders, meeting together further downstream to constitute the Meghna river.

India plans to complete constructing the dam in 87 months at a cost of 5,855.83 crore Indian rupees to generate up to 1,500 megawatts of hydroelectric power.

While India dispels environmental concerns claiming to have no intention to retain and redirect the normal water flow of the trans-boundary river, Bangladesh is concerned about the prospect that India might build a barrage as a part of the Tipaimukh project, 100 kilometres downstream at Fulertal, for using the Barak water for irrigation purposes.

The visiting delegation is also expected to call on the Indian energy minister. On Friday, they will fly to Guwahati, and then to the proposed dam site.

The team is expected back in Dhaka on August 3 and will submit a report to the prime minister.

Other lawmakers included in the delegation are Awami League's Abdur Rahman, and AKM Fazlul Haq, Jatiya Party's ABM Ruhul Amin Hawlader, and an independent lawmaker Fazlul Azim. The expert delegates are Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology Professor Monwar Hossain, and Sajjad Hossain of Bangladesh-India Joint Rivers Commission. The water resources secretary, and a director general of the foreign ministry are also in the team.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Assam joins Manipur to decry Tipaimukh dam project *

As a result the anti-dam movement will gain momentum and pressure will be exerted on the Indian government







Wednesday July 29 2009 10:30:14 AM BDT


Organised movement against construction of Tipaimukh Dam has begun at Cachar in the Indian state of Assam, Although there has been movement against the proposed dam in Manipur state of India for over two decades people of Cachar in Assam favoured construction of this dam.(The Independent ) 

Different environmental organisations of Cachar at a joint meeting with the Monipur groups which are opposed to the construction of the dam yesterday decided to wage movement against this project. These environmental organisations alleged that the government had given a wrong idea about the benefit of the dam to the down stream people for long, according to the BBC monitored in Dhaka yesterday. 

Leader of the Anti-Tipai Dam Project Ramananda said "Down stream communities of different races and environmental organisations at yesterday's meeting decided to join anti-dam movement. People of Barak's upper region in Manipur have been waging movement for a long time. Anti-dam movement has begun in Bangladesh. Now the people of downstream Cachar region have joined this movement. 

As a result the anti-dam movement will gain momentum and pressure will be exerted on the government to abandon this project, the BBC said.

One environmental activist of Shilchar said the proposed dam will fail to control flood. In dry season the whole Barak valley including Bangladesh will be in water crisis. Boro cultivation in the down stream region will be affected. Above all, if the dam collapses the whole downstream region will be destroyed.


http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=277048


----------



## eastwatch

I just cannot understand why the BD govt is sending a Parliamentary non-technical team to Tipaimukhi in India. It is obvious that the dam will hurt Bangladesh. 

During monsoon period, India will allow undisturbed flow, but it will be different during dry season. Since electricity is more needed in the daytime, therefore, Tipaimukhi will allow flow by day. But, the flow will remain stopped at night, because electricity is not needed in those hours. 

So, this simple arithmatic shows that the average flow of water during the dry period of 6 months, BD will be deprived of at least 50&#37; of its water. But, this is the period when Sylhet area needs water more than anytime else. 

Seems India is intent on making Bangladesh a country with no future for its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HK-47

> Right from supporting NE terrorist outfits .. straight upto your porus Borders which have allowed multiple lakhs of illegal BD aliens to creep in Indian cities.


you are not innocent either,Indians supported the CHT insurgents.As for the allegations they are all by the Indian media and even the western sources quote Indian media but whatever our faults (or more specifically the government's and that includes water management issues) this doesn't at all justify the Indian plan of withdrawing waters.Transboundary rivers are not regarded as the sole property of any nation.

This will be the final nail on the coffin on us.The country's agri sector will be gone within the next five years.Not only that;the beloved daughter of the father of the nation (sigh) would be voted out in the next election.Anti-India sentiments will eventually spread out throughout the country.



> India is the only country in the whole world doing this on international rivers.


wrong.It's true they have water withdrawal issues with both BD and Pak.But they are the not the only ones withdrawing.Egypt did too and that harmed the lower riparian countries.France and Germany did it to the Netherlands and that's why the Dutch helps us so much.
The US once wanted but I think they later withdrew from building a dam on a trans boundary river shared with Mexico.


Water treaties are useless.There are varying viewpoints of how the Ganges treaty was upheld by the Indians most say it wasn't some say it was in a way.


----------



## eastwatch

INDIA WON'T DIVERT WATER FROM TIPAI
Bangladesh team assured in 2nd day's talks; site visit today 
Pallab Bhattacharya, New Delhi

India yesterday assured Bangladesh that there would be no diversion of water flow due to the Tipaimukh hydropower project on the Barak river in Manipur.

The assurance came during a meeting between Indian Power Minister Sushil Kumar Shinde and the 10-member Bangladesh parliament delegation at the Shram-Shakti Bhawan that houses the Indian power ministry.

India also said no construction work has started at the dam site in Manipur. 

During the nearly 45-minute meeting, Indian officials shared with the Bangladeshi lawmakers data regarding water flow in the Barak during all seasons, including the mean water flow and lean season flow, Indian officials said.

They ruled out any diversion of water because of the project and in fact insisted that it will be beneficial for Bangladesh because it will help control the flood downstream and maintain a higher level of water in the Barak during the lean season feeding the Surma and Kushiyara rivers. 

This is a significant development against the backdrop of worries in Bangladesh that the possible effects the Tipaimukh project would have on flow of water in the Barak and consequently the Surma and the Kushiyara and the Sylhet region. 

The Bangladeshi MPs raised a number of queries regarding the project and articulated their concerns over certain areas, to which the Indian power minister and officials responded.

Emerging from the meeting, delegation and senior Awami League leader Abdur Razzak told reporters that, "India has once again assured us that no irrigation project would be constructed upstream or downstream of the Tipaimukh project.

Referring to his meetings with Indian External Affairs Minister SM Krishna Wednesday evening and Shinde yesterday morning, Razzak said both the leaders have assured that India would not do anything which would harm the interests of Bangladesh.

"Whatever they [India] do, they will do through discussions with Bangladesh," he said, adding, "All issues can be resolved through talks." 

The delegation's yesterday's meeting with the Indian power minister was also attended by officials of India's National Hydro Power Corporation, which will execute the Tipaimukh project, and external affairs ministry. 

Indian officials said the Bangladeshi parliamentarians yesterday, "appeared satisfied by our replies".

They said New Delhi has been very transparent by inviting the parliamentary team from Bangladesh and sharing with it the data on the Tipaimukh project and allowing it to visit the project site.

This was done as a "gesture of goodwill" towards the new government in Bangladesh, they said.

India is ready to share more information on specific aspects of the project if Bangladesh wishes, said the officials.

The meeting with the Indian power minister was the high-point of the second day of the five-day visit of the delegation which later left for Guwahati in Assam where they will have a night's halt before flying to Tipaimukh project this morning.

The Daily Star - Details News
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I find all those Indian 'goodwill gestures' as nothing but hoax. This is a typical example of "Goru Mere Juta Dan." For the non-Bangalis, the meaning is something like, you kill somebody's cow and then try to make him happy by gifting a pair of shoes made of that cow hide.

I stick to my opinion that when this Tipai Dam is commissioned, water flow will be reduced by at least 50% during the lean season. However, Awami Chamchas are there in Delhi to celebrate with the Indians. If Tipai dam is not protested by AL govt and as a result, BD suffers, then there will be another 1975 killing. These Munafiqs should be wiped out without mercy.


----------



## Al-zakir

Welcome to PDF.



eastwatch said:


> I find all those Indian 'goodwill gestures' as nothing but hoax. This is a typical example of "Goru Mere Juta Dan." For the non-Bangalis, the meaning is something like, you kill somebody's cow and then try to make him happy by gifting a pair of shoes made of that cow hide.



History is being repeating it self. India has said same before construciton of Farakka dam. Musjib being true dalal and Indirah's chamca allowed his master to build that dam with out any objection so we have seen the devastion result on bd's ecological system. India is building another farakka yet awami being Hereditary dalal turning blind eye even though we know this will end of green bd. 



eastwatch said:


> I stick to my opinion that when this Tipai Dam is commissioned, water flow will be reduced by at least 50% during the lean season. However, Awami Chamchas are there in Delhi to celebrate with the Indians. If Tipai dam is not protested by AL govt and as a result, BD suffers, then there will be another 1975 killing. These Munafiqs should be wiped out without mercy



Murhaba Bhai. Finally I feel relieved a I also have been advocating such action. A revolution indeed needed to wipe them malaun lovers once for all. We can not be a true independent nation with these munafiq looming around like rats and awara dogs.

This parliamentary body lead by kalia Razzak is nothing but a tea party, picnic and sight seeing pleasure prove. Kalia Razzak can not even say one english word or understand the meaning of technical committee and this monkey has gone to save bd's interest. Give me a break. 
Bharati dala AL already promised to their master free pass with excange of power and so it has already started. Army being withdrawn from CHT as we speak even though we know there is an active separatist group. If these dalal are to continue with their master agenda than bd will turn into another sikkom. 

There is not much can be done about India however first step would be cut the throat of top brass awami munafiqs who does politics with our Sovereignty.

Brother also notice. Law has just been pass to give sick(as i refused call him sheik) entire family including grand childrens kingship status. Since when La-hasina become queen of BD. Now why should we bd's tolerate this bs? This also emphasize that a revolution is indeed need to wipe them bastards.


----------



## khabib

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I find all those Indian 'goodwill gestures' as nothing but hoax. This is a typical example of "Goru Mere Juta Dan." For the non-Bangalis, the meaning is something like, you kill somebody's cow and then try to make him happy by gifting a pair of shoes made of that cow hide.

I stick to my opinion that when this Tipai Dam is commissioned, water flow will be reduced by at least 50% during the lean season. However, Awami Chamchas are there in Delhi to celebrate with the Indians. If Tipai dam is not protested by AL govt and as a result, BD suffers, then there will be another 1975 killing. These Munafiqs should be wiped out without mercy.[/QUOTE]


Daily star and Prothom Alo news papers are the one of the biggest influencial dalal of india inside BD.


----------



## eastwatch

Wednesday, June 24, 2009
Due to the raising debate about the Tipaimukh Dam, The Daily Star found the following call-in show from Voice of America (VOA) interesting and felt that it should be shared with the readers.

Tipaimukh Dam in India : Its Impact By Masuma Khatun, VOA, Washington DC

Our call in show on the proposed Tipaimukh Dam in India and its impact raised many questions in the program . Listeners from Banglades , India and from different part of the world asked questions about the feasibility of the proposed dam, its impact on the environment and other related matters.

Our guests were Dr Ainun Nishat, Country Representative, International Union for Conservation of Nature and formerProfessor of Bangladesh Engineering University. Dhaka, Dr Ashish Mazumdar, Director, School of Water Resources Engineering, Jadavpur University, Kolkata and r Sufian Khondker, Senior Associate and Chief Water Resources Engineer, Dewberry, New York.While answering questions from our listeners, they discussed at length the proposedTipai Mukh Dam.

It may be mentioned that the proposed Tipaimukh dam is to be located 500 metres downstream from the confluence of Barak and Tuivai rivers, and lies on the south-western corner of Manipur State (24°14¢N and 93°1.3¢E approximately). It is a huge earth dam (rock-fill with central impervious core) having an altitude of about 180 M above the sea-level with a maximum reservoir level of 178m and 136m as the MDDL (minimum draw down level). The dam was originally conceived to only contain the flood water in the Cachar plains of Assam but later on, emphasis has been placed on hydroelectric power generation, having an installation capacity of 1500MW with only a firm generation of 412MW (less than 30 per cent of installed capacity).

Over the past decade and half, the issue of Tipaimukh dam has created a lot of disenchantment in regard to scientific, technical, economic and environmental feasibility of the dam especially concerning with the state of Manipur. Objections are being raised in the downstream country Bangladesh too about this Tipai Mukh Dam with the fear that the dam may reduce the flow of water in Bangladesh causing severe ecological and humanitarian problem.

Source: This Week?s Call-in Show : Tipaimukh Dam in India : Its Impact


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*India secretly hands over Tipai project to state-owned entity *

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE

Moinuddin Naser 


Just prior to the visit of the Bangladesh parliamentary team to India to discuss the Tipaimukh dam issue, India's state-owned hydro-electric entity National Hydel Power Company (NHPC) completed a deal on takeover of the 1,500 mw Tipaimukh hydel project involving Rs 9,000 crore in Manipur from the North Eastern Electric Power Corporation (NEEPCO).

The NHPC also initiated a joint venture, Loktak Downstream Project, with the Manipur state government to construct a barrage for withdrawal of water for irrigation purpose. The hydel project with a barrage component will definitely turn Bangladesh's north-eastern part into a dry region. It is feared that the Bangladesh parliamentary team was not allowed to land at Tipaimukh as the barrage component of the project could be exposed. Though India cares a little about Bangladesh's endorsement regarding the project, they do not want to give the chance of raising a hue and cry on this issue. The NHPC has also entered into talks with the Nepali government for taking up new hydro-electric projects there, which will obstruct the normal flow of the Himalayan rivers enormously.

According to knowledgeable sources, this development in implementing the Tipaimukh Project has made the whole exercise of negotiation between India and Bangladesh over the Tipaimukh project a kind of hoax. India is more than adamant in implementing the project by giving a damn to the demand and the necessity of Bangladesh.

According to a report published in the Indian Economic Times on July 22, 2009 NHPC chairman and managing director Mr S K Garg confirmed the developments relating to implementing the Tipaimukh Dam and said: "The project Tipaimukh will now be developed jointly by NHPC, SJVL (a joint venture) and the Manipur government. This project's foundation stone was laid in 2006 but nothing else has happened since then. This forced the state government to hand it over to NHPC."

"The Manipur government has decided to hand over the project to NHPC. We will hold 69 per cent stake in the company, while SJVL will be holding another 26 per cent. The Manipur government, on the other hand, will hold the remaining 5 per cent stake in the new JV," he added.

The project is estimated to cost about Rs 9,000 crore and NEEPCO, which had originally conceived the idea of the hydel plant, already invested about Rs 5-6 crore in preparing the detailed project report, which has also been approved.

Incidentally, the NHPC has recently formed the other 74:26 JV, Loktak Downstream Project, with the Manipur government for a 66mw project.

Interestingly, the Economic Times report added: The hydel power company has firmed up investments of Rs 70,000 crore till 2020 to emerge a 20,000 mw power company. During the current Five-Year Plan period, NHPC has firmed up plans of investing about Rs 21,000 crore in 11 projects totalling 4,622 mw. During the 12th Plan period, it will take up 16 new projects totalling 14,000 mw, which will require a total investment of Rs 70,000 crore.

However, completion of these 16 projects is likely to linger to the 13th Plan period. "During the 12th Plan period, we will spend about Rs 30,000 crore, of which 70 percent will come from debt, while the rest will be in the form of equity."

"The Centre has allowed the NHPC to divest maximum 24 per cent stake. Next month, when the IPO hits the market, the government's holding will come down to 86.3 per cent. The rest of 10 per cent will be done as and when we require additional funds for our projects," said Mr Garg.

Water resources expert and Adjunct Professor of the Department of Physical and Environmental Sciences, University of Toronto, Dr M Monirul Quader Mirza, said that prior to allowing India to implement the projects certain issues must be resolved. He stressed the need for calling a meeting of the Joint River Commission (JRC) immediately to discuss the issue of Tipaimukh. He said there is no need of any new proposal for a joint study of the Tipaimukh Project, or there is no time to waste for Bangladesh government, rather the problems might be resolved if the JRC could be activated. The decision that was taken in the 14th JRC meeting should be implemented to resolve the issue.

He also said that Bangladesh should enter into an agreement with India on the Fulertal Barrage, water sharing. The water sharing should not be less than the ecological water requirements.

Monipur HPC

The Hmar People's Convention (D) of Monipur in a press release issued on July 28 last said the proposed Tipaimukh Multipurpose Hydroelectric Project is a war imposed on the indigenous Hmar people and various other communities, who share the river downstream as well as upstream.

The power-hungry governments and dam builders in India, who were driven by capitalist interests, in their blind pursuit for profit-making and securing energy in a distant foreign land, are poised to cross into indigenous people's territory to dam the two rivers, Tuiruong and Tuivai, their lifeline. They don't have the approval and consent of the people, in whose land the dam is proposed. We are closely watching their every move, it said.

The HPC (D) shall never tolerate and allow their efforts to bear any fruit, it added. The statement said: The rivers that nursed and fed our honoured generations before shall continue to flow for all the generations to come. We cannot allow the rivers to be disturbed and are obligated to see that no outsiders, their forces and might will dam, destroy or disturb the natural flow of the rivers of life.

It also appealed to the visiting Bangladeshi parliamentary delegates to steadfastly share the concern to save the rivers Tuiruong and Tuivai for all purposes; to work together for collective good; to save the rivers from irreparable damage. The HPC(D) earlier was also responsible for destroying NEEPCO's drilling machine in 2008, said a release from Lalthutlung Hmar, northern command of the Hmar Peoples Convention (Democratic).

Rally in the US 

Meanwhile, the Human Rights and Development for Bangladesh held a massive demonstration on July 17 after Jumma prayer in front of the United Nations to protest the Tipaimukh Dam. More than 600 people from New York participated. Among others, the demonstration was addressed by community activists Badrunnahar Mita, Mahtab Uddin Ahmed, Mir Masum Ali, Abdul Hasib Chowdhury, Abu Samiha Md Sirajyul Islam, Professor Nurul Islam, Abdul Kadir Khan, Barrister Golam Mostafa, Mahmudur Rahman, Moulana Delwar Hossen and others.

A memorandum was also handed over to the United Nations on behalf of the demonstrators afterwards.

Meanwhile, another activist, Khondaker Abu Sufiyan organised a seminar in association with the International Centre for Advancement of Bangladesh (ICAB) and another organisation floated by a section of Bangladeshi engineers living in the USA on July 26 last at the Jewish Community Centre in Jackson Heights of New York.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Bangla Deshi brothers & sisters, let's forgive our Indian bro & sis in the view that all of Asia will prosper. If SCO + ASEAN + SAARC (Iran too) UNITES WE ALL PROSPER. 

The past can NEVER be as important as the future -- because what has happened can not be undone, but the future is always open!


----------



## eastwatch

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Bangla Deshi brothers & sisters, let's forgive our Indian bro & sis in the view that all of Asia will prosper. If SCO + ASEAN + SAARC (Iran too) UNITES WE ALL PROSPER.
> 
> The past can NEVER be as important as the future -- because what has happened can not be undone, but the future is always open!


Before joining other asian organizations, it is imperative that we first build up a true partnership among the SAARC countries. But, will it be possible to do so unless India gives up its pet project of building an United States of India? 

Indian policy forces other neighbouring countries to spend more on defence than on development. As a result, India itself as well as all the SAARC countries' living standard remains below that of sub-Saharan Africa.

It is India's policy that makes it a giant with clay feet. But, this policy also takes the whole feet away from other neighbouring countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashwin

MBI Munshi said:


> You think BD is a bad place haven't you watched slumdog millionaire yet?



Did you watch "Guru"


----------



## ashwin

Al-zakir said:


> Omar bhai, I endorse your proposal. We don't have much option here but look alternative. India is and will ignore international water sharing agreement that took place about 30+ years ago. Bd has been requesting it's fair share of water over and over but for India it's business as usual. They don't deserve friendly relation. It will not stop until bd turned into total desert and economically crippled. It's a evil but genus plan to finish us slowly but surely.
> 
> There is a famous saying about this kind of people: "Laaton kay bhoot, bataon say nahin mantay."



Ok You mean to say Bangladesh can attack India with Pakistan watching there back on the eastern front. And supplies and everything would continue as Indian navy would be sleeping.

do you remember one of the main reasons for Pakistan loosing war was the location location .


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Lets not forget the Farka Dam Project, over 80 river in BD have dried coz of it...
Farakka dam blamed as many rivers dying
Farakka dam

*Over 80 rivers of the country dried up during last three decades due to the construction of the Farakka barrage on the Indian side of the river Ganges, reports BSS*.

*In addition, 100 other rivers in the Ganges, Brahmaputra and Meghna basins are also heading towards forced deaths as their existence is under great threat, LGRD and Cooperatives Minister Abdul Mannan Bhuiyan said in city Monday*.

"Bangladesh has been put into a man-made disaster through the unilateral withdrawal of waters in the upstream by the Farakka barrage," Bhuiyan said at a seminar held at the DPHE Bhaban.

The NGO Forum for Drinking Water Supply and Sanitation in collaboration with the World Health Organisation (WHO) and the Department of Public Health and Engineering (DPHE) organised the seminar titled "Water: The Friend and Foe of Mankind' in observance of the World Water Day.

Mannan Bhuiyan said the unilateral withdrawal of waters from the upstream has posed serious threat to the ecology and biodiversity in Bangladesh.

The largest mangrove forest, the Sundarbans, is on the verge of destruction because of lack of sweet water and increase of salinity in the rivers, he added.

The LGRD minister, also the secretary general of BNP, said the government has raised strong protest against the Indian inter river-linking plan, which would jeopardise lives and livelihoods of over 10 crore people in Bangladesh.

Danish Ambassador to Bangladesh in his speech at the function said the dwindling surface water has posed a serious threat to crops and agriculture as well as environment of the country. He said the safe and reliable drinking water has also become a major challenge in today's Bangladesh.

The decline of sweet water invited intrusion of saline water in croplands, while the over extraction of ground water made millions inaccessible to safe drinking water especially with arsenic contamination
http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=4336

And now they are working for Koshi Dam to Block Nepali water 
Telegraph Nepal : India preferred Koshi High Dam: Suicidal for Nepal
Koshi High Dam: Threat to Nepal
The New Nation - Internet Edition

this is called "Pani Chore"


----------



## ashwin

emo_girl said:


> this is called "Pani Chore"



Stop calling names. On the same grounds many names can be given to you also. I think you understand. 

But this just spread hatred towards each other.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

ashwin said:


> Stop calling names. On the same grounds many names can be given to you also. I think you understand.
> 
> But this just spread hatred towards each other.



arey baba i ve not called names i meant "pani chore"(water theft) 
not pani chor(water thief)


----------



## ashwin

emo_girl said:


> arey baba i ve not called names i meant "pani chore"(water theft)
> not pani chor(water thief)



Sorry my mis-interpretation. I believe you will forgive me.


----------



## SeaGull

emo_girl said:


> Lets not forget the Farka Dam Project, over 80 river in BD have dried coz of it...
> Farakka dam blamed as many rivers dying
> Farakka dam
> 
> *Over 80 rivers of the country dried up during last three decades due to the construction of the Farakka barrage on the Indian side of the river Ganges, reports BSS*.
> 
> *In addition, 100 other rivers in the Ganges, Brahmaputra and Meghna basins are also heading towards forced deaths as their existence is under great threat, LGRD and Cooperatives Minister Abdul Mannan Bhuiyan said in city Monday*.
> 
> "Bangladesh has been put into a man-made disaster through the unilateral withdrawal of waters in the upstream by the Farakka barrage," Bhuiyan said at a seminar held at the DPHE Bhaban.
> 
> The NGO Forum for Drinking Water Supply and Sanitation in collaboration with the World Health Organisation (WHO) and the Department of Public Health and Engineering (DPHE) organised the seminar titled "Water: The Friend and Foe of Mankind' in observance of the World Water Day.
> 
> Mannan Bhuiyan said the unilateral withdrawal of waters from the upstream has posed serious threat to the ecology and biodiversity in Bangladesh.
> 
> The largest mangrove forest, the Sundarbans, is on the verge of destruction because of lack of sweet water and increase of salinity in the rivers, he added.
> 
> The LGRD minister, also the secretary general of BNP, said the government has raised strong protest against the Indian inter river-linking plan, which would jeopardise lives and livelihoods of over 10 crore people in Bangladesh.
> 
> Danish Ambassador to Bangladesh in his speech at the function said the dwindling surface water has posed a serious threat to crops and agriculture as well as environment of the country. He said the safe and reliable drinking water has also become a major challenge in today's Bangladesh.
> 
> The decline of sweet water invited intrusion of saline water in croplands, while the over extraction of ground water made millions inaccessible to safe drinking water especially with arsenic contamination
> http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=4336
> 
> And now they are working for Koshi Dam to Block Nepali water
> Telegraph Nepal : India preferred Koshi High Dam: Suicidal for Nepal
> Koshi High Dam: Threat to Nepal
> The New Nation - Internet Edition
> 
> this is called "Pani Chore"


Thank you for your support emo-girl.
And a very warm welcome to you in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^

Nice to see you back sir 
I guess you fixed your PC.


----------



## SeaGull

leonblack08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Nice to see you back sir
> I guess you fixed your PC.


Thanks leon- yes I had it up, system recovery, lost all my data and now start anew.
you don't check your emails - do you?


----------



## leonblack08

SeaGull said:


> Thanks leon- yes I had it up, system recovery, lost all my data and now start anew.
> you don't check your emails - do you?



Not often sire.. 

I will look into it later on.I will have to go to bed now.Good night sir.


----------



## RPK

India to discuss Tipaimukh with Bangla's Foreign Minister : 07th sep09 ~ E-Pao! Headlines







Imphal, September 06, 2009: The entire gamut of bilateral ties, including the Tipaimukh dam issue, sharing of river waters, trade, border management and combating terrorism, are expected to come up for discussion at a "congenial ambience" during Bangladesh Foreign Minister Dipu Moni's 4-day visit to India beginning tomorrow.


This is Moni's first official trip to the neighbouring country since the installation of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's Awami League to power eight months ago following the historic December 29 general elections in Bangladesh.

Officials said the bilateral ties, including the contentious issue of the hydro-electric Tipaimukh dam whose construction by India is opposed by the Opposition BNP here, are expected to be discussed during Moni's talks with her Indian counterpart SM Krishna.

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee, in his then capacity as External Affairs Minister, had held talks with Moni on February 9, when he visited Dhaka mainly to convey India's good wishes to the new Government led by Awami League, widely regarded as a traditional ally of the Congress party.

Officials familiar with Moni's visit process said India was keen to "bridge differences with Bangladesh" on sensitive matters like Tipakimukh and move ahead on trade and transit.

Trade, investment, sharing waters of the common rivers, including the Teesta, border management, connectivity and security issues were other topics likely to figure prominently during the MoniKrishna talks, they said.

Official sources said the two sides were likely to focus on enhancing connectivity and giving a fresh momentum to expanding economic engagement that would help in reducing "trust deficit" to resolve complex issues like border management, infiltration and illegal migration and terrorism.

Political and foreign analysts said the installation of Awami League and Congress to power in the two countries created a congenial ambience to settle the longstanding issues through constructive negotiations because of the historic links between the two parties since the 1971 Liberation War of Bangladesh.

The trade deficit is one such major issue while Dhaka has been pressing for long to remove para and non-tariff barriers to Bangladeshi exports in a bid to reduce the yawning trade gap that accounts for over USD 2,566 million.

Business analysts said Bangladesh looks for stepping up its exports to the landlocked seven North Eastern States and close the trade imbalance if the barriers were removed.

The two countries also share over 50 common rivers and there had not been any progress in distribution of waters of the seven other rivers, including the Teesta, though the landmark 1996 Ganges Water Treaty during the previous tenure of Hasina.

The proposed Tipaimukh Dam on the Barak River in Manipur dominated the centre stage of Bangladesh-India-relations in the past several months though New Delhi assured Dhaka nothing would be done under the project which could affect Bangladesh.

According to officials, India has made as many as four proposals, including the signing of an extradition treaty, mutual legal assistance against terrorism and exchange of sentenced prisoners, to be signed between the two countries.

"We have suggested going ahead with the proposals after considering our laws, but the final decision has to be made by the highest office of the Government," said an official familiar with the process.

Moni's visit comes as India has been seeking more land-route connectivity through Bangladesh to boost trading in its seven North Eastern States while it has a long-pending proposal seeking to use Bangladesh's port facilities alongside the road transit.

No major headway in this regard was witnessed in the past years in view of what analysts said "sensitivity" in bilateral relations.

"All these issues are under discussion and we are expecting them to take a shape as Foreign Minister Dipu Moni is visiting New Delhi.

Let us see how best we can reach agreements on these issues," Indian High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty recently told PTI as he emphasised the importance of "political will" in making the longstanding proposals.


----------



## RPK

Double post


----------



## ebungo

northeast India need power for development . so Tipaimukh Dam is a must for Manipur state of india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nazrul Islam

The discussion seems very interesting, with some patronizing attitude from the Indians as usual. I understand India has a grand plan to be a major world player, and they are more concerned with China rather than Pakistan and much less Bangladesh. But how can India dominate the region without winning the trust of its neighbours? 

I understand India has longstanding issues with Pakistan, and as Bangladesh, as part of Pakistan, chose not to be with India in 1948, naturally Bangladesh inherited some of these issues despite parting path with Pakistan in 1971. But what are the existing issues that come between India and Bangladesh??

1. India, despite its claim to be a secular state, is dominated by Hindus. And the Hindus who usually hold power have a deep hatred towards their muslim brothers ( be it Indian, Pakistani or Bangladeshi).
A major indicator of this mentality is the victory of BJP (A hardline Hindu Party, similar to their muslim counterpart Jamaat e Islami of Bangladesh and Pakistan). Imagine Bangladesh being ruled by Jamaatis, that is an unbelievable scenerio, yet a billion Indians did just that with their hardline Hindu party. Indian army also sidelines any muslims from joining the military, making the army very one dimensional in their vision, hence they treat Bangladesh and Pakistan on the same angle even though the difference is vast.

2. Like Pakistan, Bangladesh was geographically sidelined by Lord Mountbatten when he chalked up the map of the subcontinent, giving strategically important regions to India, but in case of Bangladesh it is more seviere. Unlike Pakistan, Bangladesh is almost entirely surrounded by India. Although there is no major territory claim by Bangladesh, the claustrophobia of Bangladesh is used by the Indians well when there's a need for bilateral trade and watersharing agreements.

3. Indian heavy-handedness in patrolling the Bangladesh India Border region. Every week one or two Bangladeshis are shot down by Indian border patrols. The Padua incident where 22 Indian solders were killed by Bangladeshi is just an example that if Bangladesh wants they can be equally brutal, but we choose not to because we love peace. And the fencing of the border is just shameful, in a world where nations are benefiting from mutual trust, India is bringing technology from Israel to fence its border like Israel did in Gaza and West Bank. It can be a very ominous indication to Bangladesh that India might one day try to dominate Bangladesh fully like what Israel is doing with the Palestanians.

4. Dominance of trade, as India flood substandard cheap products in Bangladeshi market, they vigourously resist Bangladeshi products going in to India, creating imbalance in trade. Ineffective SAARC (a Bangladeshi initiative) is a glaring proof of Indias lack of interest in working with its neighbours. While Europeans benefit from strong regional cooperation, India is hellbent in dominating the region at the expense of its neighbours.

5. Indian arms race with China, which increases the sense of insecurity is clearly evident, as Pakistan has no other option but to bolster her defenses. Indian "defense" is more geared towards attack with nuclear submarines and long range missiles. Also India claims a major chunk of the mineral rich bay of bengal which rightfully belongs to Bangladesh, and Bangladesh's future depends on those minerals.

6. Bangladesh is an agri based economy, and most of its rivers come through Indian territory. India blockaded one source of water with Farrakah barrage, making Bangladeshi north west near barren. Now they are doing the same in Tipaimukh project, which will have similar effect in Bangladeshi North East. These unilateral moves have been repeatedly protested by Bangladesh, but fell to deaf ears of Indian politicians.


I am sure these points are making the Indians in this forum real proud, which I guess speaks volume of the Indian attitude in general. For these above mentioned reasons Bangladesh needs to have a strong military in order to prevent India from continuously exploiting Bangladesh. Indians will say again and again, that Bangladesh should focus on development rather than military expenditure. Well Sirs, with all due respect you Indians have been the major hindrance to our development so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAL_FGFA

Nazrul Islam said:


> 1. India, despite its claim to be a secular state, is dominated by Hindus. And the Hindus who usually hold power have a deep hatred towards their muslim brothers ( be it Indian, Pakistani or Bangladeshi).
> A major indicator of this mentality is the victory of BJP (A hardline Hindu Party, similar to their muslim counterpart Jamaat e Islami of Bangladesh and Pakistan). Imagine Bangladesh being ruled by Jamaatis, that is an unbelievable scenerio, yet a billion Indians did just that with their hardline Hindu party. Indian army also sidelines any muslims from joining the military, making the army very one dimensional in their vision, hence they treat Bangladesh and Pakistan on the same angle even though the difference is vast.



Completely biased fact. India is a secular country and has provided all means and facilities to its minorities. Why you people are frustrated because of the fact that yours is a Muslim country and still Indian Muslims are in much better position than Muslims in your country(Sorry to Indians for comparing Indian Muslims with Bangladeshis and Pakistanis). Moreover the terror of India is the only thing which will keep you people united. Otherwise you have nothing to live....


----------



## HAL_FGFA

Nazrul Islam said:


> 3. Indian heavy-handedness in patrolling the Bangladesh India Border region. Every week one or two Bangladeshis are shot down by Indian border patrols. The Padua incident where 22 Indian solders were killed by Bangladeshi is just an example that if Bangladesh wants they can be equally brutal, but we choose not to because we love peace. And the fencing of the border is just shameful, in a world where nations are benefiting from mutual trust, India is bringing technology from Israel to fence its border like Israel did in Gaza and West Bank. It can be a very ominous indication to Bangladesh that India might one day try to dominate Bangladesh fully like what Israel is doing with the Palestanians.



Now this is utter nonsense. 

On one side you say that Indians are killing Bangladeshis and on the other side you say that fencing the border is shameful. In India there are about 3 crore illegal Bangladeshis. Your country is not able to feed them thats why they crossed the international border and settled in India. We dont want any more. We have our own problems and illegal Bangladeshis will add more to it. Moreover fencing should be done from your side because its your people who are crossing the border and not our people. Dont expect from us to give a safe passage to illegal Bangladeshis. Moreover do not compare Israel situation with Indian situation.


----------



## HAL_FGFA

> I am sure these points are making the Indians in this forum real proud, which I guess speaks volume of the Indian attitude in general. For these above mentioned reasons Bangladesh needs to have a strong military in order to prevent India from continuously exploiting Bangladesh. Indians will say again and again, that Bangladesh should focus on development rather than military expenditure. Well Sirs, with all due respect you Indians have been the major hindrance to our development so far.



I am not saying that Bangladesh should focus on development rather they should come out from anti-India mentality.


----------



## HAL_FGFA

Moreover do u really think that Bangladesh has any chance against India in war???

More its not India but your anti-India and anti-Hindu attitude which is hindering your development.


----------



## Gabbar

> The discussion seems very interesting, with some patronizing attitude from the Indians as usual. I understand India has a grand plan to be a major world player, and they are more concerned with China rather than Pakistan and much less Bangladesh. But how can India dominate the region without winning the trust of its neighbours?



Indeed, good relations with your neigbours is a must.



> I understand India has longstanding issues with Pakistan, and as Bangladesh, as part of Pakistan, chose not to be with India in 1948, naturally Bangladesh inherited some of these issues despite parting path with Pakistan in 1971. But what are the existing issues that come between India and Bangladesh??



1. Water sharing issues
2. Boundry dispute, was not very well defined during partition
3. Illegal immigration.
4. Smuglers and terrorits crossing borders.




> 1. India, despite its claim to be a secular state, is dominated by Hindus. And the Hindus who usually hold power have a deep hatred towards their muslim brothers ( be it Indian, Pakistani or Bangladeshi).
> A major indicator of this mentality is the *victory of BJP *(A hardline Hindu Party, similar to their muslim counterpart Jamaat e Islami of Bangladesh and Pakistan). Imagine Bangladesh being ruled by Jamaatis, that is an unbelievable scenerio, yet a billion Indians did just that with their hardline Hindu party. Indian army also sidelines any muslims from joining the military, making the army very one dimensional in their vision, hence they treat Bangladesh and Pakistan on the same angle even though the difference is vast.



Afcorse Hindus will dominate most part of life due to thier population size.
You do realize that these HINDUS were the main reason BJP was defeated. Moderate and educated Hindus do not want this extremist type of Hinduism preached by BJP and it's allies. Sikhs make up 8&#37; of the army. Army does not recruite on the bases that just because he is a muslim so he cant join it. Muslims are not too keep to join the army. Why?, do know why but they just dont. Sikhs and Gurkhas show up in large numbers.



> 2. Like Pakistan, Bangladesh was geographically sidelined by Lord Mountbatten when he chalked up the map of the subcontinent, giving strategically important regions to India, but in case of Bangladesh it is more seviere. Unlike Pakistan, Bangladesh is almost entirely surrounded by India. Although there is no major territory claim by Bangladesh,* the claustrophobia of Bangladesh is used by the Indians well when there's a need for bilateral trade and watersharing agreements*.



Can you elaborate more? 


> 3. Indian heavy-handedness in patrolling the Bangladesh India Border region. Every week one or two Bangladeshis are shot down by Indian border patrols. The Padua incident where 22 Indian solders were killed by Bangladeshi is just an example that if Bangladesh wants they can be equally brutal, but we choose not to because we love peace. And the fencing of the border is just shameful, in a world where nations are benefiting from mutual trust, India is bringing technology from Israel to fence its border like Israel did in Gaza and West Bank. It can be a very ominous indication to Bangladesh that India might one day try to dominate Bangladesh fully like what Israel is doing with the Palestanians.



There have been cases where some BSF personels have trigger happy. There have been cases where smuglers and terrorist have tried crossing borders and are serious threat to national security. We have the right to protect our selves. Do even compare your selves to Plestinians, you have your own country, economy, military and voice UN. Where poor and brave palestinians dont.



> 4. Dominance of trade, as India flood substandard cheap products in Bangladeshi market, they vigourously resist Bangladeshi products going in to India, creating imbalance in trade. Ineffective SAARC (a Bangladeshi initiative) is a glaring proof of Indias lack of interest in working with its neighbours. While Europeans benefit from strong regional cooperation, India is hellbent in dominating the region at the expense of its neighbours.



Some proofs would be nice. Yes there is huge trade imbalnace but it is hardly a conspericy theory. Its just that India can mass produce many products and cheaper too. But do you know that China is the largert exporter to Bangladesh.
What about thier trade imbalance? Do they have conspericy theory too? Never heard anything about BD members complaining about that?




> 5. Indian arms race with China, which increases the sense of insecurity is clearly evident, as Pakistan has no other option but to bolster her defenses. Indian "defense" is more geared towards attack with nuclear submarines and long range missiles. Also India claims a major chunk of the mineral rich bay of bengal which rightfully belongs to Bangladesh, and Bangladesh's future depends on those minerals.



Well you can claim it is yours and I can it is mine but there is only one way to do it, talking. Dont forget Burma have also same issues with you so how you can claim that it is only India that you having problems on this issue?



> 6. Bangladesh is an agri based economy, and most of its rivers come through Indian territory. India blockaded one source of water with Farrakah barrage, making Bangladeshi north west near barren. Now they are doing the same in Tipaimukh project, which will have similar effect in Bangladeshi North East. These unilateral moves have been repeatedly protested by Bangladesh, but fell to deaf ears of Indian politicians.



It is very nice of you to add deaf ear part but discussions are still going on.
India, Bangladesh discuss dam on Barak river



> I am sure these points are making the Indians in this forum real proud, which I guess speaks volume of the Indian attitude in general. For these above mentioned reasons Bangladesh needs to have a strong military in order to prevent India from continuously exploiting Bangladesh. Indians will say again and again, that Bangladesh should focus on development rather than military expenditure. Well Sirs, with all due respect you Indians have been the major hindrance to our development so far.



No, your points are not making us proud by any mean. You go around the world and see lots of neigbour countries are having similar issues such as water sharing, boundry issues, and trade isssues. It is hardly and Indian created problem. Do you know ther have been not been a single war between BD and India in its modern history? India and its industry is inversting havily in BD. Your aggresion theory doesn't quite add up. If BD wants to have strong army, they have all the rights to do so, but can you really afford it? Pakistan it self can afford a arms race with India, how would you support it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

HAL_FGFA said:


> Now this is utter nonsense.
> 
> On one side you say that Indians are killing Bangladeshis and on the other side you say that fencing the border is shameful. In India there *are about 3 crore illegal Bangladeshis*. Your country is not able to feed them thats why they crossed the international border and settled in India. We dont want any more. We have our own problems and illegal Bangladeshis will add more to it. Moreover fencing should be done from your side because its your people who are crossing the border and not our people. Dont expect from us to give a safe passage to illegal Bangladeshis. Moreover do not compare Israel situation with Indian situation.



Not even your state machinery could find those 3 crore neither you could prove that to the BD government. These are fuzz word, to demeanise Bangladesh and to demeanise your own citizen. You guys should be shamefull to yourself. 
What about BSF shooting from the other side of the Fence and killing farmers. You guys just need to build wall. Secondly we not going to waste our money building fences in our side of the border as we dont have any serious terrorist problem here. We take care of our citizen so that they dont have to resort to arm struggle.


----------



## eastwatch

HAL_FGFA said:


> Now this is utter nonsense.
> 
> On one side you say that Indians are killing Bangladeshis and on the other side you say that fencing the border is shameful. In India there are about 3 crore illegal Bangladeshis. Your country is not able to feed them thats why they crossed the international border and settled in India. We dont want any more. We have our own problems and illegal Bangladeshis will add more to it. Moreover fencing should be done from your side because its your people who are crossing the border and not our people. Dont expect from us to give a safe passage to illegal Bangladeshis. Moreover do not compare Israel situation with Indian situation.


There was a time when a Princess would choose dark-skinned maids for her. Why? Because, the onlookers would see her beautiful in their presence. This is what an Indian bigot like you is trying to do here in this forum. You are trying to tell others BD cannot feed its population, when your AIDS-infested India itself cannot provide food, shelter and medical facilities to your own population. What a creature you are? All other Indian bigots are same mean-minded as you are.

By telling this LIE you are trying to hide your own poverty. In fact, there are more than 1 million illegal Indians in BD, and there are no illegal BD citizens in India. You the lying low-class DALIT, see the report below to know which country is darker, BD or India. Never again send your trash again. I will then send more of Indian malnutrition reports. People are selling their wives and daughters in India, you should know that.

http://www.southasianmedia.net/index_story.cfm?id=603660&category=Frontend&Country=INDIA

BIHAR HUNGER DEATHS 
Sunday, August 23,2009

JEHANABAD/PATNA: Investigations into five hunger deaths in Jehanabad and Nalanda last week paint a disturbing picture of the lower-level bureaucracy in Bihar. Since June 2008, not a single family at Rattu Bigha, a Maha Dalit hamlet, has received regular supply of foodgrains on its yellow (Antyodaya Anna Yojana) card which entitles it to 25 kg of rice or wheat at Rs. 2 (for 10 kg rice) and Rs. 3 (for 15 kg wheat). The coupons are lying with the villagers, as the dealer is claiming &#8220;shortage of foodgrains&#8221; and keeping the shop closed for most of the time.

Among the 75 households at Rattu Bigha are 51 families of Maha Dalits and 10 Dalit families. According to records obtained from the Block Development Office, the hamlet has 20 Antyodaya, 53 red and 2 Annapurna Yojana cards.

The villagers also alleged that they had to pay Rs. 25 extra whenever they went to collect their allotted rice/wheat. So, they end up paying Rs. 90 per 25 kg instead of Rs. 65.One of the victims, Charittar Dom starved for 15 days before his death. His food cards &#8212; coupon no. 15938 for the period from June 2008 till May 2009 and no. 16133 from June 2009 till May 2010 &#8212; continue to remain with his kin as a sordid souvenir of his desperate condition.

Speaking to The Hindu over telephone, the newly appointed District Magistrate Palka Sahni said stern action would be taken against middlemen.

&#8220;It has been brought to my notice that the dealer had been absconding and I have already instructed the SDM to camp in the village,&#8221; said Ms. Sahni. Beneficiaries of the deceased were already identified, she said.

The DM said that as the foodgrains allotment last year was inadequate, many villagers were still left with their food coupons. Efforts were being made to identify the gaps and villagers were now being given foodgrains on priority.

Another problem. No entries have been made in job cards issued under the National Rural Employment Guarantee Act (NREGA).

Charittar Dom&#8217;s job card reads: card no. 0079, issued 2.02.2006, workday entries: 0. Dom died jobless though he was given the card in February, more than three winters ago. While Dom was fortunate enough to get a job card, Kunti Devi (who died on August 11) and Janardhan Mahto (entered as Singh in his voter ID card), who died on August 13, were without one.

The villagers complained that Rs. 30 was taken from every Maha Dalit family at Rattu Bigha to get photos of its members taken.

This is again a violation by officials, as it is the Government of India which is supposed to bear the expenses for photos of NREGA cardholders.

Apart from Charittar Dom, none of the deceased ever utilised the benefits under the Indira Awas Yojana.

According to Dom&#8217;s wife, the BDO gave only Rs. 10,000 under the scheme, instead of Rs. 35,000. As a result, the bricks are still lying in Dom&#8217;s hut.

However, there is no entry in his passbook (no.4290), issued by a local Punjab National Bank branch of his having ever received the amount, as it was directly handed over to him.

Under the Kabir Antyeshti Yojana, family members of the deceased are entitled to Rs. 1,500 for performing last rites. Block officials are supposed to hand over this amount to the kin of the deceased immediately after the death.

But at Rattu Bigha, officials had not done so until a hunger monitoring committee comprising representatives of NGOs reached the village and brought the matter to their notice. Speaking to The Hindu on Saturday, the BDO gave the assurance that the benefits would be given to the family of the deceased.


----------



## eastwatch

ebungo said:


> northeast India need power for development . so Tipaimukh Dam is a must for Manipur state of india



A dam in Tipaimukh is dangerous for BD. Not only that it has environmental effects, but it is also a time bomb that will be ticking for somedays before it sweeps away one-fourth of BD. Yes, an earthquake will work as a trick to break the dam and suddenly our NE region will be swept away to the Bay of Bengal by the flush flood caused by it.

Tipaimukh is located in a high frequency earthquake zone. This zone lies from the foot of Himalaya to the north of Thailand. This region is floating on the molten rocks only 6 to 8 km below the surface. This is why it is an earthquake-prone zone, same as Japan. See the news report below that proves my point.

South Asian Media Net

Quake jolts Bhutan, B'desh, NE India 
Tuesday, September 22,2009 

THIMPHU/GUWAHATI: A major earthquake measuring 6.3 on the Richter scale, which had its epicentre near the Indo-Bhutan border 125 km from Guwahati, rocked Assam and most of Northeast India, while strong tremors were felt in parts of North Bengal, Sikkim and Bihar. Slight tremors were felt as far away as Dehra Dun in Uttarakhand. Aftershocks were also felt in a number of places.

At least 10 people, including three Indian labourers, were reported killed and several others were injured when buildings collapsed at Narang Geog, Monggar and Yangneer in Bhutan, east of its capital Thimphu. The three Indians were killed after being hit by falling boulders at Samdrupjongkhar, the state-run Bhutan Broadcasting Service reported.

It added that of the 10 deaths, four were at Narang Geog, one in Gyelposhing at Monggar, and two at Yangneer. The US Geological Survey said the epicentre was at Monggar, 180 km from Thimphu.

In Guwahati, a number of apartment buildings and concrete structures developed cracks as the tremors were felt at 2.23 pm. This was the fifth earthquake to rock the northeastern region in the past one month.

In Guwahati, the tremors lasted 20 seconds and people experienced two aftershocks, rattling structures and driving people to rush out of their homes in panic. There were similar reports of panic-stricken people on the streets from parts of Western Assam districts adjoining Bhutan, where the tremors were said to be of very high intensity.

A report from Cooch Behar in North Bengal said people rushed out of their houses as the doors and windows rattled for about 20 seconds. In Bihar, a mild tremor was felt in Kishanganj and Araria districts, official sources said. The regional meteorological office in Kolkata said the tremor was felt between latitude 27.3 degrees north and longitude 91.5 degrees east.

The quake was also felt in Bangladesh and Lhasa, the capital of Tibet, but there was no major damage to buildings in that city.


----------



## HAL_FGFA

> Not even your state machinery could find those 3 crore neither you could prove that to the BD government. These are fuzz word, to demeanise Bangladesh and to demeanise your own citizen. You guys should be shamefull to yourself.
> What about BSF shooting from the other side of the Fence and killing farmers. You guys just need to build wall. Secondly we not going to waste our money building fences in our side of the border as we dont have any serious terrorist problem here. We take care of our citizen so that they dont have to resort to arm struggle.



Not even you and your BD government can prove that the dam which is being built by India will make BD a desert.

Any proof abt that allegation?? Not a single Bangladeshi has been killed on the other side of the fence. You guys shd be shameful to yourself. You kill your own people because you can not feed them and then say that they are killed by BSF...How pathetic your thinking is.

Its our land. We can build wall and we can have fencing. Whats your concern??? Our territory does not operate ob BD commands. If we think that there should be electric fencing with 30000V then we install that fencing also. Our citizens comes first for us.

And wat abt the BD rifles killing innocent Indian farmers and BSF jawans???

It you were able to take care of your citizen then perhaps we could have spent more money on our development instead of installing a fence.


----------



## HAL_FGFA

> There was a time when a Princess would choose dark-skinned maids for her. Why? Because, the onlookers would see her beautiful in their presence. This is what an Indian bigot like you is trying to do here in this forum. You are trying to tell others BD cannot feed its population, when your AIDS-infested India itself cannot provide food, shelter and medical facilities to your own population. What a creature you are? All other Indian bigots are same mean-minded as you are.
> 
> By telling this LIE you are trying to hide your own poverty. In fact, there are more than 1 million illegal Indians in BD, and there are no illegal BD citizens in India. You the lying low-class DALIT, see the report below to know which country is darker, BD or India. Never again send your trash again. I will then send more of Indian malnutrition reports. People are selling their wives and daughters in India, you should know that.



oKK So you are trying to say that Bangladesh is better than India in terms of poverty. I think you are an out casted Muslim. Since your people does not support you, you are trying to gain their support in this way.

Look at your country. The maximum number of malnutrisoined child live in your country and that too when your population is just 1/5th of the Indian population to whom you consider to be poorer than BD.

Our country is much better than your country and there is not a single illegal Indian in BD. You are just writing because you have to write something. Thats it. Why an Indian will go to country which has no democratic values, high poverty and high child malnutrition and highest population density in the world. 

You must be shameful for blaming India for your own failures. We not only liberated you but also tried to help but it seems your out casted muslom mentality is still with you.


----------



## eastwatch

HAL_FGFA said:


> Not even you and your BD government can prove that the dam which is being built by India will make BD a desert.
> 
> Any proof abt that allegation?? Not a single Bangladeshi has been killed on the other side of the fence. You guys shd be shameful to yourself. You kill your own people because you can not feed them and then say that they are killed by BSF...How pathetic your thinking is.
> 
> Its our land. We can build wall and we can have fencing. Whats your concern??? Our territory does not operate ob BD commands. If we think that there should be electric fencing with 30000V then we install that fencing also. Our citizens comes first for us.
> 
> And wat abt the BD rifles killing innocent Indian farmers and BSF jawans???
> 
> It you were able to take care of your citizen then perhaps we could have spent more money on our development instead of installing a fence.


Barak is an international river and is not the personal property of India. You cannot just claim it as your own, even your govt does not. This is the reason why your govt holds meetings with BD, isn't it?

Electricity is needed only from 9 am to 9pm. During this time, water will be allowed to come down, produce power and then flow to the main stream. How about 9 pm to 9am, will the water be allowed to flow freely even if power is not to be produced? No, there is no such possibility.

It means that only a meager 50&#37; of the present water flow will be maintained during winter after the dam is built. What other proof do you need to know that you will be stealing 50% of our water? Do you want to say that this will not make our country a desert in the winter dry season?


----------



## HAL_FGFA

Moreover you can check hunger index....

BBC NEWS | Special Reports | Global Hunger Index in full


----------



## eastwatch

HAL_FGFA said:


> Moreover you can check hunger index....
> 
> BBC NEWS | Special Reports | Global Hunger Index in full


What do you want to prove by sending the hunger index? Is BD index so higher than India that you can claim 30 million of our people are living in India? Just do not LIE in an international forum and be honest with your statement.

You have no right to insult my country by citing false figures and telling that my country has more malnutrion than India has. You must respect my country, and only then you will get reciprocity. The way you talk, you are more self-centered than your bureaucrats are. Get rid of this habit. Because India is a big country does not prove that all the Indian citizens are bigger than our citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

eastwatch brother dont worry actully they are showing there brazen face here in this forum we think positive and highlight the problems and discus for solution

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

By the way, there has been another earthquake jolt. In another post I have told that the entire region from the foot of Himalaya to the northern part of Thailand lies in a fault line. Today's earthquake is perhaps the aftereffect of yesterday's earthquake the epicenter of which is not far from Tipaimukh. Note that the two epicenters fall in the same fault line. This is just one of the reasons that BD people are wary of that dam to be built by India. 

Please read the news below and also see the DHAKA METROPOLITAN CITY. I ask the Indians, do you have a more magnificent and good-looking city with wide roads than Dhaka? If you have one, then come and brag about that.

The Daily Star - Details News

ANOTHER TREMOR JOLTS COUNTRY 
Star Online Report

One more mild tremor measuring 5.4 on the Richter Scale shook different parts of the country including capital Dhaka early today.
The tremor was felt at 2:38:41am, Met Office told The Daily Star.

The epicenter of the tremor was 552 kilometres southeast from the Agargaon Seismic Centre, Dhaka in Mayanmar region.

Earlier, yesterday a tremor measuring 6.4 on the Richter Scale shook Dhaka, Sylhet, Netrakona and other parts of the country.

The quake, centred 462km north northeast of Dhaka on Bhutan-China bordering area, was felt at 3:53:03pm.

People, mostly residents of the high-rise building, went out of their houses when the tremor jolted the country.

However there was no report of casualty.


----------



## eastwatch

HAL_FGFA said:


> Our country is much better than your country and there is not a single illegal Indian in BD. You are just writing because you have to write something. Thats it. Why an Indian will go to country which has no democratic values, high poverty and high child malnutrition and highest population density in the world.
> 
> You must be shameful for blaming India for your own failures. We not only liberated you but also tried to help but it seems your out casted muslom mentality is still with you.



So, you claim there no illegal Indians in BD. Read the news below and do not any more derail the thread with your bigotic biases.

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidDate=2005-05-26&hidType=OPT&hidRecord=46195

ILLEGAL INDIANS IN BANGLADESH
Thursday May 26 2005 14:46:21 PM
Mohammad Zainal Abedin from Bangladesh

Though Indian government and its print media relentlessly try to prove that the Bangladeshis are intruding into India daily, and Indian BSF (Border Security Forces) personnel engage try to push the Indian Bengali speaking Muslims to Bangladesh, the reality is totally otherwise. 

According to the available reports, lakhs of Indians hailing from Indian states of West Bengal, Meghalaya, Assame, Tripura, Mizoram are illegally staying in Bangladesh&#24248;rom urban to the rural areas. These states are extremely poor and the Indians come to Bangladesh in search of job and better living. 

Most of these Indians enter Bangladesh without passport or visa, take shelter in the houses of their relatives. In order to justify them as Bangladeshis they collect certificates and other documents from the respective authorities with the help of their relatives or the agents in exchange of money. 

In course of time they start to claim that they are Bangladeshis. Some Hindus, those who do not have relatives in the urban areas introduce themselves as Muslims and provide fake permanent addresses to justify them as Bangladeshis. Due to identical language, physical appearance and structure, none doubts that they are Indian Hindus. So they can easily live in Bangladesh illegally.

In the urban areas these Indians outwardly work in buying houses, garment factories,fashion houses,freight and forwarding agencies, educational institutions, computer training centers,restaurants, advertising agencies, bars and hotels, beauty parlours , guest houses, private firms and business houses. Some of them work as car and taxi drivers and even rickshaw pullers. I personally came across more than one hundred rickshaw pullers in Dhaka City over the last couple of months.

It is learnt that some of these Indian are the agents and operatives of Indian intelligence agency&#30001;AW (Research and Analysis Wing) and they are involved in carrying out subversive activities.They are involved in money laundering,&#27264;oondy&#12539;and smuggling creating devatating effects on the economy. 

Besides their outwardjobs, they might have been planted in Bangladesh to carryout sabotage.

It is apprehended these RAW agents might be engaged to create anarchic situation in the
country before and after the forthcoming general elections. Abrupt increase of political killings in the country, particularly robbery in Dhaka in recent days, indicates presence of such people in Bangladesh. Arrest of nine Indian from the venue of Prime Minister&#30196; scheduled meeting at Lakhsam proves the huge presence of RAW agents and operatives in Bangladesh.

It is difficult to ascertain the real figure of the Indians in Bangladesh who are scattered in the rural areas also. To justify the huge presence of the Indians in Bangladesh and the problems that are being surfaced let me quote a report of a Dhaka&#20653;ased daily. The Choddogram Correspondent of the daily reported that about 1,100 hundred Indians illegally reside in Choddogram, a Bangladeshi Upazila that shares border with Indian state of Tripura. ]

Indians hailing from Tripura state illegally live in all the 14 unions of the Upazila. Tripura lags behind Bangladesh in every sector, having no infrastructure, particularly in the border areas. Indians daily labourers come to Bangladesh illegally to have work, sell and buy commodities in Bangladeshi bazars and meet their relatives living in Bangladesh.

Due to massive intrusion of the Indians local people of &#33307;hoddogram&#12539;Upazill are becoming jobless, as the Indians work in exchange of lower remuneration than their Bangladeshi counterparts. Workers of almost 80 per cent saloons of Choddogram are Indians. These saloon workers live in Bangladesh illegally. 

Many Indians are working in tea-stalls, hotels, groceries, clinics, garment factories, construction and agriculture farms. Many of them work as tailors, bus-conductors, cobblers, carpenters, masons, rickshaw pullers, etc. These Indians reside in Bangladesh enjoying the blessings of a number local influential people.

These Indians are involved in various crimes and anti-social activities. As the Indians do not have any permanent address, they commit various types of crimes, including murder, theft, robbery, rape and just sneak into Indian soil. These Indians bring narcotics like wine, ganja, opium, phensedyl, etc. from India while they smuggle ornaments, diesel, edible oil to India.

Most of these Indians are Hindus. Many of them married local girls belonging to poor families and live in Bangladesh. Some of them left their wives along with three to four children. These children deserted by their Indian fathers live subhuman lives and involve them in anti-social activities to earn their livelihood.

Choddogram is not the only Upazila, where illegal Indians reside permanently. They are available in almost all the villages of Bangladesh if there is at least one Hindu family. There prevails strong public opinion in Bangladesh in favour of arresting all the Indians who illegally enter Bangladesh and live here.

No Indian was ever killed by Bangladesh Rifles when they intruded into Bangladesh. But a survey confirms that 337 Bangladeshis were killed, 466 wounded, 491 kidnapped and 68 women raped during the last five years. BSF detained 467 Bangladeshis while they were either working in their fields or bathing or fishing in the common rivers during the same period. 

Bangladeshis cannot go to plough their lands near the border with India. They even cannot fish or bathe in the common rivers. Indians plunder their houses, cattle, paddy fields, and other valuable belongings. India pushes her Bengali speaking Muslims branding them as Bangladeshis.

Under the situation, the government should immediately detect and nab the illegal Indians to avert disruptive activities in the country. It is apprehended that most these Indians will be enrolled in the voter&#30196; list of the coming elections and they may play a vital role to elect the party of Indian choice. So these Indians should immediately be detected and deported to India. Otherwise it will be difficult to expel them in future.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAL_FGFA

> You have no right to insult my country by citing false figures and telling that my country has more malnutrion than India has. You must respect my country, and only then you will get reciprocity. The way you talk, you are more self-centered than your bureaucrats are. Get rid of this habit. Because India is a big country does not prove that all the Indian citizens are bigger than our citizens.



False figures??? If you think that BBC gives wrong figure then ask your BD govt. to provide it.

If you will insult my country and in this case you are doing so you will not get flowers in return. If you will say anything against my country and the result will be brutal.

Because BD is a small country does not mean that what ever they are saying is correct.

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

IndiaDaily - Bangladeshi illegal immigrants start to flee Assam, India because of threats from anonymous groups  Manmohan Government could have avoided the chaos

Every day around 6,000 illegal Bangladeshi infiltrators cross the border and enter Assam, India. Many of these are Islamic militants with links to Al-Queda.

Right from beginning in order to get minority votes, the Congress led UPA Government in India have taken little steps to deport millions of illegal immigrants from Bangladesh. The local people in Assam have lost jobs, their cultural heritage and their national identity because of the se illegal immigrants. Their hatred has finally manifested towards India and especially towards Indian citizens from West Bengal.

The government and the students union signed a pact in 1985 for deportation of illegal Bangladeshi immigrants, but believe it or not, clauses on the deportation of foreigners have still not been implemented. Twenty years of inaction is taking violent shape now.

Now a new turn in the equation has taken place. According to media reports for Assam, thousands of Bangladeshis are fleeing Assam following threats by anonymous groups against migrants and a campaign asking locals not to employ foreigners, officials and residents said.

The unidentified groups in the troubled state's Dibrugarh district have circulated leaflets and sent text messages on mobile phones in the past week, warning Bangladeshi nationals to leave immediately or face unspecified action.

India has fenced parts of the 4,000-km border with Bangladesh, but officials say this has done little to deter migrants bent on leaving one of the world's poorest countries.

Assam shares a 272 km porous border with Bangladesh, a vast stretch of which is unfenced.

"Fencing along the border with Bangladesh in this sector has started to prevent illegal infiltration," said federal Home Secretary V.K. Duggal.

"Legal and judicial measures have also been adopted to deport illegal Bangladeshi settlers from the country."

"Every day around 6,000 illegal infiltrators cross the border and enter the state," said an intelligence official in Guwahati, the state's main city.

Mobile phones in Assam are being flooded with text messages saying, "Save the nation, save identity. Let's take an oath ... no food, no job, no shelter to Bangladeshis" while leaflets seeking an "economic blockade" of the migrants are also being distributed.

Congress Government could have taken appropriate actions coordinated with the Bangladesh Government to avoid these &#8220;citizen&#8217;s action and arrests&#8221;.

"Many laborers working in brick kilns, rickshaws pullers and construction workers have fled in the past one week due to the threat," said P.C. Saloi, superintendent of police in Dibrugarh.

Over the years, millions of illegal Bangladeshi migrants have swamped the tea-growing and oil-rich state in search for work and food.

Over two years ago, the government estimated there could be up to 20 million illegal Bangladeshi immigrants in India, and labeled some of them a security risk.

In the early 1980s, the powerful All Assam Students Union launched a bloody campaign to push Bangladeshis back to their homeland.

Indigenous people in Assam and other Northeastern states of India who feared they would be reduced to a minority in their own land massacred thousands of Bangladeshis, including women and children, across the state.

The campaign against the Bangladeshis has mushroomed into a full-fledged uprising against New Delhi's rule and many rebel groups are still battling for independence.

The lush paddy fields and the sandy, shifting plains of the mighty Brahmaputra river that divides the countries are natural transit routes. Hundreds take rickety boats across the river, which at some places is 15 km wide, into India.

The migrants become farmhands or river fishermen in villages. In towns they are often construction workers or rickshaw pullers, and the women work as maids.

Since the latest campaign against Bangladeshis began, rickshaw pullers in Assam have gone off the road, maids have stopped coming to work and there is a shortage of eggs and chickens as most vendors were Bangladeshi. Brick kilns have been closed due to shortage of labor.

Though there are no officials figures of actual numbers of Bangladeshis in Assam, locals say their population could be six million of the state's 26 million people.

Police said most of the fleeing Bangladeshi have now moved to districts close to the border with Bangladesh.

"The police have been put on maximum alert and instructions have been given that no genuine citizens are harassed and no communal clashes take place in disturbed areas," said Rockybul Hussain, Assam's minister for home.


----------



## HAL_FGFA

and plz dont say that my link is biased just because it has been provided by an Indian website.


----------



## Gabbar

HAL_FGFA said:


> and plz dont say that my link is biased just because it has been provided by an Indian website.



It is only biased when we use Indian media but if they use BD media it is not biased. Just read eastwatch's posted "news" and tell if it is not biased or not. This rule only applies to Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

HAL_FGFA said:


> Not even you and your BD government can prove that the dam which is being built by India will make BD a desert.
> 
> *Any proof abt that allegation?? Not a single Bangladeshi has been killed on the other side of the fence. You guys shd be shameful to yourself. You kill your own people because you can not feed them and then say that they are killed by BSF...How pathetic your thinking is.*
> 
> Its our land. We can build wall and we can have fencing. Whats your concern??? Our territory does not operate ob BD commands. If we think that there should be electric fencing with 30000V then we install that fencing also. Our citizens comes first for us.
> 
> And wat abt the BD rifles killing innocent Indian farmers and BSF jawans???
> 
> It you were able to take care of your citizen then perhaps we could have spent more money on our development instead of installing a fence.



I ve not seen a pathetic person like u, don't think every one has a mentality like u, BSF has not kiled any Bengali its jsut that BD kills it ppl, BSF is composed of angels or what wow, do u want me to quote hundreds of articles about the acts performed by BSF, have some sense for God sake....
Do have any proof that 3 crore BD ppl are in India?
If u accuse Bengali immigrants then this logic can also be applied to Indian ppl who migrate to other countries for better lives
Now for water Issue, my dear do u know about Farraka Dam, water is not need of Indians only, Humans do live outside Indian borders...

*Farakka dam blamed as many rivers dying*
Farakka dam

Over 80 rivers of the country dried up during last three decades due to the construction of the Farakka barrage on the Indian side of the river Ganges, reports BSS.

In addition, 100 other rivers in the Ganges, Brahmaputra and Meghna basins are also heading towards forced deaths as their existence is under great threat, LGRD and Cooperatives Minister Abdul Mannan Bhuiyan said in city Monday.

"Bangladesh has been put into a man-made disaster through the unilateral withdrawal of waters in the upstream by the Farakka barrage," Bhuiyan said at a seminar held at the DPHE Bhaban.

The NGO Forum for Drinking Water Supply and Sanitation in collaboration with the World Health Organisation (WHO) and the Department of Public Health and Engineering (DPHE) organised the seminar titled "Water: The Friend and Foe of Mankind' in observance of the World Water Day.

Mannan Bhuiyan said the unilateral withdrawal of waters from the upstream has posed serious threat to the ecology and biodiversity in Bangladesh.

The largest mangrove forest, the Sundarbans, is on the verge of destruction because of lack of sweet water and increase of salinity in the rivers, he added.

The LGRD minister, also the secretary general of BNP, said the government has raised strong protest against the Indian inter river-linking plan, which would jeopardise lives and livelihoods of over 10 crore people in Bangladesh.

Danish Ambassador to Bangladesh in his speech at the function said the dwindling surface water has posed a serious threat to crops and agriculture as well as environment of the country. He said the safe and reliable drinking water has also become a major challenge in today's Bangladesh.

The decline of sweet water invited intrusion of saline water in croplands, while the over extraction of ground water made millions inaccessible to safe drinking water especially with arsenic contamination
http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=4336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hack

HAL_FGFA said:


> False figures??? If you think that BBC gives wrong figure then ask your BD govt. to provide it.
> 
> If you will insult my country and in this case you are doing so you will not get flowers in return. If you will say anything against my country and the result will be brutal.
> 
> Because BD is a small country does not mean that what ever they are saying is correct.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------
> 
> IndiaDaily - Bangladeshi illegal immigrants start to flee Assam, India because of threats from anonymous groups  Manmohan Government could have avoided the chaos
> 
> Every day around 6,000 illegal Bangladeshi infiltrators cross the border and enter Assam, India. Many of these are Islamic militants with links to Al-Queda.
> 
> Right from beginning in order to get minority votes, the Congress led UPA Government in India have taken little steps to deport millions of illegal immigrants from Bangladesh. The local people in Assam have lost jobs, their cultural heritage and their national identity because of the se illegal immigrants. Their hatred has finally manifested towards India and especially towards Indian citizens from West Bengal.
> 
> The government and the students union signed a pact in 1985 for deportation of illegal Bangladeshi immigrants, but believe it or not, clauses on the deportation of foreigners have still not been implemented. Twenty years of inaction is taking violent shape now.
> 
> Now a new turn in the equation has taken place. According to media reports for Assam, thousands of Bangladeshis are fleeing Assam following threats by anonymous groups against migrants and a campaign asking locals not to employ foreigners, officials and residents said.
> 
> The unidentified groups in the troubled state's Dibrugarh district have circulated leaflets and sent text messages on mobile phones in the past week, warning Bangladeshi nationals to leave immediately or face unspecified action.
> 
> India has fenced parts of the 4,000-km border with Bangladesh, but officials say this has done little to deter migrants bent on leaving one of the world's poorest countries.
> 
> Assam shares a 272 km porous border with Bangladesh, a vast stretch of which is unfenced.
> 
> "Fencing along the border with Bangladesh in this sector has started to prevent illegal infiltration," said federal Home Secretary V.K. Duggal.
> 
> "Legal and judicial measures have also been adopted to deport illegal Bangladeshi settlers from the country."
> 
> "Every day around 6,000 illegal infiltrators cross the border and enter the state," said an intelligence official in Guwahati, the state's main city.
> 
> Mobile phones in Assam are being flooded with text messages saying, "Save the nation, save identity. Let's take an oath ... no food, no job, no shelter to Bangladeshis" while leaflets seeking an "economic blockade" of the migrants are also being distributed.
> 
> Congress Government could have taken appropriate actions coordinated with the Bangladesh Government to avoid these citizens action and arrests.
> 
> "Many laborers working in brick kilns, rickshaws pullers and construction workers have fled in the past one week due to the threat," said P.C. Saloi, superintendent of police in Dibrugarh.
> 
> Over the years, millions of illegal Bangladeshi migrants have swamped the tea-growing and oil-rich state in search for work and food.
> 
> Over two years ago, the government estimated there could be up to 20 million illegal Bangladeshi immigrants in India, and labeled some of them a security risk.
> 
> In the early 1980s, the powerful All Assam Students Union launched a bloody campaign to push Bangladeshis back to their homeland.
> 
> Indigenous people in Assam and other Northeastern states of India who feared they would be reduced to a minority in their own land massacred thousands of Bangladeshis, including women and children, across the state.
> 
> The campaign against the Bangladeshis has mushroomed into a full-fledged uprising against New Delhi's rule and many rebel groups are still battling for independence.
> 
> The lush paddy fields and the sandy, shifting plains of the mighty Brahmaputra river that divides the countries are natural transit routes. Hundreds take rickety boats across the river, which at some places is 15 km wide, into India.
> 
> The migrants become farmhands or river fishermen in villages. In towns they are often construction workers or rickshaw pullers, and the women work as maids.
> 
> Since the latest campaign against Bangladeshis began, rickshaw pullers in Assam have gone off the road, maids have stopped coming to work and there is a shortage of eggs and chickens as most vendors were Bangladeshi. Brick kilns have been closed due to shortage of labor.
> 
> Though there are no officials figures of actual numbers of Bangladeshis in Assam, locals say their population could be six million of the state's 26 million people.
> 
> Police said most of the fleeing Bangladeshi have now moved to districts close to the border with Bangladesh.
> 
> "The police have been put on maximum alert and instructions have been given that no genuine citizens are harassed and no communal clashes take place in disturbed areas," said Rockybul Hussain, Assam's minister for home.



This is only to be expected...if the government does not act the citizens will.India or any country in the world should not be overrun by illegal immigrants.


----------



## HAL_FGFA

> I ve not seen a pathetic person like u, don't think every one has a mentality like u, BSF has not kiled any Bengali its jsut that BD kills it ppl, BSF is composed of angels or what wow, do u want me to quote hundreds of articles about the acts performed by BSF, have some sense for God sake....
> Do have any proof that 3 crore BD ppl are in India?
> If u accuse Bengali immigrants then this logic can also be applied to Indian ppl who migrate to other countries for better lives
> Now for water Issue, my dear do u know about Farraka Dam, water is not need of Indians only, Humans do live outside Indian borders...



Even I have not seen a pathetic person like you. I dont know abt others but I am quite sure that all Pakistanis and Bangladeshis have same mentality as you have. What do you expect from BSF?? To give a safe passage to BD'S?? Why on earth we will allow BD'S to ender our land. For what they are?? Now one in this forum was criticizing installing of fens on our land. Why?? If not a single BD is entering our land then why such protest. IF BSF is not composed of angels then I am quite sure an angel is not posting here. BD rifles at the same time killing Indians also and that too in large number.

And for your last line Humans live inside India as well............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

HAL_FGFA said:


> False figures??? If you think that BBC gives wrong figure then ask your BD govt. to provide it.


Yes, your 30 million or 300 million figure is wrong and biased. Does your govt have any census on that, or you are just referring to BJP statements? Ask your govt to send the illegals back, if there are any. Otherwise they will capture your land and build another Muslim country in India. They are very dangerous. 

So, be quick to send them back instead of making fuss here. Stick to the water issue. If you have other issues, then you are free to open a new thread. Why are you so intent on destroying this thread?


----------



## HAL_FGFA

> Yes, your 30 million or 300 million figure is wrong and biased. Does your govt have any census on that, or you are just referring to BJP statements? Ask your govt to send the illegals back, if there are any. Otherwise they will capture your land and build another Muslim country in India. They are very dangerous.
> 
> So, be quick to send them back instead of making fuss here. Stick to the water issue. If you have other issues, then you are free to open a new thread. Why are you so intent on destroying this thread?



We tried to send it back but your govt. refused. Not possible to capture our land now because Indian Muslims are with India and not with BD.

Its you only who diverted the topic. You made allegations and got the answers and when you are not in a position to refute the arguments you simply said stick to the topic....

Well stick to the topic......


----------



## eastwatch

HAL_FGFA said:


> and plz dont say that my link is biased just because it has been provided by an Indian website.



India has barbed wire fences along the border. So, you want to say BD is technologically so advanced that it can fit all these illegals with motorized machines to fly over your fences and go to Assam. Perhaps, BD also has the stealth technology to hide them from BSF guns. Your news reporters must be smoking GANJA before writing unreal things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAL_FGFA

> India has barbed wire fences along the border. So, you want to say BD is technologically so advanced that it can fit all these illegals with motorized machines to fly over your fences and go to Assam. Perhaps, BD also has the stealth technology to hide them from BSF guns. Your news reporters must be smoking GANJA before writing unreal things.



Now thats the most crap reply in this forum. I do agree that BD can never provide any High tech machine to fly over the fences but you should keep in mind that fencing is not completed yet. It is going on and most of the boundary is still unfenced. I think your government must have smoked CHARAS before making such allegations.


----------



## eastwatch

The Daily Star - Details News

Saturday, July 11, 2009 
India's water diversion policy may turn on itself 
A. M. Ahad /driknews
Barrister Harun ur Rashid

THE Ganges, Brahmaputra, and Meghna flow through Bangladesh from India until they fall into the Bay of Bengal, creating one of the biggest deltas in the world. It is estimated that 25,000 square miles within Bangladesh can be designated as delta, an area equal to Belgium and the Netherlands.

Unilateral water diversion or withdrawal of water from trans-boundary or international rivers has been the long-standing policy of India. Without any agreement with Bangladesh it has steadily embarked on constructing dam or diverting water from many trans-boundary rivers, such as Teesta, Gumti, Khowai, Dharla, Dudkumar, Monu. India had reportedly blocked streams of rivers such as Muhuri, Chagalnaiya, Fulchari, Kachua and many others in Tripura flowing into Bangladesh. 

Since the trans-boundary rivers are within the territory of India, it did not discuss and come to agreement with Bangladesh on the blockage or diversion of use of waters of rivers, although the Indo-Bangladesh Joint River Commission exists since 1972. 

On sharing of common rivers, Article 9 of the 1996 Ganges Water Treaty obliges India to conclude water sharing treaties/agreements with Bangladesh on principles of equity, fairness and no harm to either party.

Depletion of water in trans-boundary rivers in India has thrown Bangladesh in a very critical state, especially in navigation, agriculture, and way of life. Farmers, fishermen and forests are all adversely affected by depletion of water in rivers.

Bangladesh will need to increase its agricultural yield about 2% per cent per year to meet the needs of the population that will increase to 200 million by 2020. To cope with the situation, Bangladesh must rely on surface water from rivers instead of withdrawal of ground water presently being practiced. 

It is noted that increased flow of waters in Bangladesh Rivers will be of great benefit to India as well. Under an agreement with Bangladesh, India has been given permission to transport its goods through river crafts to its seven eastern states that are landlocked. 

The river routes Kolkata-Chandpur-Chilmari-Dubri and Kolkata-Chandpur-Bhairab Bazar-Zakiganj-Karimganj are hardly being used by India because of lack of depth of water in the rivers. Furthermore Chittagong and Mongla ports together with adequate channel-depth of Bangladesh rivers could be utilized by both Nepal and Bhutan. 

Tipaimukh Dam

The construction of Tipaimukh dam for generating 1500MW on the trans-boundary Barak River has raised hue and cry both in Manipur state in India and in Bangladesh. 

The construction of the proposed Tipaimukh dam in a geologically sensitive zone, adjacent to the well recognized Taithu Fault is a major concern. A major earthquake may cause the failure of the dam and endanger the lives, land and forest of both India and Bangladesh.

The risk of dam failure is a significant issue. A dam-break is a catastrophic failure which results in the sudden draining of the reservoir and a severe flood wave that may cause destruction and deaths downstream in Bangladesh.

It is reported that Dr. Soibam Ibotombi of the Department of Earth Sciences, Manipur University,(India), in an article, mentioned that the Tipaimukh dam is a geo-tectonic blunder of international dimensions.

Besides being criticised for technical and environmental grounds by many experts both in India and Bangladesh, it may be strongly argued the proposed dam is, among others, contrary to: 

The 1997 UN Convention on the Law of Non-Navigational Uses of International Watercourses

Fourth preambular paragraph of the Indo-Bangladesh 1996 Ganges Water Treaty

Article 6 of the 1989 ILO Convention concerning Indigenous and Tribal Peoples 

The 1992 Convention on Biological Diversity. 

Although India may not be a party to the 1997 Convention or 1992 Biodiversity Convention, India as a regional power may demonstrate its leadership in South Asia by complying with the globally accepted Conventions.

It is good to note that a parliamentary delegation from Bangladesh is going to visit the site, assess the impact on Bangladesh and report to parliament in due course.

China's proposed diversion of water from the Tibetan plateau

According to an Indian Professor of Strategic Studies at Centre for Policy Research, New Delhi, Brahma Chellaney, China's intensive farming needs water and it is increasingly turning its attention to water reserves of the Tibetan plateau. China is presently toying with massive inter-basin and inter-river water transfer projects. 

According to a report by the same Indian writer, China attempts to redirect northward the flow of waters from the Tibetan plateau. The Tibetan plateau is the Principal Asian Watershed and source of ten major rivers.

It is roughly estimated that 10-20% of the Himalayan region is covered by glaciers while an additional area ranging from 30-40% has seasonal snow cover. Himalayan glaciers cover around 100,000 sq km and store about 12,000 cubic km of fresh water: the most incredible water tank in the world. 

Tibet water travel to eleven countries and are said to bring fresh water to over 85% of Asian population, approximately 50% of world's population. Four of the world's ten rivers the Brahmaputra, Indus, Yangtze, and Mekong have their head water on the Tibetan plateau. 

South Asia is mainly concerned with Brahmaputra, Indus, Sutlej, Arun, Karnali, whose water is life line for more than one billion people living downstream. The Brahmaputra River is considered to be the highest river on earth with an average altitude of 4,000 meters. It runs 2,057 kilometres in Tibet before flowing into India, where it becomes the Brahmaputra. One of its interesting characteristics is the 'SHARP U-TURN' it takes at the proximity of Mt. Namcha Barwa (7,782 meters) near the Indian border.

Several Chinese projects in west-central Tibet have a bearing on river-water flows into India but it claims that China refuses to share information with it. Indian writer Chellaney has disclosed two Chinese projects that are likely to affect India adversely. 

One is the proposed Great South-North Water Transfer project diverting Tibetan waters and the first phase for building 300 kilometres of tunnels and channels to draw water from the Jingsha, Yalong and Dadu rivers on the eastern rim of the Tibetan plateau.

The second phase of the project is more damaging because it proposes to re-route Tsangpo/Brahmaputra waters northward before it enters India.

Although Chinese government claims that the project is still at a conceptual stage, it is reported in foreign media that work of the project has already begun with the target to finish it in next five to seven years. 

Now India became aware of its rights when China wants to divert waters from Tsangpo/Brahmaputra river. China is reportedly doing the same thing with India as India did with its rivers in relation to Bangladesh. 

Water-related conflicts

Fresh water is becoming scarce according to a UNESCO study. Population growth, pollution and climate change will combine to produce a drastic decline in water supply in the years ahead. Underground water is diminishing rapidly. It has been reported that across Asia, Africa and Latin America, ground water level are dropping as much as three metres a year.

The study suggests that if pollution keeps pace with population growth, the world will in effect lose 18,000 cubic kilometres by 2050: almost nine times the amount all countries will lose for use for irrigation.

The average supply of water is expected to drop by one-third within twenty years. UNESCO points out that up to 7 billion people could face water shortages by 2020 and global warming may put 50 countries with severe water shortages. South Asia is one of the regions to be adversely affected.

Water experts believe that water disputes on intra-state and inter-state level may increase in future. It is the potential inter-state conflict over river-water resources that may be of greater concern.

The author is former Bangladesh Ambassdor to the UN, Geneva


----------



## khabib

HAL_FGFA said:


> Now thats the most crap reply in this forum. I do agree that BD can never provide any High tech machine to fly over the fences but you should keep in mind that fencing is not completed yet. It is going on and most of the boundary is still unfenced. I think your government must have smoked CHARAS before making such allegations.



Last time with our basic LMG we khatom 80 of the BSF by 7 BDR jawan. No need of high tech flying machine, we will simply march to Delhi to established subah Bangla sultanate in Red Fort. 
Brother Al-Zakir is our Caliph.


----------



## blueoval79

khabib said:


> Last time with our basic LMG we khatom 80 of the BSF by 7 BDR jawan. No need of high tech flying machine, we will simply march to Delhi to established subah Bangla sultanate in Red Fort.
> Brother Al-Zakir is our Caliph.



Ha...ha...haha...haha...haha...haha...haha...haha...ha..

that was a gud one......ROFL....LMAO......


----------



## Beskar

madmax said:


> Sir with due respect plz dont build castles in the air. Even if we consider your allegations to be true then also you should that it was BSF and not the regular army of India which is way more advanced than BSF. Not to forget their AF and Navy power compared to yours.
> 
> Be realistic!!



Hello MadMax, 

Here's a warning for you before you get banned from this forum. We have all sorts of information regarding our members. Ever heard of a little thing called an "IP" address? I'm sure you haven't, otherwise you wouldn't be surprised to read this information about your IP address. 

*IP address: 210.212.53.161 Copy
IP country code: IN
IP address country: ip address flag India
IP address state: Delhi
IP address city: New Delhi
IP address latitude: 28.6000
IP address longitude: 77.2000
ISP of this IP [?]: National Internet Backbone
Organization: National Internet Backbone
Local time in India: 2009-10-01 01:15*

I remember this username from your previous ID. The least you could've done was to come back with a different screen name. Do us a favour and don't come back again, please. 

Everyone, say goodbye to the troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adios Amigo

Bezerk said:


> Hello MadMax,
> 
> Here's a warning for you before you get banned from this forum. We have all sorts of information regarding our members. Ever heard of a little thing called an "IP" address? I'm sure you haven't, otherwise you wouldn't be surprised to read this information about your IP address.
> 
> *IP address: 210.212.53.161 Copy
> IP country code: IN
> IP address country: ip address flag India
> IP address state: Delhi
> IP address city: New Delhi
> IP address latitude: 28.6000
> IP address longitude: 77.2000
> ISP of this IP [?]: National Internet Backbone
> Organization: National Internet Backbone
> Local time in India: 2009-10-01 01:15*
> 
> I remember this username from your previous ID. The least you could've done was to come back with a different screen name. Do us a favour and don't come back again, please.
> 
> Everyone, say goodbye to the troll.



welldone Bezerk, hope this wide opens the eyes of many smart a$$ geeks, who come up with fake nationalites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

blueoval79 said:


> Ha...ha...haha...haha...haha...haha...haha...haha...ha..
> 
> that was a gud one......ROFL....LMAO......


Why, ha ha and hi hi. Don't you know a saying that history repeats itself? So, better you stop your ha ha hi hi and ask you govt not to make us a desert.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Tipaimukh long march begins today*

The route of the long march caravan is Dhaka-Brahmanbaria-Sylhet-Zakiganj-Tipaimukh


Thursday December 24 2009 02:13:08 AM BDT


The three-day Tipimukh Long March, led by Peer of Charmonai and Ameer of Islami Andolon Bangladesh (IAB) Mufti Syed Rezaul Karim, will begin from Muktangan in the city today.(The New Nation ) 

'The preparation to make success the programme is at the final stage. Thousands of people from 72 organising district units of IAB and the thana units will participate in the long march towards Tipaimukh in Monipur state in India,' said IAB leaders at a press conference yesterday. 

As the AL government has failed to protest the Indian move to construct the Tipaimukh Dam on Borak River, Peer of Charmonai announced the programme to protest the Indian move and also draw the world attention, they added. The leaders and workers of the party across the country, particularly the districts and thana units of Sylhet Division, are working hard to make success the long march. 

Held at the party office, convener of the Long March Committee and party's general secretary Maulana Yunus Ahmed said the long march would start at 2.00 pm. Prior to it a rally will be held at 11.00 am where leaders of different political parties will address.

The route of the long march caravan is Dhaka-Brahmanbaria-Sylhet-Zakiganj-Tipaimukh. 

The long march caravan will reach Amalshid, Zakigonj on December 26, said Maulana Yunus Ahmed. 

If the government creates any obstacle, a strong movement would be launched against it, IAB leaders said.

IAB held a 15-day long campaign programmes in the city from December 10 to 23 to make success the long march.

Wall writings, posters and banners with different slogans on Tipimukh Long march, were hanged at different places of the country. particularly the Sylhet-Zakigonj route. 

Leaders of different political parties have already extended their support to the long march programme.

Among those who have extended support include president of Krishak Sramik Janata League Bangabir Abdul Kader Siddique, Jagpa president Shafiul Alam Prodhan, NPP chairman Sheikh Sawkat Hossain Nilu, executive president of Jamiyate Ulema Maulana Muhiuddin Khan, Dhaka University professor Dr Maimul Ahsan Khan, Khelafat Majlish ameer Maulana Habibur Rahman, Muslim League general secretary Atikul Islam and president of Sylhet Division Development Action Council Advocate Abed Raza.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=298104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-yes

I am Sympathetic with my Bangladeshi brothers.India is also trying to make Pakistan a desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AVIAN

eastwatch said:


> India has barbed wire fences along the border. So, you want to say BD is technologically so advanced that it can fit all these illegals with motorized machines to fly over your fences and go to Assam. Perhaps, BD also has the stealth technology to hide them from BSF guns. Your news reporters must be smoking GANJA before writing unreal things.



Our Media isn't certainly high on ganza but you seems to have a giving indication of the same. Barbed wire fences don't need advanced technology to trespassed the fences.


----------



## devd

Bezerk said:


> Hello MadMax,
> 
> Here's a warning for you before you get banned from this forum. We have all sorts of information regarding our members. Ever heard of a little thing called an "IP" address? I'm sure you haven't, otherwise you wouldn't be surprised to read this information about your IP address.
> 
> *IP address: 210.212.53.161 Copy
> IP country code: IN
> IP address country: ip address flag India
> IP address state: Delhi
> IP address city: New Delhi
> IP address latitude: 28.6000
> IP address longitude: 77.2000
> ISP of this IP [?]: National Internet Backbone
> Organization: National Internet Backbone
> Local time in India: 2009-10-01 01:15*
> 
> I remember this username from your previous ID. The least you could've done was to come back with a different screen name. Do us a favour and don't come back again, please.
> 
> Everyone, say goodbye to the troll.



In case you dont know, there are no of ways to work around this IP cheat stuff.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

TEESTA WATER SHARING DEAL UNLIKELY 
Friday, December 25,2009 

DHAKA: The signing of a full-fledged agreement on the sharing of Teesta Rivers water between Bangladesh and India is still unlikely unless India decides at the highest political level to sign the deal during Prime Minister Sheikh Hasinas upcoming visit to Delhi next month.

But the signing of a brief Memorandum of Understanding on sharing Teestas water is a possibility as the Indian water resources secretary, UN Panjiar, will come to Dhaka on January 3 and stay for four days to discuss the nitty-gritty details of sharing the waters of common rivers including Teesta.

The water resources secretaries of the two countries will discuss various issues including the sharing of Teesta Rivers water in the first week of January. But were yet to set a date for the minister-level meeting of the JRC (Joint Rivers Commission), said foreign affairs minister Dipu Moni on Thursday.

Water resources minister Ramesh Chandra Sen told New Age on Thursday that he was ready to join a ministerial-level meeting of the JRC at any time. We have completed the paper work, but everything depends on India.

Foreign affairs secretary Mohamed Mijarul Quayes said on Thursday that the government is trying to hammer out an agreement on sharing Teesta Rivers water as soon as possible.

Technical experts of the two countries held a meeting in Dhaka recently. Now a (water) secretary-level meeting will be held which will lead to the minister-level meeting of the Joint Rivers Commission, he said.

We will try to arrange a minister-level meeting of the JRC before the prime ministers upcoming visit, said the foreign affairs secretary. It will be held immediately after her visit if it isnt possible before the visit.

The secretary of the water resources ministry, Sheikh M Wahiduzzaman, confirmed that he would raise the issue of the sharing of Teesta Rivers water during the meeting with his Indian counterpart here. Ill certainly raise the Teesta issue, he said firmly.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina will fly to New Delhi on January 10 for a four-day state visit. Sources close to her told New Age that she had requested her Indian counterpart, Manmohan Singh, during meetings with him at the intervals of different international conferences to agree to an accord on the sharing of Teesta Rivers water.

A senior official of the foreign affairs ministry told New Age on Thursday that a minister-level meeting of the JRC before the prime ministers visit seemed unlikely as the secretary-level meeting would end on January 6, only four days before the PMs visit.

Dhaka has, however, unofficially let it be known that it expects an agreement on the sharing of the Teestas water, said the official.

Mohamed Mijarul Quayes said earlier that the highest political levels of the two countries could decide any time whether a full-fledged agreement or a brief written commitment would be made on the issue.

The outgoing Indian high commissioner, Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty, told reporters on December 3 that the signing of an agreement on the Teesta would require intervention by the highest political levels of the two countries.

Dhaka is asking New Delhi to hold a minister-level meeting of the JRC. India has persistently expressed its inability to hold the meeting in last six years although at least two meetings are supposed to be held each year as per the rules of the JRC.

The two governments have so far readied the drafts of three agreements for being signed during Hasinas visit: mutual legal assistance in criminal matters; combating international terrorism, organised crime and illicit drug trafficking; and transfer of sentenced persons. The Indian Cabinet recently approved the deal for returning sentenced persons.

The outstanding issues that Bangladesh has been trying to settle with India for several years include finalising the agreements for sharing the water of the Teesta and six other rivers, lands in adverse possession, un-demarcated borders, Dahagram and Angarpota enclaves and the Teen Bigha corridor.

New Delhi is also eager to designate Ashuganj in Brahmanbaria as a new port of call for Indian vessels and to be allowed to use Chittagong Port. Dhaka has agreed to let India carry over-sized equipment via Bangladesh to one of its north-eastern states to set up a power plant there.

Sheikh Hasinas visit to India, which was earlier slated to begin on December 19, was deferred to January 10. She is going there on an invitation from Manmohan Singh.


----------



## Al-zakir

Tipaimukh Dam

Police intercept long march in Sylhet



Sunday December 27 2009 00:09:10 AM BDT

The 3-day Long March of the Islami Andolon Bangladesh protesting Indian project to construct Tipaimukh Dam, ended amid police interception at6 Jakigonj in Sylhet on Saturday. The Long March had began from Muktangon in Dhaka on December 24, continued to swell all along its way forward and reached Jakigonj on Friday. However, it concluded on Saturday in the face of police obstacle.(TBT Report)

UNB adds: Police on Saturday intercepted the long march of Islami Andolon Bangladesh (IAB) at Atgram in Jakiganj upazila, disrupting traffic on Sylhet-Jakiganj road for three hours.

Police stopped the protesters as over 2,500 vehicles carrying some 50,000 people tried to proceed towards Tipaimukh at 11am.

Earlier in the morning, members of RAB, BDR, police, riot police and detective branch took position at Atgram to fend off any trouble.

Having intercepted by police, the IAB, led by its Ameer Charmonai Peer Mufti Syed Rezaul Karim, held a rally at Atgram bus station at noon.

In the rally, the IAB Ameer demanded the Prime Minister place the demand of Bangladeshi people before Indian leaders to stop the construction of Tipaimukh dam during her January 10 visit to the neigbouring country.

He also threatened to wage a tougher movement if the Prime Minister fails to do so.

The IAB on Thursday started a three-day long march from the capital towards the proposed Tipaimukh Dam site to press for scrapping the Indian project considered a big threat to Bangladesh's ecology.

Char-monai Peer Syed Fazlul Karim also reiterated on Saturday that the people would continue the movement against Tipaimukh Dam to forced the Indian government to cancell the plan to construct the Dam. He remind all that the proposed Dam would affect the ecology and economy of Bangladesh adversely.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=298390
*
It's evident that Awami dalal are taking order from some where else otherwise why would they prevent this awareness really?*


----------



## piyarapakistani

if indian say that stopping river water of bagladesh will not make it a deasert.
answer
1)if the river water flow decreases,sea water will take its place and will come more and more inside of bangladesh.
2)bangladesh can loss its land due to sea flow inside bangladesh.
3)it will destroy crops as sea water is salty.
4)fresh water for drinking will also be sacres.
india should release bangaldeshi water how much water india wants to eat(drinking requries less water)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

Post contains removed.


----------



## Veer

*China is planning to make Brother Bangladesh a Desert.*

Since, Brahmaputra river originates from Tibet (Where it is called Yarlung Zangbo River) then flow into India, from India to Bangladesh, *China is building huge Dams in Tibet to stop the river water coming in Bangladesh.*

*From Tibet river flows to>>> India>>>> From India>>>> to Bangladesh.*

Hence it is clear the thief is China not India. The jealous neighbor of Bangladesh, communist and radicals are spreading the myth and misleading innocent Bangladeshis.

Remember the genocide of Bengali who have done it so don't believe them.


----------



## Skies

@^post

Tnx for ur concern. But we have not that much concern about China as about India, cos China is our proved friend.


----------



## Jako

No,thats coz u hate india. ...put down your hate glasses and you'll see a totally different world!.....you are concerned over india but not china over dams?.....now thats quitd amazing,when both conclude to the same result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> No,thats coz u hate india. ...put down your hate glasses and you'll see a totally different world!.....you are concerned over india but not china over dams?.....now thats quitd amazing,when both conclude to the same result.



No cause you people are unworthy of friends or neighbor all together and which part of *Proved Friend *you do not understand?

You are not enemy of Islamic pakistan or Bangladesh rather more less hate by all the neighbors including Hindu nepal while china managed to keep good relation with all of it's neighboring nations. China also never ever disrespect or show any interest in our political matter. Hence, you need to take your fascist glass and learn to respect your neigbors to get respect in return.


A personal message to you
I know from personal experience that west bengali hindus are more racist and fascists than those from northern bharat. Unlike some of my ignorant countrymen, I am not for *apar-upar bangla crap*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Veer

Al-zakir said:


> No cause you people are unworthy of friends or neighbor all together and which part of *Proved Friend *you do not understand?
> 
> You are not enemy of Islamic pakistan or Bangladesh rather more less hate by all the neighbors including Hindu nepal *while china managed to keep good relation with all of it's neighboring nations. *China also never ever disrespect or show any interest in our political matter. Hence, you need to take your fascist glass and learn to respect your neigbors to get respect in return.
> 
> A personal message to you
> I know from personal experience that west bengali hindus are more racist and fascists than those from northern bharat. Unlike some of my ignorant countrymen, I am not for *apar-upar bangla crap*.



While china managed to keep good relation with all of it's neighboring nations.  *from where did you get it.*

*If you keep you eyes closed* that dosen't mean that things are not there.

*China is hostile towards all of its neighbors and harassing them on pretext of one or another.*

1.) China have border dispute with *Vietnam* and claiming Vietnamese land as its own.
2.) China have border dispute with *India* and claiming Arunanchal Pradesh and Ladakhi land as its own.
3.) China is claiming whole of the independent country called *Taiwan.*
4.) China is having tense relations with *South Korea* and terrorizing it with north Korea as China is doing with India by terrorizing through Pakistan.
5.) China have deployed warships against *Japan* and threatens it.

Hence it is proved that you are living in dreams having wet dreams.

*And China is the only country having most numbers of border disputes and terrorizing its neighbors.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Veer said:


> 2.) China have border dispute with *India* and claiming Arunanchal Pradesh and Ladakhi land as its own.



As I have said that bharat has some kind of conflicts with all of it's neigbors.




> 3.) China is claiming whole of the independent country called *Taiwan.*



Part of greater china nevertheless all I care that china has done good for last 25 years. It has proved itself a well wisher of BD many times over thus you can not convince me china as fascist country link yours.


----------



## Jako

geez zakir,you know so much with your hate mongering arse stuck in us,thousands of miles away from your homeland,eh!......leave india aside! ....u never visited wb,god knows u ever visited bd either,but u never dissapoint with your childish immature and venom-spewing posts!........and btw,you arent a bengali,but a rezakar so you wont understand the so called 'epar bangla opaq bangla CRAP'! ... .back to the topic ,why dont you think china erecting dams would cause no harm to bd when it will harm india and the same river flows to bd?? .understnd the consequences,less water in india means robust use of avialable water here,and furthur lesser water in bd!....is that of no concern to you? .....well i know,ofcourre not,coz u get daily supply of water in ur swashbuckling apartment in america ,eh?.... Ur selfish mind only understands hate and extremism!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

I heard China abandoned that project realizing too much noises from downstream countries. They just did not want trouble.


----------



## Jako

New to me iajdani ,can you shed some light on the chinese withdrawl.....coz the last time i heard bout this topic,it was india objecting it and also wanting bd's help. ....i hope what you said is true,but i dont think it is!


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> I heard China abandoned that project realizing too much noises from downstream countries. They just did not want trouble.



Cos China is sensible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veer

iajdani said:


> I heard China abandoned that project realizing too much noises from downstream countries. They just did not want trouble.



Brother,
Chinese always lie and always deny the bitter truth. They just looks for their personal gains and even stabs their friends.

*Here, i am posting from the biggest newspaper of pakistan, not of India
*
*
China builds dam on Indus in Tibet,keeps Pakistan uninformed*



KARACHI: Keeping the users of Indus River water uninformed, China has built a dam at catchment area of the river in Tibet at Senge-Ali.
*
Pakistani authorities remain unaware of the dam with the exception of some individuals who read about this in a book published recently*.

Alice Albinia, a British journalist and writer who recently visited Indus up to its roots, wrote in her book Empires of the Indus that the greater part of water in the River Indus came from its upper reaches, from Tibet, Ladakh and Baltistan, rather than from its Himalayan tributaries in the Punjab. All the water that drains from these mountains, I remember, is currently being stopped by the new dam at Senge-Ali, she wrote.

She visited the Indus from its end point Indus Delta to its catchment area and the point of start called Senge Khabad by Tibetans, which means the lions mouth. It is the only place, where water did not flow from the glaciers, but the ground and flow continued round the year.

On her way to Senge Khabab, she saw a huge dam with massive concrete curve looms up from the riverbed. The structure itself is complete, but the hydroelectric elements on the riverbed are still being installed. There are pools of water this side of the dam, but no flow. The Indus has been stopped, she writes.

The Indus, born some thirty to forty-five million years ago, is the oldest known river in the region. It is the 21st largest river in the world in terms of annual water flow. The total length of the river is 3,180 kilometres (1,976 miles). The river has a total drainage area exceeding 1,165,000 square kilometres (450,000 square miles).

I feel sad for the river: for this wild and magnificent, modern, historic, prehistoric river; for this river which was flowing for millions of years before humans even saw it; for this river which has nurtured the earth since the land rose from the ocean, she writes.

Majority of the water experts in Sindh remain unaware of any dam built in Tibet. Most of them are of the view that Indus does not start from one point. It has thousands of tributaries, said Eng. Naseer Memon, water expert.

Indus main tributaries were in Ladakh, Baltistan and Tibet, glaciers of Himalayas, but there was also occasionally monsoon support.

He said there was no major water flow upstream, so building a big dam was not feasible.

Idrees Rajput, former secretary irrigation, Sindh and water expert, said the major water flow started from Skardu downstream, so building a dam could only be helpful for power generation and not the irrigation purpose.

He said the dam at Senge-Ali was for the power generation purpose, which will have no impact over Indus River. Indus water still flows, he said.

China had not officially informed the government of Pakistan, as there was no treaty between China and Pakistan over shared waters. Similarly, India has right to build a dam on Indus for power generation with a maximum capacity of 0.25 MAF water.

Indus Rivers inflow is 140 MAF in Pakistan, and the small dams will have no impact over us, said Rajput. Pakistan is building largest dams on Indus River with 6.4 or 7 MAF water capacity.

Rajput said they got to know about the dam through Alices book, but Indus discharge in Pakistan was not stopped.

Released ahead of World Water Day on March 22, IUCNs latest publication, Share: Managing Water Across Boundaries, shows that international rivers - t*hose shared by neighbouring countries - provide an estimated 60 percent of the worlds freshwater.*

There are some 260 international river basins in the world, which cover nearly half of the Earths surface and are home to 40 percent of the worlds population.

*We cannot understate the importance of water for life on this planet; it is as necessary as the air we breathe, said Julia Marton LefËvre, IUCNs Director General.* *Governments must realize that river basins, not national borders are the boundaries around which effective water management must be drawn.*

China builds dam on Indus in Tibet,keeps Pakistan uninformed


----------



## Veer

*Photographic proof of the China building dam* *to make Bangladesh and Pakistan Desert. *Following the on site pic of Dam construction in Tibet.


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> rezakar so you wont understand the so called 'epar bangla opaq bangla CRAP'!



Yes I am a *Razakar *to defend Islam and Muslims interest in my country and I will always expose bharatis and dalal awamis anti Bangladeshi and anti islami propaganda.


----------



## Adios Amigo

Veer said:


> *Photographic proof of the China building dam* *to make Bangladesh and Pakistan Desert. *Following the on site pic of Dam construction in Tibet.



Are you in race with china to make Bangladesh desert(as they say)????

They are concerned about your actions more then chinese.

If chinese are doing something wrong, Bangladesh will or any other country will rase the issue with them, dont be much bothered about that.

lastly do not try to divert attentions from the real issue.


adios.


----------



## Skies

I think, if we request China then they will not build dam. So we r not worried.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

you know this is ridiculous.

If climate change continues and sea levels continue to rise.

Bangladesh and west Bengal will primarily be under water


----------



## Spitfighter

Al-zakir said:


> Yes I am a *Razakar *



dude, we've all known that for a while now. 



> defend Islam and Muslims interest in my country and I will always expose bharatis and dalal awamis *anti Bangladeshi *and anti islami propaganda.



How are you going to defend Bangladesh bro if you don't believe in its right to exist as an independent nation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spitfighter

adeos amigo said:


> Are you in race with china to make Bangladesh desert(as they say)????
> 
> They are concerned about your actions more then chinese.
> 
> If chinese are doing something wrong, Bangladesh will or any other country will rase the issue with them, dont be much bothered about that.
> 
> lastly do not try to divert attentions from the real issue.
> 
> 
> adios.



India has stopped work on the Tipaimukh dam champ. 

time for a new sticky to expose India's hegemonic intentions  

Don't worry we'll leave 'all-weather friend/brotherly nation China out of it. Don't want to lose focus now, we know no one is bothered about China's 'mistakes', its those sneaky Indians that everyone's worried about.


----------



## TopCat

*Bangladesh receives less water thru&#8217; Farakka*


Like the first spell of 10 days, India in the second spell-- from January 11-20- has not released to Bangladesh its fair share mentioned in the indicative schedule-2 of the Ganges water sharing treaty signed in 1996, according to statistics released yesterday by the Joint Rivers Commission (JRC), Bangladesh.

Bangladesh has been deprived of 20,468 cusec of water during the second spell of this year. In the first spell of 10 days Bangladesh got 20,796 cusec of water less than its apportioned share.

Bangladesh received 37,204 cusec of water at Farakka point against its equitable share of 57630 cusec during January 11-20, 2010.

Mir Sajjad Hossain, Member of Joint Rivers Commission, Bangladesh would not make comment on India's release of less volume of water than its share. 

Bangladesh and India share Ganges water each year from January 1 to May 31 under the Ganges water sharing treaty. 

According to the treaty, Bangladesh and India is to equally share water if the flow is up to 70,000 cusec or less in the Farakka Barrage point. Bangladesh is to get 35,000 cusec of water and India to get the rest if water at Farakka point is between 70,000 and 75,000 cusec. When water at Farakka point reaches more than 75,000 cusec, India is to get 40,000 cusec and Bangladesh to get the rest. 

But statistics show that India never followed these terms and conditions of the accord and released less quantity of water for Bangladesh. It did not respond to protests lodged by the JRC, Bangladesh in the past. 

Bangladesh and India shares water of 50 common rivers. The JRC governs 57 identified border rivers, 54 with India and 3 with Myanmar. 

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in her recent visit sought cooperation from her counterpart for fair sharing of water of Teesta and other common rivers.


----------



## FreekiN

Has anyone died? If so, it's time to act with whatever you got.


----------



## M_Saint

Spitfighter said:


> How are you going to defend Bangladesh bro if you don't believe in its right to exist as an independent nation?


There was a bigger Bangladesh even before Pakistan was born and after our artery, vein and limbs were cut off by "Joy Bangla Walas" of WB in 1946; our co-religionists at least sheltered us in a bigger, stronger federated state; in where we were 100 times more secured than we were made by now. Current Bangladesh was never been a well-thought product of patriotic-Indigenous/Muslim Bengalis rather it was an engineered entity like the one of 1/11, 07 was to make us sub-human that we became by now. IND and empire tried the same fate for Baluchis too at around the same time but failed due to the geographical closeness but we were unfortunate to become fool of the century to accept the fukcin feel good Shadinata; the fun and flurries of which signify nothing except raising the bar of unjust, exploitation and corruption in a densely populated, boxed-up land. These fukcin deceptions of giving Shadinata/Independence to Muslims of Arab, Eurasia and Caucasus are nothing but classic example of dividing them to make ruling simple. Do telling these pure and simple scientific-truth make me RAZAKAR (Volunteer anyway but since its unfamiliar to Bengalis, RAW Mo FOS picked it up to exploit it in Bangla land.) then put Nehru's name on the top of RAZAKARs list because that criminal-Brahman was the one, who predicted that smaller states near at IND wouldn't survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

@^post

Right, raising the bar of unjust, exploitation and corruption in a densely populated boxed-up land are the attainments in expense of our independent now, very sad and bad luck- indeed!

BTW, some one (a DU teacher) told me one year ago that there will be no independence of BD remain after 25/30 years. So we are gonna ruled by our mistakes and bad luck, clearly.


----------



## piyarapakistani

1)pakistan respect its muslim bengali brothers.
2)genocide of bengalis.do hindu frgot genocide of muslims done by hindus and sikh when muslims were migrating to pakistan and when muslims were expelled from there majority districts gurdaspur,ferozpur and amritsir and were awarded to india.
3)india forgot its killing of innocent muslims of jammus who were migrating to pakistan and were killed by hindus.
4)hindus forgot how many thousends of kashmiri muslims they have killed in kashmir?


----------



## eastwatch

Veer said:


> *China is planning to make Brother Bangladesh a Desert.*
> 
> Since, Brahmaputra river originates from Tibet (Where it is called Yarlung Zangbo River) then flow into India, from India to Bangladesh, *China is building huge Dams in Tibet to stop the river water coming in Bangladesh.*
> 
> *From Tibet river flows to>>> India>>>> From India>>>> to Bangladesh.*
> 
> Hence it is clear the thief is China not India. The jealous neighbor of Bangladesh, communist and radicals are spreading the myth and misleading innocent Bangladeshis.


Outwardly, the Chinese Dam Project deprives BD of its water. I do not have any of the hydrographic or topographic data about this project. But, it seems that in order to divert the river water China will have to pump up the water to the mountains that rise high across Tibet. Water flows naturally by gravity to a lower land. But, electricity will be needed in order to raise the water to a higher land. 

So, the question here is, how this electricity will be produced? It will be produced by allowing A CERTAIN quantity of water to flow downstream to a hydro-power plant. There is a more than 1 km difference of elevations of land inside Chinese Tibet before Brahmaputra flows into Arunachal of India. So, a huge quantity of power can be produced here.

Since this downstream water will come by gravity to India and then to BD, so, China will not be able to take away our share of water if it chooses to build a big reservoir upstream. On the contrary, it may help control floods and provide water during winter in BD.

But, India may deprive us if it chooses to divert this downstream water to the west through the chicken neck north of BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Al-zakir said:


> Yes I am a *Razakar *to defend Islam and Muslims interest in my country and I will always expose bharatis and dalal awamis anti Bangladeshi and anti islami propaganda.



Just curious will you have the same zeal if the enemies of bangladesh turn out to be Pakistan, Burma, China, UK or USA ?

Just curious ?

Regards


----------



## eastwatch

piyarapakistani said:


> 1)pakistan respect its muslim bengali brothers.
> 2)genocide of bengalis.do hindu frgot genocide of muslims done by hindus and sikh when muslims were migrating to pakistan and when muslims were expelled from there majority districts gurdaspur,ferozpur and amritsir and were awarded to india.
> 3)india forgot its killing of innocent muslims of jammus who were migrating to pakistan and were killed by hindus.
> 4)hindus forgot how many thousends of kashmiri muslims they have killed in kashmir?


We have already seen until 1971 how you people respect the Bangali muslims. We do not want it any more. We will keep on protecting our separate entity from enslavement by both Pak and India through a lasting economic progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Always Neutral said:


> Just curious will you have the same zeal if the enemies of Bangladesh turn out to be Pakistan, Burma, China, UK or USA ?
> 
> Just curious ?
> 
> Regards



I case of me:

No! Because apart from Burma (little dispute) we have no dispute with them. If we had problem between then why not the same zeal?

And about India: We do not dislike India without any obvious reason. We do not dislike India for their religion (their own matter) but for their gesture and policy toward BD.


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> We have already seen until 1971 how you people respect the Bangali muslims. We do not want it any more. We will keep on protecting our separate entity from enslavement by both Pak and India through a lasting economic progress.


This unwanted shuorer baccha would poke his nose where it doesn't belong. Pseudo commie, thief of his type converted our country as begger bowl whereas emerging-tigerish economy of E PAK leading us to have dream for prosperous Muslim land from 60-70. Later when the thug Mujib was removed and the curse of the "Bottom less basket" (72-75) was reversed as "Emerging Tiger"(91-96) again; Rawamy Malaun, Pseudo Commie Shuor of his type made the country as the land of God fathers, Rapist-centurians from 96-2001. Again in a completely different world ( 2002-2006) we fixed all the Rawamy Shaitan's misdeed and achieved phenomenal 6.8 growth, highest FDI and only country to cross UN's HDI index etc just to be blamed by MUA Shuor, him and pimp of his type as anti-liberation force, RAZAKAR etc. 

So, I urge my Pakistani brothers not to try to hug the types of Mir Jafar, MUA, please because they would only hurt your kind feeling and those pseudo Bengali haram khors, shuors aren't worth of your invitation.


----------



## Skies

eastwatch said:


> We have already seen until 1971 how you people respect the Bangali muslims. We do not want it any more. We will keep on protecting our separate entity from enslavement by both Pak and India through a lasting economic progress.



Alright, that you want to live with separate entity.

But why you answering to him in that way. It's bad. Remember such approach by you only recognizes you as mean minded rather than them since they have admitted their past mistakes and now want friendship. 

BTW, Do not angry on me. Cos whatever I think, I've said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

M_Saint said:


> Pseudo commie, thief of his type converted our country as beggar bowl whereas emerging-tigerish economy of E PAK leading us to have dream for prosperous Muslim land from 60-70.



Would you explain how economy of E. Pak was prosperous from 1960-70? As max ppl know W. Pak used to do partiality to us.


----------



## Al-zakir

Always Neutral said:


> Just curious will you have the same zeal if the enemies of bangladesh turn out to be Pakistan, Burma, China, UK or USA ?
> 
> Just curious ?
> 
> Regards



Yes, without a doubt. You have forgot to mention about great brit however Bangladesh's main enemy is Awami munafiq leauge and it's master Bharat. West Pakistan was never our enemy however it was made to be one by awami and bharat. 

Welcome back and how is things in brit? Are you ready for shariah in london 20 years from now?


----------



## M_Saint

brotherbangladesh said:


> Would you explain how economy of E. Pak was prosperous from 1960-70? As max ppl know W. Pak used to do partiality to us.


Please compare any decade with 60-70 in BD's known history, when the likes of 4 Universities (CTG, BUET, Rajshahi, Agri), 4 BITS (Rangunia, Ghajipur, Khlishpur and Rajshhi), Komolapur as the finnest Rail Station, Parliament Bhabhan as the finest architecture, 247 jute mills (Adamji as the largest in Asia), Industrial City like Patenga (Steel Mill as one of the largest in south asia, Dry Dock as a great dock yard, Eastern Refinery, GM Plant etc), Khalispur (News Print Mills, Jute mill, Pakshi paper Mill etc), Fenchuganj Fertilizer Factory etc have been built, regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

M_Saint said:


> This unwanted shuorer baccha would poke his nose where it doesn't belong. Pseudo commie, thief of his type converted our country as begger bowl whereas emerging-tigerish economy of E PAK leading us to have dream for prosperous Muslim land from 60-70. Later when the thug Mujib was removed and the curse of the "Bottom less basket" (72-75) was reversed as "Emerging Tiger"(91-96) again; Rawamy Malaun, Pseudo Commie Shuor of his type made the country as the land of God fathers, Rapist-centurians from 96-2001. Again in a completely different world ( 2002-2006) we fixed all the Rawamy Shaitan's misdeed and achieved phenomenal 6.8 growth, highest FDI and only country to cross UN's HDI index etc just to be blamed by MUA Shuor, him and pimp of his type as anti-liberation force, RAZAKAR etc.
> 
> So, I urge my Pakistani brothers not to try to hug the types of Mir Jafar, MUA, please because they would only hurt your kind feeling and those pseudo Bengali haram khors, shuors aren't worth of your invitation.



The obscenities are really uncalled for. You can dish it out without using foul language.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

OK India is enacting dams to control/reroute water. What BD is doing about it, and not just talk about it.

Facts:

1) All the rivers except for a few , runs from India.

2) India has a few dams on those rivers

3) India is proposing another dam in Tipai.

4) Bangladeshi monsoons are rain drenched. 

5) All the rain water in the Himalaya area north of BD, flows to BD.

Now we have adequate/surplus water in the rainy season, and not enough in the dry season. Even with the Indian dams, we still have to deal with the flood water in the monsoon, where India just opens the gates ( kinda a like not having a dam). 

By working out the water sharing agreements , river/flood management issues BD can effectively neutralize the threat that exists. There are plenty of studies done about water management in BD. Almost none were implemented. 

These issues have been going on for at least more than 35 yrs. We can go on complain about it for another 35 yrs or so, but will that solve the problem ? Whining about it is just political and won't get anything done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebungo

Govt move to push ahead with Tipaimukh dam condemned
The Imphal Free Press

IMPHAL, Feb 4: Deploring the act of the Manipur government for proposing a meeting today with stakes holders of various company in connection with the controversial Tipaimukh Project, as reflected in local dailies, various anti Dam organizations stated it was another instance of directly infringing on the rights of indigenous peoples of Manipur and all those to be impacted by the mega dam project along the Barak River. 

Talking to media persons in this connection during a press meet, the Naga People Movement for Human Rights (NPMHR), Committee on Land Natural Resource (COLNR), Hmar Students&#8217; Association (HAS), Citizen Concern for Dams and Development (CCDD) and Action Committee Against Tipaimukh Dam (ACTIP), questioned whether the move made by the government was on the basis of vested interest and strongly condemned the decision adding the issue is not only of Manipur but an inter state issue and the international one too.

According to the representatives of the organizations, the government must take the opinion of the society, consent of the people to be affected and questioned as to why the issue can not be discussed in the Manipur Assembly adding that it has been rejected by past governments. They also alleged that there has been no assessment for the affected sections till date. 

Co-convenor of ACTIP Bikramjit said the step of the government was like an invitation for another mass uprising to the people as the project is not only a loss for hill district but the entire state and added that the anti Dam organisation are prepared for any confrontation if the government forcibly proceed with its proposed plan.

&#8220;Today&#8217;s meeting of the government with the companies was without the consent of the people as well as with the representatives of our affected area&#8221; said Joseph Hmar, vice president, HAS and added that the act is a bypass of the people to be affected as they are still opposed to the project. 

The anti Dam organisations further asserted that the project would be a more loss than benefit and clarify that the 1500 MW project as mentioned frequently was a misinterpretation. The 1500 MW was only the installation capacity of the Project (the combined generation of the turbine proposed to be installed) however the actual power generation out of the project would be only around 420 MW of which about 10 percent would be for the state and opined that the Manipur have to cost a district for minimal power generation from this project, said the anti Dam activist.

Further they disclosed that different organisations have long been resisting the Tipaimukh Dam construction as testified by the peoples protest during five public hearings held for the proposed Dam, during foundation stone lying by the power minister of India, Sushil Kumar Shinde on 15 December 2006, at the grating of techno economic clearance in 2002 and the environmental clearance by the ministry of environment and forest in 2008. 

The reason cited included government and the project authorities, formerly the NEEPCO, and the new authorities, the National Hydro Electric Power Corporation (NHPC), the Sutlej Jal Vidyoot Nigam Limited and the government of Manipur still fails to address the multifaceted impacts of the proposed Dam.

The proposed involvement of NHPC in Tipaimukh Dam is unfortunate they said as the NHPC has been irresponsible and lacks accountability in Loktak Lake Multipurpose Hydroelectric Project given the fact that the project has led to economic, social and environment devastation. It indeed is unfortunate for NHPC to claim that the affected villagers of Loktak have been fully compensated as the mater still remains unresolved in the court even after almost three decades commissioning the project. 

A holistic thorough assessment of the possible impact of the Tipaimukh Multipurpose Hydroelectric Project with the participation of the affected people both in Manipur, Assam and further down in Bangladesh should precede any decision on Tipaimukh Dam and that the project should not commence without the free prior and informed consent of all affected peoples in upstreeams and downstream portions of Barak River. The decision making framework recommendation by the world Commission on Dams, respecting rights of people, ensuring their participation, option assessment should guide the decision making of Tipaimukh Dam, said the representatives of the organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

fallstuff said:


> The obscenities are really uncalled for. You can dish it out without using foul language.



Eke E Bole "Sara Raar Ramayan Porar Samoy Ghomiya Thakle Sokale Othe Sita Kar Baazan" Prasna Kortha hoy. Before using big words like "obscenities", "uncalled for" at next time, try to dig where the argument or story has started from, undersand? Since I don't remember seeing your post here, I would ask you (Please) to dig this thread in order to find out what has led me to become obscene, thanks.


----------



## eastwatch

INDIA DAM, CLIMATE DRY UP BD RIVER 
Saturday, February 13, 2010

DHAKA: The Teesta River has dried up fully due to drastic fall of its water level this current dry season causing a very adverse impact on agriculture, fishery, communication and employment.

The water level of the river started to decrease sharply in September last. Later the river dried up fully this year causing a large number of dunes and chars to emerge on the beds of the river.

Miles and miles on the riverbed are turning into desert and the environment of adjacent region of the river is also facing threat of desertification.

People living beside the river Teesta said during the last five months they had seen an abnormal full in the water level of the river but they could not think that the river would dry up very fast.

Now, anyone can cross the river on foot easily but few years ago it was fully unreal and imaginative.

The abnormal fall in water level of the Teesta River has been attributed to the unilateral withdrawal of water by India through the Farraka Barrage in the upstream of Teesta Irrigation Project at Dalia of Lalmonirhat district side by side with negative impact of climate change.

The River Teesta is said to be the lifeline of the Indian state of Sikkim, flowing for almost the entire length of the state and carving out verdant Himalayan temperate and tropical river valleys. The emerald-coloured river then forms the border between Sikkim and West Bengal before joining the Brahmaputra as a tributary in Bangladesh. Total length of the river is 315 kilometres (196 mi).

The plying of water vessels has been suspended in all the routes of the river due to drastic fall in water level and drying up the river.

The suspension of the playing of water vessels has caused undue sufferings to 50 people living the char villages under Sundarganj upazila in the district regarding their communication with the mainland.

Two hundred boatmen of 50 boat routes in Teesta river with four upazilas under Kurigram and Gaibandha district search option to livelihood as the boat routes have already been closed due to drying up the river Teesta.

The fishermen living on the river basins are passing their days ideally as they can not catch fishes there for want of water in the river.

Vast tracts of land remain uncultivated on the beds of the river and they can not be brought under crops cultivation programme for want of water in the river.

Hundreds of people living in the chars have become totally jobless, as they have no work in their hands due to drying up in river.


----------



## fallstuff

M_Saint said:


> Eke E Bole "Sara Raar Ramayan Porar Samoy Ghomiya Thakle Sokale Othe Sita Kar Baazan" Prasna Kortha hoy. Before using big words like "obscenities", "uncalled for" at next time, try to dig where the argument or story has started from, undersand? Since I don't remember seeing your post here, I would ask you (Please) to dig this thread in order to find out what has led me to become obscene, thanks.



Sir

With all due respect my point is you can hammer someone without cursing. Perhaps this postulate will explain, " The art of diplomacy is to tell someone to go to hell in a certain way , where the person actually looks forward to the trip to hell ! "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

fallstuff said:


> OK India is enacting dams to control/reroute water. What BD is doing about it, and not just talk about it.
> 
> Now we have adequate/surplus water in the rainy season, and not enough in the dry season. Even with the Indian dams, we still have to deal with the flood water in the monsoon, where India just opens the gates ( kinda a like not having a dam).
> 
> By working out the water sharing agreements , river/flood management issues BD can effectively neutralize the threat that exists. There are plenty of studies done about water management in BD. Almost none were implemented.
> 
> These issues have been going on for at least more than 35 yrs. We can go on complain about it for another 35 yrs or so, but will that solve the problem ? Whining about it is just political and won't get anything done.


We have certain national traits. One of them is to blame others for our own difficulties, but we also do not do our home works adequately. After saying that, we must also understand that international river flows cannot be diverted or its water withhold unilaterally by the upper riverine country.

India has always been doing this. It would build dams a few km above the border without consulting BD. Farakka and Teesta are only two such examples. India does things that harm BD ecologically, financially, economically and psychologically. India seems to connive our sentiments, but then try to ease out things by making strong relationship with the Awami League leaders.

To solve its own water problem, India can perhaps build vast reservoirs at the upper end of rivers like Ganges/Padma and Teesta, get supply from them during winter, and free most of the water for use by BD. 

In case of BD, it can build a number of barrages. One such barrage can be located across the Padma near Bhola. Sluice gates can be built across the entry and exit points of all the distributories from the Padma, and 5m (?) high earthen levies can be built along both the banks of this river. 

This is how the entire Padma and almost all its distributories will become a vast water reservoir. Winter farming can be supplied with water from this system. It is sure that not all the farms can be connected directly to this network, but when water is available in the river system, the ground water table will rise. This will cause to pump up underground water for irrigation at low cost.

Water is very precious now a days, because countries have to produce more and more foods to feed the ever expanding population. Nature alone is not able to feed this huge population any more. So, not a single drop of water should be allowed to flow freely to the sea. About 3 acre-foot (it means an acre of paddy land will require 3 feet high water) of water is needed in average for each acre of winter paddy crop.

A person can calculate the total requirements of irrigation water in the country and then again calculate the volume of water that can be retained in all the rivers and haors. He will find that BD has enough water resources available to support quite a marvellous GREEN REVOLUTION that can feed 400 million mouths.

Therefore, a comprehensive water management programme must be evolved by our engineers and scientists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

eastwatch said:


> We have certain national traits. One of them is to blame others for our own difficulties, but we also do not do our home works adequately. After saying that, we must also understand that international river flows cannot be diverted or its water withhold unilaterally by the upper riverine country.
> 
> India has always been doing this. It would build dams a few km above the border without consulting BD. Farakka and Teesta are only two such examples. India does things that harm BD ecologically, financially, economically and psychologically. India seems to connive our sentiments, but then try to ease out things by making strong relationship with the Awami League leaders.
> 
> To solve its own water problem, India can perhaps build vast reservoirs at the upper end of rivers like Ganges/Padma and Teesta, get supply from them during winter, and free most of the water for use by BD.
> 
> In case of BD, it can build a number of barrages. One such barrage can be located across the Padma near Bhola. Sluice gates can be built across the entry and exit points of all the distributories from the Padma, and 5m (?) high earthen levies can be built along both the banks of this river.
> 
> This is how the entire Padma and almost all its distributories will become a vast water reservoir. Winter farming can be supplied with water from this system. It is sure that not all the farms can be connected directly to this network, but when water is available in the river system, the ground water table will rise. This will cause to pump up underground water for irrigation at low cost.
> 
> Water is very precious now a days, because countries have to produce more and more foods to feed the ever expanding population. Nature alone is not able to feed this huge population any more. So, not a single drop of water should be allowed to flow freely to the sea. About 3 acre-foot (it means an acre of paddy land will require 3 feet high water) of water is needed in average for each acre of winter paddy crop.
> 
> A person can calculate the total requirements of irrigation water in the country and then again calculate the volume of water that can be retained in all the rivers and haors. He will find that BD has enough water resources available to support quite a marvellous GREEN REVOLUTION that can feed 400 million mouths.
> 
> Therefore, a comprehensive water management programme must be evolved by our engineers and scientists.



I agree to what you are saying. BD has to keep the water sharing issue at the headlines level all the time. My point is what BD is doing about it. Even if India didn't have those dams, we would still have to deal with flood.

Facts

1) India built and/or building dams.

2) We do have plenty of water in mansoon

3) In winter the rivers run dry. 

As you mentioned, we have to create barrages, build reservoir, dredge rivers, and possibly dig irrigation canals to mitigate the threat. Just talking about it won't change the state of the major issue. And the major issue is water/river management in BD, Indian dams are just one of the variables of a giant equation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asif1986

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Rivers dry up, millions become unemployed: GK Project facing closure

Shamsun Naher from Rajshahi

All the eight major rivers passing through the greater Rajshahi district have almost been dried up. The navigation through these rivers have remained suspended for years while more than three million people who used to depend for their livelihood direct on these rivers have also become unemployed and displaced.

The rivers are the Padma, the Mohananda, the Boral, the Pagla, the Punorbhova, the Atrai, the Karotoa, and the Chhoto Jamuna. The river of Padma has lost its navigability from Shibganj point in Chapainwabganj district to down stream Nagarbari in Pabna district due to withdrawal of water through Farkka Barrage, West Bengal, India. Sand dunes in the form of shoals have emerged in the middle of the river due to stoppage of natural flow of water. Some where in the river there is only spec of water flow while in other places there is knee-deep water. Thousands of people, mainly fishermen and boatmen who used to maintain their livelihood on this river, have become totally unemployed.

People of Rajshahi, Natore, Pabna and adjacent districts beside the river Padma have forgotten the impact of flood, erosion and the devastation created by the turbulent rush of water. Now, even during the Monsoon (rainy season), more than fifty percent of the river bed remain dried up. To feed her rivers and canals, India does not release water as per the water sharing treaty through Farakka barrage. The truth is that, occasionally, when Farakka is unable to contain a huge pressure of water during flood and monsoon, all the gates of Farakka are let open and thus creating a widespread flood in Bangladeshi.

The water level of the river Padma near Shibganj of Chapinawabganj, at Rajshahi and at Paksey Hardinge Bridge points, remained ever low. In many places there is no water to measure. In Rajshahi, the danger level of water of Padma is 18.5 feet. But for the last ten years, the water level never crossed over nine feet. The condition is far worrying at the foot of Hardinge Bridge, the water level being reduced drastically. Absence of water for ages under Hardinge Bridge may cause severe damage for the guarders as sands use to erode the concrete structure of the guarders and the other structures of the bridge, informed sources working for maintaining the bridge at Paksey.

Moreover, the Ganges-Kobadak Irrigation Project (GK Project) which uses to irrigate thousands of hectares of land in the greater Kushtia and Jessore districts is facing closure due to scanty or no water at the source of the project. Due to scarcity of water, the pump houses situated beside the river have been shifted several times and part of river has been dredged but still only 30 to 35 percent of the total capacity of GK project being used for irrigation purposes. It is apprehended that the GK project might face closure within next few years if no flow of water is increased in Padma.

The conditions of all other river flowing through greater Rajshahi is almost similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asif1986

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Fall of water level in the Teesta




ACCORDING to a report received in Dhaka from Lalmonirhat, water level of river Teesta has fallen sharply this season disrupting navigation and irrigation of agricultural lands. Last year during this season the flow of the river had reached lowest ever levels. Environmentalists fear this would bring a 'disastrous situation' for navigation, fisheries, agriculture and forestry. The abnormal fall in the Teesta is attributed to the unilateral withdrawal of water by the upper riparian neighbour at the upstream like the adverse effects of Farakka Barrage on the Ganges has been felt acutely in the southwestern part of the country. People living on both sides of the Teesta have already started bearing the brunt.

If the present trend of fall in water level continues, environmentalists and experts apprehend, the Teesta river may not continue to flow. Shoals have already emerged along vast areas of the riverbed creating obstacles to plying of river vessels on different routes. Bangladesh Water Development Board sources say, the declining trend in the flow of the water has been noticeable for the last ten years. Experts of the Joint Rivers Commission of Bangladesh and India had in the recent past come close to some understanding about sharing of water of this common river. Of late messages are being fed attributing reduced flow to decline of water availability at its source. 

While diversion of water continues from the Gazaldova Barrage at upstream many hand tubewells in Lalmonirhat and adjacent areas along the river have dried up. Similarly, hundreds of shallow tubewells used in irrigation have become inoperative. Farmers in the Teesta Irrigation project areas are of the view that the deep tubewells, used to irrigate the farmlands, might fail to lift sufficient water due to fall of ground water table posing a threat to agriculture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

What's this video about??? 
Didn't understand half of their language...(_coz i don't watch indian movies_ )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

sur said:


> What's this video about???
> Didn't understand half of their language...(_coz i don't watch indian movies_ )
> 
> YouTube - Save Assam Save India



Its a boogyman video. India doesn't want to commit funds to NE. I read in a BR forum that India doesn't want China to have use of infrastructural facilities in case of a Chinese incursion. 

The issues of NE are a lot like pre 1971 Pakistan. These need to be addressed politically. Blaming the boogyman will just make history reappear as a ghost of 1971 on the Indian NE.


----------



## Skies

eastwatch said:


> To solve its own water problem, India can perhaps build vast reservoirs at the upper end of rivers like Ganges/Padma and Teesta, get supply from them during winter, and free most of the water for use by BD.



Boro Vhai,

How do you suppose that India will pay out again huge extra dollar$ to reserve water by building new reservoirs inside Indian territory to supply/facilitate water flow towards our Bangladesh in winter and summer since they can easily solve their water problems just by their damn dams?! 
Moreover, building reservoirs in India may be will not solve the problem in rainy season to check over flow of water which India leaves to BD in rainy season. Also if we will produce more food then India will loose more food market in BD.
But BD can invest by its own money in India to make reservoir inside India if India will agree and if it will help BD as you suggested.


----------



## Al-zakir

brotherbangladesh said:


> But BD can invest by its own money in India to make reservoir inside India if India will agree and if it will help BD as you suggested.



Are you serious bro? You have that much trust in bharat?


----------



## TopCat

sur said:


> What's this video about???
> Didn't understand half of their language...(_coz i don't watch indian movies_ )
> 
> YouTube - Save Assam Save India



This is a BJP propaganda. True color of Shining India.


----------



## Skies

Al-zakir said:


> Are you serious bro? You have that much trust in bharat?





brotherbangladesh said:


> But BD can invest by its own money in India to make reservoir inside India if India will agree and if it will help BD as* you suggested.*




That's why I said that "as you (He/East Watch Bhai) suggested". I'm more or less sure that India will not allow BD to make water reserver inside India even by BD's money. Or if they will allow then somehow those reservoirs will not work!!

But his suggestions about inside BD could solve the problems more or less.


----------



## thebrownguy

self delete


----------



## HAWK73

India is 1st country who fought war with his all neighbors.


----------



## third eye

HAWK73 said:


> *India is 1st country who fought war with his all neighbors.*



Are you suggesting the Pak & China are ALL the neighbors India has ? A look at an Atlas will show Nepal, Bhutan, Myanmar who share a land border. SL too is a neighbor.

BTW, take a re look at history on the highlighted part above ..hint : Israel, Germany to name a few.


----------



## A.R.

HAWK73 said:


> India is 1st country who fought war with his all neighbors.



It seams you have no knowledge about India..
India has only fought wars against pakistan and china
India is most friendly neighbour of all countries


----------



## A.R.

hawk73 you must not write anything which is baseless and out of logic


----------



## eastwatch

Dhaka expecting interim 
Teesta deal with Delhi 
Shahidul Islam Chowdhury 

Dhaka is trying to make an interim arrangement on sharing of waters of Teesta river with New Delhi until the two countries can strike a long-term agreement reducing their &#34311;uge gap&#12539;in water-sharing claims.

The government is expecting an interim agreement on Teesta water sharing to be reached at the ministerial-level meeting of the Joint Rivers Commission scheduled to begin in New Delhi on Wednesday, the water resources minister, Ramesh Chandra Sen, told New Age on Wednesday.

&#31950;e are expecting an interim agreement for sharing Teesta waters during the upcoming talks,&#12539;said the minister, who will lead the Bangladesh side at the three-day JRC meet being held after five years.

Differences including India&#30196; &#29245;nwillingness&#12539;to give Bangladesh half of 80 per cent waters of Teesta after reserving 20 per cent waters as environmental flow are yet to be narrowed down for reaching a long-lasting accord.

When asked if Dhaka received any indication about Delhi&#30196; &#21474;olitical decision&#12539;in this regard, Sen referred to the joint communiqu&#12539;issued by the prime ministers of Bangladesh and India during Sheikh Hasina&#30196; tour of India in January. The two prime ministers reportedly expressed their political commitment to concluding talks on the sharing of Teesta waters &#31895;xpeditiously&#12539;

The Joint Rivers Commission, constituted in 1972, is the highest forum for resolution of disputes on sharing of waters of 54 common rivers between the two countries.

However, the water resources ministers of the two countries failed to hold JRC talks in the past five years, due to Delhi&#30196; unwillingness although the JRC charter says at least two such meetings should be held every year. The 36th minister-level meet of JRC was held in Dhaka in September 2005.

The two prime ministers also directed their respective water resources ministers to JRC talks in the first quarter of 2010 to discuss issues of waters of Feni, Manu, Muhuri, Khowai, Gumti, Dharla and Dhdhkumar rives, according to the joint communiqu&#12539;

The water resources secretaries of Bangladesh and India will hold the expert-level meeting on March 16 to resolve technical issues of water-sharing. The water resources ministers, at the three-day meeting from March 17, are likely to take &#21474;olitical decision&#12539;on reaching an agreement, JRC sources said.

Meanwhile, the sources added, the Bangladesh authorities unofficially communicated to their Indian counterparts their expectations of a possible agreement on the Teesta water sharing.

Bangladesh wants that the two countries agree to keep 20 per cent of Teesta waters as environmental flow and share the rest on a 50-50 per cent basis.

But, the Indian side is unwilling to give Bangladesh the proposed share of 40 per cent of the Teesta flow, the sources said.

The Teesta on Bangladesh side almost dries up in March, as India allegedly holds waters at Gajoldoba barrage point.

In February and March &#12539;the leanest period for the Teesta in Bangladesh &#12539; the flow of waters comes down to less than 1,000 cubic feet per second from 5,000 cubic feet per second in November.

Signing of an agreement on the Teesta river requires intervention from the highest political levels of the two countries, Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty, a former Indian high commissioner in Dhaka, told reporters before Hasina&#30196; visit to New Delhi.

Asked why Dhaka is expecting only an interim agreement, the water resources secretary, Sheikh Wahid-Uz Zaman, said, &#32680; full-fledged agreement on sharing of river requires adequate hydrological data. Sharing of Teesta river waters is our top priority at the JRC meeting. We are working on getting adequate hydrological data for signing a long-term agreement. But we cannot wait for long for an agreement on the plea of non-availability of adequate data,&#12539;he said.

The two countries collect river flow data at Gajoldoba point in India and Dalia and Kawnia points in Bangladesh. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Skies

Sadly you have wrong idea about greedy India. India is not building fence 150m inside India&#8217;s territory, also India cannot do this for its hungry nature.


----------



## eastwatch

brotherbangladesh said:


> That's why I said that "as you (He/East Watch Bhai) suggested". I'm more or less sure that India will not allow BD to make water reserver inside India even by BD's money. Or if they will allow then somehow those reservoirs will not work!!
> 
> But his suggestions about inside BD could solve the problems more or less.



I suggest BD to build its own reservoir inside BD border. Think of two small height barrages across the two Meghna channels that sandwich Bhola island. 20m high barrages there and 5 or 6 metre high levies (embankments) along the two sides of this river will make a vast reservoir from Rajshahi to Bhola, and from Rangpur to Aricha.

Now, build sluice gates across all the mouths of contributories and distributories to this river. At the end of rainy season, close all these small gates and the large gates at the Bhola Barrage. It becomes a big water reservoir. Use this water to irrigate the winter crop fields.

Note that it is not possible to take this water directly through canals to all the paddy fields. However, water that is reserved in the Jamuna, Ganges/Padma and Meghna river system will also flow horizontally underground. We will not see it, but it will happen because it is a natural phenomenon.

When this happens, the underground water table throughout the country will rise. It means more water will be available at lower pump-up costs during the crop season.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lhuang

I hear a lot about India stopping Pakistani waters, never Bangladeshi waters.

Can anyone link me to a neutral, non Indian, non Pakistani, non Bangladeshi source for research?


----------



## ramu

brotherbangladesh said:


> Sadly you have wrong idea about greedy India. India is not building fence 150m inside Indias territory, also India cannot do this for its hungry nature.



If you go on and on without any proof ... you are not making any contribution to this thread. Can you give me links about why you think so. Don't come up with blind generalisation as you are not in a position to understand Indian foreign policy.


----------



## Skies

ramu said:


> If you go on and on without any proof ... you are not making any contribution to this thread. Can you give me links about why you think so. Don't come up with blind generalisation as you are not in a position to understand Indian foreign policy.



No one should talk without proof. Look at that posts quoted below. If you do not believe me then ask for detail to them. India and Bangladesh had entered into a Boundary Accord in 1974 which is commonly known as the Mujib-Indira treaty. This bilateral treaty stipulates that no defence works can be built within 150 metres of the no man's land. But India violated that rule in some places and there is the conflict.



Al-zakir said:


> We do not have any problem if you build fence in your land but it has come in the news that you have try to build border out side 150 boundary. Stay in within 150 feet and build 5 fence as fer bd concern however if you try to build fence outside than we have problem. Simple.






iajdani said:


> BD never objected on building fence on Indian side. But we do object if you build it in our land... Genious...



*Plus: Border talks begin today*

Bangladesh will raise strong objection against the Indian project of fencing within 150 yards of the zero-line, killing of innocent Bangladeshis by the BSF, sheltering of Bangladeshi criminals in India, among other issues, BDR sources said.


----------



## ramu

brotherbangladesh said:


> No one should talk without proof. Look at that posts quoted below. If you do not believe me then ask for detail to them. India and Bangladesh had entered into a Boundary Accord in 1974 which is commonly known as the Mujib-Indira treaty. This bilateral treaty stipulates that no defence works can be built within 150 metres of the no man's land. But India violated that rule in some places and there is the conflict.



Links please ...


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh should get transit to Pakistan, China via India

*Bangladesh should get transit to Pakistan, China via India 

Muhammad Afsar Ali Farajee *

Bangladesh is a very small country having population of 150 million. Though Bangladesh is a poor country yet her physical position is of great importance for many big powers and India. A great debate is going on about the question of providing transit/corridor to India through Bangladesh. The nation is already divided on many issue like whether we are Bangalee or Bangladeshi, trial of Bangladeshi war criminals without trial of Pakistani war criminals, question of spirit of Liberation War and other problems.
I was a principal and lecturer of political science of non-govt Degree College for more than three decades; but I always consider myself to be a student and an observer of different current affairs of Bangladesh and the world. As a citizen my comments are as follows:
The nation should know the difference between transit and corridor. Trade between Nepal and Bangladesh crossing India or between Bhutan and Bangladesh is called transit. 
Trade between western portion of India with eastern seven sisters of India using the territory of Bangladesh is never transit but corridor. India is demanding not transit but corridor.
All people are not fools: There may be a group of people of our country who may be fools but all people of Bangladesh are never fools and it is the legal and moral duty of the present Awami League Govt. to disclose total proposal of India in the Jatio Sangsad. The Govt. must also publish a whitepaper very soon. Moha Jote or Mega Alliance led by Sheikh Hasina may have vast majority in the Sangsad but they are not the owners of Bangladesh. We the common people are the actual owners. People will not tolerate any treaty with India or any other country if our very sovereignty and independence are threatened. 
The foreign policy of Bangladesh versus the foreign policy of India: Our foreign policy is fully based on the principle of "friendship to all and malice to none"; but in the foreign policy of India there is always a big brotherly attitude. The Govt. should be aware of it.
There are some outstanding irritats between India and Bangladesh which need just, amicable and peaceful solution. These are noted below:
Barbed wire fencing in the border: Electrified barbed wire fencing on the India Bangladesh border is never a solution to smuggling, trans-border trafficking, illegal trade and trespassing. So our Govt. and India have to stop all these practice.
Exchange of enclaves: As per Mujib-Indira Treaty of 1974, exchange of enclaves between India and Bangladesh is a must but the treaty has not yet been implemented. The matter should be expedited as the exchange of enclaves is of great importance to Bangladesh.
Sovereignty over Tin-Bigha corridor: Pakistan was fully sovereign over Tin-Bigha till 1971; as per the above treaty India is supposed to restore sovereignty to Bangladesh. But that has not been implemented. 
Demarcation of maritime boundary: There should be just, amicable and judicious solution to maritime boundary between India and Bangladesh through UN or international arbitration. 
Sovereignty over South Talpatty: This is a Bangladesh territory so India should disclaim it. Bangladesh may refer the issue to the UN. 
Killing by BSF: India has killed several hundred Bangladeshi innocent civilians. This practice must be stopped by India. 
Destruction of infrastructure: railway, Road, port and such other infrastructure should be counted.
National security and sovereignty: National security and sovereignty must be counted by Bangladesh
Tradability: Tradability of Bangladesh with India should be minimized.
Demand of Bangladesh goods Indian sever sisters: Bangladesh may incurr loss to these areas 
* Transit/corridor is a trump card: Bangladesh should demand Transit via India with Pakistan and China and vice versa. Bangladesh should take proper action for it.*

_ The writer is an advocate based at Kaunia, Rangpur._


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

brotherbangladesh said:


> Bangladesh should get transit to Pakistan, China via India
> 
> *Bangladesh should get transit to Pakistan, China via India
> 
> Muhammad Afsar Ali Farajee *
> 
> Bangladesh is a very small country having population of 150 million. Though Bangladesh is a poor country yet her physical position is of great importance for many big powers and India. A great debate is going on about the question of providing transit/corridor to India through Bangladesh. The nation is already divided on many issue like whether we are Bangalee or Bangladeshi, trial of Bangladeshi war criminals without trial of Pakistani war criminals, question of spirit of Liberation War and other problems.
> I was a principal and lecturer of political science of non-govt Degree College for more than three decades; but I always consider myself to be a student and an observer of different current affairs of Bangladesh and the world. As a citizen my comments are as follows:
> The nation should know the difference between transit and corridor. Trade between Nepal and Bangladesh crossing India or between Bhutan and Bangladesh is called transit.
> Trade between western portion of India with eastern seven sisters of India using the territory of Bangladesh is never transit but corridor. India is demanding not transit but corridor.
> All people are not fools: There may be a group of people of our country who may be fools but all people of Bangladesh are never fools and it is the legal and moral duty of the present Awami League Govt. to disclose total proposal of India in the Jatio Sangsad. The Govt. must also publish a whitepaper very soon. Moha Jote or Mega Alliance led by Sheikh Hasina may have vast majority in the Sangsad but they are not the owners of Bangladesh. We the common people are the actual owners. People will not tolerate any treaty with India or any other country if our very sovereignty and independence are threatened.
> The foreign policy of Bangladesh versus the foreign policy of India: Our foreign policy is fully based on the principle of "friendship to all and malice to none"; but in the foreign policy of India there is always a big brotherly attitude. The Govt. should be aware of it.
> There are some outstanding irritats between India and Bangladesh which need just, amicable and peaceful solution. These are noted below:
> Barbed wire fencing in the border: Electrified barbed wire fencing on the India Bangladesh border is never a solution to smuggling, trans-border trafficking, illegal trade and trespassing. So our Govt. and India have to stop all these practice.
> Exchange of enclaves: As per Mujib-Indira Treaty of 1974, exchange of enclaves between India and Bangladesh is a must but the treaty has not yet been implemented. The matter should be expedited as the exchange of enclaves is of great importance to Bangladesh.
> Sovereignty over Tin-Bigha corridor: Pakistan was fully sovereign over Tin-Bigha till 1971; as per the above treaty India is supposed to restore sovereignty to Bangladesh. But that has not been implemented.
> Demarcation of maritime boundary: There should be just, amicable and judicious solution to maritime boundary between India and Bangladesh through UN or international arbitration.
> Sovereignty over South Talpatty: This is a Bangladesh territory so India should disclaim it. Bangladesh may refer the issue to the UN.
> Killing by BSF: India has killed several hundred Bangladeshi innocent civilians. This practice must be stopped by India.
> Destruction of infrastructure: railway, Road, port and such other infrastructure should be counted.
> National security and sovereignty: National security and sovereignty must be counted by Bangladesh
> Tradability: Tradability of Bangladesh with India should be minimized.
> Demand of Bangladesh goods Indian sever sisters: Bangladesh may incurr loss to these areas
> * Transit/corridor is a trump card: Bangladesh should demand Transit via India with Pakistan and China and vice versa. Bangladesh should take proper action for it.*
> 
> _ The writer is an advocate based at Kaunia, Rangpur._




Well china is building a SUPER SPEED TRAIN service from China , may be BD (East Pakistan) should get that train , that way we will also get on train to our borders  ....

Bangladesh - China - Pakistan ... thru the vally !!! May be even all the way to Afghanistan and Iran ...

I suggest China - Banglades - Paskistan should discuss this in detail ...

India is too busy ... planning its world domination it does not cares for nothing else , damn building and weapon buying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianarmy2020

i don't know why bangladeshi hate india..india always help bangladesh. and india will give 250 mw electricity to bangladesh in compensation of dam. and india recently give 1 billion dollar to bangladesh as a loan at 1.5 % interest for 20 year.
so i think bangladeshi and indian has no reason to hate each other. and don't forget india give freedom to bangladeshi so why india will try to do something wrong with bangladesh.


----------



## Skies

indianarmy2020 said:


> i don't know why bangladeshi hate india..india always help bangladesh. and india will give 250 mw electricity to bangladesh in compensation of dam. and india recently give 1 billion dollar to bangladesh as a loan at 1.5 &#37; interest for 20 year.
> so i think bangladeshi and indian has no reason to hate each other. and don't forget india give freedom to bangladeshi so why india will try to do something wrong with bangladesh.



Mate, you are new here. So have a look to learn about India-BD relationship. BTW, hope we will like India one day!

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/19363-bsf-killing-bangladeshi-civilians.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ngladesh-doing-overcome-indian-dominance.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/21826-india-working-make-bangladesh-desert.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...-rs-420-000-deport-one-bangladeshi-assam.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...sidyl-industry-destroy-bangladeshi-youth.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...mi-govt-proved-again-they-indian-stooges.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...esh-started-new-begining-election-2008-a.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/19050-book-review-india-doctrine-1947-2007-a.html


Now look at below: 

*



A UNB report says: At the function, RHEAR, a Turkish company, signed an MoU with its Bangladeshi counterpart DANA to offer US$ 1 billion in soft loan to the Bangladesh government to finance infrastructure projects like flyovers and bridges.
If the government accepts the credit line, RHEAR will donate US$ 5 million to healthcare and education projects in Bangladesh.
BTW, I can not understand

Click to expand...

*
S::: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

Both Turkey and India offered BD 1 billlion US$ but how many times Turkey members said us, lo! we helped BD by 1 billion dollar, lo! we helped BD by 1 billion dollar, lo! we helped BD by 1 billion dollar,lo! we helped BD by 1 billion dollar, But the Indians..................................ufff we dont want loan at high Interest rate from India to build road to transit them.

We know why India give loan, Why India helped 71, why they sell electricity and how is India is!......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

brotherbangladesh said:


> Mate, you are new here.
> 
> We know why India give loan, Why India helped 71, why they sell electricity and how is India is!......



 Good to know why you hate us. Blame everyone but yourself. Maybe that will help make BD better.


----------



## ramu

indianarmy2020 said:


> i don't know why bangladeshi hate india..india always help bangladesh. and india will give 250 mw electricity to bangladesh in compensation of dam. and india recently give 1 billion dollar to bangladesh as a loan at 1.5 % interest for 20 year.
> so i think bangladeshi and indian has no reason to hate each other. and don't forget india give freedom to bangladeshi so why india will try to do something wrong with bangladesh.



I thought of the same when I joined this forum but have realised lately that the BD members on this forum are a tiny minority and the true picture of BD is very different. BD people are not judgemental but have issues with water sharing and boundary flares b/w the armies. India has issues with illegal immigration. The issues are being sorted one after another. However, rare bread of BD use this forum as a anti frustration tool to bash India and Indian policies to vent out their frustration. Let me tell you that no amount of convincing will change a few of them. Some of them were smart and understood the core issues and also had some valid issues and concerns that were an eye opener. But a lot of others are just gas and have this heard mentality and hate for the sake of hating.


----------



## eastwatch

lhuang said:


> I hear a lot about India stopping Pakistani waters, never Bangladeshi waters.
> 
> Can anyone link me to a neutral, non Indian, non Pakistani, non Bangladeshi source for research?



Out of 54 common rivers between BD and India, India has built quite a few barrages, the number I do not remember. But, the largest barrage is across the Ganges at Farakka. India diverts this precious water in dry season to improve the flow of water in the Haldia Port near Calcutta.

There is another big barrage across the river Teesta. India diverts water unlawfully to deprive us during the dry but crop season. Note that our engineers had also built another barrage downstream to hold water in this river for use during the crop season. But, now there is not enough water there.

There are other small barrages like this, but I do not have the list.


----------



## eastwatch

The River Teesta is full of Water. Click the link below to see the picture. The news says that the farmers are very happy with this availability of water. A trial Teesta Treaty is supposed to be signed between BD and India on March 20. So, people are happy that India finally may yeild to our demand to release 4000 cubic feet per second (cfs). Now, the rate of flow is about 3000 cfs to 3750 cfs. 

The Daily Ittefaq - March 17, 2010


----------



## Spring Onion

*River linking project of india *

by Halima Neyamat 

*The Government of India is implementing a mega project, National River Linking Project for Inter-basin water transfer. The project will have major impact on the livelihood of people, environment, socio-economic conditions of Bangladesh and will have adverse impact on the every sector. In simple word it will cause a disaster to Bangladesh.* Halima Neyamat explains. 

'Water' should be looked upon as a social and environmental resource. Freshwater have remained the life-blood for our nation, communities and individuals. The universal concept, without freshwater, nature cannot sustain itself and life, cannot be imagined. In this sense, water as the universal solvent and sustenance of the very fabric of life has always remained an inevitable substance for the survival of the people as well as their socio-economic development. We have already faced serious socio-economic losses and environmental degradations due to the unilateral withdrawal of the waters of the Ganges. Bangladesh and India entered into a 30-year Ganges Water Sharing Treaty in 1996 to share the waters of the Ganges available at Farakka during dry season. In this 30-year long Treaty, India agreed to share the waters of some of the border rivers such as the Teesta, the Dharala, the Dudhkumar, the Manu, the Muhuri, the Khowai and the Gumti, the modalities of which will be determined after negotiation between the two countries. It was expected that the contentious and complex conflicts between Bangladesh and India would be resolved. However, we dissatisfed over the allocation of water, particularly in the dry season: *in the event of unexpectedly diminished flow, there is no provision to regulate it, as it had been set out in the previous agreement of 1977. *
The Government of India claims that the main idea of the National River Linking Project is to transfer the waters from the areas of surplus traversed by the Himalayan rivers in the north to the areas of deficit in the peninsular south by linking 37 rivers. The main area from where the waters are to be diverted is the Ganga-Brahmaputra-Barak basin, which accounts for 60&#37; of the surface water resources of the country and is also rich in groundwater. However, the rivers that comprise this mega-basin are international watercourses and naturally, international politics as well as international law are bound to be explicitly involved in this undertaking. 

It has been roughly estimated that minimum 20% of the total land area of Bangladesh (figure may become far more than this) will be directly affected due to the river linking project. The harmful effects will be on: environmental degradation, availability of both surface and ground water, quality of water, salinity in soil, agriculture, fisheries, industries, environment, flushing of pollutant, supply and sanitation, public health, navigation etc,. It will have adverse impact on every sector. 

The transfer of waters from the Himalayans rivers through the implementation of the present River linking Project will seriously aggravate the situation of Bangladesh further more and will cause a massive disaster. We should clearly know and realize that the National River Linking Project is no more in 'proposed' stage; it is already in the implementation level. The Government of India has the Order from the Supreme Court in support of the project and they have to establish these links within the year 2016. So, we should not wait and watch. We should protest in every-level from national to international. Take actions and fight for our right to water. Bangladesh have to handed over its protest to India and strongly opposed it at the highest political level. We have to criticize, that the concept is politically unsound, technically infeasible and very wrong from the viewpoint of international water law and practice. We have to safe us and our future generation from this upcoming disaster. 

http://www.meghbarta.org/nws/nw_main_p01b.php?issueId=6&sectionId=18&articleId=500


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> I suggest BD to build its own reservoir inside BD border. Think of two small height barrages across the two Meghna channels that sandwich Bhola island. 20m high barrages there and 5 or 6 metre high levies (embankments) along the two sides of this river will make a vast reservoir from Rajshahi to Bhola, and from Rangpur to Aricha.
> 
> Now, build sluice gates across all the mouths of contributories and distributories to this river. At the end of rainy season, close all these small gates and the large gates at the Bhola Barrage. It becomes a big water reservoir. Use this water to irrigate the winter crop fields.
> 
> Note that it is not possible to take this water directly through canals to all the paddy fields. However, water that is reserved in the Jamuna, Ganges/Padma and Meghna river system will also flow horizontally underground. We will not see it, but it will happen because it is a natural phenomenon.
> 
> When this happens, the underground water table throughout the country will rise. It means more water will be available at lower pump-up costs during the crop season.



Only two days ago I have read a newspaper report in Bangla that the govt is considering to build the Ganges Barrage. It will be built not in Bhola that I have suggested, but will be somewhere near Rajbari District. This is logical.

In fact, the first barrage cannot be built in Bhola because of about 35 metre difference in land elevations between Rajshahi and Bhola. It means that the riverside levies (embankments) approaching Bhola will have to be raised to almost 35 metre. This is not physically possible in a plain land.

Therefore, I retract my previous suggestion of building the first barrage at Bhola. But, I would suggest the 1st barrage at Rajbari and the 2nd barrage at Bhola. 

It is also possible to build a power station at Rajbari point. This power station will produce more electricity if another barrage is NOT built in Bhola. In this case, the difference in elevations in water surface at upstream and downstream sides of Rajbari Barrage will be larger than if there is a barrage in Bhola.

If ultimately a Bhola barrage is built, it will reduce the production of electricity, but will increase the volume of water reservoir.


----------



## Skies

^@ 

So it means you thinking is useful that's why govt also considering to go in that way. Great thinking by you, good.


----------



## eastwatch

brotherbangladesh said:


> ^@
> 
> So it means you thinking is useful that's why govt also considering to go in that way. Great thinking by you, good.




Ganges Barrage Project was first conceived by President Ziaur Rahman when India built the Farakka Barrage. It was always supposed to be somewhere near Rajbari. But, I was thinking of a barrage at Bhola WITHOUT CONSIDERING the fact that Bhola land may be about 35m lower than the elevation at Rajshahi where the Ganges entered BD.

Building a 35m high barrage in Bhola is certainly ok. But, in such a case, the river banks at both sides also will have to raised accordingly. Otherwise, water in the reservoir will overtop the banks and will flow out. So, I was utterly mistaken. The proposed Ganges Barrage must be built where the govt engineers are planning it to be built.


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Water ministers meet in Delhi: India insists on 'certain technical issues
bdnews24.com, New Delhi 

Water Resources Minister Ramesh Chandra Sen said that Dhaka had high expectation from the India-Bangladesh Joint River Commission meet that went underway in New Delhi on Thursday. 

Though India is believed to be insisting on setling "certain technical issues" before striking a deal with Bangladesh for sharing of water of Teesta, Sen expressed hope that the JRC ministerial meet would further strengthen the friendly relation between the two countries. 

"The expectation is high. We had a very good discussion today. We will meet again tomorrow," Sen said after meeting his Indian counterpart Pawan Kumar Bansal. 

"We are here to strengthen the friendly bond between the two countries further," he added. 

Bansal said that the two sides had a frank discussion on the issues related to sharing of water of Teesta and other common rivers. "It is the first JRC ministerial meet after a long gap of almost five years and the discussions we had today helped both sides understand the positions of each other beter," he added. 

The Indian Water Resources Minister said that he would be in a position to comment on the outcome of the meet after further discussion with Sen on Friday. 

Ahead of the meeting between Sen and Bansal; the Water Resources Secretary Sheikh Mohammad Wahid uz Zaman met his Indian counterpart U N Panjiyar and did the spadework for the ministerial. 

Bansal and Panjiyar are believed to have made it clear that India would like to ensure a fair share of water of Teesta for its West Bengal state for irrigation and hydropower generation. 

The Minister of Irrigation and Waterways of West Bengal Subhas Naskar was present in the JRC ministerial meet 

He articulated West Bengal Government's views on the issue of sharing water of Teesta. 

Officials of the Indian Government's Ministry of Water Resources pointed out that New Delhi would lay maximum emphasis on the opinion of the West Bengal Government before striking a deal with Dhaka. According to Indian Constitution, water is a state subject and the Central Government must take into account the view-point of the State Government before entering into a bilateral arrangement 

Bangladesh is believed to have insisted on an interim understanding for sharing of water of Teesta and conveyed to India that it expects a larger share of water of the river than what it gets now. 

Sen reached New Delhi on Wednesday along with a 16-member delegation for the meet, which is one of the follow-up moves by Bangladesh and India after the two countries recently reaffirmed their resolve to setle the pending bilateral issues through dialogue. 

Despite speculations, Dhaka and New Delhi could not finalize an agreement on sharing of water of Teesta before Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to India in January this year. 

However, the India-Bangladesh Joint Statement issued during Hasina's visit to New Delhi did stress on early conclusions of the discussion on issues related to sharing of water of Teesta. 

"Recognizing the sufferings of the people of both sides in the face of scarcity of lean season flows of the Teesta River, the Prime Ministers (Hasina and her Indian counterpart Manmohan Singh) expressed that the discussions on the sharing of the Teesta waters between India and Bangladesh should be concluded expeditiously," stated the Joint Statement 

The two Prime Ministers had directed their respective Water Resources Ministers to convene the Ministerial-level meeting of the Joint Rivers Commission in the first quarter of 2010. It was also decided that the JRC would also discuss issues relating to other common rivers like Feni, Manu, Muhuri, Khowai, Gumti, Dharla and Dudhkumar. 

Sen and Bansal may have a formal interaction with media at the end of the talks.


----------



## eastwatch

India accepts Teesta 'interim deal' plan | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

India accepts Teesta 'interim deal' plan 
Sat, Mar 20th, 2010 1:33 am BdST 

Dhaka, Mar 19 (bdnews24.com)India has accepted Bangladesh's proposal for an "interim deal" on the sharing of waters of the Teesta river during the crucial dry season, at the end of two-day ministerial level talks of the Joint River Commission. 

The two sides in a joint statement Friday announced an exchange of drafts after working late late into the night to narrow down differences. 

India handed over a "statement of principles" for sharing of Teesta waters during the dry season. Bangladesh submitted a draft of an "interim agreement" for the same purpose. 

Water minister Ramesh Chandra Sen and his Indian counterpart Pawan Kumar Bansal asked their water resources secretaries to examine the drafts "for an expeditious conclusion of an interim agreement on the Teesta". 

The joint statement also referred to bank protection of common rivers. In addition to the existing 66 acknowledged bank protection points, the meeting identified 12 new Indian sites and 22 new Bangladesh ones. The two sides also agreed to share flood data. 

The two sides also agreed that India would begin dredging of the Ichamati river in Bangladesh, which has been causing flood in the India's West Bengal due to emergence of a 20- kilometre shoal. 

Bangladesh will also allow India to draw 1.82 cusecs of water from the Feni river for drinking water. 

The meeting on Friday, however, continued to focus mainly on the Teesta, a common river originating from India which is crucial for the irrigation of Bangladesh's major rice producing region of Rangpur. 

The area faces severe water shortage every year during the dry season. The Bangladesh government has been pushing India to agree an 'ad hoc' deal on water sharing that would bring immediate improvements to the irrigation of 750,000 hectares of land in Rangpur. 

Foreign minister Dipu Moni said in January that Bangladesh wanted to sign an "ad hoc" deal with India on Teesta water sharing immediately after the JRC ministerial meeting in March. She stressed at the time the Bangladesh government did not want to wait for results of joint hydrological observations on the river. 

Progress on an interim deal initially looked doubtful on Friday, however, as India continued pressing for a hydrological survey before striking any kind of deal, interim or permanent and talks continued late into Friday night in a last ditch effort to narrow gaps. 

On the eve of the talks, moreover, India had announced it would factor in the opinion of the state of West Bengal while negotiating any deal on the Teesta. Subhash Naskar, irrigation and waterways minister of the state government of West Bengal, and representatives of Indian states of Sikkim and Tripura were present during the talks. 

Earlier Friday, water resources minister Ramesh Chandra Sen met up with Indian foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee, in what may have been a bid to seek a political push to the negotiations that had also involved several rounds of discussions between water secretaries and other officials. 

Dhaka and Delhi have been discussing the Teesta sharing issue since 1972. 

The first JRC ministerial meeting in five years was held with high hopes for a deal against the backdrop of the "successful summit" between prime ministers Sheikh Hasina and Manmohan Singh in New Delhi in January. 

Officials said both countries were hopeful of making significant progress in resolving the issues related to sharing of Teesta water. 

Although the issue was expected to be settled before the January summit, Dhaka and New Delhi failed to do so because of disagreement between the two countries' respective positions. 

However, the India-Bangladesh Joint Statement issued during Hasina's visit to New Delhi did stress on early conclusions of the issues related to sharing of Teesta. 

According to the JRC's charter, the two countries should sit every year to talk water-related issues and settle all disputes on the 54 common rivers that enter Bangladesh from India.


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> India accepts Teesta 'interim deal' plan | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com
> 
> India accepts Teesta 'interim deal' plan
> Sat, Mar 20th, 2010 1:33 am BdST
> 
> Dhaka, Mar 19 (bdnews24.com)India has accepted Bangladesh's proposal for an "interim deal" on the sharing of waters of the Teesta river during the crucial dry season, at the end of two-day ministerial level talks of the Joint River Commission.
> 
> The two sides in a joint statement Friday announced an exchange of drafts after working late late into the night to narrow down differences.
> 
> India handed over a "statement of principles" for sharing of Teesta waters during the dry season. Bangladesh submitted a draft of an "interim agreement" for the same purpose.
> 
> Water minister Ramesh Chandra Sen and his Indian counterpart Pawan Kumar Bansal asked their water resources secretaries to examine the drafts "for an expeditious conclusion of an interim agreement on the Teesta".
> 
> The joint statement also referred to bank protection of common rivers. In addition to the existing 66 acknowledged bank protection points, the meeting identified 12 new Indian sites and 22 new Bangladesh ones. The two sides also agreed to share flood data.
> 
> The two sides also agreed that India would begin dredging of the Ichamati river in Bangladesh, which has been causing flood in the India's West Bengal due to emergence of a 20- kilometre shoal.
> 
> Bangladesh will also allow India to draw 1.82 cusecs of water from the Feni river for drinking water.
> 
> The meeting on Friday, however, continued to focus mainly on the Teesta, a common river originating from India which is crucial for the irrigation of Bangladesh's major rice producing region of Rangpur.
> 
> The area faces severe water shortage every year during the dry season. The Bangladesh government has been pushing India to agree an 'ad hoc' deal on water sharing that would bring immediate improvements to the irrigation of 750,000 hectares of land in Rangpur.
> 
> Foreign minister Dipu Moni said in January that Bangladesh wanted to sign an "ad hoc" deal with India on Teesta water sharing immediately after the JRC ministerial meeting in March. She stressed at the time the Bangladesh government did not want to wait for results of joint hydrological observations on the river.
> 
> Progress on an interim deal initially looked doubtful on Friday, however, as India continued pressing for a hydrological survey before striking any kind of deal, interim or permanent and talks continued late into Friday night in a last ditch effort to narrow gaps.
> 
> On the eve of the talks, moreover, India had announced it would factor in the opinion of the state of West Bengal while negotiating any deal on the Teesta. Subhash Naskar, irrigation and waterways minister of the state government of West Bengal, and representatives of Indian states of Sikkim and Tripura were present during the talks.
> 
> Earlier Friday, water resources minister Ramesh Chandra Sen met up with Indian foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee, in what may have been a bid to seek a political push to the negotiations that had also involved several rounds of discussions between water secretaries and other officials.
> 
> Dhaka and Delhi have been discussing the Teesta sharing issue since 1972.
> 
> The first JRC ministerial meeting in five years was held with high hopes for a deal against the backdrop of the "successful summit" between prime ministers Sheikh Hasina and Manmohan Singh in New Delhi in January.
> 
> Officials said both countries were hopeful of making significant progress in resolving the issues related to sharing of Teesta water.
> 
> Although the issue was expected to be settled before the January summit, Dhaka and New Delhi failed to do so because of disagreement between the two countries' respective positions.
> 
> However, the India-Bangladesh Joint Statement issued during Hasina's visit to New Delhi did stress on early conclusions of the issues related to sharing of Teesta.
> 
> According to the JRC's charter, the two countries should sit every year to talk water-related issues and settle all disputes on the 54 common rivers that enter Bangladesh from India.


Accepting plan, giving hope types of fuzzes are too old of Indian deceptive tactics. As AWAMY Leaguers have been failing in everything that requires to uplift BD's economy, Hindu Romesh Chandra Sen could have leveraged his dadagiri skills. But coming empty handed 
(Amardesh Online Edition)
has demonstrated that AWAMY Leaguers haven't got anything extra than BNP walas had gotten in the past....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Chicken couldn't come home as roast in any better way as AWAMY dalal's lie are falling flat on their faces one after another. The latest of it is the BNP's so-called/alleged thieveries in power sector since so-called savior ALers are chocking people to death (Amardesh Online Edition) through unpresedented inifficiency in power supplying.


----------



## eastwatch

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/more.php?news_id=96033

Teesta flow increases despite lack of treaty: Minister

Minister for Water Resources Ramesh Chandra Sen Wednesday said the flow in the common River Teesta enhanced in Bangladesh part with the opening of three gates in the upstream Indian region despite the absence of an agreement, reports BSS.

"The quantum of flow now ranges between 3,000 to 3,500 cusec (cubic feet per second) which earlier ranged between 1,000 and 12,000 cusec," Mr Sen told the news agency after his return from New Delhi joining the Joint Rivers Commission (JRC) meeting.

He added that the flow increased as India opened up three out of 65 gates of Gozoldoba embankment in the upstream Nadia district easing the irrigation process in greater Rangpur, Dinajpur, Nilphamari and several other northwestern districts.

The Minister said Bangladesh also expected enhanced flow in the Ichhamati as India started dredging the river in southwestern region.

The Minister led the 16-member Bangladesh delegation that included Prime Minister's adviser for Economic Affairs Dr Mashiur Rahman and Water Resources Secretary Sheikh Mohammad Wahid-Uz Zaman at the JRC meeting from March 17-19 in the Indian capital that took place after a lapse of five years.

"The enhanced flow is the outcome of the JRC meeting, which brought the situation in Bangladesh's favour," Sen said.

Officials of the water resources and foreign ministries said the JRC meeting decided to hold immediately another secretary-level meeting which was expected to be followed by an expected interim agreement on the Teesta River water sharing.

Earlier reports, however, expected the JRC meet to yield an interim deal ensuring equal shares of Teesta waters while the two countries would be able to resolve water sharing of all the common rivers one by one.


----------



## Kinetic

BD PM Sheikh Hasina in New Delhi.... 







*India stopped building Tipaimukh dam after PM Hasina requested about it. *


----------



## idune

Kinetic said:


> *India stopped building Tipaimukh dam after PM Hasina requested about it. *



And here is your and indian govt lie and deception exposed.



> *India going ahead with Tipai dam *
> 
> bdnews24.com New Delhi correspondent
> 
> New Delhi, May 27 (bdnews24.com)&#8211;India's government-owned NHPC Limited is going ahead with its controversial 1500 MW Tipaimukh Hydro-Electric Project in the country's north-eastern state of Manipur, despite growing concern in Bangladesh about its adverse impact on the country.
> 
> http://www.bdnews24.com/details.php?cid=2&id=162495&hb=top:sniper:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quaid-i-Azam

If Bangladesh had thought things carefully and not want independence Pakistan in 1971 Pakistan today would have protected "East Pakistan" with its nukes from Indian dominance and aggression.


----------



## idune

Quaid-i-Azam said:


> If Bangladesh had thought things carefully and not want independence Pakistan in 1971 Pakistan today would have protected "East Pakistan" with its nukes from Indian dominance and aggression.



Brother we have to look forward. But both of our country faces same enemy same repression but offcourse Pakistan in lesser degree. If I recall correctly Pakistan also facing some problem with indian river aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shiningindia

oh...yes this news must be given by ISI.

go and get the help of pakistan may be they help u to fight against india on some issue. but remember before it u must give back ours billions of dollar which india given to bangladesh for development.


----------



## shiningindia

Quaid-i-Azam said:


> If Bangladesh had thought things carefully and not want independence Pakistan in 1971 *Pakistan today would have protected "East Pakistan" with its nukes from Indian dominance and aggression.*



with it's nukes or chinese nukes....

that's amazing that the country who can not made a indigenous four wheeler vehicle who made nuclear weapon before 30 years ago.


----------



## Quaid-i-Azam

shiningindia said:


> with it's nukes or chinese nukes....
> 
> that's amazing that the country who can not made a indigenous four wheeler vehicle who made nuclear weapon before 30 years ago.



Actually buddy at first we supplied China with nuke information to make their nukes stronger and then they returned the favor to us.

As for your second part when you see the Shaheen-II flying over your house it won't be so funny anymore.


----------



## blueRhino

idune said:


> Brother we have to look forward. But both of our country faces same enemy same repression but offcourse Pakistan in lesser degree. If I recall correctly Pakistan also facing some problem with indian river aggression.



May be you can ask your brother about this also, which shows who was your enemy or you may check with your grand parents to know about your so called brothers..


----------



## Skies

Indian River Linking Project: 
India's River Diversion Plan: Its impact on Bangladesh 


Indian plans to divert vast quantities of water from major rivers, including the Ganges and Brahmaputra, threaten the livelihoods of more than 100 million people downstream in Bangladesh, the Bangladeshi government fears. Ministers are so concerned that they are considering appealing to the United Nations to redraft international law on water sharing, said a report of the leading British daily The Guardian. 

A recent report by correspondent John Vidal from Dhaka said : The ambitious Indian plans to link major rivers flowing from the Himalayas and divert them south to drought-prone areas are still on the drawing board, but Bangladeshi government scientists estimated that even a 10% to 20% reduction in the water flow to the country could dry out great areas for much of the year. 

More than 80% of Bangladesh's 20 million small farmers grow rice and depend on water that has flowed through India. 
"The idea of linking these rivers is very dangerous.It could affect the whole of Bangladesh and be disastrous," said Hafiz (uddin) Ahmad, the water resources minister. "The north of Bangladesh is already drying out after the Ganges was dammed by India in 1976. Now India is planning to do the same on [many of] the 53 other rivers that enter the country via India. Bangladesh depends completely on water." 

The minister was quoted as saying that the government had protested to India but had so far not had any response. "Without this water we cannot survive," he said. "If [rice] production falls then we would not know how to survive. We want no kind of war, but international law on sharing water is unsure and we would request the UN to frame a new law. It would be a last resort." 

The Indian government is preparing to seek international funds for its giant river-linking project, intended to divert water from the north of the country to drought-prone southern and eastern states. Up to one third of the flow of the Brahmaputra and other rivers could be diverted to southern Indian rivers to provide 173bn cubic metres of water a year, supplying millions of people in Uttar Pradesh and Karnataka states with more reliable drinking and irrigation water, said The Guardian. 

But the plan - which could cost between Â£44bn and Â£125bn and take at least 14 years to implement, making it potentially the largest and most expensive water project in the world - would redraw the subcontinent's hydrological map with immense ecological and social consequences. 
It involves building hundreds of reservoirs and digging more than 600 miles of canals. Preliminary estimates by environment groups suggest that more than 3,000 square miles of land could be flooded and 3 million people forced off their land. India's national water development agency, which is backing the scheme, has said it will divert enough water to irrigate 135,000 square miles of farmland and produce 34,000 megawatts of hydroelectricity. However, much of the electricity would be needed to pump the water around. 

"This could trigger a long-term disaster on the subcontinent and trigger bloodshed in the region," said Shashanka Saadi, of Action Aid Bangladesh. 

Bangladesh already knows the consequences of India restricting its water. The Farakka barrage, built across the Ganges 11 miles from the Bangladeshi border in 1974, had at certain times of the year reduced by half the water that once flowed via the Ganges into Bangladesh, said Mr Ahmad. 

"Great parts are turning into a desert, rivers have lost their navigability, salt water is intruding into farming areas. You can walk across the river Gori at some times of the year," said the minister. 

Although the Indian and Bangladeshi governments have a water sharing agreement for the Ganges, there are none for the other 53 rivers that cross the border. Bangladeshi water engineers say that Indian barrages, canals, reservoirs and irrigation schemes are slowly strangling the country and are stopping its development. Bangladesh, which is too flat for major reservoirs, says if India goes ahead with its schemes, it may have to build a network of expensive canals to irrigate large areas now fed naturally by the Brahmaputra. "It would cost a huge amount of money, but we may need it to survive," said Mukhles uz Zaman, the director general of the Bangladesh water development board. "At the moment there is just about enough water for everyone, but the Indian plans could be disastrous. They would have catastrophic effects on Bangladesh's rice fields." 

One of the most serious consequences of India's continuing search for irrigation water is expected to be the further drying out of the Sunderbans, the world's largest coastal forest, a world heritage site shared by India and Bangladesh and vital for fish. "The forest needs fresh water to survive. Because of the Farakka dam fresh water is not reaching there and the rivers are silting up rapidly. The trees are dying" said Mr Zaman. 

Local people say the Farakka barrage has already changed millions of people's lives. "In eight to 10 years I believe that most of the Sunderbans will be silted up. The rivers flow far less than before the barrage was built, and it is getting worse every year," says Humayun Kabir, of Noapara, where a large river is now a small backwater and 6 metres (20ft) of silt has been deposited across thousands of hectares. "These new Indian plans would finish the whole area," reported The Guardian quoting Kabir. 


© Copyright 2003 by The New Nation

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

Withdrawal of water thru'' Farakka affects economy: Siraj

Speakers at a seminar in the city Saturday said that India''s unilateral withdrawal of water through the Farakka point was largely responsible for slow inflow in different rivers including Gorai in Bangladesh, reports BSS. They said the insufficient water in the common rivers was causing various problems, ultimately affecting the economy as well as the environment in Bangladesh.

Our agriculture and environment are facing various adversities due to slow water flows in our rivers, they observed. The seminar held at the LGED auditorium was organised by the Global Water Partnership-South Asia (GWP- SAS) in collaboration with the Institution of Engineers, Bangladesh (IEB) marking the World Environmental Day-2003. Minister for Environment and Forests Shajahan Siraj and Water Resources Minister Hafizuddin Ahmed were the chief guest and special guest respectively at the function. Chairman of GWP-SAS and President of IEB Engr Quamrul Islam Siddique presided over the function. 

The main subject of the seminar was `Low flow in the Gorai river and its impact on the South-west region of Bangladesh''. Water experts Inun Nishat gave the keynote speech. Chairman of the Bangladesh Water Development Board (BWDB) Giasuddin Ahmed Chowdhury, Dutch Ambassador in Bangladesh Sjef Ijzermans, Mohammed Shohrab Uddin MP and Syed Mehedi Ahmed Rumi MP took part in the discussion. Shajahan Siraj said unilateral withdrawal of water by India through the Farraka point was adversely affecting various sectors of national economy including environment in Bangladesh. "Free flow of water in common rivers is internationally accepted norms. 

We hope that the international forums will come forward to resolve this problem to ensure Bangladesh''s rightful share in the water of common rivers," he said. Hafizuddin Ahmed said Farakka barrage had created a blockade to slow down the flow of the international river Ganges, creating various problems in Bangladesh. "This problem should be resolved internationally," he said. The Water Resources minister said, we have to depend on the "goodwill" of our neighbour. "It can never be a permanent solution for us," he observed. ( BSS)

-Copyright © 1998 Global Amitech

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

India to build water grid to divert river waters: Inviting disaster for Bangladesh

By Staff Reporter 
May 10, 2003, 17:08


Indian government has planned to construct a 'national' water grid to shift water from the northern to the southern region.

Water Resources Minister Engr LK Siddiqui and top water experts of Bangladesh have requested the Indian government to sit in a discussion with Bangladesh side before constructing the proposed national water grid.

It was revealed at a seminar on "Water Resources Management and Water Problem of International Rivers and Regional Cooperation" held at the Institution of Engineers, Bangladesh (IEB) in the city yesterday. IEB organised the seminar.

Experts at the seminar said Bangladesh would be deprived of its due share of water if the Indian government is go ahead with the proposed national grid. "Bangladesh will have to face serious consequences if such a massive water grid is constructed, they cautioned.

Water Resources Minister Engr LK Siddiqi was present as the chief guest at the seminar.

President of IEB Engr Quamrul Islam Siddiqui spoke as special guest, while Dr M Golam Mohiuddin, Dhaka Central Chairman of IEB, presided over the seminar.

Prof MF Bari of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) presented a keynote paper.

Engr Mokhlesur Rahman, Director General of Bangladesh Water Board, water experts Dr Inun Nishat and Engr Towhidur Anwar Khan, a teacher of Department of Law of Dhaka University Dr Asif Nazrul Islam of Department of Geography of Dhaka University and Dr Sajjadur Rashid, among others, spoke at the seminar.

Engr LK Siddiqui said a think-tank on water issues of international standard by IEB should be constituted to help the government and to press upon the international community to resolve the water sharing problems among the South-Asian countries.

"The government is trying to resolve the water crisis in various ways, including by construction of barrages which have already given us success. But fund crisis is the main barrier for the country to construct more barrages," he said.

Engr Quamrul Islam Siddiqui said all water experts along with social scientists, experts on geography and other experts should come forward to build a forum to ensure the smooth flow of water in the international rivers.

"We should take steps on how to increase the conservation of water," he said. 

Engr Siddiqui said, "The Padma and Brahmaputra are the main rivers of the country which provide with huge quantity of surface water. If India builds a water grid line to shift water from the northern region to southern region, it would be disastrous for Bangladesh and the country will be deprived of surface water drastically."

Dr Inun Nishat said, "India, China, Turkey and Brazil are conserving water without considering the demands of water of downstream countries. But, under the international laws, conservation of water from the upper-riparian is not legal without taking the demands of down stream counties into consideration." 

© Copyright 2003 by The New Nation

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

Problems in other country:



Tuesday, October 8, 2002. Posted: 13:15:24 (AEDT) 

Water expert criticises river diversion plan

One of the world's leading water management experts has criticised calls from the organisers of the Farmhand drought relief campaign to divert some of the country's major rivers to water inland farms.

Professor Peter Cullen says any scheme to redirect waterways inland to irrigate marginal farming areas would have adverse affects on salinity levels and coastal industries such as prawn fisheries.

Professor Cullen says Australian primary producers have to put up with the seasonal variabilities of the weather, or get off the land.

"I think holding your hand out when you get a couple of dry years for public help is probably not a very helpful way," he said.

"I understand the hardship and the difficulties, and I'm delighted that some very wealthy Australians are putting their hands in their pockets to help those people, but really farming in Australia is about learning to live with the rainfall that we get, and the rainfall patterns that we get, and that means droughts and floods, so they're not unusual events, that's what farming in Australia is about."



© 2003 Australian Broadcasting Corporation

Struggles against Farakka Dam
new: Crisis looms as India plans water diversion 
April 2003 
Date: Fri, 5 May 2000 
From: Mamun Quazi 


From now it left only 11 days to observe the "Quarter Centuay years" of protest against the fonction of the Farakka Barrage build on the Ganges in India at the border of the Bengal (Bangla Desh) for unilateral withdral of water and by divert the course of the river violeting all international laws on rivers and maritimes. 
This barrage two different affect during the two seasons. During the dry season India withdaw the water in huge quantity and in moonsoon period she opens the gets the this Farakka Barrage that Bengal is getting over floaded. 
Consequence of this barrage : 40 millions peuple manily peasants are directly affected; 70 millions people have been infected withe arsenic desease as people compelled to utilise the underground water for their drinking and agricultural purpose. 
India is not only withdrawing the water from the Ganges but also from other 53 common international rivers shared by two countries. More than one third territory of Bangla Desh The Farakka Barrage is not only threatening the very existence of Bengal but also provoking the wolrd ecolology. 
India has decleared the ecological war against t he Bengal. The Farakka Barrage is the "Atom Bomb" for Bangla 'Desh'. It is the biggest crime against the humanity of this nature that ever happened in the World History. In 1998 30 million people were affected by the fload caused by the Farakka Barrage. 
World Bank, I.M.F and other international financial institutions have got the involement and are the direct benificiaries of this catastrophing situation. The adverse affect of the globalisation on ecology and environment, the Bengal is the worst victime. 
Bengal's major economy is based on the agriculture. Wihout water for irrigation and over floaded situation made Bengal one of the poorest countries of the World. 
Whole social, economic and political systems are directly co-related with this Farakka Barrage. The decree of proverty has provoked to be victime the women and child smuggling. Five million Women and girls have been already smuggled and kidnapped and sold to the prostitute markets of the India and Pakistan. Every year thousands of the childreans are bieng stollen and kidnapped and their organs are smuggled to the forien countries. On proportion of these childrens are also sold to the oil-rich middle-est countries for the une of the camel race. (...) 
I will send you the rest of the text tomorrow. But I need your help !! for this vast project. Our year long campaign programme starts from 16 May 2000. Two major focus part of this are : (1) Year 2000 is the international campaigne year against the Farakka Barrage, (2) Since 1976 every year the 16 May is being observed as "National Farakka Resistance Day" therefore, to focus on the consiquence of the advers affect of the barrages all over the world including the Farakka Barrage we want to coordinate other national and international anti barrage movement (for example: Narmada Dam of india) we propose to ovserve the 16 May as the "International Barrage Ressitant Day" from nest year of 2001. For this and we are going to summit a formal request to the international institutions like UNESCO, FAO, ILO etc. trough different people's and humantarian organisations and to convince the member-states of these organisations. 

With greetings.

QUAZI Abdullah Al Mamun

co-ordinator 
Internation Committee for Campaign Against Farakka Barrage (ICCAF) 








---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

Subject: 
INDIA'S FARAKKA BARRAGE IS A DISASTER FOR BANGLADESH
Date: 9 Dec 1995 11:37:46 -0500 
From: surzzo@aol.com (Surzzo)
Organization: America Online, Inc. (1-800-827-6364) 
Newsgroups: soc.culture.bangladesh



An Urgent Appeal to the World Conscience


INDIA'S FARAKKA BARRAGE IS A DISASTER FOR BANGLADESH
Save Humanity - Save Bangladesh!!


*** Please, print and read to save your (online) time.***


The name Bangladesh has become synonymous with Natural disasters which are beyond the control of human beings. But in recent years, a man-made disaster known as the Farraka Barrage has seriously affected Bangladesh's agriculture, navigation, fisheries, forestry, salinity and various components of the ecosystem.
In 1975 India completed the Farakka Barrage about 11 miles from the borders of Bangladesh to divert 40,000 cfs of the Ganges water into the Bhagirati-Hoogly River with the ostensible purpose of flushing the accumulated silts from the bed of the river and thereby improving the navigability at the Calcutta Port. The unilateral withdrawal of the Ganges water during the low flow months has caused both long-term and short-term effects in Bangladesh. 

Long-Term Impacts on Bangladesh:


a) One fourth of the fertile agricultural land will become wasteland due to a shortage of water. 
b) Thirty million lives are affected through environmental and economical ruin. 
c) An estimated annual economic loss of over half a billion dollars in agricultural, fisheries, navigation and industries. 
d) Frequent flooding due to environmental imbalance and changes in the natural flow of the Ganges. 
The Immediate Effect on Bangladesh:


a) Reduction in agricultural products due to insufficient water for irrigation. 
b) Reduction in aquatic population. 
c) Transportation problems: boats rendered useless; tributaries are dry during dry season. 
d) Increased salinity threatening crops, animal life drinking water, and industrial activities in southwest Bangladesh. 
Steps Taken to Resolve the Problem:


a) Since 1951 negotiations between the former governement of Pakistan and India did not bear any results. 
b) After Independence the Indo-Bangladesh Joint Rivers Commission met over 90 times without any results. 
c) In April 1975, Bangladesh agreed to a trial operation of the Farakka Barrage for the period from April 21-May 31 to divert 11,000-16,000 cfs. India, however, continued to divert the full capacity of 40,000 cfs after May 31. 
d) On November 26, 1976 the U.N. General Assembly adopted a consensus statement directing the parties to arribe at a fair and expeditious settelement. 
e) On November 5, 1977 the Ganges Waters Agreement was signed, assuring 34,500 cfs for Bangladesh. 
Current Status:
The five-year treaty expired in 1982 and after several shorter extensions, lapsed entirely in 1989. India is now diverting 40,000 cfs with complete disregard of Bangladesh's fair share. 

What You Can do to Help Bangladesh:
More than 200 river basins are shared by two or nore countries. The sharing of river basins between countries is the rule rather than the exception. Bangladesh values its friendship with all nations and sincerely urges all nations and humanitarian agencies to utilize their resources to resolve this life-threatening situation. 

The International Farakka Committee of New York is looking for ways to bring this crisis to the attention of the United Nations and other humanitarian agencies. If you have any suggestions, please contact any of the following people: 

Chairman: Kazi Zakaria (718)699-0965 
Senior Vice Chairman: Atiqur R.K. Eusufzai (201)779-2207 
Secretary General: Syed Tipu Sultan (718) 217-6645 (H)/(718)529-3343(O)/ 
fax718)322-1280 
Arif Khan - (Internet) surzzo@aol.com

Bangladesh fears disaster as India plans to divert rivers
July 25 2003


A proposal by India to re-route waterways, including the Ganges, has alarmed its neighbour downstream, writes John Vidal from Dhaka.


Indian plans to divert vast quantities of water from major rivers, including the Ganges and Brahmaputra, threaten the livelihoods of more than 100 million people downstream in Bangladesh, the Bangladeshi Government fears.

Ministers are so concerned that they are considering appealing to the United Nations to redraft international law on water sharing.

The ambitious Indian plans to link rivers flowing from the Himalayas and divert them south to drought-prone areas are still on the drawing board, but Bangladeshi Government scientists estimated that even a 10 to 20 per cent reduction in the water flow to the country could dry out great areas for much of the year. More than 80 per cent of Bangladesh's 20 million small farmers grow rice and depend on water that has flowed through India.

"The idea of linking these rivers is very dangerous. It could affect the whole of Bangladesh and be disastrous," said Water Resources Minister Hafiz Ahmad. "The north of Bangladesh is already drying out after the Ganges was dammed by India in 1976," Mr Ahmad said. "Now India is planning to do the same on (many of) the 53 other rivers that enter the country via India. Bangladesh depends completely on water."

The minister said the Government had protested to India but had so far not had any response. "Without this water, we cannot survive," he said. "If (rice) production falls, then we would not know how to survive. We want no kind of war, but international law on sharing water is unsure and we would request the UN to frame a new law. It would be a last resort."

The Indian Government is preparing to seek international funds for its giant river-linking project, intended to divert water from the north of the country to drought-prone southern and eastern states. Up to a third of the flow of the Brahmaputra and other rivers could be diverted to southern Indian rivers to provide 173 billion cubic metres of water a year, supplying millions of people in Uttar Pradesh and Karnataka states with more reliable drinking and irrigation water.







But the plan - which could cost between $70 billion and $200 billion and take at least 14 years to implement, making it potentially the largest and most expensive water project in the world - would redraw the subcontinent's hydrological map with immense ecological and social consequences.

It involves building hundreds of reservoirs and digging more than 1000 kilometres of canals.

Preliminary estimates by environment groups suggest that more than 7800 square kilometres of land could be flooded and three million people forced off their land.

India's national water development agency, which is backing the scheme, has said it will divert enough water to irrigate 350,000 square kilometres of farmland and produce 34,000 megawatts of hydroelectricity - much of which would be needed to pump the water around.

"This could trigger a long-term disaster on the subcontinent and trigger bloodshed in the region," said Shashanka Saadi, of Action Aid Bangladesh.

Bangladesh already knows the consequences of India restricting its water. The Farakka barrage, built across the Ganges 18 kilometres from the Bangladeshi border in 1974, had at times of the year reduced by half the water that once flowed into Bangladesh, turning large parts into desert, Mr Ahmad said.

- Guardian


----------



## SpArK

^^^^ the river linking plan was scrapped long time back due to the pressure from Inside the Indian states.

For example my state of kerala has still issues with tamilnadu over water sharing and a case is going on in courts.

Why are u posting old (2003) irrelavant articles to substantiate the claims.

If its "thanks" under the post u are seeking, i will happily put one.


----------



## SpArK

INDIA'S FARAKKA BARRAGE IS A DISASTER FOR BANGLADESH
Date: 9 Dec *1995* -????


Is it desert now??? Has anybody imported camels yet????


----------



## Shear Wave

Actualyy I got an opportunity to work for this Hydroproject undertaken by SJVN and NHPC ....since i have gone through details of the project I can assure u that the anxities over this project is baseless..


----------



## Shear Wave

also I assure u the office movements on this project are in full swing..


----------



## Indian Gurkha

idune said:


> *India resumes work on Tipaimukh barrage*
> 
> India has started construction of Tipaimukh barrage barely one kilometer away from Jakiganj border threatening to dry up the flow of the Surma and Kushiara rivers during the winter.
> 
> The barrage on the Barak River at Churachandpur district in Assam will render barren vast arable lands in north-east of Bangladesh, change ecology and climate in the region. Officials of the Water Development Board told UNB today that work on the barrage was started in March 2007 but postponed in the face of protest within and outside India. A long march from Sylhet to Jakiganj and environmentalists in India had strongly protested construction of the barrage.
> 
> They said Indian state-owned NIPCO Company recently started the groundwork on the barrage. An appraisal committee of river valley and hydro-electric experts of India issued the clearance certificate for the barrage few months ago.
> 
> Sajjadul Hasan, deputy Commissioner of Sylhet, said he would inform the appropriate quarter about the latest development on Tipaimukh barrage. The barrage at the catchment of Surma and Kushiara rivers at an estimated cost of Rs 4 crore is aimed at building up a 1500-megawatt hydel project. When completed by 2012 the barrage, 350km Surma River and 110km Kushiara River will dry up in the winter seriously affecting agriculture and bringing about ecological change in the region, experts said.
> 
> The New Nation - Internet Edition



There are two glaring mistakes in the news.Churachandpur district is not in Assam it is in Manipur and it is not NIPCO it's NEEPCO.


----------



## Shear Wave

Satluj Jal Vidyut Nigam Ltd.
check this link


----------



## Gabbar

Dhaka, Delhi agree on 15-yr Teesta deal​​
Bangladesh and India yesterday agreed on a framework of a 15-year treaty for sharing the Teesta and the Feni rivers' water in dry season. 

The treaty will be signed sometime either during Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's Bangladesh visit this year or later at a convenient time.

*The agreement was reached at the daylong secretary-level talks of the Joint River Commission (JRC) on sharing water of common rivers between the two countries in Dhaka yesterday.*
_We have agreed on a framework. But we still need to do the fine-tuning, said Dhruv Vijai Singh, India's water resources secretary._
He was speaking at a joint press briefing at the state guesthouse Meghna where the talks were held. 

*We have worked hard to remove the differences, said Vijai, who led the Indian delegation. Both the governments are committed to settle all the outstanding issues, he added.

The details of the agreement will be settled in a minister-level meeting the date of which is yet to be set.

The only job remaining is refining the framework, said Sheikh Wahiduzzaman, water resources secretary of Bangladesh.

Wahiduzzaman, who led the Bangladesh delegation, said there is no need for further secretary-level talks on the matter.

A joint statement said the two sides discussed formulation of a work plan on sharing the water of other common rivers including Dharla, Dudhkumar, Manu, Khowai, Gomti and Muhuri.* 

The two neighbouring countries share 54 common rivers. In 1996, Bangladesh signed a treaty with India for sharing the Ganges water. 

The water of Teesta is very crucial for Bangladesh, especially during the driest period from December to March. Sometimes in December and January, the water flow comes down to less than 1,000 cusec from 5,000 cusec.

The two countries have been discussing to settle the issue for over two decades. 

*Bangladesh submitted a draft of an interim treaty at the minister-level talks of the JRC in New Delhi last year when India presented some principles upon which they wanted to close the deal. *Before yesterday's talks, India's water resources secretary called on India's Water Resources Minister Ramesh Chandra Sen and Bangladesh's Foreign Minister Dipu Moni. 

Indian Delegation Calls on Dipu Moni 

Dipu Moni yesterday underscored the urgent need for resolving all the outstanding water-related issues with India, including that of the Teesta.

She told this to the Indian water resources secretary who called on her after the talks yesterday.

*Dipu Moni observed that all the countries of the region including Nepal, Bhutan, Bangladesh and India should work together for a common approach to water resources management.*
The foreign minister said the people of Bangladesh have a great expectation that the two countries will reach an agreement on equal sharing of the Teesta water. 

The agreement is also essential for the economic development of the people of northern Bangladesh, she added.

Dhaka, Delhi agree on 15-yr Teesta deal


----------



## mohammed007

I think BD should do the same thing and start building dams on rivers flowing from bang to india...or maybe create another dam on same river so that they cannot release the water in case of floods...


----------



## DarK-LorD

mohammed007 said:


> I think BD should do the same thing and start building dams on rivers flowing from bang to india...or maybe create another dam on same river so that they cannot release the water in case of floods...


There are no major rivers which flow from BD to India.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

What should worry BD is the Chinese dam (Zangmu Dam) and the 28 other dams planned on the Tsangpo (Brahmaputra in India).

It will seriously affect India, but India will still have enough rivers.

But the Brahmaputra is a major river that feeds BD.

China has voted against the 1997 UN Convention on the Non Navigational Uses if International Watercourse and therefore is not agreeable to uses of water as is being done in the Indus Water Treaty.

From the Chinese point of view, they require the water because of the famines they have faced recently, though Chinese experts have blamed the Three Gorges Dam for the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> There are no major rivers which flow from BD to India.



There are also no minor rivers that flow from Bangladesh to India.


----------



## azbaroj

pakistanif4life said:


> We are both victims of the same Indian terror. Alas what did we gain by deviding ourselves. We are both simple targets for Indian terrorism and bullying. India wants to keep us both under its thumb.


Brother , the then leadership of Pakistan was unable to realize the fact & their immature & improper decision led Pakistan to devide .

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------

Will any say how can I open a new tread ?


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

I have an idea. It might work to stop building Tipaimukhi barrage. We need a road march from every corner of the country and meet all the groups at Sylhet. There should be thousands and thousands people. I know hasina won't join but Khaleda Zia and other leaders have to be there. I know these leaders don't have the guts to die, so their presence is enough. We need organizers who lead thousands and thousands of unarmd people march towards the border even if BSF starting to shoot they just march in thousands and enter india and go as much distance as possible. There will be plenty of death and that will capture worldwide media. Then discussion will start and indian gov. will be forced to stop the project. If they don't shoot march to tipai mukhi and hunger strike there. That might work. I'm not joking!


----------



## LaBong

^How old are you?

Make Jamatis and Rajakars to lead the march!


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

LaBong said:


> ^How old are you?
> 
> Make Jamatis and Rajakars to lead the march!



I'm old enough to be your grandfather. If Jamatis love bangladesh and they aren't part of 71 pak army or rajakar why not.There are jamatis born after 1971 and they are at their prime, if they love their country then why not. waiting for your reply


----------



## Zabaniyah

Lighting_Fighter said:


> *I'm old enough to be your grandfather.* If Jamatis love bangladesh and they aren't part of 71 pak army or rajakar why not.There are jamatis born after 1971 and they are at their prime, if they love their country then why not. waiting for your reply



Srsly?


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Zabaniya said:


> Srsly?



lolz no..............


----------



## Zabaniyah

The only solution for Bangladesh is to have a good water management strategy. We have a almighty Bay of Bengal right before us, and we are technically a delta where our soil is more valuable than gold. We cannot rely on India for everything. 

It's expensive, but the only viable solution. 

As far as the Tipaimukhi barrage issue goes, we can try.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rama

what exactly we would gain by makin Bangladesh a desert..any BD can explain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

rama said:


> what exactly we would gain by makin Bangladesh a desert..any BD can explain?




ask your leaders


----------



## LaBong

Lighting_Fighter said:


> I'm old enough to be your grandfather. If Jamatis love bangladesh and they aren't part of 71 pak army or rajakar why not.There are jamatis born after 1971 and they are at their prime, if they love their country then why not. waiting for your reply


 And I thought juvenile outburst of emotions is only befitting teenagers, but now it seems all Bangladeshi irrespective of age live in lala land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Lighting_Fighter said:


> I have an idea. It might work to stop building Tipaimukhi barrage. We need a road march from every corner of the country and meet all the groups at Sylhet. There should be thousands and thousands people. I know hasina won't join but Khaleda Zia and other leaders have to be there. I know these leaders don't have the guts to die, so their presence is enough. We need organizers who lead thousands and thousands of unarmd people march towards the border even if BSF starting to shoot they just march in thousands and enter india and go as much distance as possible. There will be plenty of death and that will capture worldwide media. Then discussion will start and indian gov. will be forced to stop the project. If they don't shoot march to tipai mukhi and hunger strike there. That might work. I'm not joking!



What an idea Sir Jee! I have another plan. Develop nuclear program as defence and bomb all barrages.... Bangladesh will surely do it. If not today, then 100 years later. Its all about survival and rivers are our oxygen.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> What an idea Sir Jee! I have another plan. Develop nuclear program as defence and bomb all barrages.... Bangladesh will surely do it. If not today, then 100 years later. Its all about survival and rivers are our oxygen.



I do not think we can acquire nuclear weapons. 

It'd be better to rather use that money for nuclear energy and effective water management and purification systems to be self-sufficient. We need that. 

I know it's an expensive solution, but just imagine: clean water for every man, woman and child

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Faarhan said:


> What an idea Sir Jee! I have another plan. *Develop nuclear program as defence and bomb all barrages.... Bangladesh will surely do it.* If not today, then 100 years later. Its all about survival and rivers are our oxygen.



Whats the point of water when all the Bangladeshis will die or get crippled due to radiation fall out? ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Faarhan said:


> What an idea Sir Jee! I have another plan. Develop nuclear program as defence and bomb all barrages.... Bangladesh will surely do it. If not today, then 100 years later. Its all about survival and rivers are our oxygen.



Sorry to hear this from you Faarhan. No matter how stupid it is, you think, u didn't have to make fun of me. Ok, lets analyze the idea I gave. It is not fully mine. I mentioned no matter what happens people will go as far as possible (No one will die because India won't do that)non-violence. Non-violence idea game from great historical figure Gandhi jee. The second part is from Maulana Bhasani, he did a road march when farakka was being or already put into action. That is how I got the idea. And I am sure there are alot of bangladeshis who are willing to give life for their country. You guys might don't care about river. But I do. If there is a river then there is a link for thousands of people's livelyhood. Did bangla gov. succeeded diplomacally, no. Military wise can we do it? NO. then what is the prob with this...anyhow I will stop here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rama

Faarhan said:


> What an idea Sir Jee! I have another plan. Develop nuclear program as defence and bomb all barrages.... Bangladesh will surely do it. If not today, then 100 years later. Its all about survival and rivers are our oxygen.


 
well..that was a naive statement..u must b sharing ur brunches wid päkí$täñí frnds..if u think aquiring nuclear weapons will sort out every border and water related problem u have..then u mst b d one who claims to see a UFO..aquiring nuclear wepaons not goona solve anything but will increase u foe and worries eg Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## savVY

Simple and straight question to BD ppl..
Where are you when China building dam on Brahmaputra River (the same river for which you are crying).
Why all islamic countries hates other countries? 
Pakistan unaware ppl also crying for dams too. Go for details India always provide water according to UN rule.
Pakistan is blocking our main route in middle asia, we are not creating issue.
Do whatever you want to do and we will remain silent and if we will do anything, you will cover yourself in small nation.
NO question arises when China building dams. Why?


----------



## General V Bd

it realy is a wonder to bangladeshis y indians dont understand d reason behind both d hostile situation and d hostility of bangladeshi general mass.you see,indians dont come crossing d borders all the time unannounced,they dont *always* practice sniping from over d bunkers in d noman's lands,they never send disguised military iltelligence personals just to visit d historical places of bangladesh!YET!yet they play such finely constituted treacherous gameplays both in all aspects like economy,media,millitary....bla bla bla....u name it.i wonder if there is any other country more influencial dan india,after USA(on the context of bangladesh i mean).trust there is a major portion of the bangladeshi general mass who actually believes dat india had d true hero and only dat in d war for independence of bangladesh.but wat do d indian lovers of bangladesh have to say now,after so many years,wont d issue ignite a fire that has been falsely kept hidden?it is time.bangladesh will very soon experience the taste of treachery from an old friend...after quiet a long time,dont you think?over 40 years....yeah it sure is a long time....


----------



## Zabaniyah

savVY said:


> Simple and straight question to BD ppl..
> Where are you when China building dam on Brahmaputra River (the same river for which you are crying).
> Why all islamic countries hates other countries?
> Pakistan unaware ppl also crying for dams too. Go for details India always provide water according to UN rule.
> Pakistan is blocking our main route in middle asia, we are not creating issue.
> Do whatever you want to do and we will remain silent and if we will do anything, you will cover yourself in small nation.
> NO question arises when China building dams. Why?



Most of our water come downstream from India.


----------



## eastwatch

rama said:


> what exactly we would gain by makin Bangladesh a desert..any BD can explain?



Bangladesh will produce less food and India will produce more with the use of our rightful water. India will then export more of its foods to BD and earn additional foreign currency.


----------



## heartrocker22

eastwatch said:


> Bangladesh will produce less food and India will produce more with the use of our rightful water. India will then export more of its foods to BD and earn additional foreign currency.



Guys we have a bangladeshi Zaid hamid here ........respect sir 

And why do you think we will sell that food to you  its better to feed fish in bay of bengal then feeding u aissan faramoosh ppl


----------



## rama

eastwatch said:


> Bangladesh will produce less food and India will produce more with the use of our rightful water. India will then export more of its foods to BD and earn additional foreign currency.


lolzz...dude i m very surprised by ur naive reply..do u really think its all about crops thing..u must have know that Indian subcontinent was know for its fine fabric textile products(handicrafts+hand looms) which requires a hell lot of water...now after partition pakistan , India , Bangladesh have textile industries..which needs more water than needed for hand looms and handicrafts
it is not for food or farmers..it is for industries..gov dont give a damn about farmers(same for all three of us)..these dams are for saving future of our textile industries..


----------



## kobiraaz

@SYDNEY CRICKET GROUND during a match between India and Australia


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^^Holy cow!


----------



## heartrocker22

Faarhan said:


> @SYDNEY CRICKET GROUND during a match between India and Australia



I think mr dhoni has taken due notice of this and in support of this protest has got his team all out under 200 ... 
And in response to this , Indian govt will expedite the construction coz we get really pissed when india team performs bad.....


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabaniya said:


> ^^^^Holy cow!



well, around 1970-1971 this kind of protest was regular in Britain when pakistan used to play.


----------



## VelocuR

What happened to Bangladesh today? Become a puppet state or desert ? 

Please make Bangladesh another Afghanistan state, Talibans could stay there and will train Bangla properly. 

Let you consider to request Pakistan's help....


----------



## Zabaniyah

RaptorRX707 said:


> What happened to Bangladesh today? Become a puppet state or desert ?
> 
> Please make Bangladesh another Afghanistan state, Talibans could stay there and will train Bangla properly.
> 
> Let you consider to request Pakistan's help....



Aren't the Taliban allies of the US?


----------



## VelocuR

Zabaniya said:


> Aren't the Taliban allies of the US?



I don't know, could you tranform Bangladesh to another Afghanistan state for the Talibans and freedom fighters, it is good for Bangladesh benefits to bring down superpower!!

Are you Indian lover, correct?


----------



## LaBong

I tried to imagine Taliban Bangladeshi with a pot-belly, Ak 47 in one hand and fresh caught Hilsa in another!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

RaptorRX707 said:


> I don't know, could you tranform Bangladesh to another Afghanistan state for the Talibans and freedom fighters, it is good for Bangladesh benefits to bring down superpower!!
> 
> Are you Indian lover, correct?



mmm...thanks for the offer but no thanks!  



LaBong said:


> I tried to imagine Taliban Bangladeshi with a pot-belly, Ak 47 in one hand and fresh caught Hilsa in another!



You forgot the _lungi. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

This entire thread- utter, utter nonsense. 

It seems Bangledeshi's are catching the same paronia that haunts their former occupiers. 

Not BD specific but applies just as much in this case:

A tale of conspiracy: Why can&#8217;t we handle the truth? &#8211; The Express Tribune Blog


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^We are not Pakistanis.


----------



## yyetttt

savVY said:


> Simple and straight question to BD ppl..
> Where are you when China building dam on Brahmaputra River (the same river for which you are crying).
> Why all islamic countries hates other countries?
> Pakistan unaware ppl also crying for dams too. Go for details India always provide water according to UN rule.
> Pakistan is blocking our main route in middle asia, we are not creating issue.
> Do whatever you want to do and we will remain silent and if we will do anything, you will cover yourself in small nation.
> NO question arises when China building dams. Why?


 
#1 India has only abided to the water sharing because no one (I'm not kidding) wants to mess with someone who has nukes.

#2 Why there is no hype about China building dams is because if you haven't noticed Bangladesh does not border China and most of China's rivers come through India and end at BD.


----------



## Shaggy82

Those people who think India is against Bangladesh need to revisit the history. I was Pakistani army which massacred Bangladeshis in 1971 and it was Indian forces that liberated Bangladesh. It is Indians who have considered Bangladesh as small brother. Yes it is possible that Indian might be doing some injustice but India have its own requirements. There are usually issues in countries who share water and it is usually the down steam country which suffers in case there is less rain fall. These things are not intentional.


----------



## asad71

Shaggy82 said:


> Those people who think India is against Bangladesh need to revisit the history. I was Pakistani army which massacred Bangladeshis in 1971 and it was *Indian forces that liberated Bangladesh*. It is Indians who have considered Bangladesh as small brother. Yes it is possible that Indian might be doing some injustice but India have its own requirements. There are usually issues in countries who share water and it is usually the down steam country which suffers in case there is less rain fall. These things are not intentional.



1. We very much liberated ourselves. Indian military came in at the eleventh hour to steal our victory.

2. BD needs to train and arm NE freedom-fighters to free themselves and destroy such works India has constructed to convert us into desert.


----------



## kobiraaz

asad71 said:


> 1. We very much liberated ourselves. Indian military came in at the eleventh hour to steal our victory.
> 
> 2. BD needs to train and arm NE freedom-fighters to free themselves and destroy such works India has constructed to convert us into desert.



India had crucial role in 71 such as psychological pressure on Pakistani Soldiers as well as effective diplomacy worldwide. Her invasion shortened our war and reduced casualty..... we shouldnt hide it. But " India liberated BD " sounds weird......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pinktablet

Shaggy82 said:


> Those people who think India is against Bangladesh need to revisit the history. I was Pakistani army which massacred Bangladeshis in 1971 and it was Indian forces that liberated Bangladesh. It is Indians who have considered Bangladesh as small brother. Yes it is possible that Indian might be doing some injustice but India have its own requirements. There are usually issues in countries who share water and it is usually the down steam country which suffers in case there is less rain fall. These things are not intentional.



India helped BD for its self interest. India was actually delighted to witness war between two Muslim brothers. Guess what will happen to poor India if Pakistan and Bangladesh reunite? Pakistan on one side and Bangladesh on the other!


----------



## Maritimer

pinktablet said:


> India helped BD for its self interest. India was actually delighted to witness war between two Muslim brothers. Guess what will happen to poor India if Pakistan and Bangladesh reunites? *Pakistan on one side and Bangladesh on the other*!



Wasn't that already tried and failed between 1947 and 1971? Poor India has only grown faster since then.


----------



## pinktablet

Maritimer said:


> Wasn't that already tried and failed between 1947 and 1971? .



What! Are you cracking a joke or what? Without the help of the terrorist's republic of Israel India would have been barbequed by Pakistan. 



Maritimer said:


> Poor India has only grown faster since then.



Poor India has only grown its arrogance since then!

Listen you Indian! You can never be our ally. Why? Because you lick boots of the terrorist republic of Israel. 

It has been always my dream to witness united states of subcontinent (Pak, Ind and Ban). But I don't think it is possible because of your recent arrogance. It is the Israel that accelerated your arrogance. Without them you are nothing but *cinders*. I reiterate *cinders*. 

Well the terrorist Israel has its agenda. May be you don't realize it. Once Israel accomplishes it, they won't bother kicking you as well after all you are regarded as gentiles to them. They think they are the chosen one from the God and gentiles are their slave. Now it is up to you to side which party. Your neighbour who are around you or 100000 miles away Terrorist Israel. There is no harm in sacrificing some issues for the sake of your neighbour. Remember it is your neighbour who can shelter you in need.


----------



## KRAIT

^^^ We saved your older generation from slaughter to hear words like this from your generation.......Go get some education and read history of your country first.


----------



## jayron

pinktablet said:


> India helped BD for its self interest. India was actually delighted to witness war between two Muslim brothers. Guess what will happen to poor India if Pakistan and Bangladesh reunites? Pakistan on one side and Bangladesh on the other!



And stupid muslim brothers fell into India's net. you have not gotten any smarter in these 40 years. We'll keep playing you.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Bangladesh going to be a desert..hahahaaa...India cant even save BD going under sea. Stupid Thread !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

ajaxpaul said:


> Bangladesh going to be a desert..hahahaaa...India cant even save BD going under sea. Stupid Thread !!



then ur beloved kolkata will go under sea 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

DarkPrince said:


> then ur beloved kolkata will go under sea 2



Yup..but the people of Kolkata is welcome anywhere in India. What about BD? Still you guys will be saying Dalal AL, maulan or something like that...


----------



## Ajaxpaul

pinktablet said:


> What! Are you cracking a joke or what? Without the help of the terrorist's republic of Israel India would have been barbequed by Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor India has only grown its arrogance since then!
> 
> Listen you Indian! You can never be our ally. Why? Because you lick boots of the terrorist republic of Israel.
> 
> It has been always my dream to witness united states of subcontinent (Pak, Ind and Ban). But I don't think it is possible because of your recent arrogance. It is the Israel that accelerated your arrogance. Without them you are nothing but *cinders*. I reiterate *cinders*.
> 
> Well the terrorist Israel has its agenda. May be you don't realize it. Once Israel accomplishes it, they won't bother kicking you as well after all you are regarded as gentiles to them. They think they are the chosen one from the God and gentiles are their slave. Now it is up to you to side which party. Your neighbour who are around you or 100000 miles away Terrorist Israel. There is no harm in sacrificing some issues for the sake of your neighbour. *Remember it is your neighbour who can shelter you in need*.




Someone hates Israel very much !! You should remember the bold part each and every day of your life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

momota bondhopaddhai er ek mohan ukti : "&#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2488; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463; &#2447;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503;" 
now the question is tahole bd er ei obostha keno,koi din dhore besi pani pacche er mane toh ei darai age bangladesh pani petoi na ba bd ke pani pate deoa hoto na...tai noi ki,shame on momota !!  ...


----------



## Syed Naved

jayron said:


> And stupid muslim brothers fell into India's net. you have not gotten any smarter in these 40 years. We'll keep playing you.


 jay dear,dont forget history.during 65 it was already happened and being done by us (united pakistan).no matter nw ,we separate .... but if any way it become true ,like 65 india will again loose the battle.infact in karghil pakistan wins,wat u'r media say " india wins ", so dear, before thinking about our brotherhood u think about your countries liesm ,u guys are best liers in the world..stop doing that.and yes,past is past ,now we again have become very good brothers & insha allah this bond will be more tougher than ever in near future insha allah & dont worry very soon we will prove u what united brothers can do


----------



## Mattrixx

Congress is friendly in this issue but.........................this woman Momta Benarjee is so cruel. Coming first time on power is doing so much unfair to Bangladesh.Hope that she should never come in power again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

Vinod2070 said:


> Just because of you, I hope the news is true.
> 
> Don't try to find excuses for your hostility. You are hostile because you are made that way. The excuses for the hostility come later!


We have been driven to become like that without a least bit of provocation from us.from farakka to tipaimukh .we are not Nepal.even srilankans made it through after 26 years.with heavy price maybe someday we will be there too.


----------



## INDIC

the just said:


> We have been driven to become like that without a least bit of provocation from us.from farakka to tipaimukh .we are not Nepal.even srilankans made it through after 26 years.with heavy price maybe someday we will be there too.



What are your views about Chinese dams on Brahmaputra, why every Bangladeshi is lip-locked.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

Shaggy82 said:


> Those people who think India is against Bangladesh need to revisit the history. I was Pakistani army which massacred Bangladeshis in 1971 and it was Indian forces that liberated Bangladesh. It is Indians who have considered Bangladesh as small brother. Yes it is possible that Indian might be doing some injustice but India have its own requirements. There are usually issues in countries who share water and it is usually the down steam country which suffers in case there is less rain fall. These things are not intentional.


Of cnours building dams and drying up less powerful neighborring country is unintentionally done by india for last 35 years only be people are too stupid to understand that.thank Allah oh bd people for small miracles. Because if this is unintentionally what will happen if they do decided to do something intentionally.


----------



## the just

Gigawatt said:


> What are your views about Chinese dams on Brahmaputra, why every Bangladeshi is lip-locked.



Because it dose not effect us.we are currently negotiating with middle east for camels/Bedouin immigrants and jeeps for dessart safari.


----------



## LaBong

I always wanted a desert on my backward. I mean Rajasthan is too far. Who wouldn't like a desert in vicinity of Bengal. I already started planning for it - Friday night on Darjeeling heels, Saturday on sea beach of Digha and Sunday on Bangladeshi desert. The perfect weekend trip.

Please get more camels, I want camel ride.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## karan21

The good thing is that in our mission we are being helped by China because they are building dams on Bramputra river.  Inshallah BD will be a desert in no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

the just said:


> Because it dose not effect us.we are currently negotiating with middle east for camels/Bedouin immigrants and jeeps for dessart safari.



All lies. Brahmaputra is not a tiny river like Teesta or Barak it carries lots of water into Bangladesh. Criticizing China won't get any party increase their votes in Bangladesh but hate-mongering against India will surely ensure it.


----------



## scorpionx

madx said:


> Congress is friendly in this issue but.........................this woman* Momta Benarjee is so cruel*. Coming first time on power is doing so much unfair to Bangladesh.Hope that she should never come in power again.



Lets make a coup with e-par bangla o-par bangla joining hands

Hope I don't become another cyber victim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

scorpionx said:


> Lets make a coup with e-par bangla o-par bangla joining hands
> 
> Hope I don't become another cyber victim



tui maoist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

How indian water terrorism turning Bangladesh a desert.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=654214184666549

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

@BDforever you stay in a desert


----------



## jarves

As if BD was a paradise before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

If that is the case India should get a Medal as we all know Bangladesh will sink in the sea in a few decades .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Teesta river in 2005 and in 2014 - result of indian water terror.


----------



## dray

idune said:


> Teesta river in 2005 and in 2014 - result of indian water terror.



Teesta river becomes full & furious during rainy seasons and almost dries up in absence of rain, one need to take pictures of Teesta in different times of the year, and voila...material is ready for false internet propaganda post.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## INDIC

DRAY said:


> Teesta river becomes full & furious during rainy seasons and almost dries up in absence of rain, one need to take pictures of Teesta in different times of the year, and voila...material is ready for false internet propaganda post.



Its not about water, its about politics be recordholder in hating India and Hindus. I am still to see any Bangladeshi article criticizing Chinese dams on Brahmaputra, the focus is only towards tiny rivers like Teesta or Barak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

INDIC said:


> Its not about water, its about politics be recordholder in hating India and Hindus. I am still to see any Bangladeshi article criticizing Chinese dams on Brahmaputra, the focus is only towards tiny rivers like Teesta or Barak.



BD politics :

Give me the man & I'll give you the rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

INDIC said:


> Its not about water, its about politics be recordholder in hating India and Hindus. I am still to see any Bangladeshi article criticizing Chinese dams on Brahmaputra, the focus is only towards tiny rivers like Teesta or Barak.



It is a dysfunctional quom (community or people). Watch this video for what that means.






We see examples of the dysfunctional people all over on this forum as well. One particular *think tank* is a supreme example. He abuses and calls "bigot" every country and people that saved him and his peoples' lives from Islamic extremists (that his people ran from, first from Yemen and then now from Pakistan). He also claims to be their "political opponent" (in fact that seems to his only goal in life) because the saviors happen to be non Muslims (naturally, after all they were running from Islamists in the first place).

At the same time he is more X than X for people who don't allow religious freedoms to Muslims, nor allow them to "come by the boatloads" (his own term) and have a negative perception of Muslims (which he finds it necessary to explain away).

It is just an example. The search by this dysfunctional quom of an ideal "Arabistan" is something we can see all over.

And the same Arabs look at them with well deserved hikarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khair_ctg

Vinod2070 said:


> It is a dysfunctional quom (community or people). Watch this video for what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see examples of the dysfunctional people all over on this forum as well. One particular *think tank* is a supreme example. He abuses and calls "bigot" every country and people that saved him and his peoples' lives from Islamic extremists (that his people ran from, first from Yemen and then now from Pakistan). He also claims to be their "political opponent" (in fact that seems to his only goal in life) because the saviors happen to be non Muslims (naturally, after all they were running from Islamists in the first place).
> 
> At the same time he is more X than X for people who don't allow religious freedoms to Muslims, nor allow them to "come by the boatloads" (his own term) and have a negative perception of Muslims (which he finds it necessary to explain away).
> 
> It is just an example. The search by this dysfunctional quom of an ideal "Arabistan" is something we can see all over.
> 
> And the same Arabs look at them with well deserved hikarat.


mind your own akhand bharat business. you are clearly too obsessed with Muslims


----------



## notsuperstitious

Maybe BD will strike oil and thank us forever? (yeah thats what these ingrates do, thank others LOL)

One thing I've realised, the islamist need to feel victimised to justify his own aggression and violent nature. The water thing is a joke, pakistani islamist terrorists and their pillas on the forum constant crying about water is a good example, they keep doing it and keep calling for war despite there being a time tested water sharing agreement with redressal mechanism (pakistan keeps losing routinely there BTW). Its about nursing that victimhood to justify their agression, now that these converts are forever slaves of an imperialist ideology.

As my favorite poster puts it, forever condemned, these wretches!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

*Miseries befall north as Teesta dries up *

The River Teesta dries up as no water comes from the upstream of the river. The photograph is taken at village Teesta in Lalmonirhat on Sunday. — New Age photo 

The trans-boundary river Teesta has almost dried up due to ‘unilateral withdrawal’ of water upstream by India, seriously affecting lives and livelihoods of the people in Bangladesh’s north. 

An official in the Joint Rivers’ Commission in Dhaka said that India was withdrawing water from various points of Teesta allowing a little amount to flow into Bangladesh that India could not manage upstream. 
‘Bangladesh has already conveyed its concern to India over the sudden fall in the Teesta flow…We are making 
every effort to hold the overdue JRC meeting in Dhaka and waiting for India’s response,’ state minister for water resources Muhammad Nazrul Islam told New Age on Sunday. 
Out of a ‘historical record’ of 6,500 cusecs of water in the lean season, Bangladesh received the lowest-ever 500 to 550 cusecs in the Teesta in February-March already playing havoc with environment and agriculture in the northern districts of Lalmonirhat, Rangpur, Kurigram, Nilphamari and Bogra, the JRC official added. 
When asked, water resources minister Anisul Islam Mahmud earlier said that Dhaka would have to wait until the end of the parliamentary elections in India for a resolution of the Teesta water sharing issue. 
He said that irrigation in the north was being affected by the low flow in the Teesta with no immediate solution to the crisis in sight. 
The staggered national elections in India beginning on April 7 will end on May 12, 2014 – the time when the lean season would be over and the water crisis would not be so acute, according to officials. 

Dhaka has long been pushing for signing of the Teesta water sharing deal to guarantee its rightful share of the water. 
Although the two neighbours share 54 cross-border rivers, the countries have an agreement only on the sharing of the Ganges water.
*The JRC meeting could not be held in last four years with India apparently buying time to resolve the Teesta water sharing issue which was crucial for Bangladesh’s agriculture and ecology, according to officials in Dhaka. * 

Over seven lakh hectares of farmland in the country’s north depends on the Teesta water for irrigation during the lean season. 
Foreign secretary Md Shahidul Haque visited Delhi in March 19-22 in an effort to ‘ease the deadlock’ and to expedite the process for JRC talks, but achieved nothing substantial on the issue. 

*The 38th JRC meeting, which was scheduled for June 18-19, 2013 with the signing of the Teesta water sharing treaty high on agenda, was postponed at the eleventh hour because of the ‘Indian water resources minister’s inability to attend the bilateral talks in Dhaka. *

The JRC is supposed to meet at least twice a year to resolve bilaterally the issues of common rivers shared by Bangladesh and India. 

The Teesta water sharing agreement had been put on hold since the Indian prime minister Manmohan Singh’s visit to Dhaka in early September 2011 as the West Bengal chief minister, Mamata Banerjee, had raised objections to the deal and refused to come to Bangladesh with the Indian prime minister at that time.

New Age correspondent in Lalmonirhat reported that the lowest ever flow in the Teesta was badly affecting agriculture, fisheries, communications and above all the livelihoods of a large number of people in the north. 
Many locals who depend on Teesta for their livelihoods have become jobless finding it difficult to earn a living as the river has dried up. 
Bangladesh Water Development Board officials in the district said the Teesta had dried up completely this lean season and consequently a large number of shoals and chars had appeared on the riverbed. Water transports have suspended operation on all Teesta routes due to drastic fall in its flow causing sufferings to 60,000 people living along the Teesta on 85 char settlements under five upazilas in Lalmonirhat.

At least 300 boatmen on 42 river routes connecting five upazilas in the district are searching alternative livelihoods.
Boatman Mizanul Islam, 48, at Kalmati village in Lalmonirhat Sadar said, he used to earn Tk 200 to 300 a day from ferrying passengers across Teesta round the year. ‘Now I manage some earning only in the rainy season, barely making ends meet for three months,’ he added. 

The low flow in Teesta has also brought miseries for the fishermen dependent on the river. At least 1,200 fishermen on 20 char villages in the district have now no work to do. Farmers who depend on the Teesta for irrigation are also facing difficulties. 
BWDB sub-divisional engineer Mainuddin Mandal said that only 450 to 500 cusecs of water was available at Daliya point in the Teesta Barrage area. 

Our correspondent in Kurigram reported that the people living in char areas were crossing the once the mighty Brahmaputra, Teesta, Dharla and Dudkumer on foot as the rivers had almost dried up. 

Miseries befall north as Teesta dries up


----------



## Soms

Bangladesh will never get Teesta water (as per their demand) as long as Mamta is in power (she will be in power for a looooong time)


----------



## he-man

Soms said:


> Bangladesh will never get Teesta water (as per their demand) as long as Mamta is in power (she will be in power for a looooong time)



But I will be happy if we give them another teesta,ie teesta setalvad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Soms said:


> Bangladesh will never get Teesta water (as per their demand) as long as Mamta is in power (she will be in power for a looooong time)



Mamta Banerjee is giving perfect response to these _nautankibaaz _.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Soms said:


> Bangladesh will never get Teesta water (as per their demand) as long as Mamta is in power (she will be in power for a looooong time)



Perfect reason and reflection that india is an enemy state of Bangladesh. And for survival of Bangladesh, any effort is legit.


----------



## PoKeMon

idune said:


> Teesta river in 2005 and in 2014 - result of indian water terror.



Can you prove these pics are taken at same time of the year?

If not please help yourself in shutting up.



idune said:


> Perfect reason and reflection that india is an enemy state of Bangladesh. And for survival of Bangladesh, any effort is legit.



And you are doing your bit....trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Archnazi

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes a good question dimension117. These Indians are devious and cunning and must be confronted with a barrel of a gun.


bring on ur guns, lets see what hav u got


----------



## idune

Indian water terrorism in river Ganga (Padma in Bangladesh). Top pictures show current dry and dead state of the one of the big river in Asia because of indian dam. Bottom pictures are shown from 1950s and 1970s how river was full of water.


----------



## dray

idune said:


> Indian water terrorism in river Ganga (Padma in Bangladesh). Top pictures show current dry and dead state of the one of the big river in Asia because of indian dam.* Bottom pictures are shown from 1950s and 1970s how river was full of water. *



Why are you constantly lying? Those sharp colour pictures are from British era of 1950s and East Pakistan era of 1970s? Stop fooling around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

DRAY said:


> Why are you constantly lying? Those sharp colour pictures are from British era of 1950s and East Pakistan era of 1970s? Stop fooling around.



We understand you are upset because indian water terrorism against Bangladesh came up front. You only have to blame indian govt and mentality. Going ape over evidence of indian terror will badly reflect on you.


----------



## arp2041

RAW is not taking me into confidence before many decisions 

BTW, great decision/step 

Now we can export camels to BD at a very very high rate....................



idune said:


> We understand you are upset because indian water terrorism against Bangladesh came up front. You only have to blame indian govt and mentality. Going ape over evidence of indian terror will badly reflect on you.



bhai why should we hide, yes we are doing it & I accept upfront. Happy??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

This ilooneytune guy is a pathological liar adept at jamaati lie and deception.


----------



## illusion8

arp2041 said:


> bhai why should we hide, yes we are doing it & I accept upfront. Happy??



Has it happened yet? this I believe is a five year old thread.


----------



## Vinod2070

illusion8 said:


> Has it happened yet? this I believe is a five year old thread.



The Jamatis and razakaars don't care about facts.

And they never raise the Brahmaputra issue.

They just don't matter, at worst they are a small nuisance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soms

Actually..the Saudi Govt. might be sponsoring this effort to recreate an image of its own

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Image of 
*
Atrai river before* 





*
Atrai river after indian water aggression*


----------



## idune

Indian water terror turned Teesta river in Bangladesh into a desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godofwar

Blame global warming and population growth, not India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

"The Atrai was formerly one of the greatest rivers of north Bengal for it was the main channel by which the waters of the Teestadischarged into the Ganges. In 1787, however, the Teesta broke away from its ancient bed and cut for itself a new and capacious channel by which it found its way into the Brahmaputra. Since then the Atrai has lost its importance and has now few traces of its former greatness."

It seems you are missing this point, This is summer and I think the river beds will dry up.

Why would India want to make BD a desert? so that more people will cross the border ??

*Or is it a political party propaganda ??*




idune said:


> Image of
> *Atrai river before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Atrai river after indian water aggression*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

@ OP> Just think rationally, if BD becomes desert where the affected masses of BD will try to take refuge? Which nation will suffer most (after BD)?

Is it too hard to think rational?


----------



## idune

*20 rivers dying for withdrawal of Teesta water by India*

NILPHAMARI: Unilateral withdrawal of water from Teesta river in the upstream by India has badly affected more than 20 of its tributaries, many of them are drying up, in the northern part of the country.At least 10 of the rivers, once criss-crossed like serpents and flowed full to the brim in Nilphamari district, have now dried up because of the impact of withdrawal. These rivers are: Jobuneshwary, Charalkata, Deonai, Kherua, Buri Teesta, Kolomdor, Korotoa, Ghoramara and Kalidhoha.

About 15 to 20 years ago the rivers had water flowing all the year round, but now-a-days water is not available in most of these rivers during the dry season. According to environmentalists, due to fall in water flow these rivers develop silts and they are drying up. 

The ecological balance of this region is being seriously affected causing sufferings to the people living on the river basin. Due to drying up of the rivers the farmers of the region are being deprived of the natural sources for water for irrigation. This leaves an adverse impact on fruit-bearing trees and various crops. 

About 80 to 90 per cent of the mango and jack-fruit trees of this zone have completely lost their ability to blossom. Currently, neither mango trees nor jack-fruit trees in the region have fruits due to the reason. 

Md Sirajul Haque, Deputy Director of the Department of Agriculture Extension in the district, told The Independent that owing to the unilateral withdrawal of water from two rivers --Teesta and Korotoa --by India the flow of water in the downstream and their tributaries has fallen drastically. 

This has also resulted in abnormal depletion of ground water level. He said the government will have to take the initiative to dredge and re-excavate these silted rivers and begin bilateral talks with India regarding the sharing of the water of Teesta and Korotoa rivers immediately in order to save this region from environmental disaster.

20 rivers dying for withdrawal of Teesta water by India


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Very good, all of Bangladesh should be converted into desert. Then we can go on a desert safari to Al-Bangistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

*Documentary talks about Indian water aggression against Bangladesh*


----------



## idune

Bangladesh socio-political groups are protesting indian water aggression on Teesta river.







CPB’s Longmarch Towards Teesta | UNB Connect


----------



## idune

Life and livelihood of 30 million farmers are in danger and suffering because of Indian water aggression in Teesta river. A long march is planned towards Teesta which indian backed illegal Awami regime is contemplating to prevent.

*তিস্তার পানির অভাবে তিন কোটি কৃষকের জীবন বিপন্ন, ভারতের কাছ থেকে নায্য হিস্যার জন্য লংমার্চ করব : মির্জা ফখরুল*
ডেস্ক রিপোর্ট
« আগের সংবাদ 

 
7 পরের সংবাদ»


বিএনপির ভারপ্রাপ্ত মহাসচিব মির্জা ফখরুল ইসলাম আলমগীর বলেছেন, এ মুহূর্তে আমাদের উত্তরাঞ্চলের ৩ কোটি কৃষকের জীবন পানির অভাবে বিপন্ন হয়ে পড়েছে। মানুষ পানি পাচ্ছে না। তিস্তায় সর্বনিম্ন চারশ’ কিউসেকে নেমে এসেছে। লংমার্চ করে আমরা এর প্রতিবাদ করব।
রোববার বিকেলে রাজধানীর একটি হোটেলে গোলটবিল আলোচনায় তিনি এ কথা বলেন। মির্জা ফখরুল ইসলাম আলমগীর এতে সভাপতিত্ব করেন।
‘তিস্তা নদীর পানি বণ্টন : প্রেক্ষিত বাংলাদেশ’ শীর্ষক এই গোলটেবিল আলোচনার আয়োজন করে বাংলাদেশ জাতীয়তাবাদী দল (বিএনপি)।


তিস্তার পানির অভাবে তিন কোটি কৃষকের জীবন বিপন্ন, ভারতের কাছ থেকে নায্য হিস্যার জন্য লংমার্চ করব : মির্জা ফখরুল


----------



## IndoUS

ExtraOdinary said:


> Very good, all of Bangladesh should be converted into desert. Then we can go on a desert safari to Al-Bangistan


They will be one step closer to their brothers in Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## idune

Video pointed out how Awami League duped Bangladeshis - in negotiating water volume at last indian dam. This gives india opportunity to withdraw water even before reaching last indian dam.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=667508890003745


----------



## Vinod2070

idune said:


> Video pointed out how Awami League duped Bangladeshis - in negotiating water volume at last indian dam. This gives india opportunity to withdraw water even before reaching last indian dam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=667508890003745



Don't obsess with India and the small seasonal rivers.

Worry about what is happening on the Brahmaputra. They won't even talk to you, the Chinese!

That is when the premise of this thread will come true...


----------



## the just

Vinod2070 said:


> Don't obsess with India and the small seasonal rivers.
> 
> Worry about what is happening on the Brahmaputra. They won't even talk to you, the Chinese!
> 
> That is when the premise of this thread will come true...


They will not give a shit about what you wants or need.the way you have been doing it to us.
Ha ha ha,how does it feel?it leaves a nasty taste in your mouth,when you put yourselves in the receiving end of your own dirty little game.No?


----------



## jarves

the just said:


> They will not give a shit about what you wants or need.the way you have been doing it to us.
> Ha ha ha,how does it feel?it leaves a nasty taste in your mouth,when you put yourselves in the receiving end of your own dirty little game.No?


You are getting already more than what you deserve.And talkng about the dirty game,BD is a small kid in that aspect.Even if China diverts Brahamputra river then we will divert other rivers which are going to BD or Pakistan and willl make up with the loss  after all we are not stupid like BD's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

the just said:


> They will not give a shit about what you wants or need.the way you have been doing it to us.
> Ha ha ha,how does it feel?it leaves a nasty taste in your mouth,when you put yourselves in the receiving end of your own dirty little game.No?



We will have enough water in Brahmaputra for our needs. Most of the catchment area lies within Indian boundary.

Now guess who will get screwed.


----------



## punit

BD should be thankful to us for making BD a desert! in this way they will be able to identify with Arabs!


----------



## the just

jarves said:


> You are getting already more than what you deserve.And talkng about the dirty game,BD is a small kid in that aspect.Even if China diverts Brahamputra river then we will divert other rivers which are going to BD or Pakistan and willl make up with the loss  after all we are not stupid like BD's.


Could be,but funny that you mention it through us.China thinks you are not only small and weak,but petty and mean and a bully to weaker countries. So ,I guess its tit for tat.
What goes around, comes in the name of Brahmaputra.


----------



## Skull and Bones

IndoUS said:


> They will be one step closer to their brothers in Arabia.



Son of a beach, i was about to say that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## the just

Vinod2070 said:


> We will have enough water in Brahmaputra for our needs. Most of the catchment area lies within Indian boundary.
> 
> Now guess who will get screwed.


Well,really? Then why cry a river as big as Brahmaputra itself?
Call the Chinese beg,grovel,pray what's it with us?
You are not only as bad as them ,but worse.we will not see water either way.


----------



## Vinod2070

the just said:


> Well,really? Then why cry a river as big as Brahmaputra itself?
> Call the Chinese beg,grovel,pray what's it with us?
> You are not only as bad as them ,but worse.we will not see water either way.



Lack of water is the least of your problems.


----------



## dray

We gave you water, problem solved, now stop crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

DRAY said:


> We gave you water, problem solved, now stop crying.


Nah they won't stop crying and whining about the alleged atrocities of evil Yindoos!!After all they are famous for being cry babies....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Because of 40 year long indian water terrorism using Farakka dam, Kopotkkho river now dry without water.


----------



## MadDog

I don't understand why on earth Bangladesh views India as its enemy, culturally, socially, linguistically its an extension of West Bengal ....plus it has a significant Hindu poppulation....Bengali women irrespective of religion place the religious mark on their forehead..What I mean to say...why would you two fight ...you guys had joined hands against Pakistan in 71...you are supposed to be friends


----------



## Saiful Islam

MadDog said:


> I don't understand why on earth Bangladesh views India as its enemy, culturally, socially, linguistically its an extension of West Bengal ....plus it has a significant Hindu poppulation....Bengali women irrespective of religion place the religious mark on their forehead..What I mean to say...why would you two fight ...you guys had joined hands against Pakistan in 71...you are supposed to be friends




The same could be said about Pakistan, why on earth do Pak and Ind fight like cats and dogs when both countries share so many cultural, linguistic similarities. Every country has it's beef.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Snow Queen

MadDog said:


> I don't understand why on earth Bangladesh views India as its enemy, culturally, socially, linguistically its an extension of West Bengal ....plus it has a significant Hindu poppulation....Bengali women irrespective of religion place the religious mark on their forehead..What I mean to say...why would you two fight ...you guys had joined hands against Pakistan in 71...you are supposed to be friends



Bangladeshi women do not put that red thing on forehead because we are Muslims and see that as Hindu. It's only West Bengali women who do that. And if you mean you see it on TV then I don't know which channel you've been watching. No one in Bangladesh even wears Sari except some do in important events like Wedding. Almost all wears Salwar Kameez or sometimes Abayas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

There is a mad scramble among some to be fake second class Arabs, leaving their own glorious heritage.

Na ghar ka, na ghat ka...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Snow Queen

Vinod2070 said:


> There is a mad scramble among some to be fake second class Arabs, leaving their own glorious heritage.
> Na ghar ka, na ghat ka...



Culture, heritage, nationality, means SHIT in Islam as long as it is conflicting with the religion. In Islam everyone is Muslims first and foremost and we are all equal, regardless of wherever the hell you came from. But being a Muslim is above all and your culture, heritage all comes after it. Muslims around the World likes to identify themselves as Muslims first because Islam is already our way of life. You are either a Muslim or you are not. In Islam, it's all or nothing! Get it? You either adapt or perish. But since you are not a Muslim you will never understand! Islam is religion of all people! And there are Muslims all around the World! So it has nothing to do with Arabs or Deserts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

the just said:


> Could be,but funny that you mention it through us.China thinks you are not only small and weak,but petty and mean and a bully to weaker countries. So ,I guess its tit for tat.
> What goes around, comes in the name of Brahmaputra.


Who cares what China thinks.As long as long as we are getting the amount of water we need.Secondly as i already told you you are getting more than you deserve so thank us and be grateful to us instead of acting like an uncivilized child.


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

as human we share many thing no matter which religion,color or language u have but there is only 1 thing left worst after dinasorous INDIAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sourya Kharb

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> as human we share many thing no matter which religion,color or language u have but there is only 1 thing left worst after dinasorous INDIAN.


You STFU Ok Mr. Nepali Gurkha What are we getting from you?


----------



## jarves

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> as human we share many thing no matter which religion,color or language u have but there is only 1 thing left worst after dinasorous INDIAN.


Smaller countries will always be ruled by bigger countries thats the fate of every smaller country in other parts of the world.Accept it instead of crying.


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

OH yeah so u were ruled by English for a century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*India working to make Bangladesh a desert*


Soon oil will be discovered and BD will become rich like Saudi, UAE....


Rejoice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sourya Kharb

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> OH yeah so u were ruled by English for a century.


Read History of before English Rule Dumbo


----------



## INDIC

Good for Bangladesh, we can export some camels also.  








SpArK said:


> *India working to make Bangladesh a desert*
> 
> 
> Soon oil will be discovered and BD will become rich like Saudi, UAE....
> 
> 
> Rejoice.



oil, Arabian tunic, desert, camels That would be like dream come true for Bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

Sourya Kharb said:


> Read History of before English Rule Dumbo


England is a size of U.P and Bihar. with a population of Gujrat DUMBO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SpArK said:


> *India working to make Bangladesh a desert*
> 
> 
> Soon oil will be discovered and BD will become rich like Saudi, UAE....
> 
> 
> Rejoice.



The Egg of Joy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Egg of Joy.




No no no... no egg... oil.... crude oil.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SpArK said:


> No no no... no egg... oil.... crude oil.....



Crude Egg.


----------



## Sourya Kharb

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> England is a size of U.P and Bihar. with a population of Gujrat DUMBO


In that time India was divided in more than 500 different parts...Which makes it weaker than England...Otherwise as i said read history before English rule and then you'll find out Who defeat Alexander the Great..Dumbo


----------



## SpArK

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Crude Egg.



Oh not egg... 

Chickens gets you egg. crude eggs are produced by rude chickens... This is oil calm,black,silky BD crude oil from deep deserts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

NO


Sourya Kharb said:


> You STFU Ok Mr. Nepali Gurkha What are we getting from you?


No need to give u anything coz Chinese and Pakistani are giving u in both ur crack.


Sourya Kharb said:


> In that time India was divided in more than 500 different parts...Which makes it weaker than England...Otherwise as i said read history before English rule and then you'll find out Who defeat Alexander the Great..Dumbo


Yet u say u were the greatest civilization when u were divided.hahahha go to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Crude Egg.



What's crude egg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> You English slave with Muslim cross breed have no right to say us uncivilized. U lead Hindus down


Nepalse are the most uncivilzed people on earth,no doubt about that.They sell there daughter just for money.Google it and see it yourself.We civilzed you and gave you your religion.I n modern time also we employ thousand of Nepalis who mainly work in sweatshops of India.You should thank us and be grateful to your masters that is Indians instead of acting like a typical uncivilized Nepalese Gurkha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

All the credit goes to hasina wajid. A dried up bangladesh is not in faour of india so IMO they just want to make bangladesh india dependent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

jarves said:


> Nepalse are the most uncivilzed people on earth,no doubt about that.They sell there daughter just for money.Google it and see it yourself.We civilzed you and gave you your religion.I n modern time also we employ thousand of Nepalis who mainly work in sweatshops of India.You should thank us and be grateful to your masters that is Indians instead of acting like a typical uncivilized Nepalese Gurkha.


And what u learned from your British master giving blow job 2 americans


----------



## jarves

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> And what u learned from your British master giving blow job 2 americans


During British times Nepal was considered as a part of India so they were actually Nepalase who were doing such stuff and are still doing in modern times(serving in both British and Indian army although they are less in numbers in Indian army now becasue of there uncivilized behaviour).Nepalese are mostly uncivilized bunch i must say.


----------



## kalu_miah

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> Chinese are far superior than *u animal* they do not interfere in Nepalese politics and internal matter where as u Indian have a habit to put ur nose on every shit.



You summed it up perfectly, a long time ago I used to think all people around the globe have basic sense of decency and reason, then I got to know about Indians, thanks to the Internet and forums like this. Just because they got a big country from the British, they think they can do what ever they want, to all their smaller neighbors. Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and Bhutan must stand together with China to force India to keep in line and if they don't listen they should be destabilized and broken up piece by piece, starting with the North East from Siliguri corridor. That is the only language they will understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

kalu_miah said:


> You summed it up perfectly, a long time ago I used to think all people around the globe have basic sense of decency and reason, then I got to know about Indians, thanks to the Internet and forums like this. Just because they got a big country from the British, they think they can do as they please to all their small neighbors. Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and Bhutan must stand together with China to force India to keep in line and if they don't listen they should be destabilized and broken up piece by piece, starting with the North East from Siliguri corridor. That is the only language they will understand.


The only sad part in this is it is nearly impossible.We will slowly annex smaller countries like we annexed Skkim,GOa,Hyderabaad e.t.c. .

Fisrt part of the operation is complete that is installing puppet regime on the target country.Second part is to slowly annex parts of the target country which is progressing at a good rate.
In case of Nepal we have rooted out border pillars which seperated Nepalian and Indian border and in case of Bangaldesh we have encroached some lands but your gov. is silent about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

jarves said:


> The only sad part in this is it is nearly impossible.We will slowly annex smaller countries liek we annexed Skkim,GOa,Hyderabaad e.t.c. .
> 
> Fisrt part of the operation is complete that is installing puppet regime on the target country.Second part is to slowly annex parts of the target country which is progressing at a good rate.
> In case of Nepal we have rooted out border pillars which seperated Nepalian and Indian border and in case of Bangaldesh we have encroached soem lands abnd your gov. is silent about it.



Thanks for telling us frankly, I really appreciate it.

@BDforever here moron, see what India is planning and doing to us, you have any doubt that you are a clueless traitor and a useful idiot for them.


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

jarves said:


> During British times Nepal was considered as a part of India so they were actually Nepalase who were doing such stuff and are still doing in modern times(serving in both British and Indian army although they are less in numbers in Indian army now becasue of there uncivilized behaviour).Nepalese are mostly uncivilized bunch i must say.


Haha u Indian cannot defend your nation from so u need Gurkhas coz ur blood is mixed with muslim and later with


jarves said:


> The only sad part in this is it is nearly impossible.We will slowly annex smaller countries liek we annexed Skkim,GOa,Hyderabaad e.t.c. .
> 
> Fisrt part of the operation is complete that is installing puppet regime on the target country.Second part is to slowly annex parts of the target country which is progressing at a good rate.
> In case of Nepal we have rooted out border pillars which seperated Nepalian and Indian border and in case of Bangaldesh we have encroached soem lands abnd your gov. is silent about it.


Barking Dog seldom bite, before you do that u will know that Arunachal is in chinese republic, kashmir in pakistan and there is chinese flag on Rastrapati Bhawan New delhi. AKASH_WANI SE SAMACHAR AZAD BHARAT PE CHINI O KA KABZAAAAAAAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

kalu_miah said:


> Thanks for telling us frankly, I really appreciate it.
> 
> @BDforever here moron, see what India is planning and doing to us, you have any doubt that you are a clueless traitor and a useful idiot for them.



Yes @jarves is our MoD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Roybot said:


> Yes @jarves is our MoD



He may not be, but he is honest, like some Indians, unlike the rest of you who are deceptive as hell.


----------



## INDIC

@kalu_miah Which breed of camel would you prefer for deserts of Bangladesh, you should be thanking us for taking you closer to Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kalu_miah

INDIC said:


> @kalu_miah Which breed of camel would you prefer for deserts of Bangladesh, you should be thanking us for taking you closer to Arabia.



Most of our rivers come from Northeast states, so make sure that China does not do anything to you there to get their South Tibet back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

kalu_miah said:


> He may not be, but he is honest, like some Indians, unlike the rest of you who are deceptive as hell.


Have you personally been to Indo-Nepali border??Indian security forces have done an excellent job there.It is really difficult to determine where Indian border ends and where Nepalase border starts unless ofcourse you have been there before we uprooted the pillars which demarcated the border,Local people initially resisted but we gave excuse of Maiost insurgency and stuff and shut them up. 

Never been to Indo-Bangladeshi border but i am sure that BSF must be doing a pretty good job there also


----------



## Roybot

kalu_miah said:


> He may not be, but he is honest, like some Indians, unlike the rest of you who are deceptive as hell.



True true, I for one see immense strategic benefit of annexing CHT and the top bit of Rangpur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

jarves said:


> Have you personally been to Indo-Nepali border??Indian security forces have done an excellent job there.It is really difficult to determine where Indian border ends and where Nepalase border starts unless ofcourse you have been there before we uprooted the pillars which demarcated the border,Local people initially resisted but we gave excuse of Maiost insurgency and stuff and shut them up.
> 
> Never been to Indo-Bangladeshi border but i am sure that BSF must be doing a pretty good job there also



No, but I heard its the opposite in Indo-Bangladesh border, you guys installed fence there.



Roybot said:


> True true, I for one see immense strategic benefit of annexing CHT and the top bit of Rangpur



@BDforever here moron, see how India have used useful idiot traitors like you to break Bangladesh into little pieces and gobble them up.


----------



## INDIC

Roybot said:


> True true, I for one see immense strategic benefit of annexing CHT and the top bit of Rangpur



This can also be some shortcut, just a matter of 1-2 hours.  @kalu_miah your precious views needed for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

jarves said:


> Have you personally been to Indo-Nepali border??Indian security forces have done an excellent job there.It is really difficult to determine where Indian border ends and where Nepalase border starts unless ofcourse you have been there before we uprooted the pillars which demarcated the border,Local people initially resisted but we gave excuse of Maiost insurgency and stuff and shut them up.
> 
> Never been to Indo-Bangladeshi border but i am sure that BSF must be doing a pretty good job there also


WTF your SSB has killed innocent at boarder and ask money from local, where as INDO-NEPAL boarder is the oldest demarcated boarder in south asia during a deal signed In sugauli treaty 1814 A.D by constructing boarder Pillar which ur SSB is removing to make it disputed. NOW SHUT UP


----------



## kalu_miah

INDIC said:


> This can also be some shortcut, just a matter of 1-2 hours.  @kalu_miah your precious views needed for this.



My view is that please keep these kind of posts coming so we can educate Bangladeshi people about Indian plans for Bangladesh.

@Mirzah welcome to the forum. You should see here Indian plans for Bangladesh. This is why we need to take away their tool of subversion, the common script we have with West Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> WTF your SSB has killed innocent at boarder and ask money from local, where as INDO-NEPAL boarder is the oldest demarcated boarder in south asia during a deal signed In sugauli treaty 1814 A.D by constructing boarder Pillar which ur SSB is removing to make it disputed. NOW SHUT UP


I know Nepalese are mostly dumb and uncivilized but i think you should read the post again and you will realise that i had said the same thing which you said.


----------



## Ammyy

INDIC said:


> @kalu_miah Which breed of camel would you prefer for deserts of Bangladesh, you should be thanking us for taking you closer to Arabia.



They all are want to be arab.

Branch of arab country in Indian sub continent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

INDIC said:


> This can also be some shortcut, just a matter of 1-2 hours.  @kalu_miah your precious views needed for this.



That should be a piece of cake. Burmese are more than willing to help, and from what I have heard India s trying to get Rohingyas on board by promising them a part of CHT bordering Arakan, as their autonomous homeland. With the RAWAMI agents in power very little resistance is expected anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Ammyy said:


> They all are want to be arab.
> 
> Branch of arab country in Indian sub continent



They should be thanking us for that for taking them inch by inch closer to Arabia. Next effort should be getting rid of all evil yindoo influence from Bangladesh including the evil yindoo names like Bangladesh, river like Padma and Jamuna are too evil yindoos and Bangladesh should get rid of not just names but rivers also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

INDIC said:


> They should be thanking us for that for taking them inch by inch closer to Arabia. Next effort should be getting rid of all evil yindoo influence from Bangladesh including the evil yindoo names like Bangladesh, river like Padma and Jamuna are too evil yindoos and Bangladesh should get rid of not just names but rivers also.



Dnt forget about that thread in which they want to change their language from Bangali to Arbi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Roybot said:


> That should be a piece of cake. Burmese are more than willing to help, and from what I have heard India s trying to get Rohingyas on board by promising them a part of CHT bordering Arakan, as their autonomous homeland. With the RAWAMI agents in power very little resistance is expected anyways.


Damnit stop giving them details to our plan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

godofwar said:


> Blame global warming and population growth, not India.



no such thing as global warming


----------



## The Snow Queen

jarves said:


> The only sad part in this is it is nearly impossible.We will slowly annex smaller countries like we annexed Skkim,GOa,Hyderabaad e.t.c. .
> Fisrt part of the operation is complete that is installing puppet regime on the target country.Second part is to slowly annex parts of the target country which is progressing at a good rate.
> In case of Nepal we have rooted out border pillars which seperated Nepalian and Indian border and in case of Bangaldesh we have encroached some lands but your gov. is silent about it.



But Bangladesh can never be a part of India again because our people will stand against this and do whatever happened in 1971. And after everyone realises how evil India always has been, we will get rid of all the Hindu Brahmic influences and be completely free from such BS like Bengali culture and truly be an independent Muslim sovereign country.. Then we will probably ally with Pakistan and China.

Then years later a war between China and India will ensue because India kept meddling with Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal, Sril Lanka and other countries beside their border. And offcoarse we will help China fight against our neighbour. And all of us are going to win except the losers "India". Now that is going to put you all rightly to your place!

So continue annexing, puppeteering us, it won't last because the good will always prevail! And if you don't want to share your rivers then that's fine. We don't need dirty rivers because the river from Indian side is always like that and polluted with ashes from the dead. And you will help us from flooding our lands which your country will be facing btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

The Snow Queen said:


> But Bangladesh can never be a part of India again because our people will stand against this and do whatever happened in 1971. And after everyone realises how evil India always has been, we will get rid of all the Hindu Brahmic influences and be completely free from such BS like Bengali culture and truly be an independent Muslim sovereign country.. Then we will probably ally with Pakistan and China.
> 
> Then years later a war between China and India will ensue because India kept meddling with Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal, Sril Lanka and other countries beside their border. And offcoarse we will help China fight against our neighbour. And all of us are going to win except the losers "India". Now that is going to put you all rightly to your place!
> 
> So continue annexing, puppeteering us, it won't last because the good will always prevail! And if you don't want to share your rivers then that's fine. We don't need dirty rivers because the river from Indian side is always like that and polluted with ashes from the dead. And you will help us from flooding our lands which your country will be facing btw.


Bangladesh is a failed state which will be annexed by India in a short time.This is the only thing wiic will happen in future.End of the story,


----------



## The Snow Queen

jarves said:


> Bangladesh is a failed state which will be annexed by India in a short time.This is the only thing wiic will happen in future.End of the story,



End of story and still to be continued.


----------



## Mirzah

Roybot said:


> True true, I for one see immense strategic benefit of annexing CHT and the top bit of Rangpur





Roybot said:


> That should be a piece of cake. Burmese are more than willing to help, and from what I have heard India s trying to get Rohingyas on board by promising them a part of CHT bordering Arakan, as their autonomous homeland. With the RAWAMI agents in power very little resistance is expected anyways.


india has already tried to destabilize CHT by covertly supporting Shanti bahini and failed miserably  Today CHT is 50% Bangali, 50% tribal mongoloid and Bangali population in CHT is surging. Soon Bangalis will achieve demographic dominance in CHT. The tribal mongoloids are now well integrated in Bangali society, I know many of them here studying in the university of Dhaka. They have quotas in public universities, army etc. Two of my friends have chakma girlfriends. Rohingyas? Do you know about Ramu riots? It was the Bangalis who saved the tribal mongoloids from the Rohingyas wrath.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## INDIC

kalu_miah said:


> Most of our rivers come from Northeast states, so make sure that China does not do anything to you there to get their South Tibet back.



You mean to say China will also contribute to turn Bangladesh into a desert and getting you closer to Arabia.


----------



## kalu_miah

INDIC said:


> You mean to say China will also contribute to turn Bangladesh into a desert and getting you closer to Arabia.



I mean to say that Northeast may become independent with Chinese help and in that case what happens with those rivers will be none of your concern. China, independent Northeast and Bangladesh can then work on integrated water management.


----------



## Sourya Kharb

kalu_miah said:


> I mean to say that Northeast may become independent with Chinese help and in that case what happens with those rivers will be none of your concern. China, independent Northeast and Bangladesh can then work on integrated water management.


In your dreams


----------



## Roybot

Mirzah said:


> india has already tried to destabilize CHT by covertly supporting Shanti bahini and failed miserably  Today CHT is 50% Bangali, 50% tribal mongoloid and Bangali population in CHT is surging. Soon Bangalis will achieve demographic dominance in CHT. The tribal mongoloids are now well integrated in Bangali society, I know many of them here studying in the university of Dhaka. They have quotas in public universities, army etc. Two of my friends have chakma girlfriends. Rohingyas? *Do you know about Ramu riots? It was the Bangalis who saved the tribal mongoloids from the Rohingyas wrath.*



Oh we know about it alright, why else do you think has the Ronhingyas decided to side against Bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

but it will help in going back to your arob roots, when are you guys changing your language and scripts btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RanvirSena

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> WTF your SSB has killed innocent at boarder and ask money from local, where as INDO-NEPAL boarder is the oldest demarcated boarder in south asia during a deal signed In sugauli treaty 1814 A.D by constructing boarder Pillar which ur SSB is removing to make it disputed. NOW SHUT UP


You have saddened me by what you have said, I am Bhumihar from Purnia and know many Nepali. None of them talk like this.


----------



## idune

Mod, indians are hijacking the thread with irrelevant chit chat, please help remove these comments


----------



## Nexus

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> England is a size of U.P and Bihar. with a population of Gujrat DUMBO


hey muslim friends *This is our Hindu Brotherhood *



Sourya Kharb said:


> If we go to hell then who will give jobs to poor Nepali of "Chowkidar" ....Nepal don't have to worry for us about Pakistan, China and Bangladesh, we will fix it by ourselves . But what if Chinese interest on Nepal increase and they invade Nepal  Who will help you...WTF you guyz thinking they are scared from you


BTW it's not Chowkidar it's *Bahadur *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Gorai river in district of Kustia dried up because of indian water aggression and dams in padma river. Livlihood of millions of people including environment and ecology are destroyed by indian aggression.

*কুষ্টিয়ার পদ্মা নদীর শাখা গড়াইসহ ৪টি নদী এখন পুরোপুরি মরে গেছে*
জাহাঙ্গীর হোসেন জুয়েল মিরপুর (কুষ্টিয়া) প্রতিনিধি




ভারতের ফারাক্কা বাঁধের কারণে বাংলাদেশের নদ-নদী ও পরিবেশের ওপর পড়ছে বিরূপ প্রভাব। পানি না পেয়ে এক সময়ের প্রমত্তা পদ্মা এখন শুকিয়ে চরাঞ্চলে রূপ নিয়েছে। ফলে কুষ্টিয়ার পদ্মা নদীর শাখা গড়াইসহ ৪টি নদী এখন পুরোপুরি মরে গেছে। এর নেতিবাচক প্রভাব পড়েছে দক্ষিণ-পশ্চিমাঞ্চলের জীববৈচিত্র্য ও পরিবেশের ওপর। 








কুষ্টিয়ার পদ্মা নদীর শাখা গড়াইসহ ৪টি নদী এখন পুরোপুরি মরে গেছে


----------



## Nexus

idune said:


> Gorai river in district of Kustia dried up because of indian water aggression and dams in padma river. Livlihood of millions of people including environment and ecology are destroyed by indian aggression.
> 
> *কুষ্টিয়ার পদ্মা নদীর শাখা গড়াইসহ ৪টি নদী এখন পুরোপুরি মরে গেছে*
> জাহাঙ্গীর হোসেন জুয়েল মিরপুর (কুষ্টিয়া) প্রতিনিধি
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ভারতের ফারাক্কা বাঁধের কারণে বাংলাদেশের নদ-নদী ও পরিবেশের ওপর পড়ছে বিরূপ প্রভাব। পানি না পেয়ে এক সময়ের প্রমত্তা পদ্মা এখন শুকিয়ে চরাঞ্চলে রূপ নিয়েছে। ফলে কুষ্টিয়ার পদ্মা নদীর শাখা গড়াইসহ ৪টি নদী এখন পুরোপুরি মরে গেছে। এর নেতিবাচক প্রভাব পড়েছে দক্ষিণ-পশ্চিমাঞ্চলের জীববৈচিত্র্য ও পরিবেশের ওপর।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> কুষ্টিয়ার পদ্মা নদীর শাখা গড়াইসহ ৪টি নদী এখন পুরোপুরি মরে গেছে


can u please post your Artis. in English ?


----------



## dray

idune said:


> Gorai river in district of Kustia dried up because of indian water aggression and dams in padma river. Livlihood of millions of people including environment and ecology are destroyed by indian aggression.
> 
> *কুষ্টিয়ার পদ্মা নদীর শাখা গড়াইসহ ৪টি নদী এখন পুরোপুরি মরে গেছে*
> জাহাঙ্গীর হোসেন জুয়েল মিরপুর (কুষ্টিয়া) প্রতিনিধি
> 
> 
> 
> ভারতের ফারাক্কা বাঁধের কারণে বাংলাদেশের নদ-নদী ও পরিবেশের ওপর পড়ছে বিরূপ প্রভাব। পানি না পেয়ে এক সময়ের প্রমত্তা পদ্মা এখন শুকিয়ে চরাঞ্চলে রূপ নিয়েছে। ফলে কুষ্টিয়ার পদ্মা নদীর শাখা গড়াইসহ ৪টি নদী এখন পুরোপুরি মরে গেছে। এর নেতিবাচক প্রভাব পড়েছে দক্ষিণ-পশ্চিমাঞ্চলের জীববৈচিত্র্য ও পরিবেশের ওপর।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> কুষ্টিয়ার পদ্মা নদীর শাখা গড়াইসহ ৪টি নদী এখন পুরোপুরি মরে গেছে



You have just one photo for all the rivers?


----------



## Mirzah

Roybot said:


> Oh we know about it alright, why else do you think has the Ronhingyas decided to side against Bangladeshis



Rohingyas enjoy great sympathy from Bangalis. Rohingyas hate tribal mongoloids and the only reason migrant Rohingyas are not attacking them in BD, is because Bangalis are standing in the way. Bangalis and Rohingyas are repopulating CHT and soon the demography of CHT will be absolutely dominated by Bangalis. So indian dreams of annexing CHT will remain wet dreams  Bangladesh has achieved decisive victory against indian funded shanti bahini terrorists, burmese can't even defeat its own insurgencies Kachin, Karen, Shan. First let burmese win those and then come back and talk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sourya Kharb

Nexus said:


> BTW it's not Chowkidar it's Bahadur


Dude Chowkidar means GateKeepers and other SHIT and Nepali do this more in India. Bahudar is there very common name in them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

kalu_miah said:


> re.
> 
> 
> 
> @BDforever here moron, see how India have used useful idiot traitors like you to break Bangladesh into little pieces and gobble them up.



B-O-L-O-D


----------



## Sourya Kharb

BDforever said:


> B-O-L-O-D


Dude why your Bangladeshi brother abusing you


----------



## BDforever

Sourya Kharb said:


> Dude why your Bangladeshi brother abusing you


because he is bolod (cow) LOL


----------



## Sourya Kharb

BDforever said:


> because he is bolod (cow) LOL


OK let them abuse you maybe you deserve it  I mentioned you in a post with Youtube video can you share some information on that with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Sourya Kharb said:


> OK let them abuse you maybe you deserve it  I mentioned you in a post with Youtube video can you share some information on that with me


where ? i did not get notification


----------



## Sourya Kharb

@BDforever Here Saparat country for Hindus in Bangladesh ? | Page 3


----------



## Vinod2070

The Snow Queen said:


> Culture, heritage, nationality, means SHIT in Islam as long as it is conflicting with the religion. In Islam everyone is Muslims first and foremost and we are all equal, regardless of wherever the hell you came from. But being a Muslim is above all and your culture, heritage all comes after it. Muslims around the World likes to identify themselves as Muslims first because Islam is already our way of life. You are either a Muslim or you are not. In Islam, it's all or nothing! Get it? You either adapt or perish. But since you are not a Muslim you will never understand! Islam is religion of all people! And there are Muslims all around the World! So it has nothing to do with Arabs or Deserts!



What you are saying is indeed true for many converts from the subcontinent, those who have lost their identity and are forever trying to become fake Arabs or Persians or Afghans or Turks or some such random people.

Basically anything but who they are.

See if the Arabs themselves, the Persians, the Turks, the Afghans (in short all your "heroes") think so.

In fact they used to call the subcontinental converts "musalli" and not full "musalmaan" and used to look down on the Ajlafs. They still do and you can see it when you go to theit desert.

You still follow a culture even though it is not your own. It is Arab culture.

*Your names are Arabic names. Names like Abdullah and Muhammad etc. were commonplace in Arabia long before Islam.

You may even think of some pre-Islamic Arabs with those names if you try hard enough. *

But I know this won't change anything.

You have hate and contempt for your previous pre-conversion "jahiliya" identity and ancestors.

We think your jahiliya started post conversion. We look at you as you would look at your own murtads (apostates). Shouldn't be surprising. No?

Let's agree to disagree.






Watch this video from 4:00. He puts it quite succinctly.



kalu_miah said:


> You summed it up perfectly, a long time ago I used to think all people around the globe have basic sense of decency and reason, *then I got to know about Indians, thanks to the Internet and forums like this.* Just because they got a big country from the British, they think they can do what ever they want, to all their smaller neighbors. Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and Bhutan must stand together with China to force India to keep in line and if they don't listen they should be destabilized and broken up piece by piece, starting with the North East from Siliguri corridor. That is the only language they will understand.



OK, so that is your source of knowledge about India and Indians. 

And it shows.

Yes, I know you are desperate to be a slave of Arab Muslims and Chinese non Muslims.

Knowing well that both have contempt for you.

Good for you...



Roybot said:


> True true, I for one see immense strategic benefit of annexing CHT and the top bit of Rangpur



It will make some Bangladeshis here extremely happy.

May be we can do it just to please them if for nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

INDIC said:


> This can also be some shortcut, just a matter of 1-2 hours.  @kalu_miah your precious views needed for this.



This will be historical justice.

The NE needs its own port and access to the sea.

And BD needs to be completely encircled by India. There is no point having that pathetic small border with Myanmar.

We can work out a deal with Myanmar for sure to take care of this issue.


----------



## Nexus

Sourya Kharb said:


> Dude Chowkidar means GateKeepers and other SHIT and Nepali do this more in India. Bahudar is there very common name in them


My Society Have 2 GateKeepers 1 from Anand and 2nd from ...... BTW his name is Bahudar / Bahadur (Gujarati name)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Saiful Islam said:


> The same could be said about Pakistan, why on earth do Pak and Ind fight like cats and dogs when both countries share so many cultural, linguistic similarities. Every country has it's beef.



Pakistan is ethnically diverse, Pakistan’s Punjab shares similarities with Indian Punjab, Khyber Pukhtunkwa with Afghanistan, Pakistan’s Balochistan with Iranian Sistan Balochistan…but you guys are only one ethnicity…and whole country shares similarity to India’s west Bengal



The Snow Queen said:


> Bangladeshi women do not put that red thing on forehead because we are Muslims and see that as Hindu. It's only West Bengali women who do that. And if you mean you see it on TV then I don't know which channel you've been watching. No one in Bangladesh even wears Sari except some do in important events like Wedding. Almost all wears Salwar Kameez or sometimes Abayas.



Buddy are you kidding me I have so many Bengali friends,, have met their families, they place that red spot on the forehead..I even asked my friend once, he said its Bengali culture. Religion hasn't made much of difference interms of Bengal's context.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Snow Queen

MadDog said:


> Buddy are you kidding me I have so many Bengali friends,, have met their families, they place that red spot on the forehead..I even asked my friend once, he said its Bengali culture. Religion hasn't made much of difference interms of Bengal's context.



Really!? I haven't seen anyone wear that in Bangladesh.


----------



## idune

MadDog said:


> Buddy are you kidding me I have so many Bengali friends,, have met their families, they place that red spot on the forehead..I even asked my friend once, he said its Bengali culture. Religion hasn't made much of difference interms of Bengal's context.



Unfortunately you are friends with some urban "Bengali" culture loving gullible class. This class few and far between among vast majority. Majority of Bangladeshis considered this to be hindu cultural and don't use it. If you walk along in Bangladeshi street in city or village you would hardly see such thing. Besides, why is it even matter in a thread which is about indian water aggression against Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

kalu_miah said:


> I mean to say that Northeast may become independent with Chinese help and in that case what happens with those rivers will be none of your concern. China, independent Northeast and Bangladesh can then work on integrated water management.



That will only happen in your dream, not in real. So, right now concentrate on conversion of Bangladesh into desert and getting closer to Arabs. 



idune said:


> Because of 40 year long indian water terrorism using Farakka dam, Kopotkkho river now dry without water.



You sure that a picture of a dried up river even monsoon fed river don't look like that, how come everything around it is so Green.


----------



## JanjaWeed

It's been more than 5 yrs since the start of this plan... how far did we reach in our effort?


----------



## INDIC

JanjaWeed said:


> It's been more than 5 yrs since the start of this plan... how far did we reach in our effort?



Until camel roams in Bangladesh over a view of the sand dunes and Bangladeshi starts wearing Arabian style tunic instead of lungi kurta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

INDIC said:


> Until camel roams in Bangladesh over a view of a sand dunes and Bangladeshi starts wearing Arabian style tunic instead of lungi kurta.


I think bay of bengal may have something to say about that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

INDIC said:


> That will only happen in your dream, not in real. So, right now concentrate on conversion of Bangladesh into desert and getting closer to Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure that a picture of a dried up river even monsoon fed river don't look like that, how come everything around it is so Green.



We will sell them Rajasthani camels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

belly dancing in lungi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

BD faces India’s water aggression for govt’s subservient policy: BNP 

Dhaka, Apr 20 (UNB) – Alleging that India has established its full control over Bangladesh due to the current government’s subservient policy, BNP on Sunday vowed to face the ‘water aggression’ by the neighbouring country together with people.



“Our government has given away India our all weapons for realising the due share of water from the 54 common rivers out of its too much love for India. Now India has established its full influence on Bangladesh,” said BNP acting secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir.



Addressing a roundtable, he also lamented that the present government is least bothered about realising the due share of water from the neighbourng country as it is busy appeasing them only to cling to power with its support.



“People are our main sources of power. So, we need to make people encouraged and united to face the aggression of India. It’ll be possible to do only when a pro-people government will be established in the country,” he added.



The BNP spokesman said they will now carry out two movements — one at home for forcing the current regime to hold an election under a non-party neutral administration for establishing a pro-people government and another at the international level for realising the fair share of water from all the common rivers.



BNP arranged the roundtable, titled ‘Teesta River Water Sharing: Context Bangladesh’, at a city hotel.



Prof Dr Sabir Mostafa Khan, head of Water Resources Engineering Department, Buet presented the key note paper at the discussion.



Addressing the programme, Fakhrul said boro production by about three crore of farmers in the country’s northern region are now at stake due to irrigation crisis as the flow of Teesta water fell sharply as it came down to 400 cusecs.



He alleged that India by setting up dams on the common rivers, including Teesta, has endangered the diversity of Bangladesh and the lives and livelihoods of its people.



About their long march towards the Teesta Barrage in Nilphamari on April 22-23, Fakhrul said they have taken the programme considering the interests and welfare of the country’s people not to go to power. “But we can’t understand why it has made the ruling party unnerved. Even ministers are making unguarded remarks over the issue.”



Prof Asif Nazrul of Dhaka University Law department said Bangladesh is not getting the fair share of water from the common rivers, including Teesta, as the government is giving India everything without raising its voice for protecting the interests of the country.

He, however, said an opportunity will be created for having the due share of the water of the common rivers in light of the international law when a true pro-people government will come to power.



BNP vice chairman and former water resources minister Hafizuddin Ahmed said Indian political party BJP has announced that they will implement, if voted to power, the much-talked about inter-river linking project which a matter of great concern for Bangladesh.

Hafiz said if the project is implemented the major share of the water of the Brahmaputra River will go to India, casting a serious negative impact on Bangladesh.

BNP chairperson’s adviser Iqbal Hasan Mahmud Tuku, joint secretary Ruhul Kabir Rizvi, water expert SI Khan and journalist Mahfuzullah, among others, spoke at the programme.

See more at: BD faces India’s water aggression for govt’s subservient policy: BNP | UNB Connect


----------



## idune



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

idune said:


>


Beautiful. 

What were the sailors thinking when the water level was declining?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

SarthakGanguly said:


> Beautiful.



Good to see that you and indians are admitting and enjoying indian aggression.



> What were the sailors thinking when the water level was declining?



Sailor, his family, his neighbors and his countryman knew they are facing indian aggression and india is an eternal enemy to Bangladesh.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

idune said:


> Good to see that you and indians are admitting and enjoying indian aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> Sailor, his family, his neighbors and his countryman knew they are facing indian aggression and india is an eternal enemy to Bangladesh.


And so the sailor continued to stay on on course on a drying field. 

We are Indians. We are supposed to be evil. Deal with it.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

INDIC said:


> @kalu_miah Which breed of camel would you prefer for deserts of Bangladesh, you should be thanking us for taking you closer to Arabia.



His camel's name will be lallu miah , we can make a kid's cartoon on that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

During United Pakistan era, president Ayub khan declared if Bharti build Farakka bridge then he will blow it up instantly. So long Bangladesh was part of Pakistan, Bharti maloon didn't dare to build any barrage. No Ayub khan left to save our sorry azz.

Indian maloon doing this to us because we are begairat cowards. We are good at making meu meu sound in front of Bharti. Bharti kill our people on the boarder like turkey yet we can not even protest. We have become be-imaan munafiq fasiq type of people. We deserved to be kicked around like a donkey. Lanat on us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MadDog

The Snow Queen said:


> Really!? I haven't seen anyone wear that in Bangladesh.



That's strange, its not only one or two people I'm talking about, I have alot of Bengali friends, really nice people...met their families too, they are from Dhaka and one is from Chittagong


----------



## Yeti

First they have too much water now they complain they are getting too little water  do not worry I am sure 1 or 2 cyclones can even up the water distribution


----------



## IamBengali

Yeti said:


> First they have too much water now they complain they are getting too little water  do not worry I am sure 1 or 2 cyclones can even up the water distribution



We have too many rivers but all rivers are connected with India. If you don't supply water we will not survive. Paani doh Yaar.


----------



## idune

*Water crisis: a severe threat for biodiversity - More than 50 rivers are dying in the northern region *

09 Apr,2014








Special Correspondent:

Water crisis is creating a dangerously threatening situation for biodiversity in the northern region of the country as the rivers in the region are gradually dying. There have been no effective initiatives for dredging the rivers and creating storage of water.

However, dredging the rivers in the northern part of the country is needed as they are in dying condition due to siltation and the impact of the Farakka barrage, which was built by India in the upper part of the river Padma. The unilateral withdrawal of water through upper part of the Padma has left its impact on the rivers flowing across the northern region. About 50 rivers are on the point of dying. Within a short period, the existences of these rivers will extinct, experts said.

According to the experts, the unilateral withdrawal of water from the river Padma has slowed down the flows of the rivers that are fed by it. The rivers with little water from upper part of the Padma have lost their flow in the dry season. The rivers though are in spate in the rainy season become lean in their flows in the dry season. Absence of current helps deposit sands and silts on the riverbeds, which are gradually being filled in. 

Waters in the rainy season overflowing the banks enter into the villages wreaking havoc on the crops by the riverbanks. People of the northern region are not benefiting from the meetings that are being held every year regarding the distribution of water from the Farakka barrage.











With the beginning of dry season, the turbulent Padma turns into sandy char’s miles after miles and the other rivers fed by the Padma are losing navigability. Apart from the 44 rivers of the northern region, 95 rivers across the country are on the verge of extinction.

*Dead rivers:*

The list of dying rivers in Bangladesh is ever growing. The rivers that have already died includes the Bhulli of Panchgarh, Choto-Chepa, Aman-Damon, Lona, Lacchi of Thakurgaon, Nalshisha, Kula, Gareswari Ichamati, Mila, Patherghata, Nort, Belan, Tulshiganga, Choto Jamuna, Chiri, Tetulia of Dinajpur, Khorkhoria, Kharubhaj, Ghirni, Chara, Bullai, Auriakhuna of Nilphamari. Moreover, the Naleya, Alaikumari, Mora Teesta of Rangpur, Shib, Musa Khana of Naogaon, Ichamati, Ganglai, Rawnai, Gomani, Hurasagor, Boral, Layer, Nagar, Sutikhali, Khageswari, Chiknai of Bogra and Jinjiram of Kurigram district are also dying. 

The river research survey identifies these as seasonal rivers. The rivers, which have been silted up, contain no water in the dry season. Local people grow different types of crops on the riverbeds. The list of the rivers that will soon dry up and die includes Chatnai, Pakuraj, Mohananda Upper, Tirnoi, Ramchandi, Khorka, Kurum, Gobra, Petki, Ghoramara, Korotoa, Berang, Bhersa, Tangon, Talma, Dahuk, Chowai of Panchgarh, Kulik of Thakurgaon. Besides those Chepa, Kankra of Dinajpur, Chikly, Dhanosh, Dhaijan, Burikhora, Naotara, Dhum, Buri Tilka of Nilphamari, Ghagot, Akhira of Rangpur, Fulkumar of Kurigram and Boral upper of Rajshahi districts.

A study on the rivers reveals that the rivers that contain little water during the dry season have no experience and no impacts of ebb and low tide. The rivers after being silted up would lose their existence in future. This would bring in disaster on the ecological balance. A survey conducted by the Statistics Bureau reveals that the number of rivers across the country is 710.











*Impact:*

Due to the dying out of the rivers agriculture, navigation, fisheries, forestry, salinity and various components of the ecosystem are being threatened. Farakka barrage accelerates the problems as the unilateral withdrawal of the Ganges water during the low flow months has caused both long-term and short-term effects that affect Bangladesh. If the situation continues then the following impact will be seen:

_Long-Term Impacts:_



One fourth of the fertile agricultural land will become wasteland due to a shortage of water.
Thirty million lives are affected through environmental and economical ruin.
An estimated annual economic loss of over half a billion dollars in agricultural, fisheries, navigation and industries.
Frequent flooding due to environmental imbalance and changes in the natural flow of the Ganges.

_Immediate impacts:_




Reduction in agricultural products due to insufficient water for irrigation.
Reduction in aquatic population.
Tranportation problems: boats rendered useless; tributaries are dry during dry season.
Increased salinity threatening crops, animal life drinking water and industrial activities in southwest Bangladesh.













*Existing conditions and experts Opinions:*

Hydrological survey under Water Development Board has published a report mentioning the length, width and depth of the rivers. The biggest river in the country in terms of length, width and depth is Meghna. The length of the river is 330 kilometer. Its width near Bhairab is 1.50km and depth is 27 meter. The smallest river in the country is Gorra at Tetulia in Panchgarh district. The length of the river is 4-kilometer and the depth is 15-meter. At present the depth of the river is being silted and the depth is stood at nearly 30-centimeter.


The report also mentioned that the length of the rover Padma is 115-kilometer while its width near the Mawa is 5-kim and 711 meter. Its depth is 18.80 meter. In dry season the depth stands at 7-meter only. The river Brahmaputra is 60km long and 10425 meter width while depth is 20 meter only. The river Jamuna is 90-km long, 1200-meter wide and 12 meter deep.


According to a source in Hydrological Survey Research Center, the center selected 90-95 rivers for the examination of matters relating to the deposition of silts. These rivers have divided into five groups. The rivers Padma, Meghna, Jamuna belong to the first group. Cross section (erosion and silt survey) is conducted in the rivers in the dry season every year.

The second group includes 12 rivers where cross section is conducted every two alternate years while there are 19 rivers in third group where cross section is conducted once after three years. The fourth group includes 20 rivers where cross section is conducted once after four years while in the fifth group the cross section is conducted once after every five years that includes 40 rivers respectively.










Professor Dr. Abu Hanif Sheikh of the Department of Geography and Environmental Studies of Rajshahi University said, “For construction of the Farakka barrage in the upper part of the river Padma made the northern part of the country into an ecological, environmental threat. The biodiversity of this region also faces a crisis that causes environmental imbalance.”

Echoing Dr. Sheikh, Professor Sarwar Jahan of the Institute of Environmental Science of Rajshahi University said, “If the Tipaimukh dam is built then the same condition will repeat in the eastern part of the country, as we saw happening in the northern part because of the Farakka Barrage.”

He also said it should consider the international laws regarding the joint river commission and the government should take proper initiatives regarding this matter.

*Steps Taken to Resolve the Problem:*



Since 1951 negotiations between the former government of Pakistan and India did not bear any results.
After Independence the Indo-Bangladesh Joint Rivers Commission met over 90 times without any results.
In April 1975, Bangladesh agreed to a trial operation of the Farakka Barrage for the period from April 21 - May 31 to divert 11,000-16,000 cfs. India, however, continued to divert the full capacity of 40,000 cfs after May 31.
On November 26, 1976 the U.N. General Assembly adopted a consensus statement directing the parties to reach at a fair and expeditious settlement.
On November 5, 1977 the Ganges Waters Agreement was signed, assuring 34,500 cfs for Bangladesh.

*Current Status: *

The five-year treaty expired in 1982 and after several shorter extensions, lapsed entirely in 1989. India is now diverting 40,000 cfs with complete disregard to Bangladesh's fair share.

Water crisis: a severe threat for biodiversity - More than 50 rivers are dying in the northern region | Bdchronicle.com


----------



## Vinod2070

Al-zakir said:


> During United Pakistan era, president Ayub khan declared if Bharti build Farakka bridge then he will blow it up instantly. So long Bangladesh was part of Pakistan, Bharti maloon didn't dare to build any barrage. *No Ayub khan left to save our sorry azz*.



Ayub Khan could not save Western Pakistan itself. He was the biggest reason for the 1971 events.

Anyway, I think we should work with the patriotic BD people to address their concerns and continue kicking the arse of jamaatis and razakaars together.



Al-zakir said:


> Indian maloon doing this to us *because we are begairat cowards*. *We are good at making meu meu sound *in front of Bharti. Bharti *kill our people on the boarder like turkey yet we can not even protest*. We have become *be-imaan munafiq fasiq type of people*. *We deserved to be kicked around like a donkey. Lanat on us*.



None of this is particularly new.

And the fact was sealed when you did it in front of barbaric uncivilized invaders.


----------



## Roybot

idune said:


>



That photo is of an Island in the Aral Sea, Central Asia. 

Amusing Aral Sea - Sea of Islands - eAmusing

2 bit propoganda busted

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

Roybot said:


> That photo is of an Island in Aral, Central Asia.
> 
> Amusing Aral Sea - Sea of Islands - eAmusing
> 
> 2 bit propoganda busted




Even Bangladeshi people not taking these jokers seriously.


----------



## INDIC

idune said:


> *Water crisis: a severe threat for biodiversity - More than 50 rivers are dying in the northern region *
> 
> 09 Apr,2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Correspondent:
> 
> Water crisis is creating a dangerously threatening situation for biodiversity in the northern region of the country as the rivers in the region are gradually dying. There have been no effective initiatives for dredging the rivers and creating storage of water.
> 
> However, dredging the rivers in the northern part of the country is needed as they are in dying condition due to siltation and the impact of the Farakka barrage, which was built by India in the upper part of the river Padma. The unilateral withdrawal of water through upper part of the Padma has left its impact on the rivers flowing across the northern region. About 50 rivers are on the point of dying. Within a short period, the existences of these rivers will extinct, experts said.
> 
> According to the experts, the unilateral withdrawal of water from the river Padma has slowed down the flows of the rivers that are fed by it. The rivers with little water from upper part of the Padma have lost their flow in the dry season. The rivers though are in spate in the rainy season become lean in their flows in the dry season. Absence of current helps deposit sands and silts on the riverbeds, which are gradually being filled in.
> 
> Waters in the rainy season overflowing the banks enter into the villages wreaking havoc on the crops by the riverbanks. People of the northern region are not benefiting from the meetings that are being held every year regarding the distribution of water from the Farakka barrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the beginning of dry season, the turbulent Padma turns into sandy char’s miles after miles and the other rivers fed by the Padma are losing navigability. Apart from the 44 rivers of the northern region, 95 rivers across the country are on the verge of extinction.
> 
> *Dead rivers:*
> 
> The list of dying rivers in Bangladesh is ever growing. The rivers that have already died includes the Bhulli of Panchgarh, Choto-Chepa, Aman-Damon, Lona, Lacchi of Thakurgaon, Nalshisha, Kula, Gareswari Ichamati, Mila, Patherghata, Nort, Belan, Tulshiganga, Choto Jamuna, Chiri, Tetulia of Dinajpur, Khorkhoria, Kharubhaj, Ghirni, Chara, Bullai, Auriakhuna of Nilphamari. Moreover, the Naleya, Alaikumari, Mora Teesta of Rangpur, Shib, Musa Khana of Naogaon, Ichamati, Ganglai, Rawnai, Gomani, Hurasagor, Boral, Layer, Nagar, Sutikhali, Khageswari, Chiknai of Bogra and Jinjiram of Kurigram district are also dying.
> 
> The river research survey identifies these as seasonal rivers. The rivers, which have been silted up, contain no water in the dry season. Local people grow different types of crops on the riverbeds. The list of the rivers that will soon dry up and die includes Chatnai, Pakuraj, Mohananda Upper, Tirnoi, Ramchandi, Khorka, Kurum, Gobra, Petki, Ghoramara, Korotoa, Berang, Bhersa, Tangon, Talma, Dahuk, Chowai of Panchgarh, Kulik of Thakurgaon. Besides those Chepa, Kankra of Dinajpur, Chikly, Dhanosh, Dhaijan, Burikhora, Naotara, Dhum, Buri Tilka of Nilphamari, Ghagot, Akhira of Rangpur, Fulkumar of Kurigram and Boral upper of Rajshahi districts.
> 
> A study on the rivers reveals that the rivers that contain little water during the dry season have no experience and no impacts of ebb and low tide. The rivers after being silted up would lose their existence in future. This would bring in disaster on the ecological balance. A survey conducted by the Statistics Bureau reveals that the number of rivers across the country is 710.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Impact:*
> 
> Due to the dying out of the rivers agriculture, navigation, fisheries, forestry, salinity and various components of the ecosystem are being threatened. Farakka barrage accelerates the problems as the unilateral withdrawal of the Ganges water during the low flow months has caused both long-term and short-term effects that affect Bangladesh. If the situation continues then the following impact will be seen:
> 
> _Long-Term Impacts:_
> 
> 
> 
> One fourth of the fertile agricultural land will become wasteland due to a shortage of water.
> Thirty million lives are affected through environmental and economical ruin.
> An estimated annual economic loss of over half a billion dollars in agricultural, fisheries, navigation and industries.
> Frequent flooding due to environmental imbalance and changes in the natural flow of the Ganges.
> 
> _Immediate impacts:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reduction in agricultural products due to insufficient water for irrigation.
> Reduction in aquatic population.
> Tranportation problems: boats rendered useless; tributaries are dry during dry season.
> Increased salinity threatening crops, animal life drinking water and industrial activities in southwest Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Existing conditions and experts Opinions:*
> 
> Hydrological survey under Water Development Board has published a report mentioning the length, width and depth of the rivers. The biggest river in the country in terms of length, width and depth is Meghna. The length of the river is 330 kilometer. Its width near Bhairab is 1.50km and depth is 27 meter. The smallest river in the country is Gorra at Tetulia in Panchgarh district. The length of the river is 4-kilometer and the depth is 15-meter. At present the depth of the river is being silted and the depth is stood at nearly 30-centimeter.
> 
> 
> The report also mentioned that the length of the rover Padma is 115-kilometer while its width near the Mawa is 5-kim and 711 meter. Its depth is 18.80 meter. In dry season the depth stands at 7-meter only. The river Brahmaputra is 60km long and 10425 meter width while depth is 20 meter only. The river Jamuna is 90-km long, 1200-meter wide and 12 meter deep.
> 
> 
> According to a source in Hydrological Survey Research Center, the center selected 90-95 rivers for the examination of matters relating to the deposition of silts. These rivers have divided into five groups. The rivers Padma, Meghna, Jamuna belong to the first group. Cross section (erosion and silt survey) is conducted in the rivers in the dry season every year.
> 
> The second group includes 12 rivers where cross section is conducted every two alternate years while there are 19 rivers in third group where cross section is conducted once after three years. The fourth group includes 20 rivers where cross section is conducted once after four years while in the fifth group the cross section is conducted once after every five years that includes 40 rivers respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Dr. Abu Hanif Sheikh of the Department of Geography and Environmental Studies of Rajshahi University said, “For construction of the Farakka barrage in the upper part of the river Padma made the northern part of the country into an ecological, environmental threat. The biodiversity of this region also faces a crisis that causes environmental imbalance.”
> 
> Echoing Dr. Sheikh, Professor Sarwar Jahan of the Institute of Environmental Science of Rajshahi University said, “If the Tipaimukh dam is built then the same condition will repeat in the eastern part of the country, as we saw happening in the northern part because of the Farakka Barrage.”
> 
> He also said it should consider the international laws regarding the joint river commission and the government should take proper initiatives regarding this matter.
> 
> *Steps Taken to Resolve the Problem:*
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1951 negotiations between the former government of Pakistan and India did not bear any results.
> After Independence the Indo-Bangladesh Joint Rivers Commission met over 90 times without any results.
> In April 1975, Bangladesh agreed to a trial operation of the Farakka Barrage for the period from April 21 - May 31 to divert 11,000-16,000 cfs. India, however, continued to divert the full capacity of 40,000 cfs after May 31.
> On November 26, 1976 the U.N. General Assembly adopted a consensus statement directing the parties to reach at a fair and expeditious settlement.
> On November 5, 1977 the Ganges Waters Agreement was signed, assuring 34,500 cfs for Bangladesh.
> 
> *Current Status: *
> 
> The five-year treaty expired in 1982 and after several shorter extensions, lapsed entirely in 1989. India is now diverting 40,000 cfs with complete disregard to Bangladesh's fair share.
> 
> Water crisis: a severe threat for biodiversity - More than 50 rivers are dying in the northern region | Bdchronicle.com



That looks like peak of summer season when water is minimum in all river.


----------



## Chronos

IamBengali said:


> We have too many rivers but all rivers are connected with India. If you don't supply water we will not survive. Paani doh Yaar.



Don't worry, we will give you water.

Because you live there


----------



## INDIC

Al-zakir said:


> During United Pakistan era, president Ayub khan declared if Bharti build Farakka bridge then he will blow it up instantly. So long Bangladesh was part of Pakistan, Bharti maloon didn't dare to build any barrage. No Ayub khan left to save our sorry azz.



Only tall claims and brainfarts, ever heard of Indian dams in Kashmir. 



IamBengali said:


> We have too many rivers but all rivers are connected with India. If you don't supply water we will not survive. Paani doh Yaar.



You guys should start importing camels for Bangladesh and replace your lungi-Kurta with Arab style tunics. Better do it today instead of waiting for tomorrow and be thankful to us for fulfilling the long Jamati dream of taking Bangladesh closer to Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

IamBengali said:


> We have too many rivers but all rivers are connected with India. If you don't supply water we will not survive. Paani doh Yaar.



Beta this is global warming, rivers all over the world are drying up because of the actions of mankind if we continue to treat the planet this way what else can we expect from nature?


----------



## Kloitra

Yeti said:


> Beta this is global warming, rivers all over the world are drying up because of the actions of mankind if we continue to treat the planet this way what else can we expect from nature?


Global warming is RAW conspiracy to dry up Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeti

Kloitra said:


> Global warming is RAW conspiracy to dry up Bangladesh.



RAW is RAW the clue is in the name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@IamBengali All jokes about Arabs and camels aside, it will take a proper government in the center with the requisite seats and therefore proper mandate to draw up and enforce any water sharing agreement, rest assured as the signs of a more stable government emerge so will the apprehensions and needs of Bangladesh be dealt with devoid of regional parties throwing undue tantrums (since their interests will be kept in mind too). We can be a harsh people but in the end we are not so utterly devoid of good sense so as to not impose undue hardships on a vast populace which has by and large done nothing wrong. Neither BJP nor any other party which can ensure a government devoid of petty pressure groups will on principle decide to starve Bangladesh of water. This obviously does not mean that Bangladesh will end up with exactly the amount that it is demanding at the moment, but its concerns will be handled reasonably. 

Of course this will do little to stem the vitriol of the jamaatis or make them shun their atavistic and inane ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

India drank all the water 

it is true that all over river are drying up no water , we should come up with solution


----------



## INDIC

Roybot said:


> That photo is of an Island in the Aral Sea, Central Asia.
> 
> Amusing Aral Sea - Sea of Islands - eAmusing
> 
> 2 bit propoganda busted



Hain.


----------



## APS

IamBengali said:


> We have too many rivers but all rivers are connected with India. If you don't supply water we will not survive. Paani doh Yaar.


We should cut water supply of BD if they refuse to take back illegal immigrants


----------



## Piru Niqqa

The Bay of Bengal should be renamed the Bay of Arabia. Bangladesh should also try joining the Arab league.


----------



## Saiful Islam

MadDog said:


> That's strange, its not only one or two people I'm talking about, I have alot of Bengali friends, really nice people...met their families too, they are from Dhaka and one is from Chittagong



In the capital you get those middle class people who believe in 'progression' and 'liberalism' but really they're just closet Islamophobes that cherry pick parts of Islam when it suits them. Your circle of friends maybe different, but I haven't come across a Bangladeshi like that, yet. Similarly you get the same type of people in any Muslim country for example I live in London, there are many rich Lahoris and families from Karachi who are of doctor families but if you saw them, it's like they purposely try to disassociate themselves from Islam (no offence to anyone from Lahore or Karachi and if I did, try to forgive me).


----------



## Vinod2070

INDIC said:


> That looks like peak of summer season when water is minimum in all river.



This is no different from the last Israeli attack on Hamas when these people started posting pictures of everything from the Earthquake to floods anywhere in the world to show the "plight of Palestinian civilians"!

Guess they call it taqiyya and it works wonders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Farakka—-India’s diabolical water conspiracy against Bangladesh*

_The abnormal drying up of major rivers and their tributaries coupled with sharp fall in underground water levels has caused a serious threat to the environment, navigation and irrigation in northern and north-western regions of Bangladesh.
Sources in the Water Development Board (WDB) and experts said water flow in the Brahmaputra, Teesta, Padma, Mohananda and their tributaries has slowed down abnormally causing emergence of hundreds of shoals adversely affecting navigation and irrigation.
They said the serious situation has been created by the unilateral withdrawal of waters from the international rivers by India through its Farakka, Gozaldoba and Mohananda Barrages in the upstream, which also causes unusual fall in the underground water levels._

_It also brings about changes in the overall climatic pattern. As a result, the northern region is experiencing extreme cold and hot weather, the sources said.They said if this situation continues, the process of desertification will be accelerated affecting environment, climate, ecology, bio-diversity, agriculture, habitation, navigation and irrigation in northern and north-western Bangladesh._

_The navigation has almost come to a halt at all points of the major rivers since the advent of the current dry season. Only five out of 15 spans at the Hardinge Bridge and only one out of 44 sluice gates of the giant Teesta Barrage Project (TBP) at Dalia point in Nilphamari district is releasing a little quantity of water._

_The water level in the Brahmaputra has marked an all-time fall at all points in Kurigram, Gaibandha, Jamalpur and Mymensingh districts.
The navigation has stopped at the Teesta Railway Bridge and other points of the river Teesta. It has come to a halt for the first time in the river Brahmaputra at all its entry points.
Farmers are unable to irrigate their Boro fields sowed earlier on char lands for want of water. Hundreds of boat passengers remain stranded on chars and shoals almost everyday when their boats and ferries hit the emerging shoals, the sources said._
*History of the Ganges Conflict between Bangladesh and India*


Negotiations on sharing of Ganges water at Farakka was started from 1960 at the time of signing of Indus Water Treaty between India and Pakistan. India decided to construct a barrage across the Ganges at Farakka in 1951 in order to divert water to Bhagirathi to maintain its navigability which was being hampered due to siltation. Construction of the Farakka Barrage was started by India in 1960 unilaterally violating the international norms of any construction for diversion of water on any international river. Construction of the barrage having a length of 7363 ft, designed for a maximum design discharge of 27,00,000 cusec and a head regulator for diversion capacity of 40,000 cusec of flow.
Over the next years, Pakistan occasionally responded to reports of Indian plans for diversion projects of the Ganges, with little Indian response. In 1957, and again in 1958, Pakistan proposed that:
1. The advisory and technical services of a United Nations body be secured to assist in planning for the co-operative development of the eastern river systems;
2. The projects in the two countries be examined jointly by experts of the two countries before their implementation; and,

3. The Secretary-General of the UN be requested for the appointment of an engineer or engineers to participate in the meetings at experts level.
*India turned down these proposals although it was agreed that water resources experts of the two countries should, “exchange data on projects of mutual interests.”*_These expert-level meetings commenced 28 June 1960._
At the third secretaries’ level meeting, Pakistan proposed that an agreement should provide for:
1. Guarantee to Pakistan of fixed minimum deliveries of the Ganges waters on a monthly basis at an agreed point;
2. Construction and maintenance of such works, if any, in India as may be necessary in connection with the construction of the Ganges Barrage in Pakistan;
3. Setting up of a permanent Ganges Commission to implement the agreement;
4. Sachinery and procedure for settlement of differences and disputes consistent with international usages.
India again argued that such an agreement could only take place after the two sides had agreed to “basic technical facts.”
The fifth and final secretaries-level meeting was held in New Delhi from 16-21 July 1970, resulting in three recommendations:
1. The point of delivery of supplies to Pakistan of such quantum of water as may be agreed upon will be at Farakka;

2. Constitution of a body consisting of one representative from each of the two countries for ensuring delivery of agreed supplies at Farakka is acceptable in principle;
3. A meeting would be held in three to six months time at a level to be agreed to by the two Governments to consider the quantum of water to be supplied to Pakistan at Farakka and other unresolved issues relating thereto and to eastern rivers which have been subject matter of discussions in these series of talks.
Little of practicality came out of these talks, and India completed construction of the Farakka Barrage in 1974. Water was not diverted at the time, though, because the feeder canal to the Bhagirathi-Hooghly system was not yet completed.
India approached Bangladesh for test operation of the Farakka Barrage and feeder canal. The then Prime Minister Sk. Mujib agreed to India’s proposal for test operation of the barrage and feeder canal. Initially in 1975 India was allowed to divert flows varying from 11000 cusec to 16000 cusec for a period of 41 days from 21 April to 31 May ’75 with the understanding that India will not operate feeder canal until a final agreement was reached between India and Bangladesh on the sharing of Ganges water. Violating this understanding India started diverting the Ganges water in the upstream unilaterally in 1976 & 1977. Unilateral withdrawal of Ganges water during the dry months resulted serious adverse effects on environment, agriculture, industries, fisheries, navigation, river regime, salinity contamination in the surface and ground water, etc. in the southwestern and western areas of Bangladesh. Covering almost 20% of countries area is 30,000 sq. km inhabited by about 30 million people.
Historical natural flow at Farakka dwindled due to human intervention in the upstream of the Ganges within the Indian Territory. Moreover, the Ganges water has also polluted with the toxic chemicals and heavy metals from industrial effluent discharged into the river within the India. Withdrawal of the Ganges water upstream of Farakka varies from 40,000 cusec to 45,000 cusec during the month of March & April apart from diversion at Farakka to the feeder canal which means India has been withdrawing about 60,000 to 80,000 cusec of water from the Ganges leaving a very negligible amount of flow for Bangladesh in recent years.After failing in attempts to resolve this issue peacefully and amicably Bangladesh raised the issue of Ganges water sharing in the UN General Assembly session in 1976. Confronting adverse international opinion India had to sign an ad hoc agreement for 5 yrs on Ganges water sharing in 1977 where she had agree to the just share of Bangladesh on the available flow and to increase the flow at Farakka through augmentation to meet the increasing demand of water of both Bangladesh and India. India also agrees to include Nepal for finding long term solution to the problem.

During the period from 1978 to 82 Bangladesh received more than its share for all the years excepting one when the flow at Farakka fall unexpectedly but the India released the guaranteed minimum flow.
1977 agreement was expired in 1982 and India denied extending it. The then military ruler Gen.Ershad succumbed to the Indian pressure and signed a MOU scrapping the 1977 agreement where the interest of Bangladesh was compromised and the guarantee clause was excluded. MOU signed in 1982 was expired in 1985 and extended to 1988 through two other similar extensions. From 1989 onward India refused to come to any deal with the Bangladesh on Ganges water sharing. No treaty or agreement existed till 1996 during which the average low flow has come down to 10,000 to 12,000 cusec with one extreme event of 9000 cusec. During the period of the last democratically elected Govt. of Bangladesh Begum Khaleda Zia in spite of all assurance of the Indian Prime Minister Narashima Rao to reach a just solution to the Ganges water sharing, India fully avoided reaching any agreement with the Govt. Bangladesh again raised the issue in the UN General Assembly but to no effect.


*Ecological impact of Farakka barrage*

Bangladesh faces at least 30 upstream water diversion constructions of which Farakka Barrage is the major one. The effects of Farakka Barrage on water resources, socioeconomic, and culture have been disastrous. An attempt has been made here to unfold such ecological disaster before the readership.
Discharges in the Ganges

The gradual decrease of water in the Ganges at the Hardinge Bridge point due to unilateral withdrawal by India has caused the fissured ground to let air into the ground, and reflects, absorbs, and radiates solar radiation, instead of the almost complete absorption when it had been covered with water.
Ganges Distributaries

The Mahananda is the only tributary of the Ganges in Bangladesh. The main distributaries of the Ganges in Bangladesh are the Baral, the Gorai, the Arial Khan, the Bhairab, the Mathabhanga, the Kumar, and the Ichamati. Distributaries have daughter distributaries. The daughter distributaries are the Musa Khan, the Madhumati, the Pashur, and the Kabodack. Water discharging capacity of these daughter distributaries has resulted in due to the weak flushing power in the Ganges. All the aquatics and the amphibians that lived in watercourse during November through June and in during July through November, along with sportive Gangetic dolphins, are gone. The river can no longer feed thousands of ponds, ditches, and more than 900 km2 of floodplains.

FloodplainsFloodplains that used to have water for 12 mo within depths of 1.1 to 2.2 m, 10 to 11 mo within depths of 0.70 to 1.10 m, and 8 mo within depths of 0.25 to 0.60 m, can now have water for 6 mo, 4 mo, and 1 to 3 mo, respectively, making an overall spatial and temporal drop of about 50% and a drop in ground water recharging.
Ponds
The monsoon season water depth in the post-diversion era is about the same level as the dry season water depth in the pre-diversion era. The water contents of the second-largest surface water resource have been reduced by about 50% making also a decrease in ground water recharge.

*Ditches*

Ditches would provide seasonal jute retting, fish raising, and cleaning water facilities. They would hold water from July through February, depending on their depths and locations. Additionally, bushy sides of ditches had been abodes of migratory birds, which are no longer observed. These dry reservoirs have been absorbed into agricultural land or homesteads.
*
Depletion of Natural Fish Breeding Grounds*

The surface water resources had been the breeding and raising grounds of 109 species of Gangetic fishes. With the decline of surface water resources, breeding and raising grounds of fishes have been shrunk alarmingly. Fish is the cheapest source of animal protein (6.25%), one of the indispensables of life, and calcium (25%). Currently, the cheapest sources for protein and calcium have been depleted. Furthermore, the Ganges water would bring oxygen, nitrogen, lime, and phosphorus for brisk growth of rice plants in the pre-dam era, but the process has slowed now.
Changes in Agricultural Practices

Due to paucity of Ganges water a change in agricultural practices for jute, sugarcane, and rice has been found. The balance between the cultivation of jute and sugarcane is lost. As a result a lot of farmers have become unemployed and moved toward big cities for livelihood.

*Aeration and Re-aeration of Water*

The lack of running water over the basins has caused a deficiency of dissolved oxygen in recharging water. Fast-moving shallow streams that would keep the basins inundated at least during July through October had more aeration than sluggish deep streams or stagnant ponds or floodplains.
The basins of the Musa Khan and the Baral have lost the stream currents in distributaries, canals, floodplains, ponds, and ditches by almost 100% both in temporal and spatial scales.
Loss of Inland Navigable Routes

With the drying and the dwindling conditions of distributaries, goods are transported via roads and highways causing at least 5% fatalities/wk/km trip on crowded roads and highways. Distributaries provided cheap inland transportation routes, reducing costly and accident-prone land transportation. Generations-old trees were cut down to widen roads and highways to complement transportation. This destroyed habitats and caused a forced deforestation in an under forested country.
Hygienic Effects

Due to low water availability, people living in river bank have no water to bathe in during the summer. The country’s news media reported of finding skin diseases like scabies, leprosy, yaws, trachoma, and conjunctivitis due to bathing in unclean surface water. Also, Schwarz et al. (1993) reported that principal infectious diseases related to water supply are typhoid, paratyphoid, fever, bacillary dysentery, amoebic dysentery, diarrhea, cholera, hepatitis, poliomyelitis, stomach disorder, schistosomiasis, drocontiasis, guinea worm, roundworm, and hookworm.
*
Loss of Professions*

Apart from farming, the people in the basins were employed as fish men, potter men, boat makers, fishing equipment makers, fishing technologists, and providers of transportation by hackney carriages. It was found by survey that the number of these professionals dropped from 6, 4, 0.4, 5.4, 4.3, and 0.9% to 0.5, 0.5, 0.08, 1.3, 1.2, and 0.1% of the rural population, respectively. Only the number of rickshaw pullers increased, from 1.3% to 5.9%. As to the lost typical fishing assets, a population of 150 fishermen would make 350 fishing nets of 20 kinds for catching 15 to 20 varieties of fishes. These cottage industries and the technical hands in the basins have become extinct.
Ground Water

The U.S. Geological Survey reports surface water and ground water as a single resource (Winter et al., 1998). Filling of surface water resources and the recharging of ground water would occur during June through October. During November through May, evaportranspiration would drop the ground water table about 4 m (with 50% soil porosity; the actual water depth is 2 m) below the wet-season level, as would be found, during the dry season, from water levels in ponds and open wells, and by digging of new ponds and open wells. Every year the ground water is sinking by at least 0.5 m (Department of Public Health Engineering, Rajshahi, Bangladesh, personal communication, 1995). Although the drop in water table varies from place to place, a comparison of the depths of recently and pre-dam installed tube wells suggests about a 10-m drop in water table.
Arsenic Contamination of Ground Water

It is thought that depleting ground water has let air get in the ground below the pre-dam water table. Arsenopyrites buried in this layer of sediment formed water-soluble compounds of arsenic, which infiltrated to water. Although iron can purify water of arsenic in the presence of oxygen, this self-purification of ground water has not occurred completely since the water diversion started because of inadequate recharging water carrying scanty oxygen into the ground water.
Climatic Changes and Health Effects

An analysis of the climate data reveals that the summertime pre-dam maximum temperature has risen from 37 to 43°C and the wintertime minimum temperature has dropped from 8 to 4°C in the post-dam era (Adel, 2000). Further, the frequency of the highest relative humidity in post-dam period is 1.6 times higher than that in pre-dam period. The frequency of >100 mm rain events has been halved, causing a proportionately reduced infiltration from the monsoon rainfall, because the likely recharge occurs when (i) the soil has a high conductivity, (ii) the watertable lies at shallow depth, (iii) the soil is relatively wet, and (iv) the water input rate is low and lasts for a relatively long time interval (Freeze, 1969).
Reports are available on the appearances of health effects such as hypertension, asthmatic conditions, and increased patient suffering due to temperature fluctuations. It was found that one in every four families has an asthma patient, and more than 10% of the families have three asthma patients. Also, most of the asthma patients above 50 yr of age suffer from diabetes, hypertension, and stroke, the latter being the number one crippler and killer disease. Further, a general kind of aridity prevails in the city of Rajshahi, favoring uplift of aerosol dusts in the air. From the daily intake of 20 m3 of air, an adult individual inhales about 10 mg of dust. Annually, an adult individual inhales 2 g of dust. The inhalation of dusty air triggers allergic reactions in asthma patients and patients having asthma-like symptoms.
Increased Occurrences of the Worst Floods

Bangladesh has become more flood-prone than it was in the pre-dam era. Floods have hit with extraordinary ferocity in the southwest, northwest, northern, eastern, and central parts of the country in the post-dam era from time to time. Dams are used as flood outlets during the flood season when the upstream country cannot withhold the rising flood water. Floods cause irreparable damage to crops, livestock, and above all, humans. Bangladesh is never given a warning of potential floods by the neighboring country, forcing it to face the flood without preparation. The flood of 2000 inundated areas in Rajshahi, Nawabganj, Kustia, Satkhira, and Jessore. In Rajshahi, dead bodies were seen floating in the Ganges. Many people from the neighboring Indian downstream districts took shelter in the northwestern and southwestern parts of Bangladesh. It is reported that Bangladesh border forces had to guard against the upstream country’s border forces’ action of water release through Bangladesh.

Farakka—-India’s diabolical water conspiracy against Bangladesh | Fact and Truth


----------



## Soumitra

Saiful Islam said:


> In the capital you get those middle class people who believe in 'progression' and 'liberalism' but really they're just closet Islamophobes that cherry pick parts of Islam when it suits them. Your circle of friends maybe different, but I haven't come across a Bangladeshi like that, yet. Similarly you get the same type of people in any Muslim country for example I live in London, there are many rich Lahoris and families from Karachi who are of doctor families but if you saw them, it's like they purposely try to disassociate themselves from Islam (no offence to anyone from Lahore or Karachi and if I did, try to forgive me).


As people get more educated and progressive they tend to leave out more conservative parts of their religion. Rich people do not want religion as much as poor people do


----------



## MadDog

Saiful Islam said:


> In the capital you get those middle class people who believe in 'progression' and 'liberalism' but really they're just closet Islamophobes that cherry pick parts of Islam when it suits them. Your circle of friends maybe different, but I haven't come across a Bangladeshi like that, yet. Similarly you get the same type of people in any Muslim country for example I live in London, there are many rich Lahoris and families from Karachi who are of doctor families but if you saw them, it's like they purposely try to disassociate themselves from Islam (no offence to anyone from Lahore or Karachi and if I did, try to forgive me).



Oh ok , but my opinion is religion is something absolutely different from culture, the ones I'm talking about are not Islamophobes, they are active members of Muslim Student Association...pray and basically they aren't anti-religion ...you might be right...urban culture might be a bit different from rural one


----------



## MadDog

The Snow Queen said:


> Really!? I haven't seen anyone wear that in Bangladesh.



Ok, here is a book "Women, Islam and the State"...read Page 120-121, When Pakistani regime tried to make changes in Bengali culture, which included changing Bengali to Arabic script, stop them from wearing "Bindis" (Forehead marks)....the Bengali poppulation especially women resisted.... Women, Islam, and the State - Google Books


----------



## idune

Indian water war against Bangladesh and its people. Documentary showing how india withdrawing water from Teesta river and turning Bangladesh into desert.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=681454975275803

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

Please provide the latest updates on this project.


----------



## bloo

Bdeshis love their propaganda.
They'll have more water than what they want anyway in the next 100-200 years.

Potential impact of sea-level rise on Bangladesh | GRID-Arendal - Publications - Vital Climate Graphics
Is Bangladesh likely to sink in the sea by 2050? - Quora


----------



## bdslph

pls no matter what we love INDIA


----------



## Ishant Sahu

this is why India is behave like FATHER of bangladesh.. India Supports Bangladesh every time


----------



## AsianLion

*Why Bangladesh Hates India
*
1. Cutting down the fair share of water distribution from Nepal>India>BD, India somehow acts the big daddy seems to enjoy controlling all the water source. (E.G. -Farraka Barrage)

2. Indian Satellite TV channels are free to telecast in Bangladesh, Whereas the Indian Government doesn't allow the same for BD TV channels.

3. Indian government try get the most out of everything in every bi-lateral agreements with BD.

4. Indian border army seems to enjoy killing Bangladeshi people for no reason.

5. India's cross border terrorism inside Bangladesh.

6. India's interference inside Bengali Politics and internal affairs.

*Bangladesh*

*More Reasons why Bangladeshis hate Indians:*

*1. Tipaimukh Dam of India, the dam which will just destroy the environment of the northern regions of Bangladesh and devastating for the agriculture of Bangladesh. For the details about this please visit http://wreforum.org/khaleq/blog/....*

*2. Killing of innocent Bangladeshis by the BSF, in the recent years the BSF killed almost 100 of Bangladeshis in the border which is one of the vital cause of this hatred. For details please visit BSF kills 21 in eight months | Dhaka Tribune*
*Some photos of killed Bangladeshis by BSF-*


*3. Bangladesh is a cricket playing nation and it's a place of emotions for us. In the recent days some Indian commentators insults Bangladesh and Bangladesh Cricket Team in a very bad manner which hits the emotions of common people. One of the example of this is here -Navjot Singh Sidhu is being fired as the ICC threatens ESPN and Star Sports*

*4. Drug abuse and addiction is now a days one of the most dangerous problems in Bangladesh and almost all of these illegal drugs are supplied from India . Bangladesh is the main target of the Indian illegal drugs dealers. A news of seized drugs during coming from India is here -Tk3 crore yaba seized at Comilla | Dhaka Tribune*

*There are only some major causes, there are more causes behind this. So I think now you can understand why most of the common Bangladeshi people hates India.*

Source: Why all neighboring countries- China, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Nepal and Bhutan, hate INDIA? | Page 4


----------



## dray

AsianUnion said:


> *Why Bangladesh Hates India
> *
> 1. Cutting down the fair share of water distribution from Nepal>India>BD, India somehow acts the big daddy seems to enjoy controlling all the water source. (E.G. -Farraka Barrage)
> 
> 2. Indian Satellite TV channels are free to telecast in Bangladesh, Whereas the Indian Government doesn't allow the same for BD TV channels.
> 
> 3. Indian government try get the most out of everything in every bi-lateral agreements with BD.
> 
> 4. Indian border army seems to enjoy killing Bangladeshi people for no reason.
> 
> 5. India's cross border terrorism inside Bangladesh.
> 
> 6. India's interference inside Bengali Politics and internal affairs.
> 
> *Bangladesh*
> 
> *More Reasons why Bangladeshis hate Indians:*
> 
> *1. Tipaimukh Dam of India, the dam which will just destroy the environment of the northern regions of Bangladesh and devastating for the agriculture of Bangladesh. For the details about this please visit http://wreforum.org/khaleq/blog/....*
> 
> *2. Killing of innocent Bangladeshis by the BSF, in the recent years the BSF killed almost 100 of Bangladeshis in the border which is one of the vital cause of this hatred. For details please visit BSF kills 21 in eight months | Dhaka Tribune
> Some photos of killed Bangladeshis by BSF-*
> 
> 
> *3. Bangladesh is a cricket playing nation and it's a place of emotions for us. In the recent days some Indian commentators insults Bangladesh and Bangladesh Cricket Team in a very bad manner which hits the emotions of common people. One of the example of this is here -Navjot Singh Sidhu is being fired as the ICC threatens ESPN and Star Sports*
> 
> *4. Drug abuse and addiction is now a days one of the most dangerous problems in Bangladesh and almost all of these illegal drugs are supplied from India . Bangladesh is the main target of the Indian illegal drugs dealers. A news of seized drugs during coming from India is here -Tk3 crore yaba seized at Comilla | Dhaka Tribune*
> 
> *There are only some major causes, there are more causes behind this. So I think now you can understand why most of the common Bangladeshi people hates India.*
> 
> Source: Why all neighboring countries- China, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Nepal and Bhutan, hate INDIA? | Page 4




Bangladesh should seek independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

